# AT public land antelope hunt



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

in Wyoming, Colorado, or South Dakota. who's *Seriously* interested??

i'd be interested more in Wyoming but willing to do any of the above states. 

Please do not respond if not SERIOUSLY interested.

Would you prefer to do it in 2008 (have to be over the counter tag state) or 2009 (we could put in the same unit with easy draw odds and lots of public land access, get area suggestions from the local AT'ers as to which unit to apply)

we'd need to set up groups of probably no more than 6 hunters (seemed easier on the hog hunt, not having to cook for a huge group).

if we go draw we'll get a pool of hunters together and then after the draw results come out we can form up the groups.

Post up if you're INTERESTED and CAPABLE to pull it off time wise and financially (not trying to be a jerk just don't want to waste time sorting through 1000 members and only 100 be able to actually pull it off). I'll make a list of people and then we'll do a public poll on draw or over the counter and i'll record the results and who chose what. then from there we'll choose a state and area. then we can choose groups from there by sorting them out by the dates that person has available to hunt.


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

what month? I would do colorado or wyoming and what cost are we looking at?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

beanz2166 said:


> what month? I would do colorado or wyoming and what cost are we looking at?


well date depends on state and group (it's in the original post:wink and cost is going to be dependent on state chosen and the size of group and what kind of food you want to eat... it's going to be public land and we're going to supply our own blinds, food, and any other items needed. NO OUTFITTERS or "SEMI" guided hunting.

definitely be probably less than $600 for tag, gas, and supplies would be my guess depending on how far you have to travel. that's why i picked this species because next to a black bear pronghorn are pretty cheap to hunt (unless you try to hunt em in texas)

i'll get individual state tag prices. or the locals from Colorado, Wyoming, and South Dakota can post up the nonresident tag prices:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

and you can either post you're interested here or PM me....

thanks
JJ


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

colorado non res pronghorn is $316.00. depends where and when as to if i'm in or not.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd be interested depending other info.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i wou;d be*

interested and i know huntnmuleys would be, but not a guided hunt. 
how about a south dakota antelope hunt, tags 195.00 we could hunt northwest part of the state. lots of public, and some walk in areas.
good fun, lots of goats and no guide fee's!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm listening and seeing how this pans out...interested dependent upon dates and place:nod:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Interested*

depending on the details (state, date, price)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wyoming*

draw deadline has already past. there maybe some leftovers. i would say for areas like 29, 26 around gillette. and with it being a archery hunt we would be lucky to see 5 other hunters the whole time we were out there. VERY few hunters around here hunt goats with a bow.
other areas around northeast wyoming myself and huntn muleys know way better, could be of more help. like area7, great area lots of public, this year there should be left overs for the 2nd draw maybe even some tags left after the draw like last year. this would be my 1st choice for wyoming.

also if wyoming draw does't work out for everyone,the south dakota antelope tag is a otc tag. it just has to be bought in peirre south dakota, or online, takes about 2 weeks to get your tag in.
any other help i can be let me know.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*as far as comfort*

i have a 24 ft 5th wheel i can set up. also huntnmuleys has a 8x10 outfitter tent. i also have a 10x12 outfitter tent i could take along. we have all the stoves \, and camp gear. that would lighten the load for a few of you, oh and i have 2 atv's muleys has one. so if the hunt is around wyoming, some of you may carpool and save some $$ on gas. muleys and i also have 4 wheel drives.
yes in wyoming it does get kinda slick in the prairie in sept.1-30th. lets work this think\g out guys, love to hunt iwth some of you.


sorry for the double, archerytalk is sllllooooooowwwww!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> i have a 24 ft 5th wheel i can set up. also huntnmuleys has a 8x10 outfitter tent. i also have a 10x12 outfitter tent i could take along. we have all the stoves \, and camp gear. that would lighten the load for a few of you, oh and i have 2 atv's muleys has one. so if the hunt is around wyoming, some of you may carpool and save some $$ on gas. muleys and i also have 4 wheel drives.
> yes in wyoming it does get kinda slick in the prairie in sept.1-30th. lets work this think\g out guys, love to hunt iwth some of you.
> 
> 
> sorry for the double, archerytalk is sllllooooooowwwww!


Dang man! Almost to good of an offer to turn down. Too bad June is so far away!:sad:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*ya*



BigPappa said:


> Dang man! Almost to good of an offer to turn down. Too bad June is so far away!:sad:




look out hogs! man thats going to be fun!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Sigh...

Campo is SERIOUSLY interested...as long as the hunt falls partially on a weekend and NOT during elk season.

I would actually recommend Nebraska...the Nebraska DOW has lists of farmers who want the antelopes on their property killed.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*remember*



Campo said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Campo is SERIOUSLY interested...as long as the hunt falls partially on a weekend and NOT during elk season.
> 
> I would actually recommend Nebraska...the Nebraska DOW has lists of farmers who want the antelopes on their property killed.


wyoming has more antelope than people!


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup..but from what I understand, the tags are still draw, and the hunting is harder than NE! :nod:



manboy said:


> wyoming has more antelope than people!


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

I would definitely be interested. I can't wait to chase those suckers again. Wyoming would certainly be good for archery. Like was laid they sell around 50,000 speed goat tags and only about 5,000 people chase them with archery tackle. lots of room for a couple of groups of archers.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I would be interested in anywhere for 2009. I would need someone to hold my hand probably, I am a speed goat neophyte. I would be traveling from KY and would be willing to hook up with someone for the drive.


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

I would be very interested in an 09 hunt. I know it's a long ways off but I would like to be on the list if this works and becomes an annual thing. 
I don't think I could pull off one in 08, vacation times are already set.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> I would be interested in anywhere for 2009. I would need someone to hold my hand probably, I am a speed goat neophyte. I would be traveling from KY and would be willing to hook up with someone for the drive.


If I go we could probably ride together from IL.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> If I go we could probably ride together from IL.


Sounds good BP! I will keep in touch with you and this thread.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Campo said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Campo is SERIOUSLY interested...


I just realized this.....Campo just went 3rd person on us. Kinda reminds me of Rickey Henderson or The Rock


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

South Dakota has guaranteed licenses with no deadline but you do have to send in a application and have time for the licensed to arrive before you hunt. $195 for a any Antelope license and $245 for a any antelope and a doe/kid antelope. I am a outfitter but would be happy to point you guys to some good public land. If I can help let me know.


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are Crazy ! (in a good way) Holy crap all of you guys meeting somewhere and actually having to co-ordinate around eachothers needs may be time consuming. I have been on hunts with one other guy and it seems as though We were always on different pages. Be sure you are all on the same page and that you all would sacrafice and opportunity to see the other succeed because thats what it's gonna take. Good luck and post up your results when you get back. Jesse


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

shoot low said:


> You guys are Crazy ! (in a good way) Holy crap all of you guys meeting somewhere and actually having to co-ordinate around eachothers needs may be time consuming. I have been on hunts with one other guy and it seems as though We were always on different pages. Be sure you are all on the same page and that you all would sacrafice and opportunity to see the other succeed because thats what it's gonna take. Good luck and post up your results when you get back. Jesse


I think that is why the original suggestion was for groups of no more than 6 in an area. You are right though in that everyone would need to agree by preset ground rules to avoid confusion, interference or conflict. A "Plan your hunt, hunt your plan" sort of thing.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> I just realized this.....Campo just went 3rd person on us. Kinda reminds me of Rickey Henderson or The Rock



I was thinkin it, but I wasn't going to say it....


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I would need to know the dates asap.. If it is in Sept, I may be able to swing it.. I'll have to look tomorrow to see.. I already have the Double Bull and a 60 yard pin.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Man I would like to go as well . I dont want to miss out again like I did with the Hog hunt to Shilo. I to am a Illinois guy that would like to share the travel expense as well. I cant wait to hear somemore details!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

hunter_tlh said:


> I would need to know the dates asap.. If it is in Sept, I may be able to swing it.. I'll have to look tomorrow to see.. I already have the Double Bull and a 60 yard pin.


I can pick you up on the way to get Big Papa. :darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

P DOG said:


> Man I would like to go as well . I dont want to miss out again like I did with the Hog hunt to Shilo. I to am a Illinois guy that would like to share the travel expense as well. I cant wait to hear somemore details!



I can pick you up 2 P Dog......I can always drive the old ladies van!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

SD has a bunch of goats also interested if dates and $$$ work out for me


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

'08 would be a stretch, but '09 sounds like its workable.
I'll keep tabs on this thread, and see how it develops.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> I can pick you up 2 P Dog......I can always drive the old ladies van!


Sweet..........


----------



## quackwacker (May 4, 2006)

Campo said:


> I would actually recommend Nebraska...the Nebraska DOW has lists of farmers who want the antelopes on their property killed.


I have lived here my whole life and pursue antelope and I have never heard of such a list. If it exists please please let me know where to get a copy of it. They used to have a list for problem deer numbers but I have not seen that for at least a year maybe two....On another note our antelope #'s are down due to the drought conditions we have had. They have reduced our muzzleloader tags and rifle tags down considerable this year again.....


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

2 buddies and I are planning a trip to SD for speed goats...be interested in what dates you guys are going.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

When is South Dakotas season? If it's during September I can most likely make it this year.....just not on a Monday!:wink: I'd leave Monday afternoon for a Tuesday arrival and have to start heading back probably Saturday afternoon.


----------



## SOUTHDAKOTADAD (Feb 19, 2008)

I am interested let me know when and where,I will have one other guy also we have two 4 wheelers.ALSO if anyone needs any info on tags or anything pm me.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I think the season opens around the middle of Aug. thru the middle of Oct. Not sure if rifle season falls in there or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

lets do it like this.... state your name and what state and date you are interested in. i'll compile the data and then we can go from there.


JJ
is interested in
WYOMING any date in AUGUST


* You have exactly 14 days from today to get your name on the list and where you want to go with possible month. *

if i leave it too long we'll get a crap load of names and it'll be impossible to pull off.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Scott
Whenever I can get off of work just about anytime.
Wherever it will be easiest for everyone to get a tag.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark

Anywhere 2009. I can be off anytime.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Kory
Any state
August or September

Edit-only able to hunt Wednesday thru Saturday...traveling Tuesday and Sunday and working on Mondays.


----------



## SOUTHDAKOTADAD (Feb 19, 2008)

september SOUTH DAKOTA


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

Sept. and South Dakota this year.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wyoming*

would be a tuff chance. if we are trying for the aug. hunt. if we try the sept. wyoming would work. just checked wyo, game and fish. only 1 area that would have leftovers and an aug. 15 opener.


any state and sept. or aug. for me:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wyoming*

would be a tuff chance. if we are trying for the aug. hunt. if we try the sept. wyoming would work. just checked wyo, game and fish. only 1 area that would have leftovers and an aug. 15 opener.


any state and sept. or aug. for me:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> would be a tuff chance. if we are trying for the aug. hunt. if we try the sept. wyoming would work. just checked wyo, game and fish. only 1 area that would have leftovers and an aug. 15 opener.
> 
> 
> any state and sept. or aug. for me:darkbeer:



september works for me... i was just trying august to not interfere with peoples elk hunting schedules but i'm not elk hunting this year so SEPTEMBER works for me.


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was going to do 1 in 09 so I would be interested. Any dates or place is fine with me:darkbeer:


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

The South Dakota season usually starts the second Saturday of August and goes until October 31 but closes down during the rifle season which is usually the first two weeks of October. Here is the web site for the South Dakota Game Fish and Parks. The most popular place for antelope is in the very northwest corner of the state. http://www.sdgfp.info/


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*in 08*



Dakota79 said:


> The South Dakota season usually starts the second Saturday of August and goes until October 31 but closes down during the rifle season which is usually the first two weeks of October. Here is the web site for the South Dakota Game Fish and Parks. The most popular place for antelope is in the very northwest corner of the state. http://www.sdgfp.info/


it starts aug. 18th and closes from sept.29-oct.14th. 
i seen alot of walkin land around buffalo just to the east. looks pretty big area.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

how hard is antelope hunting in late october????


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*real hard*



[email protected] said:


> how hard is antelope hunting in late october????



the rut is over and they have been through the special ED coarse of the rifle hunters. so this means real hard hunt. sept. is much better, rut is on, they need the water to keep up with the ladies. so sept. is a much better hunt.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Goat Hunt*

cleggy here
South Dakota (been there several times for turbo goats)
September is best for me (10th thru 24 is prime decoying-rut time)


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> I can pick you up on the way to get Big Papa. :darkbeer:


Hope theres room for 4, I might be interested if things pan out right.

I'm there if this would be a 09' hunt, plenty of time to get the good tags and save some $.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*we could*

do an 09 hunt also. i know i will be there for both, speedgoats are so much fun to hunt!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> do an 09 hunt also. i know i will be there for both, speedgoats are so much fun to hunt!


Yep, I'd say do one this year and then again next.:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

ILLbucknut said:


> Hope theres room for 4, I might be interested if things pan out right.
> 
> I'm there if this would be a 09' hunt, plenty of time to get the good tags and save some $.


Sounds good buddy. Just keep in mind guys, you will have to do the 2008 one without me. My wife is having another baby this June, so anything other than whitetails at home is out for me for 2008. I am in for 2009 and we can carpool to cut down costs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> do an 09 hunt also. i know i will be there for both, speedgoats are so much fun to hunt!


i was thinking every year :noidea: maybe that's just me. could knock out quite a few states like that for goats... and try for new mexico too

i can see SD, WY, MT, and Colorado in the future:wink: UTAH and Nevada maybe too if we're lucky.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Goat Hunt*

Chris 

08 hunt anywhere
September

Elite, 

I could drive over to TX and then we could ride together.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Interested!*

South Dakota 
Mid (2nd or 3rd week of August)

I'll do what I to pull THISs trip off - I'll be traveling from PA.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Chris
> 
> 08 hunt anywhere
> September
> ...


yes sir... where you at in LA?? i'm not that far off of I10:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Where*

I am in North East, LA .....prob best to meet in Dallas... I could leave my vehicle at a friend of mines.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

definitely a possibility...


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> Mark
> 
> Anywhere 2009. I can be off anytime.


Bowfreak I'll go next year as well and take you up on that offer. Will that Van hold 4 speedgoats on top of it for the ride home?.........lol


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i was thinking every year :noidea: maybe that's just me. could knock out quite a few states like that for goats... and try for new mexico too
> 
> i can see SD, WY, MT, and Colorado in the future:wink: UTAH and Nevada maybe too if we're lucky.


Sounds good to me make it a annual event I'm in. When things get a little more lined out keep me informed..PM.. Me with details I would like to go this year,next year or whatever everyone else can pull off.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i've always liked pronghorn cause it's cheap and they taste great:wink:


----------



## ar34aa (Mar 6, 2006)

*lets go*

been planning to take the unit to hunt these critters, Im in,any season, any state:darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd be seriously interested in 2009!! I can't pull it off this year,it's not a financial thing,just getting ready to get swamped with a bunch of new contracts with my business that have to be fullfilled in 2008:wink:


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just let me know what you decide on. I'm good to go with anything,I also have a friend that is wanting to go. Do you want to say at a hotel or camp it out?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wyoming*

could be a go. just got back from a bow hunters meeting in cheyenne. huntnmuleys is the rep for this part of wyoming. new for 08 looks to be antelope opener of aug. 15 for area 11 just north of lusk wyoming. i would recommend this area. 20,000 arces of private land walk in. lots of speedgoats. also extra tags this year should be leftovers for the july draw. also the season is going through sept. 31st.
that or hunt in the northwest of south dakota, otc tags. i have found some good area, also you could get a otc muley tag if you wanted. opener for muleys is late sept. 24th or so. 

those are some good areas, lets decide when, where, and how many is going. 
huntnmuleys is in, if he has killed his elk by then.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't forget to consider that some states may require hunter ed cards and or bowhunter ed cards. If you don't have them you may want to get busy.


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am in, any state anytime, I own my own business and can go when ever you want. I have a 4wd and several enclosed trailers. We can take one if anyone from Michigan or Ohio would like to ride togother that would be great. I do not care what state but I would really look at Nebraska. I think our success rate would be much higher there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> could be a go. just got back from a bow hunters meeting in cheyenne. huntnmuleys is the rep for this part of wyoming. new for 08 looks to be antelope opener of aug. 15 for area 11 just north of lusk wyoming. i would recommend this area. 20,000 arces of private land walk in. lots of speedgoats. also extra tags this year should be leftovers for the july draw. also the season is going through sept. 31st.
> that or hunt in the northwest of south dakota, otc tags. i have found some good area, also you could get a otc muley tag if you wanted. opener for muleys is late sept. 24th or so.
> 
> those are some good areas, lets decide when, where, and how many is going.
> huntnmuleys is in, if he has killed his elk by then.


i'm in brother.... wyoming sounds good to me :noidea: unless you just have to hunt south dakota. i'll leave that up to you, but i'm ready to go. i figure mid to late september.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*your*



[email protected] said:


> i'm in brother.... wyoming sounds good to me :noidea: unless you just have to hunt south dakota. i'll leave that up to you, but i'm ready to go. i figure mid to late september.



choice, i don't care.:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm still game. Anytime in Sept. sounds good!


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

South Dakota 2008.

I am originally from eastern SD and if my memory serves me correct you must have a "bow hunter safety course certification" to buy a tag, not just a regular hunter safety course. Everyone might want to look into this/take it into consideration. 

I know this though if you are having a hard time finding the speed goats you just gotta go into a small town walk into the local cafe about noon and the ranchers will usually help you out and put you on them.We used to do this when we went out to western SD to gun hunt antelope.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wyoming*



flintcreek6412 said:


> Don't forget to consider that some states may require hunter ed cards and or bowhunter ed cards. If you don't have them you may want to get busy.


doesn't require anything, and south dakota only requires you to show a license from another state you lived hunted with archery in. :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*that is*



promod1385 said:


> South Dakota 2008.
> 
> I am originally from eastern SD and if my memory serves me correct you must have a "bow hunter safety course certification" to buy a tag, not just a regular hunter safety course. Everyone might want to look into this/take it into consideration.
> 
> I know this though if you are having a hard time finding the speed goats you just gotta go into a small town walk into the local cafe about noon and the ranchers will usually help you out and put you on them.We used to do this when we went out to western SD to gun hunt antelope.


bow safety, is for elk, and beeing south dakota doesn't give out any non resident elk tags, even tho i have their cert. i don't ever plan on needing it!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> choice, i don't care.:darkbeer:


wyoming sounds pretty good to me....


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*wyoming*

I am good with Wyoming.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

*im in*

I very inerested let me know when and where i have two weeks off out of a month so let me know
anybody from round MS going


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

SD sounds good to me sept


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll be following this thread. I'm hear in Colorado and we have over the counter tags available for the area I hunt in eastern Colorado. We deffinately don't have huge bucks in the area but almost anyone will let you hunt.

Greg.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

of course im in, but i really hope we dont do wyoming, so i could hunt em in a different spot!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> of course im in, but i really hope we dont do wyoming, so i could hunt em in a different spot!


i told your buddy we can do South Dakota or even Colorado.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*+2*



huntnmuleys said:


> of course im in, but i really hope we dont do wyoming, so i could hunt em in a different spot!


i really think SD is the place to be. good amounts of land to hunt, easy to get a tag.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

manboy said:


> i really think SD is the place to be. good amounts of land to hunt, easy to get a tag.


That is the big picture. Plenty of land and tags for everyone. Man this could be a blast.I am game but in all seriousness we need to get things rolling now. Like some locations for accomidations for a large group. Because it sounds like a rather large group of us could go.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

P DOG said:


> That is the big picture. Plenty of land and tags for everyone. Man this could be a blast.I am game but in all seriousness we need to get things rolling now. Like some locations for accomidations for a large group. Because it sounds like a rather large group of us could go.


Accomodations? Can you camp along the road like in CO? Heck, I'm always fine sleeping in the truck as long as I can find a shower ever couple of days.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Accomodations? Can you camp along the road like in CO? Heck, I'm always fine sleeping in the truck as long as I can find a shower ever couple of days.


Sorry accomodations I meant another way.I will rephrase that how about room for a large group at a Public area. Some states have group rules. But as far as camping out I can sleep anywhere.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*no rules*



P DOG said:


> Sorry accomodations I meant another way.I will rephrase that how about room for a large group at a Public area. Some states have group rules. But as far as camping out I can sleep anywhere.


on a big group in SD. i will do a little checking monday morning on the total acres in the area i am talking about. there is state and blm, also walk-in areas. i will try to find a close bottom land for a camp. again i have a 5th wheel, and some tents. 


as for when, i am thinking about sept. the 3rd week? any thoughts?


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Aug 28th-Sept 7th or Sept 29th-Oct 7th are the dates i can do in that time frame?!?!?!?!?! is this a good time never hunted goats before but been wanting to Either place is fine by me i might even have a couple of more guys that might want to come if they can get the time of when we figure out the dates what are we looking at 4-6 per group or 6-8??????
Bulldog


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> on a big group in SD. i will do a little checking monday morning on the total acres in the area i am talking about. there is state and blm, also walk-in areas. i will try to find a close bottom land for a camp. again i have a 5th wheel, and some tents.
> 
> 
> as for when, i am thinking about sept. the 3rd week? any thoughts?


That sounds like a good week for me. I've got to be back by the Oct 1 Whitetial opener!!!!


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

13. Archery Applicant Information: All big game archery applicants under age 16, all first-time archery
applicants, and all archery elk applicants must be able to answer the first question "YES" and provide their
National Bowhunter Education certificate number. All other archery hunters must either be able to answer
the first question "YES" and provide your certificate number or answer the second question "YES" and provide
the state and year when you last were licensed.
14. Gender: Check the appropriate box.
15. Mailing List Opt-Out: Applications are considered "public record" and from time to time the Game,


Hey Guy I just found this on the SD Game and fish site we might want to look in to this it says for elk but we might have to have it anyway i am checking on that now i have an email in to them i will let everyone Know 
Thanks
Bulldog


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i*



1BadBulldog said:


> 13. Archery Applicant Information: All big game archery applicants under age 16, all first-time archery
> applicants, and all archery elk applicants must be able to answer the first question "YES" and provide their
> National Bowhunter Education certificate number. All other archery hunters must either be able to answer
> the first question "YES" and provide your certificate number or answer the second question "YES" and provide
> ...


lived in SD, for 3 years. and as long as you have had a archery tag in any other state you don't have to have a bow safety coarse card. so anyone who wants in on this in 08 and does not have a safety card for archery, needs to have an archery license from another state for their tag.
it really is that simple. ask game and fish if anyone wants too.



i am looking at sept. 19-28th somewhere in there, the rifle ANTELOPE season starts on the 29th, so archery can't hunt then.
give me some feedback guys, i am looking at 4-5 days on this hunt. 
thanks


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> i am looking at sept. 19-28th somewhere in there, the rifle ANTELOPE season starts on the 29th, so archery can't hunt then.
> give me some feedback guys, i am looking at 4-5 days on this hunt.
> thanks


Either the 17th-20th or 24th-27th for me would work if that will work for some of yous.
I'd arrive the 16th or 23rd in the afternoon/evening and get squared away on license/camp etc. then hunt until Saturday and probably leave Saturday afternoon.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

this is what i got back from them this morning::::
If you are archery hunting your are required to have the Bowhunter Education certification if

1. You are under age 16, and

2. You have never previously archery hunted in this state or any other state.

Otherwise, the certification is not required.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

i will have to do the earlier dates then will be at work from sept 10th- 24th but might could swap with someone for a week if i have dates in advance


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> i am looking at sept. 19-28th somewhere in there, the rifle ANTELOPE season starts on the 29th, so archery can't hunt then.
> give me some feedback guys, i am looking at 4-5 days on this hunt.
> thanks


the 19th-28th dates will work for me. I also have a nice spingbar tent I can bring and a couple of blinds. I have a nice plywood blind and a pop-up. The only thing that might keep me from heading out is my uncle may come to Utah to hunt elk and My parents may be moving in september so these 2 things could put the kibosh on my plans. If not does anyone want to hitch a ride as I make my way through Wyoming or Colorado or I could Meet up with one of you and hitch a ride.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Depending on how it all works out I will probably looking to carpool as well from IL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> lived in SD, for 3 years. and as long as you have had a archery tag in any other state you don't have to have a bow safety coarse card. so anyone who wants in on this in 08 and does not have a safety card for archery, needs to have an archery license from another state for their tag.
> it really is that simple. ask game and fish if anyone wants too.
> 
> 
> ...


as far as groups we should really keep this to groups of 6 or less... more than that and the logistics and cooking can become overwhelming.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*maybe*

this link will work? it is the area i am looking at. the yellow and brown we can hunt, blm, and walkin lands.


http://gis.sd.gov/Website/dgfp/gfpAtlas/viewer.htm


if we can tie in 2 weekend of 2 differant groups and maybe a few people could over lap in the middle, i think it could make for a good time.

keep the post of the dates you could come out listed. thanks


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*here's 2 group dates*



[email protected] said:


> as far as groups we should really keep this to groups of 6 or less... more than that and the logistics and cooking can become overwhelming.



group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.




group 2. sept. 25th-28th.....29th rifle season starts.ukey:
sign up if this works for you.



THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.




group 2. sept. 25th-28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

*BigPappa*24th-27th can come a day later if need be


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
> sign up if this works for you.
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


those that are in for the hunt copy this list and add your name to one of the groups. when the 6 spots are filled that is IT... no more. if it fills up send me a PM of what group you'd like to be in and it will be put on the Replacement list. first come first served.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by manboy 
group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.



group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.
5.
6.

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 


I may have 1 more guy coming with me dont know for sure yet but these dates or a day or so before I can do up to a 6 day hunt


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

if off the 19th -26th, but dont mark me down, i may still be chasing elk. if i can make it, ill come cook and spot for you guys, sounds like fun. i might get a license, might not, but either way dont take one of the numbered spots with me, if it gets overfull ill just spot.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

guys i have never hunted speed goats before what do i need to bring to do this i am looking foward to it


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> Originally Posted by manboy
> group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
> sign up if this works for you.
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I do want to make sure that those signing up are 100% committed to going. I did an elk hunt 2 years ago and out of 9 guys that said they were going only 2 of us actually showed up. If you aren't 100% sure then give someone else the chance. JMO


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> That sounds like a good week for me. I've got to be back by the Oct 1 Whitetial opener!!!!


 Me to, would anyone like to ride togother from Michigan?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> I do want to make sure that those signing up are 100% committed to going. I did an elk hunt 2 years ago and out of 9 guys that said they were going only 2 of us actually showed up. If you aren't 100% sure then give someone else the chance. JMO


+2


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

manboy said:


> 1BadBulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by manboy
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Jshep40 said:


> Me to, would anyone like to ride togother from Michigan?


Any chance you'd be coming I80 through Moline IL? If so I could meet you up in that area for the rest of the ride. Have a crew cab truck but it's just 2WD....plenty of room though. Would that be for 2009?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> manboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great, looking forward to it. We are newbies, so may ask a lot of questions. We are right of the interstate in Kansas, so anyone looking to car pool. Have 4 door truck, and several different trailers if needed.
> ...


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

where abouts in NW South Dakota would you be archery hunting in?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wichita*



BigPappa said:


> bartman3562 said:
> 
> 
> > How far are you from Kansas City? I'm about 4 hrs from there.....not sure if I'll be coming that way or not though......
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> BigPappa said:
> 
> 
> > We are just south of Wichita, but carpooling would save fuel, if even for part of the way.
> ...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*close to*



LovingArchery said:


> where abouts in NW South Dakota would you be archery hunting in?


where butte and harding county meets, north of belle fourche.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> How far are you from Kansas City? I'm about 4 hrs from there.....not sure if I'll be coming that way or not though......


Mapquest has me heading south to St. Louis over to KC then North on 29 up to Sioux City. How would you be going?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*When*

Originally Posted by 1BadBulldog 
Originally Posted by manboy 
group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.Wackem
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.



group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4. Bartman3562
5.manboy
6. Bartman's hunter pardner

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 

Looks like i am a little late on the sign up. I can go either dates but appears the second group is already full.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I will be coming up I-80 right on state line of MO and IA I am coming from mississippi headed up that way


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kc*



BigPappa said:


> Mapquest has me heading south to St. Louis over to KC then North on 29 up to Sioux City. How would you be going?


KC may be a little out of the way, but not bad to help cut cost, and the guy traveling with us has an office there, so would give you a place to leave your truck. We'll keep in touch as it gets closer. Only problem I see, and things change, is we were looking at driving tuesday, and coming back sunday, but like I said, lots of time to plan and visit before we go.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> KC may be a little out of the way, but not bad to help cut cost, and the guy traveling with us has an office there, so would give you a place to leave your truck. We'll keep in touch as it gets closer. Only problem I see, and things change, is we were looking at driving tuesday, and coming back sunday, but like I said, lots of time to plan and visit before we go.


I can be a little flexible on when I leave. Main thing for me is too be back before Monday morning...5 AM ish.


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

still o one interested from Michigan or Ohio? I would like to have someone to ride with. We can take my truck, and I have a trailer.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*still some*

spots to fill guys. it's going to be fun. heck just watching huntnmuleys stumbling around the prarrie is going to be worth it!


----------



## HNTNBO (Feb 24, 2003)

Fellas,

I would love to go on a antelaope hunt with y'all its on the top of my list. After I went bear hunting in NB and hog hunting in TX (a couple times), thanks Scott Thrash, I said Antelope would be next hunt.
Plans been changed though. Doing a DIY elk hunt 8/11-8/23. 

If y'all start to plan a hunt for 09 I'm in!! 

JonR


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by 1BadBulldog 
Originally Posted by manboy 
group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.Wackem
2.Silviadrifter20
3.
4.
5.
6.



group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4. Bartman3562
5.manboy
6. Bartman's hunter pardner

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 

Do you think three days is going to be enough? I do have some leave to kill. Also so I can say a little longer if need be.I live in Newport News VA, if anyone wants to meet up somewhere to travel.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

those are actually hunting days listed... it'd be wise to show up the day before like for me i'm showin up the 23rd hunt the 24th-27th or 28th and leave the following morning.


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

still no one from Michigan or Ohio interested?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

JusOriginally Posted by 1BadBulldog 
Originally Posted by manboy 
group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.Wackem
2.Silviadrifter20
3.riverghost
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I think bartman and his buddy and someone eles are switching to the first group so all of could ride together.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*nice*



Riverghost said:


> I think bartman and his buddy and someone eles are switching to the first group so all of could ride together.


that would be good, with the fuel prices now.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I think bartman and his buddy and someone eles are switching to the first group so all of could ride together.


 Guess that could change my plans a bit.



Jshep40 said:


> still no one from Michigan or Ohio interested?


If Bartman changes to first group and I don't carpool with him I could head north to I80, I have relatives in Geneseo IL that one of us could leave a vehicle and go from there......depends on Bartman though.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*switch for cost*

Going to move dates to save on cost. Sorry for the confusion earlier, hopefully still lots of time to work out details. If this earlier date works for you BigPapa, the offer still stands for the pool. that would make 4. I think we will drive the 18th, and drive back the 24th.



Originally Posted by 1BadBulldog 
Originally Posted by manboy 
group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.Wackem
2.Silviadrifter20
3.riverghost
4.bartman3562
5.bartman3562 hunting pardner
6.



group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.
5.manboy
6.

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 

Do you think three days is going to be enough? I do have some leave to kill. Also so I can say a little longer if need be.I live in Newport News VA, if anyone wants to meet up somewhere to travel.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Going to move dates to save on cost. Sorry for the confusion earlier, hopefully still lots of time to work out details. If this earlier date works for you BigPapa, the offer still stands for the pool. that would make 4. I think we will drive the 18th, and drive back the 24th.


No way for me to get off on a Monday. I'll have to stick with the previous date I was down for.

Jshep40-you interested this year in doing what I mentioned????? Spot are open.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll do some quick checking, and see if I can fill one of those remaining spots on the second group.
My wife's birthday is the 19th, so that one's out of the question.
But, if it works out, I'd love to join you fellas.
Otherwise, I'll have to wait until '09.
I'll post my findings asap.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.Wackem
2.Silviadrifter20
3.riverghost
4.bartman3562
5.bartman3562 hunting pardner
6.



group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.Sneaky Apasum
5.manboy
6.

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> I'll do some quick checking, and see if I can fill one of those remaining spots on the second group.
> My wife's birthday is the 19th, so that one's out of the question.
> But, if it works out, I'd love to join you fellas.
> Otherwise, I'll have to wait until '09.
> I'll post my findings asap.


Heck the 19th is my 10 year wedding aniv. and I am going hunting again (ELK last year) be a man and sack up :tongue: just messing with ya


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Annaversaries*

I know that feeling. Got married way before I started hunting, and couldn't have picked worse. NOV. 20 here  Whitetail rut, and man am I scum every year :darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I know that feeling. Got married way before I started hunting, and couldn't have picked worse. NOV. 20 here  Whitetail rut, and man am I scum every year :darkbeer:


Nov 19 here! Or is it the 29th???? Well crap.....it's somewhere in there:darkbeer:. I just buy a gift the 1st of the month and whatever day it falls on and she breaks out the gift.....well then I'm prepared!

I guess for a couple years I was after the wrong whitetail:doh:!


Edit: after some time thinking....I just realized my anniversary is in October....not NOv. :doh::doh:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Travel*

I quess since I am prob the only one coming from the deep south. I can meet up with you guys in Kansas.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

wackem you could always switch to group 2... me and sneaky are gonna ride together... he lives outside fort worth.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
> sign up if this works for you.
> 1.Wackem
> 2.Silviadrifter20
> ...


I can do this, if the spot is still open.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

pm'd you [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.Wackem
2.Silviadrifter20
3.riverghost
4.bartman3562
5.bartman3562 hunting pardner
6.



group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.Sneaky Apasum
5.manboy
6.OrDUckhunter 

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

PM answered:wink:
i'd be flexible to let WackEm make a 7th spot on our group so he could carpool with us if he's interested but i don't want to get any bigger than 7 for sure.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Heck the 19th is my 10 year wedding aniv. and I am going hunting again (ELK last year) be a man and sack up :tongue: just messing with ya


Actually, when I told my wife that I didn't want to be gone on her birthday, she said "I don't mind. We could celebrate it on another day." She's real supportive - but it was my choice to be here for her birthday.
By the way, our anniversary is Sept 5, and we've spent several of them out in the woods in central Oregon - she's a great shot, and can whack a deer like the best of 'em.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> I will be coming up I-80 right on state line of MO and IA I am coming from mississippi headed up that way


You have a PM.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i'd be flexible to let WackEm make a 7th spot on our group so he could carpool with us if he's interested but i don't want to get any bigger than 7 for sure.


That would be just right considering that it might be 6 anyway.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> That would be just right considering that it might be 6 anyway.


Are you not sure your going????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

he's gotta wait on the New Mexico elk draw results... if he doesn't draw his first choice he'll be going...it's only like a 18% chance he wont be going..

sorry sneak i'm a pescimist.... odds are stacked brother


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> he's gotta wait on the New Mexico elk draw results... if he doesn't draw his first choice he'll be going...it's only like a 18% chance he wont be going..
> 
> sorry sneak i'm a pescimist.... odds are stacked brother


Shoot, I'm kinda hoping that I don't draw my first choice now!

So, yeah, BigPappa....I'm about 82% sure that I'm going. I'll know in June, I reckon.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Shoot, I'm kinda hoping that I don't draw my first choice now!
> 
> So, yeah, BigPappa....I'm about 82% sure that I'm going. I'll know in June, I reckon.


Well I'm 82% glad that your 82% gonna be joining us:darkbeer:. Does that increase your odds any?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> Well I'm 82% glad that your 82% gonna be joining us:darkbeer:. Does that increase your odds any?


Only if you can talk a few more people into applying for the same hunt.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Date Change*

Looks like i will be switching to the second hunt so that i can ride with [email protected] and Sneaky(that is if that 18% chance holds true for him)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.

1.Silviadrifter20
2.riverghost
3.bartman3562
4.bartman3562 hunting pardner
5.
6.


group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.Sneaky Apasum
5.manboy
6.OrDUckhunter 
*7.Wackem**

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

**only exception that will be made due to one bum waitin on draw results. it wouldn't be fair to leave the guy hangin and drive all the way with no fuel help especially if Sneak draws 1st choice. that way he can carpool and save some money*.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

this is gonna be cool for me, i can come for some or most of both groups... ill help with cooking, spotting, dragging (hopefully), basically the camp [email protected]#$

ill probably buy a license anyway, but i might have it filled by then too, but i WILL be there to meet everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> this is gonna be cool for me, i can come for some or most of both groups... ill help with cooking, spotting, dragging (hopefully), basically the camp [email protected]#$
> 
> ill probably buy a license anyway, but i might have it filled by then too, but i WILL be there to meet everyone.


cool... bring those longbows, i'd like to check em out. i'm gonna stretch out there for this hunt i think... get my shiat squared away and start practicing out to 100yards whenever my new bow gets here... should be plenty fast enough:zip:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> this is gonna be cool for me, i can come for some or most of both groups... ill help with cooking, spotting, dragging (hopefully), basically the camp [email protected]#$
> 
> ill probably buy a license anyway, but i might have it filled by then too, but i WILL be there to meet everyone.



ya i think he will make a good camp [email protected]#$. 

so huntnmuleys i got the x-f tuned and shooting nice. 1 problem tho 20 and 30 pins are touching, and need to move 30 pin up. shooting about 1.5" high.
i guess maybe need a single pin slider.


----------



## heitmann13 (Feb 16, 2008)

I might be in the Black Hills by then too so i would like to come up and say howdy to everone as well if thats okay. Always nice to put a face with a name, and chase some speed goats.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> ya i think he will make a good camp [email protected]#$.
> 
> so huntnmuleys i got the x-f tuned and shooting nice. 1 problem tho 20 and 30 pins are touching, and need to move 30 pin up. shooting about 1.5" high.
> i guess maybe need a single pin slider.


hell, just keep your site now, and start your pins at 30...

i know im happy with mine. sure is forgiving for such a fast little bow....


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*First time*



huntnmuleys said:


> this is gonna be cool for me, i can come for some or most of both groups... ill help with cooking, spotting, dragging (hopefully), basically the camp [email protected]#$
> 
> ill probably buy a license anyway, but i might have it filled by then too, but i WILL be there to meet everyone.



This will be 2 of us first time, so we will appreciate the help. Always best to learn from the experts :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*works for us*



Wackem said:


> I quess since I am prob the only one coming from the deep south. I can meet up with you guys in Kansas.


If something happens, this will work for us unless a 4th person signs up. Just let us know if you don't go with the other group.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT for the goat hunters:darkbeer:


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by 1BadBulldog
Originally Posted by manboy
group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.
1.Wackem
2.Silviadrifter20
3.riverghost
4.bartman3562
5.bartman3562 hunting pardner
6.



group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog
4.alpinebowman 
5.manboy
6.

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 

I would love to come along. I may not if I draw a Mtn goat tag but other than that I should be good to go. I will find out in a couple of weeks about the draws. maybe we can meet up to drive the rest of the way manboy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

you copied one of the earlier ones... that group is filled... the 1st group is open though...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.

1.Silviadrifter20
2.riverghost
3.bartman3562
4.bartman3562 hunting pardner
5.
6.


group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.Sneaky Apasum
5.manboy
6.OrDUckhunter 
7.Wackem***

THE MIDDLE MAN, if you can make in between theese dates sign up here!
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
**only exception that will be made due to one bum waitin on draw results. it wouldn't be fair to leave the guy hangin and drive all the way with no fuel help especially if Sneak draws 1st choice. that way he can carpool and save some money.*here is the latest and most up to date list for the groups that are formed for the Goat hunt..


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> This will be 2 of us first time, so we will appreciate the help. Always best to learn from the experts :wink:


hahaha, if im the expert, were all in BIG trouble!!!!


seriously, i tentatively scheduled myself to be there for nearly all of the first groups hunt, and more than half of the seconds too. gonna be a lot of fun meeting everyone, and maybe getting to do a bit of hunting myself.

will for sure be available to help track, drag, spot, pick up, or basically whatever while im there. looking forward to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> hahaha, if im the expert, were all in BIG trouble!!!!
> 
> 
> seriously, i tentatively scheduled myself to be there for nearly all of the first groups hunt, and *more than half of the seconds too*. gonna be a lot of fun meeting everyone, and maybe getting to do a bit of hunting myself.
> ...



so you're gonna spoil us and then ditch us and then leave us to our own devices huh??


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*smackin goats*

open 18 to the 26,work on 28.from s.il can or will drive


[email protected] said:


> group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
> sign up if this works for you.
> 
> 1.Silviadrifter20
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

looks like group 1 is a state member hunt....lol you guys should really be able to save on fuel costs.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

If there's still room, I'd do the 1st group. I've done this kind of hunt several times in South Dakota and it's a hoot with a decoy that time of September.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Yup group one is still open. You can show me how to hunt them speed goats I am a goat virgin :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> hahaha, if im the expert, were all in BIG trouble!!!!
> 
> 
> seriously, i tentatively scheduled myself to be there for nearly all of the first groups hunt, and more than half of the seconds too. gonna be a lot of fun meeting everyone, and maybe getting to do a bit of hunting myself.
> ...


And I look forward to meeting you and all you other guys. I've hunted pronghorns a few times, but it will be a first with a bow. So, I can use all the pointers and help I can get.

Now there's one more reason this fall will be slow getting here!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.

1.Silviadrifter20
2.riverghost
3.bartman3562
4.bartman3562 hunting pardner
5.2arrow1
6.cleggy


group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.Sneaky Apasum
5.manboy
6.OrDUckhunter 
7.Wackem*

THE Reserve List...if you'd like to be on the waiting list sign up here.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

*only exception that will be made due to one bum waitin on draw results. it wouldn't be fair to leave the guy hangin and drive all the way with no fuel help especially if Sneak draws 1st choice. that way he can carpool and save some money.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya know, when this was first discussed on here i didnt know how the antelope idea would fly. looks like its pretty full, beat my expectations in a hurry! this has elevated from something i was gonna try to show up for a bit to something im not gonna miss for anything. were gonna have a blast!

i hope every one of you shoots a buck and hates the meat, forcing you to give it all to me!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

My goat from '07 (rifle kill) was the best tasting ever! I even think it rivals elk (which is no where close to the way my first one tasted).
I think it is because I shot him within a very short distance of several alfalfa fields.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> ya know, when this was first discussed on here i didnt know how the antelope idea would fly. looks like its pretty full, beat my expectations in a hurry! this has elevated from something i was gonna try to show up for a bit to something im not gonna miss for anything. were gonna have a blast!
> 
> i hope every one of you shoots a buck and hates the meat, forcing you to give it all to me!


i've eatin antelope before... that aint gonna happen brother:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> My goat from '07 (rifle kill) was the best tasting ever! I even think it rivals elk (which is no where close to the way my first one tasted).
> I think it is because I shot him within a very short distance of several alfalfa fields.


i hunt em here near alfalfa too, and its my favorite in the world period. elk, buffalo, caribou, moose, beef, deer, axis deer, ive tried it all, antelope is the best.

come on elite, pony some up for the local guy.......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

oh i'll give ya a little......just never know what it may be.. could be coyote, could be antelope. could be possum. lol

i wish Campo wouldn't have went MIA... i wouldve stuck a yote up there and brought it back to camp just to see the OH  SHiat look on his face..


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well, huntnmuleys, I just googled newcastle,wy, and found out you're really close to the sd line. no wonder you'll be able to help us find the bucks!
thanks


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> well, huntnmuleys, I just googled newcastle,wy, and found out you're really close to the sd line. no wonder you'll be able to help us find the bucks!
> thanks


yep, 9 miles away. but the area were hunting will be on the other side of the black hills and a mite north......hour and a half drive, which isnt bad unless your riding with manboy listening to one of his constant rants the whole trip. sorta like sliding bamboo shoots under your fingernails!

i promise im gonna try to do enough scouting to have ya in the right spot.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*me too*



Riverghost said:


> Yup group one is still open. You can show me how to hunt them speed goats I am a goat virgin :wink:


Very willing student here too LOL. Amazing how much you can look forward to hunting something the first time :darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

it should be a mess o fun.... now that we have the groups finalized we need to work on equipment responsibilities each group bringing their own supplies obviously..

gonna need about 2-3 5 gallon propane tanks and a double propane burner or 2 singles to cook any potatoes or other vegetables or various other stove top type cooking per group. or a coleman type stove if you have one and ample fuel for it

some lanterns would be very helpful as well. 

some pots, pans, and cooking utensils. paper plates and plastic F,K,S's and cups.

trash bags, dish soap

i'm probably gonna bring a BBQ pit and charcoal and lighter fluid, i don't know about ground fires up there on BLM land in SD, i haven't looked into that yet. 

each carpool group can figure out ice chest arrangements... to save space you can pack meat in gamebags and put your names on em.. and bring fewer ice chest with you.. and whoever leaves there vehicle back at home can have a cooler in their vehicle to take your meat home with you when you get back to your original meeting place.

we need to discuss and figure out sleeping arrangements. 

also need to figure on bringing your own pop-up blind or 2 if you have them in case someone doesnt have one. (each group can figure that out and plan accordingly).


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i would recommend paper plates, and plastic silverware, just for fewer dishes. been doing that in elk camp for years and its pretty practical, nobody wants to stay up at night doing dishes.

were gonna try to have 2 or 3 blinds set up before you all get here, maybe a couple more? that way we have some the goats are used to. 

im gonna bring my propane bar-b-que and at least one coleman stove for us to use. probably an extra tent too. some lawn chairs, basically some of the thing so some who carpool dont have to cram so much.

was thinking, if my summer scouting shows enough places back in where others arent apt to find em, maybe some of you could mail me a blind or two before hand, and when i set mine up id set yours, give us more chances? dont know how safe you feel about your blind being up out there, but it is remote, there wont be probably many if any other hunters, and for what its worth, my double bull will be out there too..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> i* would recommend paper plates, and plastic silverware*, just for fewer dishes. been doing that in elk camp for years and its pretty practical, nobody wants to stay up at night doing dishes.
> 
> were gonna try to have 2 or 3 blinds set up before you all get here, maybe a couple more? that way we have some the goats are used to.
> 
> ...


i have that one down... that's the F,K,Ss paper plates part of the list.. be less trash too cause we can burn em when we're done every night

i've got to order a new pop up so i can just have it shipped to your house if you don't mind.....i'll have it posted

huntnmuleys realname
c/o
JJ 
your address here

it'll be from cabelas or double bull probably get a matrix blind.. don't really like the new Darkhorse that much.


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

well group one whatever we need just let me know I'll help out. This is also going to be my first goat hunt.:teeth:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys, I can mail you a rope, so you can tie a buck to some sagebrush!

Seriously, I can bring a coleman cookstove, and a table or two to cook on and eat on during the later hunt.
I also can bring some other stuff - an awning to cover the eating area, a lantern, a couple of chairs, and stuff like that. 
Are we all tenting it? 
[email protected] - are you writing all this stuff down?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*goats*

i have a 2 burn stove and a 12 by 18 griddle small heater all propane.some cooking utensiles p&p and air mats 6 man tent(2 comfy).do a lot of self turkey hunting.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone from Group 2 know 1BadBullDog? Looks like he's my only chance for a carpool. Other IL guy was put on group 1.:sad:


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Goat Hunt*

I've got a Cabela's all in one kitchen setup, coleman 2 burner, lanterns, cooking gear, port-a-potty, pop up Double Bull, antelope decoy, etc. Will have a large chunk of countertop to cut meat on too. Every year I've been out there it's been in the 90's that time of year. Need to get them cut and cooled ASAP. Sitting in blinds is alright for awhile, but I'd much rather partner up with another hunter and decoy/spot and stalk. If it rains and you're sitting waterholes, could be a long wait Be forewarned, this is very addictive and you* will *want to do it again !


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I will be your hunting buddy cleggy :tongue:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

cleggy said:


> I've got a Cabela's all in one kitchen setup, coleman 2 burner, lanterns, cooking gear, port-a-potty, pop up Double Bull, antelope decoy, etc. Will have a large chunk of countertop to cut meat on too. Every year I've been out there it's been in the 90's that time of year. Need to get them cut and cooled ASAP. Sitting in blinds is alright for awhile, but I'd much rather partner up with another hunter and decoy/spot and stalk. If it rains and you're sitting waterholes, could be a long wait Be forewarned, this is very addictive and you* will *want to do it again !


absolutely right on on the temp part...we could have anything...maybe even some of everything...in the same day... ya never know.

ya, spot and stalking/decoying em is a total blast. i think were timing this hunt perfectly for the peak of the rut. even if we dont all fill, everyone is gonna have a quality experience.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

What is the best decoy to get?


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

Cleggy, I down with doing it on foot. Thats what I has hoping to do anyways.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost - I've had several people recommend the Montana decoy to me. I'm checking into that. (Check out Montana's website - so far they're the best price I can find.)
Whatever decoy it is, it has to be sturdy enough to stand up to the wind - it usually picks up every afternoon in pronghorn country, unless it just blows all day.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Goat Hunt*

IMHO, I'd go with the Mel Dutton Decoy. Mel is from out that way (Faith, I believe) and makes a great portable 2 dimensional decoy. The Montana Deke is more realistic looking but if the wind is blowing (and it's always blowing in SD) it's hard to hold up. I have the Flambeau Commandelope which is similar to the Dutton but I don't know if they make them anymore. Mines 10 years old and has probably 1,000 miles on it.  


Riverghost said:


> What is the best decoy to get?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

cleggy said:


> IMHO, I'd go with the Mel Dutton Decoy. Mel is from out that way (Faith, I believe) and makes a great portable 2 dimensional decoy. The Montana Deke is more realistic looking but if the wind is blowing (and it's always blowing in SD) it's hard to hold up. I have the Flambeau Commandelope which is similar to the Dutton but I don't know if they make them anymore. Mines 10 years old and has probably 1,000 miles on it.


That's what I was thinking to start with, but several guys told me the Montana does well in the wind - now I'll have to lean back that way. And, they do still make the Commandelope. Thanks for the input cleggy.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

That is the one I was looking at I will have to get one.I am used to the wind it blows here all the time it was almost 40mph in parts of the state today


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i bought the renzos. its way cheaper, but ya get what ya pay for, its well built but not as high of quality material.

if i were doing it over, id have went with the dutton. best of em all i think. may have one by then.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> huntnmuleys, I can mail you a rope, so you can tie a buck to some sagebrush!
> 
> Seriously, I can bring a coleman cookstove, and a table or two to cook on and eat on during the later hunt.
> I also can bring some other stuff - an awning to cover the eating area, a lantern, a couple of chairs, and stuff like that.
> ...


i'm glad you asked that question.... cause i was waiting to get more of you guys looking at my suggested brings... and NOW that i have ya'lls ATTENTION

P.M. me anything you have along the lines of what i have listed. Camping gear, etc...

like this

Orduckhunter - Group 2
lantern, tent, etc.. etc...


then i'll compile a list from those pm's for each group. then i'll look over each one ( i also need to know how many are riding with each other and what kind of vehicle they'll be in so i can make sure you guys will be able to fit all the needed or volunteered gear with you guys. if not we may have to figure another way. i'd hate for you guys to all show up with a gang of gear and not enough room to bring it all with you)

i'm gonna try and see how many multiple items in each group and kinda spread the gear out amongst the members so one person isn't expected to bring an 18 wheeler full of gear with em.

so the sooner you guys can get me those P.M.'s the better... thanks in advance

JJ


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*group 1*

Riverghost, myself and the 3rd member of our party will be shooting 3d next sunday, so we can discuss what we have and can haul then, and post it up to look at. Anyone needing a decoy, I beleive we have 3 of the flambeaus at work, $99 each. I am going to pick up one for sure, any one interested in another, let me know and we can work out payment details. I would like to find a watwer hole and set blind also, just as a backup, just not sure about leaving it out for that long, but we can discuss that in more detail later. Was also wondering if team members should PM contact info incase we need to cover anything, that would be quicker and easier by phone? Anyone have a detailed list of what you would take, or are taking, please PM it to me as Being my first time, I can use the suggestions.
Thanks,


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

what about an early september or mid august hunt? Anyone interested in getting one going?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Anyone from Group 2 know 1BadBullDog? Looks like he's my only chance for a carpool. Other IL guy was put on group 1.:sad:


Repost!

If I'm driving by myself I'll probably drive an old escort with the seats taken out for extra room and the front end all smashed in from hitting a deer a few years ago. At least you guys will get a kick out of it.:wink:

If I'm poolin I'll be bringing a crewcab truck and can fit a bunch of stuff in it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

grouse said:


> what about an early september or mid august hunt? Anyone interested in getting one going?


start up a new thread you'll probably be surprised at how many people would go.:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> 1: Was also wondering if team members should PM contact info incase we need to cover anything, that would be quicker and easier by phone? 2: Anyone have a detailed list of what you would take, or are taking, please PM it to me as Being my first time, I can use the suggestions.Thanks,


you want to go ahead and be the organizer for your group?? it'd make it a little easier for me. and then if you need any help you can ask me or huntnmuleys if ya need to.

1: we'll definitely need to do that pretty soon it'll help everyone get to know each other a little better, and you can hash out details more quickly... just make sure you write it down so you can pass it on to the rest of your group if it's pertinent information.

2: i'm gonna work a list up today i should have it posted either this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Stuff*

Elite, 

I do a lot of backpacking and camping, so I have laterns, coleman stoves, tents etc...Keep in mind my tents are lightweight for long backpacks.(2man)

For those that have hunted antelope with a bow before what is the typical shot distance? I was thinking somewhere around 86 yards


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*goats*

i'm sorry big pappa about 1 group.it would make it eazy for you,but i got in as soon as H.R gave me the O.K .i work for the man i'm not the man.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Elite,
> 
> I do a lot of backpacking and camping, so I have laterns, coleman stoves, tents etc...Keep in mind my tents are lightweight for long backpacks.(2man)
> 
> For those that have hunted antelope with a bow before what is the typical shot distance? I was thinking somewhere *around 86 yards*


NUFF said!:tongue:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wackem said:


> For those that have hunted antelope with a bow before what is the typical shot distance? I was thinking somewhere around 86 yards


 86 yard out on the prairie is a chip shot it is very hard to judge distance when all that is out there is sagebrush


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i would definitely recommend being able to shoot effectively out to at least 50-60 yards.... anything after that is up to you...


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i would definitely recommend being able to shoot effectively out to at least 50-60 yards.... anything after that is up to you...


On an Elite, that's just the first pin.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Lead*



[email protected] said:


> you want to go ahead and be the organizer for your group?? it'd make it a little easier for me. and then if you need any help you can ask me or huntnmuleys if ya need to.
> 
> 1: we'll definitely need to do that pretty soon it'll help everyone get to know each other a little better, and you can hash out details more quickly... just make sure you write it down so you can pass it on to the rest of your group if it's pertinent information.
> 
> 2: i'm gonna work a list up today i should have it posted either this evening or tomorrow.


I can do that. We will get together and see what we got and pool it together. I was also planning on bringing a trailer, and possible 2 ATV's. I have a 4 man tent, sleeping bags, chairs, gambrel, and hoist. I was planning on actually butchering anything we got and putting in ziplocks for travel. I hope to have a hitch mounted rack so we can hoist and butcher off of it. Will also bring Double bull, and decoy. I am assumng we would just bring enough food and dishes etc for out group, and then we can combine it once we get there. We are pretty good at this, as we take 16 to 22 people hog hunting at the same time from Kansas to South Texas. All you do is eat on the way down and back, and we take care of the rest. Try planning that in a weekend :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

No comment sneaky...the only sad thing is i wont have my behemoth Cape Buffalo slayer by the time this hunt comes up i'd like to see what an 85# GTO and a 500grain FMJ w/ a 1.75" cut grim reaper head (not gonna shoot an 850grain arrow at an antelope, i'd have to travel to ND to find it after the pass through) would do to a SD antelope 

i'm just gonna have to make due with my Guardian and 3-49ACC's and a 100gr slick trick magnum.... should do the "trick"


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*mmmmmmmmmm*



Sneaky Apasum said:


> On an Elite, that's just the first pin.



Sure hate to pick a fight before we ever get there, but I'll stick with the orginal :wink:
See signature :darkbeer:

Actually mine is so fast, I don't even need a pin. i just point it at them, and animals fall down :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*90 lb GTO*

[email protected] Did you see the youtube video of the guy shooting the 90 lb GTO. WOW, it was awesome LOL. Pretty brave to. Only shooting 438 grain arrows.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> I can do that. We will get together and see what we got and pool it together. I was also planning on bringing a trailer, and possible 2 ATV's. I have a 4 man tent, sleeping bags, chairs, gambrel, and hoist. I was planning on actually butchering anything we got and putting in ziplocks for travel. I hope to have a hitch mounted rack so we can hoist and butcher off of it. Will also bring Double bull, and decoy. *I am assumng we would just bring enough food and dishes etc for out group, *and then we can combine it once we get there. We are pretty good at this, as we take 16 to 22 people hog hunting at the same time from Kansas to South Texas. All you do is eat on the way down and back, and we take care of the rest. Try planning that in a weekend :wink:


correct... what i'm planning on doing is getting everyone to meet at the nearest big town (within reason) and buying the needed items for our menu and then everyone pay there equal part. this will eliminate any chance of something being forgotten by a member and everyone will be in for the same amount of money. and if you want something for yourself that isn't on the menu you can pick it up out of your own pocket... keeps it easy and nobody gets stiffed. i'm possibly bringing my generator and a vacuum sealer so everyone can vaccum seal their goats for the trip home. and we can run a few electrical items if need be.. battery chargers and things like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> [email protected] Did you see the youtube video of the guy shooting the 90 lb GTO. WOW, it was awesome LOL. Pretty brave to. Only shooting 438 grain arrows.


no i didn't but if i had to take a guess i would say it was probably Kevin shooting the bow... You know he holds the record for fastest arrow speed :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*check it out*

http://www.myoutdoorforum.com/gallery/data/504/GTO.wmv


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*just to*

get you excited!:wink:

i went out scouting for turkeys sat. and seen about 50 goats.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

dude that's not cool.... it's only friggin April. you're killin me over here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> http://www.myoutdoorforum.com/gallery/data/504/GTO.wmv


ive got friggin dial-up.... it wont work.. i'll check it out work if it doesn't have it blocked.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> get you excited!:wink:
> 
> i went out scouting for turkeys sat. and seen about 50 goats.


manboy - how do you train them to lay down in the yard with the deer?
you better watch it, or someone's gonna challenge your ethics of shooting tame animals!:tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> manboy - how do you train them to lay down in the yard with the deer?
> you better watch it, or someone's gonna challenge your ethics of shooting tame animals!:tongue:


they look like they're on drugs:zip: must have been taken in Oregon


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> they look like they're on drugs:zip: must have been taken in Oregon


trust me, the only way manboy can kill anything with a bow is if its drugged. 


i will bring at least 1, probably 2 big tents, my quad, couple stoves, some lawn chairs, a table or two, couple lanterns, solar shower, plenty of food, pretty much whatever you guys need or dont have room to bring. we hunt elk like this in larger sized groups, and i have everything we need, save tents for everyone...but ill probably have room for 6 or 7 beds at least.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Sure hate to pick a fight before we ever get there, but I'll stick with the orginal :wink:
> See signature :darkbeer:
> 
> Actually mine is so fast, I don't even need a pin. i just point it at them, and animals fall down :wink:


Oh, don't worry about picking a fight now....we'll be finished well before we get there.

Just point, and they fall down, huh? Sounds like a Slick Trick to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> trust me, the only way manboy can kill anything with a bow is if its drugged.
> 
> 
> i will bring at least 1, probably 2 big tents, my quad, couple stoves, some lawn chairs, a table or two, couple lanterns, solar shower, plenty of food, pretty much whatever you guys need or dont have room to bring. we hunt elk like this in larger sized groups, and i have everything we need, save tents for everyone...but ill probably have room for 6 or 7 beds at least.


dayum...so i just need to bring a tent and myself from the looks of it.. maybe i can drive up in the Cavalier:zip: cost me all of $100 in fuel


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I saw Dave Watson shoot a buck out of a blind near Gillette, WY on his program tonight on ODC. I know it was a guided hunt, and many don't like these programs, but it got my blood flowing with excitement for this Sept!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*ya*



orduckhunter said:


> I saw Dave Watson shoot a buck out of a blind near Gillette, WY on his program tonight on ODC. I know it was a guided hunt, and many don't like these programs, but it got my blood flowing with excitement for this Sept!!!


i saw that show. he was hunting out of casper wy. lots of goats here in wyoming.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*wow*

i had to put my 60 yd pin back in,us hill & valley guys don't rip-um out that far.3" group-first round of six at 60,i'll be tuned by sept.have had sealy ever night, but with goats not sheep.:asleep:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Everything I read about goats in SD talks about buffalo the city it sounds like it gets alot of pressure from hunters. Anyone been out there around archery season before?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> Everything I read about goats in SD talks about buffalo the city it sounds like it gets alot of pressure from hunters. Anyone been out there around archery season before?



hahahahahaaaa buffalo the city!!!! i think buffalo has about 1000 residents, counting family pets! its pretty small.

seriously, i havent hunted there in bow season. i bet in rifle season it gets hit hard, with all the public and walk in. hoping it isnt that way in bow season, but even if theres pressure, hard hunting can win the day. theres lots of land to cover, it will be rut, and well find goats.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*rifle*



Riverghost said:


> Everything I read about goats in SD talks about buffalo the city it sounds like it gets alot of pressure from hunters. Anyone been out there around archery season before?


and bow seasons are like night and day! 


huntmuleys how many bow hunters you see in the prarrie each year? maybe 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> hahahahahaaaa buffalo the city!!!! i think buffalo has about 1000 residents, counting family pets! its pretty small.
> 
> seriously, i havent hunted there in bow season. i bet in rifle season it gets hit hard, with all the public and walk in. hoping it isnt that way in bow season, but even if theres pressure, hard hunting can win the day. theres lots of land to cover, it will be rut, and well find goats.


i aint sweatin it... just have to step it up a notch. even if i don't get a goat it'll still be fun. i know almost our whole group struck out on our hog hunt but we still had a good time. this shouldn't be any different except for the fact we'll be in prettier country.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> i aint sweatin it... just have to step it up a notch. even if i don't get a goat it'll still be fun. i know almost our whole group struck out on our hog hunt but we still had a good time. this shouldn't be any different except for the fact we'll be in prettier country.


i think this WILL be different.... i dont see a giant strike out at all. some of us are gonna score goats. i doubt we all will, but we are gonna take some antelope..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i'll try and run one down with my fourwheeler if i have to....:wink: can't be any harder than runnin down coloradomites..:zip:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I went thru the area last year on my way to MT and goats where everywhere. If I get with in 86y and I am dropping one:zip:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Sleeping*



huntnmuleys said:


> t
> 
> 
> i will bring at least 1, probably 2 big tents, my quad, couple stoves, some lawn chairs, a table or two, couple lanterns, solar shower, plenty of food, pretty much whatever you guys need or dont have room to bring. we hunt elk like this in larger sized groups, and i have everything we need, save tents for everyone...but ill probably have room for 6 or 7 beds at least.


Huntnmuleys thanks for volunteering your time and gear to help us have a great hunt. Now, with that being said I am not sleeping with Hutnmuleys as he may be expecting something in return for all that volunteering:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone know if there is some kind of license needed for 4 wheelers....or can you even ride them on public ground????


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pins*



Riverghost said:


> I went thru the area last year on my way to MT and goats where everywhere. *If I get with in 86y *and I am dropping one:zip:


Quess that means I will have to put my second pin on my site.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wackem said:


> Huntnmuleys thanks for volunteering your time and gear to help us have a great hunt. Now, with that being said I am not sleeping with Hutnmuleys as he may be expecting something in return for all that volunteering:wink:


someone got to take one for the team :tongue:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wackem said:


> Huntnmuleys thanks for volunteering your time and gear to help us have a great hunt. Now, with that being said I am not sleeping with Hutnmuleys as he may be expecting something in return for all that volunteering:wink:


oh ya got me all wrong....its manboy ya gotta look out for. dueling banjos was the school fight song where he graduated high school!

maybe ill just bring a few smaller tents......:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> oh ya got me all wrong....its manboy ya gotta look out for. dueling banjos was the school fight song where he graduated high school!
> 
> maybe ill just bring a few smaller tents......:wink:


oh, man you got me back for the ballgame thing..lol,...
hey guys i went out scounting for birds last sunday. didn't see any birds but look at what i found. is it sept. yet!:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> oh ya got me all wrong....its *manboy* ya gotta look out for. dueling banjos was the school fight song where he graduated high school!
> 
> maybe ill just bring a few smaller tents......:wink:


Well, I _have _been wondering what that user name was all about - it isn't from NAMBLA, is it?ukey:

Sorry, manboy, I had to keep it going!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't have said anything, because after looking at your photos I have a question for you manboy - when do they shed their horns? 
Those are some good looking speedgoats.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have said anything, because after looking at your photos I have a question for you manboy - when do they shed their horns?
> Those are some good looking speedgoats.


they shed em in december, sometimes late november. the bucks ya see are the new growth. i have already seen some dandies, and we arent done growing yet. 
i like scouting for antelope, cause in june they are grown, so when deer are still nubs, we have something to look for....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

wow - I didn't know those were their new horns! I thought they must shed later than deer, since I saw those horned bucks in the photos.
you're right, if those are still growing, they ought to have some dandies by the time they're finished!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*public land*

also. found these on my way into a turkey area. i also got a pic of some muleys. very hard to see them tho. middle of pic. just can see the white butt patch.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

antelope dont shed in the traditional sense. They just kind of lose that outer sheath.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

grouse said:


> antelope dont shed in the traditional sense. They just kind of lose that outer sheath.


yep, and finding sheds isnt easy....things get to em too quick.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

grouse said:


> antelope dont shed in the traditional sense. They just kind of lose that outer sheath.


true - but they do shed the sheath, leaving only the core.

And, huntnmuleys, since they're made of hair and stuff softer than antler or bone, I would imagine that they're eaten up by rodents, bugs, or whatever. When I got my last one beetle cleaned, they had to remove the sheaths prior to the cleaning - he said the beetles would eat them right up.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> true - but they do shed the sheath, leaving only the core.
> 
> And, huntnmuleys, since they're made of hair and stuff softer than antler or bone, I would imagine that they're eaten up by rodents, bugs, or whatever. When I got my last one beetle cleaned, they had to remove the sheaths prior to the cleaning - he said the beetles would eat them right up.


yep yep, in my life ive only found one shed horn, it was a long time ago, like 20+ years....dont even remember what i did with it...


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

hey when does muley season open????? will it be while we are there what is left to bring for group2??????


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

could be wrong, but i dont think the deer season is open then. ill check. it usually opens right at the end of september, first of october. if it is, we might catch a couple days of it...ill check.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I tried to check (their regs are a bit different than ours), and it seems deer season opens the 22nd. I was wondering about that, too! It might be good to have a deer tag - of course I think the few days I have will probably be used up easily chasing goats.
By the way, do I understand correctly that we can get a 2-antelope tag (one either sex, and one doe/kid)?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

also, huntnmuleys, what "town" will be closest to where we will be hunting?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> also, huntnmuleys, what "town" will be closest to where we will be hunting?


buffalo will be the closest town, if manboys got me going the right direction. think they have a small grocery and everything. belle fourche is somewhat close too, and bigger. pretty much no people where well be at. my kind of place.

if it does open the 22nd, a deer tag may be a possibility. i always get a south dakota one, season runs bucks til the end of the year and does til end of january, and its so close.....there are nice muleys in that area, but this is a relatively short hunt, so if it does open that day, id leave the deer tag up to you. im SURE you will see deer though..


----------



## MnDoeKiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Not only am I interested but you can count me in. I went antelope hunting in south dakota last year and I think I went back to Minnesota with goat fever. Look forward to talking to you shortly. Dannie.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

MnDoeKiller said:


> Not only am I interested but you can count me in. I went antelope hunting in south dakota last year and I think I went back to Minnesota with goat fever. Look forward to talking to you shortly. Dannie.


sorry the groups are full. I think there is a other thread started getting a 3rd groud going.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Well.... i don't know how to put this but i have to back out.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Well.... i don't know how to put this but i have to back out.


serious?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well.... i don't know how to put this but i have to back out.


Dang, man. What happened?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Dang, man. What happened?


i figured i'd just see what it was like to be Campo for a second.... ukey: 

Don't worry brother i ain't never gonna do that again:tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wow*



[email protected] said:


> Well.... i don't know how to put this but i have to back out.


first thing i thought of was, [email protected] he heard about huntnmuleys...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> first thing i thought of was, [email protected] he heard about huntnmuleys...




 

wait... should i be worried


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Joke*



[email protected] said:


> Well.... i don't know how to put this but i have to back out.


Knew it had to be a joke, look at his avatar quote. I like that. I have spent the last 27 years telling my kids that, and at least the youngest one got it.
Don't know this Campo guy, or what happened, but I'm going even if I'm almost dead, so I don't get any of that wrath :wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

bigpappa want me to ask if huntnmuleys PITCHES or CATCHES 
:scared::scared::scared: I am glad I am in group 1 you guys can turn it into BROKEBACK PLAINS after group one is south bound :tongue:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i figured i'd just see what it was like to be Campo for a second.... ukey:
> 
> Don't worry brother i ain't never gonna do that again:tongue:


You're only half-way there, man. Do you look like sasquatch, too?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Knew it had to be a joke, look at his avatar quote. I like that. I have spent the last 27 years telling my kids that, and at least the youngest one got it.
> Don't know this Campo guy, or what happened, but I'm going even if I'm almost dead, so I don't get any of that wrath :wink:


here's the short version. He made a bet with me and Sneaky that he'd kill a 6 point bull and have a hot girlfriend (that he had before the bet and didn't let anyone know til after the bet was placed). well he failed miserably...since he failed he has to eat COYOTE, and if he would have won (fat chance) sneaky and i had to eat YOTE. well go figure he never did. he was the original organizer of the AT hog hunt BigPappa, A3d, and myself went on. he backed out. hence the term "pull a Campo"


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> bigpappa want me to ask if huntnmuleys PITCHES or CATCHES
> :scared::scared::scared: I am glad I am in group 1 you guys can turn it into BROKEBACK PLAINS after group one is south bound :tongue:


WHOA!!!

How in the H E double hocky sticks did I get drug into this CRAP!!??????

I owe you one now RG!:tongue::wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Bigppapa when are you coming to KS for your thunder chicken the birds are going nuts you should have a great hunt lots of gobbling


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Bigppapa when are you coming to KS for your thunder chicken the birds are going nuts you should have a great hunt lots of gobbling


I'll be there first thing Friday Morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

dayum what's up with the turkey hunting?? i think that's gonna be the next AT hunt i work on... i want a merriams something fierce.... DID YOU HEAR THAT huntnmuleys:wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> dayum what's up with the turkey hunting?? i think that's gonna be the next AT hunt i work on... i want a merriams something fierce.... DID YOU HEAR THAT huntnmuleys:wink:


It's that time of year. I'm headed out in the morning, myself.

Merriams are a blast to hunt....especially up in the Colorado mountains while your hiking through knee deep snow.:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah rub it in... i'm already done i gotta get a place with a more liberal bag limit:secret:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Did you guys see my turk video I will be more than happy to film hunts AFTER I shoot my goat. The video is about half way down on the first page 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=669134


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yeah rub it in... i'm already done i gotta get a place with a more liberal bag limit:secret:


You're not in one of the Eastern counties, are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Lavaca....one bird limit


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Lavaca....one bird limit


Well you've got 1 more than me at this point then. I've only taken 1 bird ever and that was in the Fall last year. Hoping a Kansas guy can teach me how to hunt em right.:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> Well you've got 1 more than me at this point then. I've only taken 1 bird ever and that was in the Fall last year. Hoping a Kansas guy can teach me how to hunt em right.:wink:


I like to find where they roost and call them off the roost in the morning it is the easiest way. That way you are not tring to call them away from all his ladies.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I like to find where they roost and call them off the roost in the morning it is the easiest way. That way you are not tring to call them away from all his ladies.


I've got a "new" property to try this year....but the past 3 years I haven't even seen a turkey while hunting in the spring.:sad:

The property I hunt really has nothing to hold them but most of the surrounding ground is agricultural.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

cool video, riverghost!
I was expecting to see uncle Ted any minute!

turkey season doesn't open here until the 15th


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Bird*



BigPappa said:


> Well you've got 1 more than me at this point then. I've only taken 1 bird ever and that was in the Fall last year. Hoping a Kansas guy can teach me how to hunt em right.:wink:


Don't feel bad BigPappa, I finally killed my first turkey this year after three years of chasing them.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Lavaca....one bird limit


Come on up here and hunt some public land with me. I promise you your season will last much longer, and it has little to do with the 4 bird limit.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man o man....seems a few of you guys have the wrong impression of me. wouldnt that be a hell of a trick though....get all these ******** together out in the wild countryside, and start chasin!!!! time to get me a banjo!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


laugh it up manboy, laugh it up:wink:



our turkeys open this saturday. im working but off middle of next week and then its go time!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Come on up here and hunt some public land with me. I promise you your season will last much longer, and it has little to do with the 4 bird limit.


i may take ya up on that offer....i'll have to get an idea of what kind of time off i've got. shoot me a P.M.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i may take ya up on that offer....i'll have to get an idea of what kind of time off i've got. shoot me a P.M.


Indeed sir.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Indeed sir.


you hunt LBJ??? :noidea:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*[email protected]*

What part of south Texas you from? We go to a ranch just north of Laredo for our annual hog hunt. Cost keeps going up, and getting to where I can do an elk or anelope hunt for less money. You always hear of these ranchers and farmers that want hogs killed and will let you hunt for free, but we have yet to find any.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> What part of south Texas you from? We go to a ranch just north of Laredo for our annual hog hunt. Cost keeps going up, and getting to where I can do an elk or anelope hunt for less money. You always hear of these ranchers and farmers that want hogs killed and will let you hunt for free, but we have yet to find any.



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it amazes me, for all the hell these terrible, over populated, destructive, need to be eradicated hogs cause, everyone still wants money for you to come hunt em...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys, I pm'd you with a question


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> What part of south Texas you from? We go to a ranch just north of Laredo for our annual hog hunt. Cost keeps going up, and getting to where I can do an elk or anelope hunt for less money. You always hear of these ranchers and farmers that want hogs killed and will let you hunt for free, but we have yet to find any.


around Victoria which is about 120 miles south west of houston and about 135 miles south east of san antonio, and 100 miles north of Corpus Christi. 

it's because you're from out of state.... just gotta know the "right" people:zip:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> it amazes me, for all the hell these terrible, over populated, destructive, need to be eradicated hogs cause, everyone still wants money for you to come hunt em...


cause cattle prices aren't great, feed prices, fertilizer, and taxes are up. gotta pay for all that land some how.:wink: 

plus you guys are from out of state.... and yankees at that. ya just got the deck stacked against you.


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

I will tell that most some military bases have hoggs that they want done away with. When I lived in Savannah you can hunt Ft. Stewert for $30 and kill all that you wanted. Also I hear its the same at Ft. Benning. When we would go turkey hunt and had a bad day it was normaly very easy to take a hog. Also Sneaky Apasum where are you at in Texas? I have family that live near Longview and Marshall. As far as I know theres not much public land in that area and not that many turkeys. I killed three does on my brother-in-laws land in Marshall but didn't see any turkeys this last October.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Why we need to become friends on this hunt LOL*



[email protected] said:


> cause cattle prices aren't great, feed prices, fertilizer, and taxes are up. gotta pay for all that land some how.:wink:
> 
> plus you guys are from out of state.... and yankees at that. ya just got the deck stacked against you.



[email protected], 2 of my kids are Texans by birth.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> you hunt LBJ??? :noidea:


You can call it that. I walk for miles on LBJ with a gun or bow in my hand without killing anything. I also hunt around Lake Whitney. I think there's more potential there. I've just started hunting there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> You can call it that. I walk for miles on LBJ with a gun or bow in my hand without killing anything. I also hunt around Lake Whitney. I think there's more potential there. I've just started hunting there.


i've heard good about both...good for public land anyway. especially land that gets that much pressure. i think every tom dick and harry from dallas hunts LBJ and Whitney.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I found out that my boss has 6000 arces between SA and Hondo he is retiring next month down there. He told me I could come hunt anytime. They just hit it BIG on natural gas wells that why he is retiring at 50 years old lucky. SOB


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Binoc*

Guys, 

Being from LA I don't have a really good pair of Binocs. It is so thick where I hunt my eyesight is good enough. Can't really see over about 20 yards. I am quessing I will need some optics while hunting goats. Can ya'll make a suggestion on a good pair of Binoc's?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Guys,
> 
> Being from LA I don't have a really good pair of Binocs. It is so thick where I hunt my eyesight is good enough. Can't really see over about 20 yards. I am quessing I will need some optics while hunting goats. Can ya'll make a suggestion on a good pair of Binoc's?


what's your price range????


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*$$$*

I was thinking btw 200-300 but wasn't sure what quality i would get with that. I have read good things about Vortex on here.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't want to sound like a fan boy but I really like Vortex any of them are great. I have a old pair of sidewinders 8*42 and they are really clear and brite even at low light. I have looked thru a pair of Vipers and Razors and WOW!! I need to figure out a way to hide even more $$$ from the old lady:zip: I think I will go with the Vipers just because of the $$$ and the fact it is hard to tell 300 dollars better or not but I am sure there is I have not looked thru them all day.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Nikon Monarch ATB's are good and Vortex Vipers(get ahold of Durocab, he may have a pair of demo 8x42 vipers for a good price)..... that's about the only ones i'd recommend.

and being your from LA i'd go with an 8x42 no bigger.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks Guys, 

I will see if I can get ahold of Duracab. Looks like the vipers may be the way to go.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i've heard good about both...good for public land anyway. especially land that gets that much pressure. i think every tom dick and harry from dallas hunts LBJ and Whitney.


Far as I can tell, Whitney doesn't get near the pressure the grasslands do. Both have areas that aren't disturbed much, but the grasslands aren't even worth going to on the weekends it's so packed. I only go during the week when I can have the place to myself. But there's been some hawgs taken off of both.....that's why I go. I just have to spend some more time out there to find the better spots.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wackem said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> I will see if I can get ahold of Duracab. Looks like the vipers may be the way to go.


also in that range, the pentax dcf is good glass.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> I will see if I can get ahold of Duracab. Looks like the vipers may be the way to go.


I bought a set of 10x42 Vipers from Jayhawk Optics (sponsor here) this spring. They are very crisp and have very little color aberration. Waterproof, fogproof, fairly lightweight, lifetime warranty. I've got a set of Leica's and these are as close to equal quality as you can get. The Leica's are a 7 power and I was always wanting for more power every fall when I headed out west on the prairies shooting p dogs, turks, or chasing goats. If you can swing the $$$, you won't regret it. Spend the money once and be done with it or buy inexpensive and always be wanting.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

You know this thought just occurred to me - I better ask this now or I risk a riot in camp in Sept.
After reading another thread, I was wondering if it's ok for me to bring a Mathews bow on this hunt. None of you guys in group 2 will be offended, will you?
If it helps [email protected], I don't drive a Subaru!
:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hech i wouldnt worry about the mathews......nobody's perfect......


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I could say that I shoot a Mathews to make bowhunting more of a challenge. It'd be too easy if I shot some of those "perfect" bows!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Game warden*

Called the last couple days to get some info from South Dakota. Got on the list for walk in area maps from last year and this year. 2008's will be mailed out in July or August. Talked to the game warden for Harding county. Great guy. Said they have more anelope there than people. Last year they figured 15 to 20 THOUSAND, in harding county alone. Also said for the most part, not worth bringing a 4 wheeler as can't access most areas with one, and none on the walk in areas. Bring deer cart though :wink: Also said blinds on water probably wouldn't work, as they usually get water in August and Sept which throws things off. Like stated before, he said it is prime rut, and decoys are deadly. Said he hunted in pairs last year, and out of 7 bucks they got to come in, the farthest was 15 yards. Did say he would like evryone to take a buck and a doe, but with decoys and the rut, the does will be even harder to shoot. This just keeps sounding better every day :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice work!

I just hope you guys on the 1st hunt don't scare off all the antelope! Leave some for the 2nd group, OK? :wink:

Thanks for the info - very helpful!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Also said blinds on water probably wouldn't work, as they usually get water in August and Sept which throws things off. Like stated before, he said it is prime rut, and decoys are deadly.


Does this mean I shouldn't worry about bringing a blind? I've been hot on the search for a good one, but ???

A decoy, for sure!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> Called the last couple days to get some info from South Dakota. Got on the list for walk in area maps from last year and this year. 2008's will be mailed out in July or August. Talked to the game warden for Harding county. Great guy. Said they have more anelope there than people. Last year they figured 15 to 20 THOUSAND, in harding county alone. Also said for the most part, not worth bringing a 4 wheeler as can't access most areas with one, and none on the walk in areas. Bring deer cart though :wink: Also said blinds on water probably wouldn't work, as they usually get water in August and Sept which throws things off. Like stated before, he said it is prime rut, and decoys are deadly. Said he hunted in pairs last year, and out of 7 bucks they got to come in, the farthest was 15 yards. Did say he would like evryone to take a buck and a doe, but with decoys and the rut, the does will be even harder to shoot. This just keeps sounding better every day :darkbeer:




i agree with everything he said i guess, im not there to see the rain, but im not that far away, and its been a while since we got good rain in august, or for that matter even more than a little in september. but if it rains, for sure the blinds wont be magic.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Me too*



orduckhunter said:


> Does this mean I shouldn't worry about bringing a blind? I've been hot on the search for a good one, but ???
> 
> A decoy, for sure!


After talking, I started questioning if I should bring blind. Then I thought, why not???? It doesn't take up much room, and if it won't work, can always haul it home, but if dry, might be the perfect way to fill a doe tag. And if you ain't got it, you can't use it. :darkbeer:
The double bull brown will be making the trip. And no worries about shooting all ( i mean scaring them off) He said more than enough for everyone :cocktail:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*blind*

i'll be bring my blind,never can tell with weather only a little space.i ask the old lady about meat,her relpy was a kid only. hope there is no offense but their the eaters to me also.sorry but my mathews will be in group 1, 400gr. at 285fps, tall spread between pins 20 & 60.:mg:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> You know this thought just occurred to me - I better ask this now or I risk a riot in camp in Sept.
> After reading another thread, I was wondering if it's ok for me to bring a Mathews bow on this hunt. None of you guys in group 2 will be offended, will you?
> If it helps [email protected], I don't drive a Subaru!
> :wink:


Nah you're shootin a bow so i'm alright with it, even though it's a crappy bow it's still a bow.  and my brother shoots a Mathews and i haven't disowned him, YET!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nah you're shootin a bow so i'm alright with it, even though it's a crappy bow it's still a bow.  and my brother shoots a Mathews and i haven't disowned him, YET!:wink:


thanks Elite!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

no problem brother....i gotta keep my oregon relations tight for that blacktail hunt i've been wanting to do:wink: i may be from Texas but i ain't dumb


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

gotta give you credit for that!
seriously, all this talk is making me get extra excited - and it's only April!

by the way, did you get a new blind? I'm still working on it, but I've got leads.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*iya i hope you guys*



2arrow1 said:


> i'll be bring my blind,never can tell with weather only a little space.i ask the old lady about meat,her relpy was a kid only. hope there is no offense but their the eaters to me also.sorry but my mathews will be in group 1, 400gr. at 285fps, tall spread between pins 20 & 60.:mg:


don't like the goat steaks!:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> gotta give you credit for that!
> seriously, all this talk is making me get extra excited - and it's only April!
> 
> by the way, did you get a new blind? I'm still working on it, but I've got leads.


nope not yet... gonna buy it around July... unless i find a deal too good to be true.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I think huntnmuleys said he'd will be willing to take any extra meat, if someone kills one and doesn't want it.
As for me, I love the stuff!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> nope not yet... gonna buy it around July... unless i find a deal too good to be true.


is july a better time for deals, or just for $?


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

So I was on the SD website. How does this license thing work? Do I fill out that form and send the $195 now or do I need to wait till the app. start date? Sorry this is my first time hunting where I've had to fill something out. I've always been getting them over the counter.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Silviadrifter20 said:


> So I was on the SD website. How does this license thing work? Do I fill out that form and send the $195 now or do I need to wait till the app. start date? Sorry this is my first time hunting where I've had to fill something out. I've always been getting them over the counter.


you need wait until the app. start date.:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

born in klamath falls,haven't seen it sense i was i kid.i was looking at a dutton dek if can find a good price.if not i will check out the fambeau's bart has.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> is july a better time for deals, or just for $?


no reason other than the fact i'm gonna have it direct shipped to huntnmuleys so he can put it out for our hunt.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Bows*



orduckhunter said:


> You know this thought just occurred to me - I better ask this now or I risk a riot in camp in Sept.
> After reading another thread, I was wondering if it's ok for me to bring a Mathews bow on this hunt. None of you guys in group 2 will be offended, will you?
> If it helps [email protected], I don't drive a Subaru!
> :wink:


Speaking of bows. How many bows is everyone bringing? I would hate to drive 20hours and my bow jack up.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> born in klamath falls,haven't seen it sense i was i kid.i was looking at a dutton dek if can find a good price.if not i will check out the fambeau's bart has.


Is that K. Falls, Oregon? (I don't know of any other).

You can check out the Dutton site, and get one for $100 plus shipping ($9.15).
here's the link
http://www.sd-exports.org/mel_dutton_decoys/antelope/antelope.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm probably only bringing one... with some extra parts.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i have a dutton*

decoy. i think it will work pretty well. ask muleys about his goat decoy, that thing will make any of them stop and look! :darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

so what's everyone going to shoot??

Bowtech Guardian 28.5" @71lbs
Easton A/C/C 3-49 w/2" blazers and white wrap, 27.5" w/ 100grain Slick Trick Magnum total weight=386grains


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

oregan it is.have to talk to bart man he said they have flambeau's if it's a commandelope i will get it,will chack out site you gave for back up.no back up bow is going with portable press on spare string & buss pre-shot peep/d-loop installed.if bow craps i'll be a grunt,and buyin a new bow (bt 82)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mmm*



[email protected] said:


> so what's everyone going to shoot??
> 
> Bowtech Guardian 28.5" @71lbs
> Easton A/C/C 3-49 w/2" blazers and white wrap, 27.5" w/ 100grain Slick Trick Magnum total weight=386grains


2 for me. 
1. pse x-6
70# @ 29" carbon tech whitetails [email protected] 320fps
tipped with grim reapers 1.75"
2. a "ZONA" take down recurve being made as we speak!
60# at 28"
nuge 55/75 100gr. stingers 4 blade:darkbeer:

#2, when i am in the dark horse!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Two options*



[email protected] said:


> so what's everyone going to shoot??
> 
> Bowtech Guardian 28.5" @71lbs
> Easton A/C/C 3-49 w/2" blazers and white wrap, 27.5" w/ 100grain Slick Trick Magnum total weight=386grains



06 Diamond Liberty. @71lbs
Easton Axis 400's w/2" quick spins tipped with 125 grain hellrazor's 

or

07 AR 32 @72lbs
PSE X-Weeve w/4" duravanes tipped with 125 grain Montec

Haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

as you may have guessed from my earlier post - I shoot a Mathews
an '07 Dren, 29" 70#
My only back would be my old fingers bow, which I haven't shot since I got the Dren
So, I'll prob just bring some spare parts and do some fixin' if anything goes wrong (if I can)

2arrow1 - that's the only K. Falls I know of, so that's what I was thinking - but I wasn't sure
There's some great goose hunting down that way!
And, does Bartman sell those, or is he just bringing one for you?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

mathews switchback [email protected] 67#
30 "satellite platinums 2980 4"flex-fletch w/100gr. rage 3blade =400 grains
(and pocket full of rocks)


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be shooting my Black Death.:wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> (and pocket full of rocks)


For luck, or to throw at them?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i don't remember alot was young when moved.pop's has stories & pics of waterfowl and mulies he has taken,i drove throught about 10 years ago,didn't have time to scope it out.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

big ones for luck--small ones ta throw (arm ain't what used to be)


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

the store carrys them he said there was 3 in stock.see if more can be ordered sept. a ways of.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> the store carrys them he said there was 3 in stock.see if more can be ordered sept. a ways of.


if you find a good deal on the commandelope, let me know - I like the looks of that better than the Dutton, but want a rigid deke so it will hold up to the wind


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

so what's the approximate hike in mileage we're lookin at?? if we can't use ATV's we're gonna have to hump them out.. unless you can drive a truck to em :noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*a*



[email protected] said:


> so what's the approximate hike in mileage we're lookin at?? if we can't use ATV's we're gonna have to hump them out.. unless you can drive a truck to em :noidea:


game cart is the only way to go, when you are in a walk in area!:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i thought we were hunting BLM land?? i thought you couldn't camp in a walk in area what's wrong with a little work??? i'm stay close to you so you can cape mine out for me...lmao


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

that makes me think - manboy, are you going to be collecting heads and taking orders while we're out there?
bring some pics of your work, so we can see what you do.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Speaking of bows look at this goat killer a Crackerized 82nd. I go pick her up on Sat. My Guardian will be for 3D and backup bow now


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*we will*



[email protected] said:


> i thought we were hunting BLM land?? i thought you couldn't camp in a walk in area what's wrong with a little work??? i'm stay close to you so you can cape mine out for me...lmao


be camping on blm. there is alot of walkin right next to blm. we will be hunting both. the reason i like atv here is if 2 guys want to hunt2 miles that way take the atv, staying on 2trac blm raods, or county roads. if 3 guys want to go 5 miles that way take the truck.

some people have a hard time understanding the miles and miles and miles we have a choice to hunt. alot of land guys. it is going to be a good time! i am telling ya, just meeting this HUNTNMULEYS guy is worth it!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*The best*

Here is mine, and probably bring Ally for a back up. Looks just like her, and only 5 pfs slower. Both are killing machines.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Agreed*



manboy said:


> be camping on blm. there is alot of walkin right next to blm. we will be hunting both. the reason i like atv here is if 2 guys want to hunt2 miles that way take the atv, staying on 2trac blm raods, or county roads. if 3 guys want to go 5 miles that way take the truck.
> 
> some people have a hard time understanding the miles and miles and miles we have a choice to hunt. alot of land guys. it is going to be a good time! i am telling ya, just meeting this HUNTNMULEYS guy is worth it!


Just not worth the extra gas to pull ours from Kansas. Also, if needed, I got the ranch managers number to call if we want to try and hunt the Antelope experiment area. It is supposed to be good, and about 4 square miles. We have at least one cart, and hopefully can borrow a couple more from other friends local. Someone just needs to make sure they got lots of Miller geniune draft, as I don't work as a draft horse for free :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*good idea*



orduckhunter said:


> that makes me think - manboy, are you going to be collecting heads and taking orders while we're out there?
> bring some pics of your work, so we can see what you do.


What does a good shoulder mount run?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

have a light weight cart,am glad to hear that cold ones will be in camp.:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*sorry guys*



orduckhunter said:


> that makes me think - manboy, are you going to be collecting heads and taking orders while we're out there?
> bring some pics of your work, so we can see what you do.


i am not licensed in south dakota for taxidermy. i will bring some pics. but if you want your head done we will have to drive about 50 miles to wyoming line.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am not licensed in south dakota for taxidermy. i will bring some pics. but if you want your head done we will have to drive about 50 miles to wyoming line.:wink:


well, we'll just have to do business on the wyo side of the border (I'm sure the taxidermy police will be out in force, checking to see if you're talking business in SD!)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

hey sneak...

from Granbury it's 1,222 miles approximately 19hrs and 30minutes to Buffalo.

i was also hoping you wouldn't mind if we stopped at Mt. Rushmore on the way up it's only like 20miles out of the way.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dang, been gone all night, missed all the discussion. 

for bows ill have my x-force and bighorn recurves both. will probably bring my longbows too, but honestly, ill probably do most of my hunting with my bighorn. just love that bow. im having bill of zona bows build me a takedown recurve too, but i already warned him hes gonna have to make a hell of a bow to make me choose it over the bighorn. hell the bighorn has even been shot. literally by my compound right in the base of the limb, and still shoots like new. 

the commandalope does look good, but ill wager that more have fallen to the dutton than all others combined. thats what ill be using. hey manboy, maybe ill bring my homemade decoy for a biggest miss prize for the group, eh?


for those who have never been to this area, i would personally recommend seeing devils tower, mt rushmore, and even possibly the badlands if ya can squeeze it in. all are close and way cool.

also, i saw someone mentioned it earlier that ya, deer season will be open later in this hunt. we will see muleys, so that is a possiblilty, but with the antelope in peak rut i think well get ahigher kill percentage of goats....could be wrong though.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> for those who have never been to this area, i would personally recommend seeing devils tower, mt rushmore, and even possibly the badlands if ya can squeeze it in. all are close and way cool.


How close are these landmarks? I don't know how much extra time I'll have, but I'd like to see stuff. Of course, if I just tag out the first day...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dont know which direction you will come from, but good odds devils tower will be basically on your way. mt rushmore i think 2.5 hrs or so, but not the way your going, and the badlands would be maybe just a bit further, but the opposite direction from you. would be easier to hit em all if you were just coming from the opposite direction.....so move east already!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, I'll just have to see Devil's Tower, then. (if I can)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i would, if i were coming though. maybe if a couple guys fill early they could ride together to mt rushmore.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I just checked it out on a map, and I think I can find that!

I was looking into moving east, all the way to Idaho. But, that is no longer in the works. One of these days something else might work out. By the way, do any of you guys have a job you could offer me? I could move to Wyoming for a $100K a year, with full benefits and a great retirement plan. Hey, just forget the job, I'd be able to go for just the great retirement plan. Any offers?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

place i work is hiring off and on all the time. i have two 3 day weekends and a 7 day off every month! ya do shift work, days and nights. $100k?? well, overtime is voluntary, and if you want to work enough you can make that much. i have friends who do 
i like to play a bit more than that, so i dont work that much ot....but the pay aint bad.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I was just joking - kind of -- what do you do and where do you work? what kind of job do they hire for?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

work at an open pit coalmine, running equipment. most start as operators of really, really, really big dump trucks that go from point a to point b and back over and over through out the day...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I think I've seen that on The Discovery Channel - something like "Big Machines" or ?

I'll have to pick your brain on the job opportunities in Sept.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

yep, on discovery channel often. mega movers or something like that..... our haul truck loads average right at 250 tons per load......rather large.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i gotta say, im very happy to see the interest in this hunt. i think this is gonna be one of those slammin good times. maybe the funnest trip i go on this year.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

same here - though this will be my only real "trip" this year
next spring I'll be doing a week in NE Oregon for bear (I failed to draw this year, next year is almost guaranteed)
and fall of 09 my brother and I will be in Washington for a combo roosevelt elk/blacktail deer muzzleloader hunt
this year, one of my sons and I will hunt turkeys together, and then deer during the archery season here - my other two sons haven't yet put in the time to hunt with a bow, but I'll try to get out with them and help them find a buck to shoot (if they can find the time)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ive already done texas. have turkey and maybe bear here this spring.....hogs in oklahoma in june, antelope here in august, sept deer here, elk depending on draw or maybe back to prince of wales alaska for bears, of course our trip, october probaby south dakota deer, and november ohio......


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

oh, and I'll be out hunting bears this spring (closer to home) if the snow ever lets me in
you really have lots of trips planned
good luck on them all


----------



## deerstalker1978 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Hunting goats in South dakota*

I have hunted the elusive goat for many years in northwest sd. I have about 10,000 acres around buffalo,newell area i hunt. Thousands of goats out there should have no problem getting them filled fast, just hunt the water holes or spot and stalk with a decoy. Good luck


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

right on.

im betting some dang nice goats hit the ground before were through up there.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fire*

Just keep fanning the fire there guys  September is soooooooooo far away LOL. Like others have said, am really looking ofrward to this. Sounds like the perfect first goat hunt :darkbeer: for all, and is it September yet?????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> ive already done texas. have turkey and maybe bear here this spring.....hogs in oklahoma in june, antelope here in august, sept deer here, elk depending on draw or *maybe back to prince of wales alaska for bears,* of course our trip, october probaby south dakota deer, and november ohio......


what's up with that?? you already have a couple guys that go on this hunt with you?? i've wanted to go but most of the guys i know are too scared to go to alaska. Brown bears you'd think they thought they were the boogie man. i'm not saying i don't have a healthy "respect" for em but it wouldn't keep me from traveling north. i want to hunt sitka blacktail up there but once again i'm dealin with a bunch of chickens.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Elite- maybe you can talk them into hunting Prince of Wales - plenty of blacktails, and no brown bears - but lots of blackies.
I, too, am hoping to hunt Alaska some time.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> what's up with that?? you already have a couple guys that go on this hunt with you?? i've wanted to go but most of the guys i know are too scared to go to alaska. Brown bears you'd think they thought they were the boogie man. i'm not saying i don't have a healthy "respect" for em but it wouldn't keep me from traveling north. i want to hunt sitka blacktail up there but once again i'm dealin with a bunch of chickens.


ya, if we dont draw our elk tag (putting in party app) were gonna go. i take it youve never been to prince of wales before? you gotta go!!!!! it is one of the funnest adventures out there, and wont break the bank either. if we have room ill try to get ya in.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> Just keep fanning the fire there guys  September is soooooooooo far away LOL. Like others have said, am really looking ofrward to this. Sounds like the perfect first goat hunt :darkbeer: for all, and is it September yet?????


dont seem far away to me at all.......turkey time now, soon summer and shooting, fishing, scouting, chasing women, all of it, then its go time ...be here before ya know it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

you have a season there for chasing women?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*ya he does about*



orduckhunter said:


> you have a season there for chasing women?


as good at that as killing turkeys with his bow!:set1_rolf2: i think he is 0-100 or so!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> ya, if we dont draw our elk tag (putting in party app) were gonna go. i take it youve never been to prince of wales before? you gotta go!!!!! it is one of the funnest adventures out there, and wont break the bank either. if we have room ill try to get ya in.


i've never been to Alaska, supposed to do a caribou hunt next year but i don't see it happening as one of the members of the group has a new found distaste for all things AT:noidea: or at least that's what i got from his PM's.

well, i've dreamed of sitka blacktail for 6 years now and no takers. brown bears this, brown bears that. i've never let anything like that stop me before. it's one thing to have a healthy respect and awareness of such danger but to let it ruin a possibility to hunt such awesome country, not in my life time. i'd love to do black bear too. i want to get black bear, sitka blacktail, columbia blacktail, and caribou knocked out here pretty quick. i'm not sure if i'd want to do moose on my own. you'd need some one with pack animals to get one of those things out of the bush. 

keep me posted on the prince of whales hunt... if ya got room i'd definitely be game. you guys bait or try and spot and stalk the beaches??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> as good at that as killing turkeys with his bow!:set1_rolf2: i think he is 0-100 or so!:icon_1_lol:


you guys not married??? no wonder you can hunt so much without having much hassle:zip: i had to barter with my wife to be able to hunt cape buffalo. a used truck (she didn't state how "used":wink and i could go and try for cape buffalo. seems like a decent trade off :noidea:


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

This goat came from the area you guys are looking at


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Sucker has got some mass. Nice speed goat


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Tim Hoeck said:


> This goat came from the area you guys are looking at


damn nice goat.... good job.


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

These also came from there


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Tim Hoeck said:


> This goat came from the area you guys are looking at





Tim Hoeck said:


> These also came from there


Nice pronghorns! What are the numbers on those guys?



[email protected] said:


> you guys not married??? no wonder you can hunt so much without having much hassle:zip:


I'm married! So, no "chasing women" for me. I was just asking huntnmuleys about his comment.
Also, Elite, I have dreams of Sitka Blacktail, Alaskan Black Bear, and Moose, too. We'll have to talk this Sept. about what's possible in the future.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

no elite, im not married, which is probably the only reason i get to do half of what i do. im not home much...... 
think manyboy's wife thinks im the devil.....think he decides hes going hunting somewhere, and when he breaks it to her it comes out it was my idea, and my fault.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

you're a good friend for him to have - so he can blame it all on you

reminds me of a saying I saw:

A good friend will come and bail you out of jail

...but, a true friend will be sitting next to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> no elite, im not married, which is probably the only reason i get to do half of what i do. im not home much......
> think manyboy's wife thinks im the devil.....think he decides hes going hunting somewhere, and when he breaks it to her it comes out it was my idea, and my fault.....


man i need a buddy like you:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Also, Elite, I have dreams of Sitka Blacktail, Alaskan Black Bear, and Moose, too. We'll have to talk this Sept. about what's possible in the future.


definitely.... anything Alaska i'm up for. fishing too


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*smack down time*

my turk permit starts tomorrow,and all this goat talk is killin me.first long beard at 30 or closer is going to get hurt.cold front that hit west moved in 2 hrs. ago. temp. dropped 20 deg. wind 30 mph gust 45mph.i love a good challenge. i've been trying to get huntin buddies on a black bear or carabou trip.no takers though (wife/kids/don't fly/exc.):embara::zip:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*need info*



2arrow1 said:


> my turk permit starts tomorrow,and all this goat talk is killin me.first long beard at 30 or closer is going to get hurt.cold front that hit west moved in 2 hrs. ago. temp. dropped 20 deg. wind 30 mph gust 45mph.i love a good challenge. i've been trying to get huntin buddies on a black bear or carabou trip.no takers though (wife/kids/don't fly/exc.):embara::zip:


I was thinking bear and caribou sometime myself. Let's discuss on this trip and maybe gather some info for 2009? This could turn into the first trip of many with new friends and hunting pardners :darkbeer: Our hog hunt is getting so expensive, I'm thinking a spring bear hunt could be had for the same or less money.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> I was thinking bear and caribou sometime myself. Let's discuss on this trip and maybe gather some info for 2009? This could turn into the first trip of many with new friends and hunting pardners :darkbeer: Our hog hunt is getting so expensive, I'm thinking a spring bear hunt could be had for the same or less money.


Idaho is pretty friggin cheap for spring bear. There's a guy i want to talk to about it. He seems to really know his poop if ya know what i mean. I was hopin he was gonna jump on this pronghorn hunt but :embara:. if ya don't live in texas, louisianna, or florida hogs can be very expensive. oh yeah or california. i know some of the other south east states have em but it's still pretty expensive unless your family own land. i know hunt clubs aren't that cheap over there, at least what i've seen.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bear*

I met a guy at a shoot last month that was going to Idaho for a spring bear hunt. If I run into him agian this summer, I gather some info.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> I met a guy at a shoot last month that was going to Idaho for a spring bear hunt. If I run into him agian this summer, I gather some info.


one of the guys on our AT hog hunt goes to Idaho almost every year for Bear... he seemed to like it. I've been wanting to go bear hunting for a while. it seems like the cheapest hunt going most places. the biggest cost is just getting there.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*price*

That's sure the truth, and if gas gets worse, I'll be hunting pigeons at work.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> one of the guys on our AT hog hunt goes to Idaho almost every year for Bear... he seemed to like it. I've been wanting to go bear hunting for a while. it seems like the cheapest hunt going most places. the biggest cost is just getting there.


prince of wales is cheap too.......we waited til too close to our trip to buy our plane tickets, but still did it all for under $1400, sharing the rental car and cabin....and threw in ahalf day charter for halibut too (a full day was only like $30 more)


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*bears*

put in on michigan draw takes 3 to 4 yrs. by points.have been in contact with minnesota dnr.tags can be had over counter $205,the bears average 300# lots of public land,cleggy is a minna man will tap him for info..family in the u-p of michigan so baiting could be handle there.now if gas would stay under control $3.27 up to $3.49 today.
had 2 beards fly down puff & drag for 5 min,and then the hens show 11 of them.b-moble and one hen can't compete with that.went home singing soprano.50 yrds should have had remy along.have one nocked in mornin again.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

least ya had some action..im on my way to work, wont get to chas birds til tuesday,....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> prince of wales is cheap too.......we waited til too close to our trip to buy our plane tickets, but still did it all for under $1400, sharing the rental car and cabin....and threw in ahalf day charter for halibut too (a full day was only like $30 more)


man... if one of your guys can't make it or ya got room, i'd be all over that. 

PM sent.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I just got home after a very busy day, and came to check out this thread, and there was not much activity here today.
I never stop thinking about this hunt, so I'd hate to see this thread die out!
I guess we're all busy about our lives, and trying to get it all together for everything going on - from turkeys (which begins this week here), to spring bear (which also begins for me this week), to fall bear (opening Aug 1), to deer and elk (opening late August), to all the other hunts!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*busy day*

Shot 3D this morning with Riverghost, we talked about the trip, what we need, and what we had to take. Then it was shopping time. Got the decoys, the calls, got brush camo, South Dakota Atlas and Gazetteer, food plot seed for deer here, oh, and such a good deal, finially bought a ruger 10/22 rifle ( Always wanted one). Then I talked to 2Arrow1 for about 45 minutes discussing the trip, and things we had and needed. Whew, just now had time to check thread. You are right though, can't left the excitement die down, so here's to the top :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey steve - I love my 10/22! I only have one right now, but I did have several. I gave a couple to two of my sons, and I sold a couple. Those are great fun, especially with a high cap mag!
I've got some friends who used to live in SD, and I told them about this trip. They said we will have some great fun! I believe it.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*turkey huntn*

went out looking for birds today. well i guess you can call it that. my boy got a new 4-wheeler sat. he's 8, so there was more riding time than anything, but thats o.k. 
we would set the blind up, get the decoys out, call a few times. wait about 10 min call again. wait about 20 min. dad we should try another spot. after 2 trys. i said lets go eat lunch. did then went back out, for rides. then about 5:30 we put the blind up again, decoys. this time we were by a few good trees, close to a roosting area. right about sunset, i get a gobble, then a few more. then went quite again. so about 15 min later, decided time to go. broke blind down and decoys, then we here them fly up. right by use. we seen them in the sunset. heard 1 gobble on our way out. 
fun day for us, my boy was pretty happy. he told mom, i saw a fox, some antelope..lots of them...oh 100 or so, about 200 muleys, 2 rabbits, and some turkeys. fun day, pics. in the morning.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Looking forward to your pics manboy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

man i was super busy yesterday. hope everyone is doing well.. may be trading off my guardian for another allegiance. something a little lighter and will fit in my bow holder on my X1A1 pack.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

busy here too...working nights! 

be turkey hunting for most of the middle of the week though, cant wait


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

10 more days til my home turkey season starts.....I can't wait!:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

BP So you think it was windy here in Kansas wait till you hit the SD plains. I bet it will be about the same 20-40mph is the normal day


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*sunday turkey hunt*

well guys here are some pics from my sunday hunt. that was pretty fun.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*more pics*

guys i really like the looks of this blind in the ceders!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good looking dark horse


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> BP So you think it was windy here in Kansas wait till you hit the SD plains. I bet it will be about the same 20-40mph is the normal day


Sunday morning was nice but man alive was it windy Fri and Sat!

Nice pics Manboy!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*birds*

congrats BP on kansas,i was here for our start of 2nd season.lovely windy rainy and 25deg drop in temp.hunted sat & sun only got one bird to talk,it was a one liner.no gobble to roost or on fly down it was tough.said sumthing to boss about wed.(gone to warm up)got the pissie look.we are about to get slammed with dead lines,have a 5th season still.quess i'll be stickin foam tell then.have ta paint a deer to a goat getta mental image,two less days to go.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> congrats BP on kansas,i was here for our start of 2nd season.lovely windy rainy and 25deg drop in temp.hunted sat & sun only got one bird to talk,it was a one liner.no gobble to roost or on fly down it was tough.said sumthing to boss about wed.(gone to warm up)got the pissie look.we are about to get slammed with dead lines,have a 5th season still.quess i'll be stickin foam tell then.have ta paint a deer to a goat getta mental image,two less days to go.


Where exactly you at???? I've got a 4th season tag for Marion county and my cousin has a 5th season tag there....I think we'll try and call for each other.

You ever shoot the 3d at Brownstown...Buckstop archery???? We go there at least once or twice a month.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Wind*



Riverghost said:


> BP So you think it was windy here in Kansas wait till you hit the SD plains. I bet it will be about the same 20-40mph is the normal day



I will have to get a couple of big shop fans to try and practice with that cross wind. We don't get a lot of wind here, just a lot of humidity. Maybe my bow will be faster without all that humidity and a good 40mph tail wind. Ha ha


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

BP i"m in williamson,i hunt a lot of the shawnee forest.ended up in my own county, lots of birds.I finally got the crappy weather on my season,odds caught me this year.i've seen all the wind i need tell SD.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> BP i"m in williamson,i hunt a lot of the shawnee forest.ended up in my own county, lots of birds.I finally got the crappy weather on my season,odds caught me this year.i've seen all the wind i need tell SD.



Are you FRIKKIN kidding me??? I live and work in Mount Olive! SMALL WORLD!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Page 4 ????????????*

Can't let that happen :wink:
Anyone with a list of what they are taking, please send me a copy. I know the 4 of us that are riding together are making one to save on duplicates. Aleady have learned of 2 great ideas that I never heard of or thought of before. See, archerytalk is always teaching something. Once we get the list done, I will have it on word, or an excel spreadsheet if anybody else would like a copy of it. Got the decoys and brush camo this weekend, so things are already coming together :darkbeer:
But, we need to do better at keeping this on page one


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Pretty sure I'll be driving the escort so I won't be bringing much. If anything is absolutely needed let me know.....otherwise I might even be sleeping in the car or the blind.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Page 4 ????????????
> Can't let that happen :wink:
> 
> But, we need to do better at keeping this on page one


Agreed! Let's keep this front and center!

I know you're working on getting it all together for group 1, but that sounds like a good way to go.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

id say 09, since it is a draw and i think you have to put in for em soon if its not already too late, but in 09 im down


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

tcooll77 said:


> id say 09, since it is a draw and i think you have to put in for em soon if its not already too late, but in 09 im down


No, it's an over the counter (sort of) tag. Once they announce the tags are available, you get online and buy them ($195). No drawing for archery. Gun tags yes. Iv'e been laying low on this thread too as I've been preparing for my SD hunt Friday for turkeys on the prairie zone. Then Minnesota season the following week. Wind is howling here today too. Good practice to see how your arrows behave with a cross wind. Bartman, I'll send you a pm later on what I plan on bringing along. Have we got a better idea of where we will be calling camp? BLM land is open for anything but not sure about state lands. Be nice to start looking on Google Earth or other maps to narrow it down a bit.

cleggy


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

yeah, when I get more detailed info on where we'll be, I can look over some maps and stuff, too!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i think it'll be in a PM sometime in the near future. so just kinda hang tight for a little bit on locations.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good enough!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*camo*

any ideas on camo patterns RT advant. max 1/ mossy oak brush / seclusion open country..all mine is tree camo. was going to get t-shirts and pants.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

The brush or Nat gear would blend very well. Lots of sagebrush out there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Any of the open prairie patterns should work. brush, natural gear, prairie ghost etc...


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*New Camo*

Looks like I will be putting new camo on the list. I mostly have mossy oak break up


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

military desert camo works too.....sometimes the army surplus stores have some cheap!

when ya all get your list of what your bringing done, let me know if there is anything ya need and just dont have room for, i can either make a couple trips, or pull my trailer.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Looks like I will be putting new camo on the list. I mostly have mossy oak break up


MOBU is darker than I like for most situations, and definitely for open sage country!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well I don't know who took group 2 pic but they emailed it to me. Can you guys put some names with the faces? Which one is EL??:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't know what's scarier - the look of those guys, or the look of what they're wearing!ukey:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

how many cooler are they bringing,i not wearing them camo patterns.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> military desert camo works too.....sometimes the army surplus stores have some cheap!
> 
> when ya all get your list of what your bringing done, let me know if there is anything ya need and just dont have room for, i can either make a couple trips, or pull my trailer.


I can bring an "on demand" water heater, with a shower attachment (and I should have a shower tent by then,too), so we can have instant hot water - and take showers. both are nice to have.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*goats*

just looked at SD goat pages found out that 2007 533 NR tag sold 270 harv./235 bucks thats a little over 50 perc. not bad.no mechanical broadheads over 1 7/8 open dia. could not find imfo. on transportation(bow casing)..tons of info. on walk-in areas and a few phone #'s.:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Riverghost said:


> Well I don't know who took group 2 pic but they emailed it to me. Can you guys put some names with the faces? Which one is EL??:tongue:


Hilarious.........funny guy huh. lain:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hilarious.........funny guy huh. lain:


Is the payback for that one gonna happen at speedgoat camp???:tongue::wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> Is the payback for that one gonna happen at speedgoat camp???:tongue::wink:


he better be glad this aint sheep camp


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

You forgot I am a ******* from Kansas I like sheep


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> You forgot I am a ******* from Kansas I like sheep


I just had to go back to our earlier posts, to see for sure which group you're in! Whew! I feel safer now!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I just had to go back to our earlier posts, to see for sure which group you're in! Whew! I feel safer now!


Which group is he in??? I forgot myself!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost is in group 1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah he's in the "special" group......they're all gonna ride in a little yellow "truck" lmao.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh boy....u guys better watch out mentioning sheep. manboy might go balistic! 



and just remember, he often boasts his second job pays him to mount dead animals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> oh boy....u guys better watch out mentioning sheep. manboy might go balistic!
> 
> 
> 
> and just remember, he often boasts his second job pays him to mount dead animals!!!!!!!!!




Man September can't get here soon enough!:darkbeer:

I went and shot a 3d course today and man am I ancy....Next Thursday my home turkey season kicks in for a week. Then hogs in June is the next hunt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> Man September can't get here soon enough!:darkbeer:
> 
> I went and shot a 3d course today and man am I ancy....Next Thursday my home turkey season kicks in for a week. Then hogs in June is the next hunt.



sure it can i got more crap to buy... 

blind, camo, a few other odds and ends.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> sure it can i got more crap to buy...
> 
> blind, camo, a few other odds and ends.....


I bought a new blind...got the Escape DX. Seems like a good blind for the money. I think I'm gonna be the wimp of the bunch and focus on blind hunting the waterholes.

If the Cape hunts gonna happen I'm gonna have to skimp on some of the new stuff the next couple years.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

if its dry that waterhole idea will prolly be a good one. if it has rained much.....

i really think if its dry in the least bit, and i can get out there and set at least 3 or 4 blinds a week early, it will up our odds a ton. but overall, i REALLY, REALLY want to see a few of you get to handle a big ole buck charging a decoy!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> if its dry that waterhole idea will prolly be a good one. if it has rained much.....
> 
> i really think if its dry in the least bit, and i can get out there and set at least 3 or 4 blinds a week early, it will up our odds a ton. but overall, i REALLY, REALLY want to see a few of you get to handle a big ole buck charging a decoy!!!!


Well I'm completely ignorant on that area....what is typical that time of year?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> Well I'm completely ignorant on that area....what is typical that time of year?


ya mean typical as in rain? weve been a drought, seems like forever, and if its like that the waterholes will be good i would imagine.

typical as in decoying? the week were up there is pretty much peak rut, most every year. im sure the decoy will work, and it is a blast...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm still "shopping" for a blind - and a decoy! I'll give either one - or both - a try. I can't wait!
And, when the time comes, I plan on sending the blind to you, huntnmuleys, so you can get it out there ahead of time. I just hope someone else doesn't come along and hunt it first - or worst, steal it!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

actually, that was one thing id thought of, if i set some blinds for the guys in the second group, what if a first grouper wants to use a blind once. still looking into that, i wont konw how many blinds im gonna set til i get up there this summer and do some scouting.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll be staying in touch with you as the time gets near.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I've located a blind - now I'm just looking for a deke.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

what you decide on???


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Decoy's*

Do we all need decoy's or are we going to hunt in pairs?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

if decoying, pairs would work a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*decoys*



[email protected] said:


> if decoying, pairs would work a heck of a lot better.


sounds like a plan


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill have 2 decoys of my own for everyone to use.. if a couple guys bring theres well be good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm gonna get one of the Duttons..


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> what you decide on???


Got a Matrix



huntnmuleys said:


> ill have 2 decoys of my own for everyone to use.. if a couple guys bring theres well be good to go.


That way, if I don't get one, I'll have more $ for gas!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> if decoying, pairs would work a heck of a lot better.


Yeah - that sounds like such a blast!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pairs*

That was what the game warden said too. Might be windy enough, it may take one person just to hold and hang on to the decoy. On group one, we have 3 decoys out of our 4 guys riding from Kansas right now.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> That was what the game warden said too. Might be windy enough, it may take one person just to hold and hang on to the decoy. On group one, we have 3 decoys out of our 4 guys riding from Kansas right now.


then u guys will be covered, ill be there for most all of both groups....i will get there either real late the 18th or early the 19th, and have to leave the 26th mid day at the latest...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well, then I just plan on taggin' out before the 26th! (that IS the way it works, isn't it - make a plan, and stick to the plan!)


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Goat Hunt*

From the half a dozen trips I've made out there; to decoy effectively, it works best with two guys. The last goat I shot, I was alone but it makes it tough. With two guys, the shooter stays 5-6 feet behind the holder who plants the stake into the ground and peeks thru the hole in the deke to give you ranges and lets you know how fast he's coming in. You don't want to be peeking over the top of the deke till the last second. Holder can also make adjustments with the deke as needed. And as hard as the ground is out there on the prairie, sometimes the stake won't drive in very far and the holder just keeps the deke upright. (Sharpen your stakes up) I'd suggest that after you guys get your dekes; practice kneeling down behind them, draw your bow, and come up over the top and shoot at your target butts or what have you. And do it when the winds blowing 30-45 MPH !!!! :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Food*

Any ideas on what we will be eating? 2Arrow said he has access to some really good homemade bacon, so he is bringing it, and we got our wild hog back yesterday, so thought I might have to bring some of the best hot links made along. They're warm enough, even the texans will think they are hot :wink:. I like anything in a tortilla shell, so the wok skillet on the turkey frier sounds good. Fajitias, egg and bacon burritos, stir fry. Not sure, but the food may be as good as the hunting. Anyone interested, might have to bring some breakfast sausage, and some itilian sausage from the pig trip. Pretty good suff man.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds like plenty of good eatin' - I'm sure most of us won't go hungry, no matter which group we're in.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I love to cook also! I can fix alot of good stuff in my old John Deer disk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

well we're gonna probably keep it simple.

breakfast- cold cereal, hot cereal, and/or breakfast bars 

lunch-sandwiches and chips 

dinner- still to be determined


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*to be determined means?*

Antelope steaks if and when someone shoots one :darkbeer:

Definition of a vegeterian is " Poor hunter "


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

One thing about me, I don't ever worry about what I'll eat on a hunting trip. It doesn't have to be fancy, and there always seems to be plenty to keep my energy up and fuel my body.
The simpler the better!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> One thing about me, I don't ever worry about what I'll eat on a hunting trip. It doesn't have to be fancy, and there always seems to be plenty to keep my energy up and fuel my body.
> The simpler the better!


you can say that again... who the heck wants to be cookin forever when there's B.S.'n to be done :noidea:

plus if you put in a lot of miles you aint gonna feel like cookin a 4 course meal or something..


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> They're warm enough, even the texans will think they are hot :wink:.


Haha! We'll see. 

I've got some jerky I'll bring for ya.:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Now you are talking*



Sneaky Apasum said:


> Haha! We'll see.
> 
> I've got some jerky I'll bring for ya.:wink:



Now that sounds good :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

One of my sons was over in eastern Oregon for a few days last week. When he got back, he told me he saw a pronghorn buck. Just the thought makes me more anxious for this hunt! (He also saw a herd of elk, and lots of deer - one buck already had some pretty good growth up there.)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

heck, ive been seeing good bucks for a month or better now. looks like it might just be a good year for antelope......


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Riverghost said:


> I love to cook also! I can fix alot of good stuff in my old John Deer disk


Well, I love to eat. Folk like you and me ought to get along real well.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> heck, ive been seeing good bucks for a month or better now. looks like it might just be a good year for antelope......


Oh no....it's a bad year for antelope. They don't know what they're in for.:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*eat's*

I'm gonna have to slim down a little for this trip.all the food talk i gained 5# just reading.one good thing about hunting hard is works up a hunger.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well we sure as hell will hunt em hard!!!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> well we sure as hell will hunt em hard!!!


Dang right.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> heck, ive been seeing good bucks for a month or better now. looks like it might just be a good year for antelope......


Don't doubt that at all. But, since I don't live in pronghorn country, it's a thrill to hear about them being sighted.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> well we sure as hell will hunt em hard!!!





Sneaky Apasum said:


> Dang right.


we should get a long just fine.....:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Antelope*

I have to admit I have killed an antelope before. I was on a trip to Livingston, MT. Now this ride is about three days long coming from Louisiana, so as I tell this story keep in mind that I was sleepy most of this trip. I was coming through Wyoming not sure exactly where. It was about 2am when all of a sudden a group of antelope that were standing on the side of the road decided to try and beat my suburban. Well one of them did not make it. A perfect head to bumper collision. By the way that same morning i stopped for breakfast and ordered some grits. The waitress kindly told me I was too far north for that type of thing.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> I have to admit I have killed an antelope before. I was on a trip to Livingston, MT. Now this ride is about three days long coming from Louisiana, so as I tell this story keep in mind that I was sleepy most of this trip. I was coming through Wyoming not sure exactly where. It was about 2am when all of a sudden a group of antelope that were standing on the side of the road decided to try and beat my suburban. Well one of them did not make it. A perfect head to bumper collision. By the way that same morning i stopped for breakfast and ordered some grits. The waitress kindly told me I was too far north for that type of thing.


Did you have a "suburban tag" for that 'lope, or was it poaching?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Poacher*

I had tags but they were issued in Louisiana. You got me. Guilty of the infamous "suburban whack" without proper tags.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Last time I was in Wyoming, I saw a few that got whacked trying to cross the road ahead of traffic. 
For a "smart" animal, they sure act dumb when crossing roads!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wackem said:


> I have to admit I have killed an antelope before. I was on a trip to Livingston, MT. Now this ride is about three days long coming from Louisiana, so as I tell this story keep in mind that I was sleepy most of this trip. I was coming through Wyoming not sure exactly where. It was about 2am when all of a sudden a group of antelope that were standing on the side of the road decided to try and beat my suburban. Well one of them did not make it. A perfect head to bumper collision. By the way that same morning i stopped for breakfast and ordered some grits. The waitress kindly told me I was too far north for that type of thing.


grits???? thats funny.

i had a swap hunter from pensacola once who asked for sweet potato's at a restaurant here (if i remember right i took em too chilis), and also was upset when the iced tea he got wasnt sweet. i sometimes forget how it is for guys from different areas. sweet tea....YUK!!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> Last time I was in Wyoming, I saw a few that got whacked trying to cross the road ahead of traffic.
> For a "smart" animal, they sure act dumb when crossing roads!


i think a lot of the big game species are like that. for all that land they want to play in the bar ditch!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> i think a lot of the big game species are like that. for all that land they want to play in the bar ditch!


maybe they get a thrill at seeing who can cut it the closest (sort of their form of "chicken")


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya, like that commercial with the squirrel....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I remember one forked-horn blacktail, that ran along side my truck (like we were racing), then sped up and darted across right in front of me. I didn't really slow down as he was running with me, but I just about tagged him when he made that cut!
I don't know why that side of the road was so much better to him than the side he started on - but he wanted to get there in a hurry!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*I hear ya*



huntnmuleys said:


> grits???? thats funny.
> 
> i had a swap hunter from pensacola once who asked for sweet potato's at a restaurant here (if i remember right i took em too chilis), and also was upset when the iced tea he got wasnt sweet. i sometimes forget how it is for guys from different areas. sweet tea....YUK!!!


I was born in Kansas, have worked from Maine to California, and lived in Kansas, Texas and North Carolina. Know exactly what you mean about different cultures within areas. While in NC, had to be careful, cause EVERY glass of tea was sweetened, and they put coleslaw on EVERYTHING. And BBQ, god was it bad. They use a vinegar base and ruin everything. They even make BBQ coleslaw LOL. Anyway, when we went to Lubbock for our househunting trip, we got off plane, rented car, and drove straight to County Line BBQ. Man, after 2 years, it was like being in heaven. In Maine, they think they are the only US citizens, and that the country stops just south of Bangor. And there, it got dark so early, everyone goes home and takes a nap after work, then goes out to party till after midnight. Call it a power nap. A lot of interesting things I have seen, and wouldn't trade any of it. Hope this hunt falls into that unforgetable catagory too :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im sure it will bartman. lots of differnet characters gonna show it sounds like.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> lots of differnet _characters _gonna show it sounds like.


From what I've read on this thread (and a few others), I think you've chosen the right word to describe us!

That should make it all the more fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

who the heck you callin a character??? lain:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> who the heck you callin a character??? lain:


I was hoping that he was talking about me. That would be a step up.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im with u sneaky, character would prolly be the biggest compliment ive ever received!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I was hoping that he was talking about me. That would be a step up.


probably so... i'm known by more "colorful" words than that...:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> probably so... i'm known by more "*colorful*" words than that...:zip:


[email protected] - I sure hope "pink" isn't one of them!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Lol*



orduckhunter said:


> [email protected] - I sure hope "pink" isn't one of them!


Now that's funny right there :icon_1_lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> [email protected] - I sure hope "pink" isn't one of them!


Well... you are what ya eat lain:


but on a more serious note... no that's why the colorful was in quotations.. i was talkin more along the lines of ******* or peckerhead


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well... you are what ya eat lain:
> 
> 
> but on a more serious note... no that's why the colorful was in quotations.. i was talkin more along the lines of ******* or peckerhead


HAHA! You and I need to go hunting!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, I guess that makes me feel better!

I do believe we're going to have a fun camp - and some serious hunting!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> OK, I guess that makes me feel better!
> 
> I do believe we're going to have a fun camp - and some serious hunting!


just like an Oregonian.... always guessing. 

I'm sure we should be able to keep ourselves amused...


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*dogs*

Anyone know if there are any prairie dog towns close by where we will be. Robert wants to tag out early, and go see some dog olympics. :darkbeer:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Anyone know if there are any prairie dog towns close by where we will be. Robert wants to tag out early, and go see some dog olympics. :darkbeer:


That's something I hadn't thought of. Always wanted to do that.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*dog's*

do ya think they taste like squirrel,a rat's a rat(tree or grass).$40 to shoot-um good deal if tagged 1 or 2 day.may-be a tournament hafta bring ex-shafts.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> $40 to shoot-um good deal if tagged 1 or 2 day.may-be a tournament hafta bring ex-shafts.


I was thinking pretty much the same thing - but I also thought about the 17HMR!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*exactly*



orduckhunter said:


> I was thinking pretty much the same thing - but I also thought about the 17HMR!


Robert just emailed me equipment list, and I quote
"multiple rifles for prairie dogs (if allowed)"


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds great to me!
I guess that means "lots of ammo for dogs" too! 
I can sure shoot up a bunch in a hurry!
(and I got the "if allowed" part)


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Alright, I have been scanning this thread for 10 minutes trying to figure out how many of you are going (and dates). Could someone let me know......

Not because I want to hunt.......because I would like to schedule around y'all. I have been hunting that area for years and it's getting really crowded the last couple. Please let me know and good luck!

****Found it......Finally****


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Turkey*

Here is the first turkey for this year. I did shoot it with a gun, but figured I could post among friends??????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

steve - good job! (and thanks for sharing)


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

nice bird congrats.just bought a DPMS yesterday that could be a good brake in,some dog flippin.the suspense is killin me.i thinking people are worrying about the neighbor hood(tent town)we are to have.:wacko::jam:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*** you are a BOWHUNTER and you used a bangstick! *** is the world coming to. I don't know if I can stand to be around someone who use a GUN to shoot a dumb bird :wink: you can teach a monkey to pull a trigger  J/K



Congrats on the thunder chicken


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i'd say we can make a few wagers on Prairie dog stickin...... bow only of course. maybe some 50-80 yard pokes would be in order. :noidea: 

longer if ya got the pins for it:wink: i'm definitely up for it. 


we'll have to scrounge up some prize for longest *CONFIRMED* Prairie dog poke.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*next one*



Riverghost said:


> *** you are a BOWHUNTER and you used a bangstick! *** is the world coming to. I don't know if I can stand to be around someone who use a GUN to shoot a dumb bird :wink: you can teach a monkey to pull a trigger  J/K
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the thunder chicken


I will try harder on the next one  The 101 has hog blood on it, maybe it needs a turkey too :cocktail:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*at*



[email protected] said:


> i'd say we can make a few wagers on Prairie dog stickin...... bow only of course. maybe some 50-80 yard pokes would be in order. :noidea:
> 
> longer if ya got the pins for it:wink: i'm definitely up for it.
> 
> ...


Grand prize would be a free years subscription to AT, and of course, their picture with the dog holding the arrow posted for all to admire.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*yep, worried*



2arrow1 said:


> nice bird congrats.just bought a DPMS yesterday that could be a good brake in,some dog flippin.the suspense is killin me.i thinking people are worrying about the neighbor hood(tent town)we are to have.:wacko::jam:


We are going to move in a trailer park, and scare off all the antelope we don't kill, and light up the sky with our shots at prairie dogs. Since we're coming, I would recommend NO ONE bother coming to SD in September :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*taste*



2arrow1 said:


> do ya think they taste like squirrel,a rat's a rat(tree or grass).$40 to shoot-um good deal if tagged 1 or 2 day.may-be a tournament hafta bring ex-shafts.



Probably taste just like nutria rat.:mg:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Probably taste just like nutria rat.:mg:


I don't know what that tastes like - but they don't look like anything I'd like to eat!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*I hear that*



orduckhunter said:


> I don't know what that tastes like - but they don't look like anything I'd like to eat!


Amen brother


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*taste*



orduckhunter said:


> I don't know what that tastes like - but they don't look like anything I'd like to eat!


It taste just like Hawk.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd try it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not saying I wouldn't try it. But, saying it tastes just like nutria doesn't make me want to go out of my way to eat it.
I'm not sure what nutria tastes like, but they look just like big swamp rats to me.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*sorry*

No proding, embarrassment, or sissy calling would make me sample one. Sorry, but some things are not meant to be eaten. Besides, either to hard to clean, or not enough left to clean :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I'd try it.


i see a bet comin on......:secret:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

if you hit-um with enough power it may tenderize them.i bet they still aren't finger lickin good.got 2 max-1 OT t-shirts today,can't find pants have to order.:wink::cocktail:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I haven't even decided on any new camo - been too busy getting a blind and looking for a deke.
I will either use what I've got, or pick up some good "open country" pattern/color.

As for the dog-eating, I bet there _will _be a bet!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mossy oak brush*

i got some mossy oak brush for the trip. Two shirts, and pants. And a commadelope decoy. Already had double bull matrix ( works wonders for hogs at night, only way to go). Can we go tomorrow????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

that mossy oak brush looks pretty good
I also like several other patterns
I've got some advantage timber that looks good enough in sage country, even though it doesn't look like sage
predator, asat, and army desert camo all look pretty good in open country, too


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm leanin more towards the ACUPAT digital desert pattern.....seems like it'd work pretty good.

if not i'm goin Max-1....


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I am going to try the prairie ghost camouflage.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I am going to try the prairie ghost camouflage.


we all use ghost camo, works very well!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i'm leanin more towards the ACUPAT digital desert pattern.....seems like it'd work pretty good.
> 
> if not i'm goin *Max-1*....





Riverghost said:


> I am going to try the *prairie ghost camouflage*.


both look great


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*speaking of goats*

i have to mount one up in a few min. anyone interested in some before and after pics of the mount?

oh and this is huntnmuleys' fathers goat real nice one. i think it is going to turn out very nice!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i have to mount one up in a few min. anyone interested in some before and after pics of the mount?
> 
> oh and this is huntnmuleys' fathers goat real nice one. i think it is going to turn out very nice!


I'm interested.
Like I said before, I'd like to check out pictures of your work. 
If I get a good one this trip, I'll be having it mounted. That may save me the hassle of bringing it all the way home first.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i don't care if i shoot a dink i'm gettin it mounted.... first pronghorn. PM me a price list if ya can Manboy... i may need a quote on a mule deer and prairie dog too:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i may need a quote on a mule deer and *prairie dog* too:wink:


I never thought about getting a prairie dog mount. I wonder where I would have room for one!:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

this could turn into a hell of a combo hunt,for those who will be there when the deer season opens...there are some nice muleys in that area...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I never thought about getting a prairie dog mount. I wonder where I would have room for one!:wink:


i'm thinkin about using it for the LONGEST CONFIRMED prairie dog stick... kinda like a trophy. then on the next hunt whoever sticks one the furthest gets to take the trophy home with em til the following hunt.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> this could turn into a hell of a combo hunt,for those who will be there when the deer season opens...there are some nice muleys in that area...


I am leaning toward getting that deer tag, too! So little time, so many things to hunt!



[email protected] said:


> i'm thinkin about using it for the LONGEST CONFIRMED prairie dog stick... kinda like a trophy. then on the next hunt whoever sticks one the furthest gets to take the trophy home with em til the following hunt.


Great idea! I just hope I can stick an arrow in that bullet hole before someone notices:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> i don't care if i shoot a dink i'm gettin it mounted.... first pronghorn. PM me a price list if ya can Manboy... i may need a quote on a mule deer and prairie dog too:wink:



Same here. 

How much are muley tags??? Are they OTC too???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i believe they are OTC as well, but i haven't checked price yet... don't really matter at this point cause i'm buyin one either way. may be my only mule deer hunt this year from the looks of it. 

Does Wyoming have OTC mule deer tags???


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*goat pics*

here are a few pics. just getting holes sewed up, clay work done. next is the ears i use earliners and a fast set epoxy. i'll get a few pics of that. and then hide paste and the mounting. 


oh and since we are talking about muleys here is a little one that came from around gillette wy.:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the deer tags are the same way, ya just send to the south dakota game and fish and purchase a tag. $195 i believe.

and that antelope hes mounting....heres a pic of that buck, alive in bow season (i opted to hunt a differnet area.big mistake), a month before my dad shot him. i had him inside of 15 yards spot and stalk, as i had doe tags, but never got that good opportunity at the does......nice buck

nicknamed him el stupido, cause he seemed dumb in the rut, i could always get close to him.....but no tag.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*more pics*

here are a few pics. of the mounting!:RockOn: no, no, not like you are thinking!

o.k these are putting ear liners in, clay work, and hide paste.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*more pics.*

looking more like a goat all the time!:darkbeer:
setting the nose and lips. little sewing!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*and at last!*

setting eyes, and cutting extra hide off, and setting ears. now i'll just baby set it for a few days as it drys, then finish work.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*prairie dogs*

now guys that is funny. my mother was a taxi, her favorite mount was a prairie dog. she would put them riding a bike, or fishing, she made one that was a glown.

i think i will mount one up this summer for th ARCHERYTALK LONGEST DOG SHOT. i will do him with a hunter dan bow and packpack. this will be the champs until next year. we could just pass him around each year? what do you guys think. great social piece i think!:secret:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> nicknamed him el stupido, cause he seemed dumb in the rut, i could always get close to him.....but no tag.


I hope he spread lots of those stupid genes - I need to find one who will come in close and stand still for a shot!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> now guys that is funny. my mother was a taxi, her favorite mount was a prairie dog. she would put them riding a bike, or fishing, she made one that was a glown.
> 
> i think i will mount one up this summer for th ARCHERYTALK LONGEST DOG SHOT. i will do him with a hunter dan bow and packpack. this will be the champs until next year. we could just pass him around each year? what do you guys think. great social piece i think!:secret:


that's what i was thinkin:wink: Like a braggin rights type thing...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

to the top


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey manboy - when you get a chance, how about posting a picture of the mount from the side
thanks


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*dog*



manboy said:


> now guys that is funny. my mother was a taxi, her favorite mount was a prairie dog. she would put them riding a bike, or fishing, she made one that was a glown.
> 
> i think i will mount one up this summer for th ARCHERYTALK LONGEST DOG SHOT. i will do him with a hunter dan bow and packpack. this will be the champs until next year. we could just pass him around each year? what do you guys think. great social piece i think!:secret:


I'll just save you guys the trouble. Pm me for my address, and you can just go ahead and mail it to me :wink: Will save you guys some arrows :darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i wouldn't get too big for your britches just yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Bartman, If you'd like, we can send you your pronghorn, too. Just mail your tag to one of us, and we'll see that it gets filled. That'll save you more than just some arrows! :wink:

Of course, I'm kidding. I'm not filling any one else's tag - and they're not filling mine!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i see a bet comin on......:secret:


Yes sir....I believe you're right. We just need some terms now.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*trip*

This is the most fun I've had on any hunting trip, AND we're still months from leaving yet :darkbeer::cocktail:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> This is the most fun I've had on any hunting trip, AND we're still months from leaving yet :darkbeer::cocktail:


i hear that, dont think ive ever been on a trip more hyped! manboy and i were talking about that today turkey hunting. turkeys didnt play fair. actually had a hell of a day, walked a lot of country and heard a ton of gobbles. ended up really working 4 different toms (2 of them together), but it just never materilized. lots of close calls though. 

seems like there just heating up, and next week i start my 7 off. gonna have a good week if the weather holds out...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Yes sir....I believe you're right. We just need some terms now.


i guess we're gonna see what some of these yankee boys are made of:zip: or at least what they had for breakfastukey:

let me ponder on this a bit and see what kind of haggard deal i can come up with..


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like I need some more G5 SGH. I wonder how they fly at 322fps?What broadheads is everyone going to use? I thinking the new G5 striker mag would make a HUGE hole in a goat.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i guess we're gonna see what some of these yankee boys are made of:zip: or at least what they had for breakfastukey:
> 
> let me ponder on this a bit and see what kind of haggard deal i can come up with..


Sounds good, boss. I'm game for anything.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Riverghost said:


> Looks like I need some more G5 SGH. I wonder how they fly at 322fps?What broadheads is everyone going to use? I thinking the new G5 striker mag would make a HUGE hole in a goat.


I spect I'll be using my trusty Montecs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

100 grain Slick Trick Magnums......unless i get a GTO or X-Force by then and then i'll be usin 100grain Grim Reaper Razor Cut Xtra (1.75" CD)


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Broadheads*



Riverghost said:


> Looks like I need some more G5 SGH. I wonder how they fly at 322fps?What broadheads is everyone going to use? I thinking the new G5 striker mag would make a HUGE hole in a goat.



I will be using the 125 grain Montecs or Hellrazors


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill be using my xforce most likely, montecs for sure.

probably even montecs out of my recurve this year, either that or grizzlies.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

man seems like times goin by too slow.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> man seems like times goin by too slow.


Nah, like you said, we have more stuff to buy. But I am ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*choices mmmmmmmm*

Yea, I have 2 choices. Am either going to shoot the maximas with slick tricks at 325, or the trusty bemans with 2.5 inch 100 grain vortexs at 315. Man I really hate to have to pick LOL


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Yea, I have 2 choices. Am either going to shoot the maximas with slick tricks at 325, or the trusty bemans with 2.5 inch 100 grain vortexs at 315. Man I really hate to have to pick LOL


I'll be shooting the low profile Rocky Mountain 100 grain Turbo. Per the SD regs; "Broadheads must be all metal, at least 7/8" and no more than 1-7/8" in width". And if you guys still plan on sitting in blinds, make sure your pins are bright enough inside the blind without a sight pin light as they are illegal. ( I was pinched once for having one on my bow.)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> This is the most fun I've had on any hunting trip, AND we're still months from leaving yet :darkbeer::cocktail:





huntnmuleys said:


> i hear that, dont think ive ever been on a trip more hyped! manboy and i were talking about that today turkey hunting.


You got that right! I think about this trip every day - and both turkey and spring bear seasons are on right now. Only been once for turks - still waiting on some snowmelt for the bears.
Good luck on your hunt and weather during your days off, huntnmuleys.



[email protected] said:


> i guess we're gonna see what some of these yankee boys are made of:zip:


What "yankee boys" are coming?


----------



## the switchback (Feb 27, 2008)

I would definatley be intrested in 2009. I can do some checking here West river. Tags are by drawing but archery is all but gauranteed. Just tell me when and where


----------



## the switchback (Feb 27, 2008)

cleggy said:


> I'll be shooting the low profile Rocky Mountain 100 grain Turbo. Per the SD regs; "Broadheads must be all metal, at least 7/8" and no more than 1-7/8" in width". And if you guys still plan on sitting in blinds, make sure your pins are bright enough inside the blind without a sight pin light as they are illegal. ( I was pinched once for having one on my bow.)


That sucks. Good news is I just got a memo from the state allowing the use of luminoks. Also if you can find a way to use a chem light on your sights. Those ARE legal in SD.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

the switchback said:


> I would definatley be intrested in 2009. I can do some checking here West river. Tags are by drawing but archery is all but gauranteed. Just tell me when and where


I'm going this year, and am definitely interested in '09, too. Where is West River, in comparison with where we'll be hunting (Harding county)?


----------



## the switchback (Feb 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> lets do it like this.... state your name and what state and date you are interested in. i'll compile the data and then we can go from there.
> 
> 
> JJ
> ...


Matt M.
South Dakota
August or September


----------



## the switchback (Feb 27, 2008)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm going this year, and am definitely interested in '09, too. Where is West River, in comparison with where we'll be hunting (Harding county)?


Sorry, West river is just anything West of the Missouri river. So yes Harding is considered West river.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> What "yankee boys" are coming?


everyone but me, sneaky, and wackem.....anything north of the red river is yankee to me:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

the switchback said:


> Sorry, West river is just anything West of the Missouri river. So yes Harding is considered West river.


that shows how little I know about SD!



[email protected] said:


> everyone but me, sneaky, and wackem.....anything north of the red river is yankee to me:wink:


to me that seems a bit strange - but that's just me
it's almost like saying anyone east of the Rockies is an "Easterner"
that's a bit broad

and, maybe I'm really a "southerner" - cause I live south of the Columbia River :wink:

west coast is so different than "yankee" to me - and pacific nw is a whole other thing

but, then I have to remember you're a texan - and to texans it's either "us" or "them":wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> but, then I have to remember you're a texan - and to texans it's either "us" or "them":wink:


That is so true. Have you ever meet someone from texas and they did tell you that they where from Texass


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> That is so true. Have you ever meet someone from texas and they did tell you that they where from Texass


Probably not, but if I did, I didn't know they were from Texas! 

Y'see, I don't ask people if they're from Texas (unless they do something "Texas-like"):tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> to me that seems a bit strange - but that's just me
> it's almost like saying anyone east of the Rockies is an "Easterner"
> that's a bit broad
> 
> ...


don't be mad cause you're not one of "US"... In your best interest you should have never reminded me you're from the west coast.. that just cost you some more points. here's a little run down of a Texan's least favorite people.

1. Osama Bin Laden
2. Saddam INSANE
3. Hilary Clinton/ Barrack Obama
4. Californians
5. Yankees
6. Anyone else not from Texas


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Texans*



[email protected] said:


> don't be mad cause you're not one of "US"... In your best interest you should have never reminded me you're from the west coast.. that just cost you some more points. here's a little run down of a Texan's least favorite people.
> 
> 1. Osama Bin Laden
> 2. Saddam INSANE
> ...


I spent 5 years in Texas, and if I was a betting man, I would say [email protected] was born and raised. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> I spent 5 years in Texas, and if I was a betting man, I would say [email protected] was born and raised. :wink:


Note to self: Make lots of bets with bartman.:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> don't be mad cause you're not one of "US"... In your best interest you should have never reminded me you're from the west coast.. that just cost you some more points. here's a little run down of a Texan's least favorite people.
> 
> 1. Osama Bin Laden
> 2. Saddam INSANE
> ...


Glad to know where I stand - #6 on the list of least favorites!

Would #7 be people you hate that live in Texas?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I spent 5 years in Texas, and if I was a betting man, I would say [email protected] was born and raised. :wink:


I lived there for 2 years - and now my daughter has lived there for 4 years (she's becoming one, too).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Glad to know where I stand - #6 on the list of least favorites!
> 
> Would #7 be people you hate that live in Texas?


ahhahahahhahah that wouldn't leave that many people out


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I lived there for 2 years - and *now my daughter has lived there for 4 years (she's becoming one, too)*.


and apparently she's the smartest one in your family...:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

[email protected] now i know why your always mad.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> [email protected] now i know why your always mad.


why's that???


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

about everyone's one the list.lived in 6 states and 3 countrys missed out on texas,been hunting there few times


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> about everyone's one the list.lived in 6 states and 3 countrys missed out on texas,been hunting there few times


i like to give people chit more than anything....you'll very rarely see me mad. unless you act like a terd on a huntin trip, pissin and moanin about every little thing that doesn't go your way or makin crappy comments about the hunt. other than that i'm good to go.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> and apparently she's the smartest one in your family...:wink:


I'm sure that's what she thinks, too! (she married a guy who grew up in the panhandle - they lived in Amarillo a couple years, and now live in SA)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i like to give people chit more than anything....you'll very rarely see me mad. unless you act like a terd on a huntin trip, pissin and moanin about every little thing that doesn't go your way or makin crappy comments about the hunt. other than that i'm good to go.:wink:


Yeah, there's a big difference between poking fun and being a jerk. I think we'll all have plenty of fun on this trip

just remember, Tex, you and sneaky will be outnumbered on this one!:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Yeah, there's a big difference between poking fun and being a jerk. I think we'll all have plenty of fun on this trip
> 
> just remember, Tex, you and sneaky will be outnumbered on this one!:wink:



not really cause it takes 5 wussy yanks to equal one texan so we're still sittin pretty from my view. 

and just for the record. you gotta take most of my comments with a grain of salt cause usually i'm just bustin your balls so to speak. and i really don't like whiners or complainers or guys that make snide comments about crap not goin the way they hoped and what not. or not killin something like they were hoping. really casts a shadow over the hunt and makes things awkward and tense. 

biggest thing everyone needs to remember is crap happens, trucks run out of gas or break down sometimes, animals don't always show during daylight, nothing is guaranteed, and it's huntin not killin. don't count on anything but havin a good time and laughin your butt off.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> and just for the record. you gotta take most of my comments with a grain of salt cause usually i'm just bustin your balls so to speak. _and i really don't like whiners or complainers or guys that make snide comments about crap not goin the way they hoped and what not. or not killin something like they were hoping. really casts a shadow over the hunt and makes things awkward and tense_.
> 
> biggest thing everyone needs to remember is crap happens, trucks run out of gas or break down sometimes, animals don't always show during daylight, nothing is guaranteed, and it's huntin not killin. _don't count on anything but havin a good time and laughin your butt off_.


exactly!
I'm in for the opportunity - and will make the most of it I can - that's all I'm sure of!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

that reminds me of a guy I hunted with last year
I did all the scouting, and he just kept saying, "Where are they? We're sure not being overrun with them, are we?"
I told my wife it was like hunting with Eeyore!
It was justice that I tagged out, and he didn't!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i wasnt gonna say anything on here about this, but i bet the texans dont realize this isnt a high fence hunt. 

theyll have no idea in hell how to get anything done out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice jab, huntnmuleys!

how'd the hunting go today?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh, im working days this week..wont be able to get out til friday.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought you were off for this whole week - my bad!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> i wasnt gonna say anything on here about this, but i bet the texans dont realize this isnt a high fence hunt.
> 
> theyll have no idea in hell how to get anything done out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




i've only hunted high fence twice lain:

and both times i never got a shot cause the zookeepers kept comin around :noidea: biggest dang lions and tigers i've ever seen


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> i've only hunted high fence twice lain:
> 
> and both times i never got a shot cause the zookeepers kept comin around :noidea: biggest dang lions and tigers i've ever seen




i hear ya. huge polar bears too, but i just couldnt get excited about wearing my winter clothes for the hero pics, so i let him walk......


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*High fence*

I've only been on one high fence hunt. Never seen a thing, animal wouldn't get close enough to the cage :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

My blind arrived today. I'm ready to go! (I don't have all my stuff together, yet. But I'm ready and anxious!)
Unfortunately, I tore a calf muscle Sunday night, so I'm a bit gimpy right now. That sucks, since I've got plenty to do. Oh well, at least it's still only April (and I'm glad it wasn't a shoulder or arm that got injured!)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*I hear ya*

I feel like Santa Claus. Making my list, and checking it twice :darkbeer: Here is some info from SD regulations just in case. Guess i will be using slick tricks, as my vortexs are not legal equipment. Looks like we will have to remove sight light also.

Archery Requirements
A bow must have a minimum pull of 40 pounds
and an arrow rest that does not have more than
three inches of continuous contact with the arrow.
The use or possession while hunting of compound
bows shorter than 28 inches as measured from
axle to axle or with a let-off of more than 80 percent
is prohibited. The entire broadhead must be made
of metal, must have at least two cutting edges, must
have a cutting diameter at least 7/8-inches wide
and, except for turkey hunting, must be at least as
long as they are wide. Mechanical broadheads
must not have a cutting diameter greater than 1 7/
8 inches. No mechanical broadhead may be used
while hunting elk. An arrow and attached
broadhead must weigh a minimum of 275 grains
for big game hunting. Blunt points at least 9/16-inch
in width may be used to take turkeys. The arrow,
measured from the notch of the nock to the end of
the shaft, not including the tip of the broadhead,
must be at least 26 inches long. The use or possession
of explosive, poisonous, hydraulic, pneumatic
or barbed points is prohibited while hunting.
The use or possession of electronic arrow or string
releases of any kind is prohibited while hunting
(manual releases are legal). Also, crossbows, bolts,
darts and string locks or similar mechanical devices
that hold a bow at draw are prohibited, except
for special handicapped hunter permits. The
use or possession of electronic bow-mounted devices
of any kind that aid in the taking of game is
prohibited while hunting. This includes lighted sight
pins and laser sights. Telescopic sights are prohibited.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> The use or possession
> of explosive, poisonous, hydraulic, pneumatic
> or barbed points is prohibited while hunting.


I guess I'll be looking for a different broadhead, too!

:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i haven't checked or even thought about it but are slick tricks 1 1/8" long?? :noidea:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i haven't checked or even thought about it but are slick tricks 1 1/8" long?? :noidea:


I don't have any, but they look long enough from the very tip to where they meet the arrow shaft.
Those blades make 'em look pretty short, though.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

When do tags go on sale?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*around*



Riverghost said:


> When do tags go on sale?



may, as soon as they get the final on open dates!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought I read that we had to wait until July.
May is much sooner!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pg 3*

I don't think so :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I don't think so :darkbeer:


I hear ya steve!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*tags*

Do you buy the tags over the internet? Call them? Do you have to fill out an application? I haven't looked at the regs at all, as you can tell.:embara:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well Bartman and I are going to go to the R100 shoot this weekend and I would like to take a min and call him out :tongue:I better not beat him to bad it a long walk back home :sad:I just hope the wind ain't blowing 40+ like today.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Do you buy the tags over the internet? Call them? Do you have to fill out an application? I haven't looked at the regs at all, as you can tell.:embara:


me either... i cant get it to download, damn dial up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*tags*

i will fill mine out online and use c-card.remember to have a archery permit # for deer or safety class #.you can buy over counter at sd dnr office if chance stopping in.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Do you buy the tags over the internet? Call them? Do you have to fill out an application? I haven't looked at the regs at all, as you can tell.:embara:


From what I can tell, we fill out a form and mail it in.

Here's a link
http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/Applications/PDFs/ArcheryYouthDeer.pdf


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*tags*

[URL="http://secure.state.sd.us/applications/gf79biggame/login
(in big game section)


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Dial up*



[email protected] said:


> me either... i cant get it to download, damn dial up



Elite what is Dial up?:dontknow:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

must be a texan thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Elite what is Dial up?:dontknow:


don't remind me... i swear i'm gonna axe the AT&T guy the next time i see em. i've asked him constantly for the last 3 years and called AT&T for the same about finally putting in DSL... i get the same B.S. answer it'll be ready in 3 months. last time i said good when you get it done i'll send you my montly payment. Then she proceeded to tell me i couldn't do that and i would lose service. I responded with, well if it ain't done in 3 months you're gonna loose my business so what's the difference?? It's been 7 weeks and counting. I've had the names of 33 people with in a 4 mile radius that wants or would benefit from DSL and still no service.



2arrow1 said:


> must be a texan thing.


not a Texan thing, but a downside of livin in the sticks thing. it's nice not to have a neighbor in .75 of a mile. it used to be further til my old neighbor died and his kids split up his property and one of the a-holes built a house on it.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Dsl*



[email protected] said:


> don't remind me... i swear i'm gonna axe the AT&T guy the next time i see em. i've asked him constantly for the last 3 years and called AT&T for the same about finally putting in DSL... i get the same B.S. answer it'll be ready in 3 months. last time i said good when you get it done i'll send you my montly payment. Then she proceeded to tell me i couldn't do that and i would lose service. I responded with, well if it ain't done in 3 months you're gonna loose my business so what's the difference?? It's been 7 weeks and counting. I've had the names of 33 people with in a 4 mile radius that wants or would benefit from DSL and still no service.
> 
> Dang. You got some pent up anger about that Dial Up. I am sure you will see this message about 30 minutes after I type it. LOL


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*yep*

Dang. You got some pent up anger about that Dial Up. I am sure you will see this message about 30 minutes after I type it. LOL[/QUOTE]

Now that is funny LOL :cocktail:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*



Riverghost said:


> Well Bartman and I are going to go to the R100 shoot this weekend and I would like to take a min and call him out :tongue:I better not beat him to bad it a long walk back home :sad:I just hope the wind ain't blowing 40+ like today.


Well, been practicing, and better yet, figured out my brain farts from last month. Had it down, and shot 3 arrows in the black on my target at 50 yards last night. I beleive I am up for the challenge, but we will know for sure sunday afternoon. :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tags*

For all the hicks, that live in the sticks, here's the scope on tags :darkbeer:

Season Dates: Aug. 18-Oct. 31 except when and where a
state firearm antelope season is open.
License Eligibility: Residents and nonresidents may apply.
Individual License Quota: Applicants may apply for and
receive one license.
Applicants may purchase a license throughout the season by
applying to the License Office in Pierre either online or
through the mail. Please allow ample time for the license to be
processed and mailed to you before you leave for your hunt.
Season/Unit/Type Choice:
ARA-ST1- The same area of the state that will be open
during the firearm antelope season plus all of Brule and
Buffalo counties.
41: Tag valid for one Any Antelope.
Unlimited resident licenses ($35)
Unlimited nonresident licenses ($195)
48: Tag valid for one Any Antelope and one Doe/Kid.
Unlimited resident licenses ($45)
Unlimited nonresident licenses ($245)


----------



## the switchback (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in for 2009 in South Dakota. I also have a buddy who wants to go. Just PM me with the details.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2009 would be great. First I'll have to get through 2008, though. I can't plan too many things that far out, yet. But, I'm keeping this in mind for next year.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

-bowfreak- said:


> I just realized this.....Campo just went 3rd person on us. Kinda reminds me of Rickey Henderson or The Rock


Or that Jimmy character on Seifeld.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Dang. You got some pent up anger about that Dial Up. I am sure you will see this message about 30 minutes after I type it. LOL


not pent up.... i let it out on the AT&T nazis everytime i see em.. i've actually stopped on the side of the road and chewed their ass a little about it. i wouldn't be so pissed if they didn't lie to me about it everytime i talked to em.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey elite...you gonna bring enough ammo on this one in case a pack of yotes or an owl attacks ya again?:tongue::wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Hey elite...you gonna bring enough ammo on this one in case a pack of yotes or an owl attacks ya again?:tongue::wink:


I can't wait to hear the background on this!:thumbs_up


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*No Secrets*



BigPappa said:


> Hey elite...you gonna bring enough ammo on this one in case a pack of yotes or an owl attacks ya again?:tongue::wink:


Remember, NO secrets among hunting pardners, especially if funny or embaressing to other members :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Remember, NO secrets among hunting pardners, especially if funny or embaressing to other members :darkbeer:


Well, Steve, we know that BigPappa knows all about this. 
It sounds like it won't be hard to get him to talk!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

no secrets... it all happened the same day on the AT hog hunt last march.

Jed dropped me off at a tower blind to climb into to get out of the cold til it started breakin light. well i opened the door and was hit with a bit of a musty stinch. I look down at the floor and notice an a-load of owl pellets and some pooh on one of the chairs. i then notice the window in the door is knocked out. I figure hell it ain't gonna come back yet i'll be down before it gets back. so i sit my bow on the poo chair and sit in the other. close my eyes for a little short cat nap......well i kinda wake up a little and see a flash and then BAMM!! the owl went to land on the poo chair and either noticed my bow or me (probably both) and smacked into the wall. then proceeded to fly around into the other walls. the whole time i cover my face with my arms so i don't get scratched or pecked to death lol. well after it knocks itself silly and lands kinda floppin on the floor i get up and unlatch the door and kick it open and the owl flies out... and shortly after so do i :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

that's one of the good things about hunting - there's usually plenty of memories!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

then for the yotes... this is why i'm bringin the "black gun" on the next AT hog hunt to exact some revenge.

well the evening hunt Jed drops me off in another spot and i'm kickin back and i spot some hogs up the sendero(913 yards, i used my new rangefinder:wink: i think i ranged every dang thing i saw that weekend lol) and go for my stalk. well a bunch of does were between me and the pigs and they busted me at around 20 or so yards. pigs ran back to the brush. well it was already gettin dark so i said screw and started back down toward the drop off spot. well i get half way there and all of the sudden about 5 yotes come out of the brush and come to a screachin halt and kinda bark/growl at me soon as i seen em stop i pulled the Glock and went to work unloadin the clip on their ace. the whole thing scared the livin ****e out of me, i'd never had coyotes do that before. I knew one day all that trainin would pay off:tongue: i'm gonna get em for sure next trip.. gonna bring the predator calls and THE gun and do work during the midday break.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

now thats good times,pissed at first and lol for years.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

got my horns back today,in full sneek look kickin.keep gettin the feelin being staired at.:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> got my horns back today,in full sneek look kickin.keep gettin the feelin being staired at.:darkbeer:


post a pic if you can


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*night hunting*

We hunt the hogs at night, and it gets pretty hairy sometimes. Biggest thing I have had scare the you know what out of me is raddlesnakes. Was trascking one the next day, and that sob was 3 feet in front of me when he finally let loose. The guys behind me were amazed. Ole mister ruger was out and barked some snake shot before they even found where the snake was. That will make the ole hair stand up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

we could hunt em at night but no one was really prepared for it. no spotlights or anything. it'll be different this time for sure. you ever hunt hogs with dogs?? now that's pretty hairy at times


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> we could hunt em at night but no one was really prepared for it. no spotlights or anything. it'll be different this time for sure. you ever hunt hogs with dogs?? now that's pretty hairy at times


That is a kick in the pants. One of the most fun things I've ever done was chasing pigs with dogs.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've saved some room next to him,antelope going to look nice.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks great!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 - good looking mount!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

nice deer.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nice buck arrow!:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks kinda got used to it now.hope the kansas shot went well.I did a tweak on the slow bow shot two 6 arrow groups at 50 all fletching touchin put the bow up,always end on a good round.:wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> thanks kinda got used to it now.hope the kansas shot went well.I did a tweak on the slow bow shot two 6 arrow groups at 50 all fletching touchin put the bow up,always end on a good round.:wink:


Seems the less I shoot the better I shoot.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

If you ever get a chance to shoot the R100 it is well worth it. Some cool targets and hard shots the frog at 2y is alot harder than you think. The replica racks on the deer are amazing.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*r100*

huntmuleys and his father and myself are trying to get there this year in wyoming.:thumbs_up


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well worth the drive the iron buck and the milk jug contest are cool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

never been... not much 3D around where i live... kinda sucks. can't wait to fly the coop.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> never been... not much 3D around where i live... kinda sucks. can't wait to fly the coop.


Speaking of that.....when are you planning to do it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

probably sooner than realized......after some things that have transpired.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> never been... not much 3D around where i live... kinda sucks.  can't wait to fly the coop.





[email protected] said:


> probably sooner than realized......after some things that have transpired.


Where ya planning to go?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

well i had planned to move to Colorado but i've changed my mind on that after talking with some of the "locals". 

but i am going to make a short stay around San Antonio for a few years so i finish up with school and start on something else. 

when i get done we're gonna do a little bit of a "tour" and decide from there. if portland was the land of hippies, and another H word we'd have moved there. Missoula, and Bozeman are in the running. So are a couple of places in Wyoming. Idaho is as well. Not sure about Utah. Only others up for consideration is Alaska but that'll be a cold day in hell if you hear it from my wife. Just not really fond of Texas. not my idea of "home", it's too hot and has too many illegals down here. Plus no real wilderness. I will say i'm not going to totally rule out Nevada either. Just hear it's tough to draw a tag even if you're a resident. Anyone know if there's any truth to that??


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> well i had planned to move to Colorado but i've changed my mind on that after talking with some of the "locals".
> 
> but i am going to make a short stay around San Antonio for a few years so i finish up with school and start on something else.
> 
> when i get done we're gonna do a little bit of a "tour" and decide from there. *if portland was the land of hippies, and another H word we'd have moved there. * Missoula, and Bozeman are in the running. So are a couple of places in Wyoming. Idaho is as well. Not sure about Utah. Only others up for consideration is Alaska but that'll be a cold day in hell if you hear it from my wife. Just not really fond of Texas. not my idea of "home", it's too hot and has too many illegals down here. Plus no real wilderness. I will say i'm not going to totally rule out Nevada either. Just hear it's tough to draw a tag even if you're a resident. Anyone know if there's any truth to that??


I'm assuming you left out "not" - since Portland *is* the land of hippies and the other "H" word. Same thing in Eugene - my dear neighbor immediately to the west.

I was up for moving to Idaho this year (in fact, almost bought an guide and outfitting business - it's still up for sale if you're interested), but my wife wasn't too keen on the idea. Our boys live here, and our daughter's already moved away. She says she can't handle being away from them all.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm assuming you left out "not" - since Portland *is* the land of hippies and the other "H" word. Same thing in Eugene - my dear neighbor immediately to the west.
> 
> I was up for moving to Idaho this year (in fact, almost bought an guide and outfitting business - it's still up for sale if you're interested), but my wife wasn't too keen on the idea. Our boys live here, and our daughter's already moved away. She says she can't handle being away from them all.


yeah that was supposed to read if portland *WASN'T *the land of hippies and the other H word. we'd have moved there already.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yeah that was supposed to read if portland *WASN'T *the land of hippies and the other H word. we'd have moved there already.


as they say "there are only two things in Texas - steers and ..." well, you know


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> as they say "there are only two things in Texas - steers and ..." well, you know


that's only austin and houston... maybe dallas.. don't see much of that around here. they stay pretty well hidden for good reason.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> that's only austin and houston... maybe dallas.. don't see much of that around here. they stay pretty well hidden for good reason.


Yes, Dallas too.

Idaho would be at the top of my list. I'd be hitting up Paul for elk calling lessons if I did move there.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> that's only austin and houston... maybe dallas.. don't see much of that around here. they stay pretty well hidden for good reason.


I wonder why they'd want to hide?



Sneaky Apasum said:


> Yes, Dallas too.
> 
> Idaho would be at the top of my list. I'd be hitting up Paul for elk calling lessons if I did move there.


Well, if you're into becoming a guide with your own outfitting business (lion, bear, elk and deer + fishing), in an awesome part of Idaho, pm me and I can pass on the info I have.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I wonder why they'd want to hide?


 They know what's good for them.:wink:





> Well, if you're into becoming a guide with your own outfitting business (lion, bear, elk and deer + fishing), in an awesome part of Idaho, pm me and I can pass on the info I have.


Sounds like a dream come true.....but the misses would never go for leaving Texas....and I can't blame her.

But I would like to hear what info you have anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah ToddID seems like a really cool guy too.

I talked to Dee here on AT and she said Missoula is kinda yuppy so that's a definite drawback. but i love montana, some of the best bighorn huntin in the states..


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yeah ToddID seems like a really cool guy too.
> 
> I talked to Dee here on AT and she said Missoula is kinda yuppy so that's a definite drawback. but i love montana, some of the best bighorn huntin in the states..


Todd is awesome. That guy knows some elk spots....that's for sure.

Montana would on the top of my list also. I can't imagine any place up there being yuppy, but I suppose no state is immune to it. Bighorns can sure make up for a lot, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Todd is awesome. That guy knows some elk spots....that's for sure.
> 
> Montana would on the top of my list also. I can't imagine any place up there being yuppy, but I suppose no state is immune to it. Bighorns can sure make up for a lot, though.


yeah i talked to him a few times. I've been wantin to bear hunt up there for a while just gotta find some guys that are interested to make the trip up there. The licenses are cheap too.

yep they sure can:wink: i'm not making any predictions but i can almost guarantee it'll be Missoula. That's my Alaska. I can't move to Alaska married(at least that's what my wife tells me :noidea so the next best thing to me is Missoula.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yeah i talked to him a few times. I've been wantin to bear hunt up there for a while just gotta find some guys that are interested to make the trip up there. The licenses are cheap too.
> 
> yep they sure can:wink: i'm not making any predictions but i can almost guarantee it'll be Missoula. That's my Alaska. I can't move to Alaska married(at least that's what my wife tells me :noidea so the next best thing to me is Missoula.


I would like to go to Idaho for elk or mulies. The licenses are definately reasonable, especially considering the country you get to hunt.

Well, if the misses says no Alaska....then Montanie sounds pretty dang good. Mine won't even let me leave North Texas. It's a good thing for her that she's making me stay in Texas.:wink:

Course, if you do go to Montanie....I'll be 'specting an invite.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Course, if you do go to Montanie....I'll be 'specting an invite.


I'm hoping for the same! (C'mon Montana!):thumbs_up


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I would like to go to Idaho for elk or mulies. The licenses are definately reasonable, especially considering the country you get to hunt.
> 
> Well, if the misses says no Alaska....then Montanie sounds pretty dang good. Mine won't even let me leave North Texas. It's a good thing for her that she's making me stay in Texas.:wink:
> 
> Course, if you do go to Montanie....I'll be 'specting an invite.





orduckhunter said:


> I'm hoping for the same! (C'mon Montana!):thumbs_up


Who in their right mind turns down Sneaky?? :noidea:

and for the duck hunter..... i don't know i've got my eye on you. westcoaster's give me the heebie jeebies. 

of course i'd invite you guys up....where do you think the next AT antelope hunt is gonna be:zip:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Moving*

Elite I didn't see Louisiana anywhere in those choices. What gives?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> and for the duck hunter..... i don't know i've got my eye on you. westcoaster's give me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> of course i'd invite you guys up....where do you think the next AT antelope hunt is gonna be:zip:


Hey, I'm gonna trim my dreadlocks back some so their stink doesn't chase all the goats out of SD! Just you wait and see!:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Elite I didn't see Louisiana anywhere in those choices. What gives?


you can't duck hunt year round:wink:..... and my choices have to have: snow annually; elk; mountains obviously; mule deer; bighorn sheep; moose; did i mention mountains??

and NO HOT STEAMY GULF COAST WEATHER!ukey:

i'll holler at ya come december though:tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Hey, I'm gonna trim my dreadlocks back some so their stink doesn't chase all the goats out of SD! Just you wait and see!:wink:


not another Marley lovin hippy i hopeukey:

that's what turned me away from Colorado


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> *Just you wait and see!*:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I think this SD hunt will be a great "get to know ya" opportunity.
(Didn't anyone ever warn you about meeting people on the internet?)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*South Dakota*

Hey Elite. Maybe you will like Buffalo SD so well, it will move to the front of the list. If you check out the stats, they had 3 more people die than were born, so should be 3 vacant houses to choose from. :thumbs_up And it is pretty cheap to live, and still very close to all things you look for. Can you write off the trip if you call it a "house hunting " trip?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Who in their right mind turns down Sneaky?? :noidea:


imp: Oh yeah.



> of course i'd invite you guys up....where do you think the next AT antelope hunt is gonna be:zip:


:tongue:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*People*



orduckhunter said:


> I think this SD hunt will be a great "get to know ya" opportunity.
> (Didn't anyone ever warn you about meeting people on the internet?)


Yea, but being bowhunters usually puts people in a different group than the normal met on internet group. There may be a lot of S*** spread around, but as a rule, I would take about anyone from this group to watch my back for me.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*my idol*

Here he is Elite -


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> and NO HOT STEAMY GULF COAST WEATHER!ukey:


I hear that. I'm so ready for some cool, DRY mountain air.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Elite - now that you've seen my picture, you'll recognize me right away!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Hey Elite. Maybe you will like Buffalo SD so well, it will move to the front of the list. If you check out the stats, they had 3 more people die than were born, so should be 3 vacant houses to choose from. :thumbs_up And it is pretty cheap to live, and still very close to all things you look for. Can you write off the trip if you call it a "house hunting " trip?


they have any large businesses that need accountants??? my wife needs a job:wink: 

so you see it has to have some form of civilization and good schools for my kids. i thought i had Colorado nailed down but the more i investigated the more i disliked it. I like a few of the guys there like bobmuley, 5milesback, elksniper etc... seem like good stand up TEXAN type guys. 

Missoula, Bozeman, Boise, Cheyenne, Laramie, and a couple other cities are on the "list" so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> they have any large businesses that need accountants??? my wife needs a job:wink:


If your wife gets a good enough job, you can just be the one who goes shopping for meat!
Now that's my idea of being a "kept man" - I could sure get used to that!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dang, u guys talk a lot. been gone lately.

got a bird tonight though, 22 yard shot with my bighorn recurve. gotta love it. 
nice camo job, eh?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice merriam, huntnmuleys!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> dang, u guys talk a lot. been gone lately.
> 
> got a bird tonight though, 22 yard shot with my bighorn recurve. gotta love it.
> nice camo job, eh?


NICE!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mmm*

poached, off of the game wardens lawn? i think i know that spot.:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> dang, u guys talk a lot. been gone lately.
> 
> got a bird tonight though, 22 yard shot with my bighorn recurve. gotta love it.
> nice camo job, eh?


man i gotta get a merriams..... those are pretty birds


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> nice camo job, eh?


As smart as those birds are getting, you have to look like a tourist to get close enough for a shot!:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> If your wife gets a good enough job, you can just be the one who goes shopping for meat!
> Now that's my idea of being a "kept man" - I could sure get used to that!


that's the idea:zip: why do you think i want to move to a state with a lot to hunt and enough seasons to hunt almost year round:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Huntnmuleys....VERY NICE MAN!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

up front...


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

great bird have not had the chance yet,think they are best looker of um all.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*bird*



huntnmuleys said:


> dang, u guys talk a lot. been gone lately.
> 
> got a bird tonight though, 22 yard shot with my bighorn recurve. gotta love it.
> nice camo job, eh?


Good looking bird huntnmuleys. If you wore that camo here in Louisiana you would need a blood transfusion from the mosquito bites.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*we went*



Wackem said:


> Good looking bird huntnmuleys. If you wore that camo here in Louisiana you would need a blood transfusion from the mosquito bites.


in july last year....they didn't even touch the ugly sucker. it was wierd!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

umm manboy, the bugs laid off me cause u dont seem to bathe!!!!!!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> umm manboy, the bugs laid off me cause *u dont seem to bathe!!!!!!!!*


Well, manboy, maybe we have a new plan for our hunt:

You get on the other side of the herd of antelope, and they'll catch your scent and come our way!

We better be ready to shoot, 'cause they'll probably be running hard!:wink:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

*Sorry Guys*

Sorry Guys I am having to pull my name from the list i have changed rigs and work times so i will not be off for the hunt i have been looking foward to it and even got bout half my gear Sorry Bulldog


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.
4. Bartman3562
5.manboy
6. Bartman's hunter pardner


This Opens a spot in group 2 So Sorry again guys


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
> sign up if this works for you.
> 
> 1.BigPappa
> ...



I live less than 10 miles from 2arrow1 and he is in group 1. I'm gonna see if there is any chance he'd like to switch groups since we'll have the longest drives going out seperately. I think everyone else has someone to carpool with.

Got a 16 hr drive....hoping to find someone local in order to carpool.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

1BadBulldog said:


> group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
> 
> 1.BigPappa
> [email protected]
> ...


I think this is an old list, because I'm on the group 2 list as well. I think we ended up with 7, counting bulldog. I'd have to go back and check, but that's what I remember.
Wow, we've got a lot of pages on this thread!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
> sign up if this works for you.
> 
> 1.Silviadrifter20
> ...


I found this one, and I think it was accurate for group 2. I know group 1 filled up since then, so this list for that group isn't complete.


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey guys I was out there last weekend looking around and there seems to be real good numbers of goats. Last weekend there sure was a good bit of snow to. Ranchers seemed real happy with the moisture they were getting.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Groups*

Here is the last group list.
group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.

1.Silviadrifter20
2.riverghost
3.bartman3562
4.bartman3562 hunting pardner
5.2arrow1
6.cleggy


group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
[email protected]
3.1badbulldog 
4.Sneaky Apasum
5.manboy
6.OrDUckhunter 
7.Wackem*

That puts group 2 down to 6 if wackem doesn't score an elk tag. 
Has anyone heard from Cleggy lately?
2Arrow1 and bigpappa let us know if we can work it out. Have 4 in truck right now, but can take a bigger trailer, and would be cheaper with 5. Just no sleeping on my shoulder


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Tim Hoeck said:


> Hey guys I was out there last weekend looking around and there seems to be real good numbers of goats. Last weekend there sure was a good bit of snow to. Ranchers seemed real happy with the moisture they were getting.


Now that's what I like to hear. 

Is it September yet?:tongue:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*schedule*

pm'd big pappa,i'm gonna look, but 99% sure no date change possible.solid on group 1.sorry bulldog that bites but bills have to be paid.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> I live less than 10 miles from 2arrow1 and he is in group 1. I'm gonna see if there is any chance he'd like to switch groups since we'll have the longest drives going out seperately. I think everyone else has someone to carpool with.
> 
> Got a 16 hr drive....hoping to find someone local in order to carpool.


i'll give ya a chance to find someone so you can have a carpooler to go with especially as fast as gas prices are soaring... just let me know.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> i'll give ya a chance to find someone so you can have a carpooler to go with especially as fast as gas prices are soaring... just let me know.


Thanks boss!:tongue::wink: I'll wait to hear back from arrows but I might post too see if any other IL guys are interested in going.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Car Pool*

bigpappa it seems like i remember some others wanting in group two before it filled up. I didn't go back and look though. Maybe you could find some of those guys and see if they are still interested and close enough to car pool.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Is it Wackem or Sneaky that is in question for group 2?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*not me*

it is not me that is in question..I think it was sneaky that had the chance at an elk.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*carpool*

Wackem is the bubble man.
Big Pappa. Why don't you see about going with us. Check with Silviadrifter20
as he is driving from Virgina I beleive. If nothing else, like I said earlier, maybe you and Arrow can carpool to kansas, and we'll make it 5 from here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Korey is locked on dates if im not mistaken due to work


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> Is it Wackem or Sneaky that is in question for group 2?


Sneaky, but i'm gonna shame him into goin for sure...lol we Texans have a reputation to uphold ya know.

and for the record Korey..




YOU'RE FIRED!! lmao


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yep, without hiring an extra employee I just can't be gone on a Monday....EVER:sad:. If something changes between now and then I'll let ya's know....but it would take either doubling our current sales or bankruptcy to change things.....and if it was the latter I'm gonna have to pull a Campo.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm a little slow here lately....what am I FIRED from exactly?:noidea:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya know, ole george bush has your gas troubles cured! just keep this tax break check for the antelope hunt, and you maybe able to get 1/3 of your trip for free!!!

honestly, im hoping it lowers some by then. they usually lower it a bit after labor day, theres not as many tourists to rip off


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

my check is going right back to them and then some on june 15th when my next estimated tax payment is due.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> I'm a little slow here lately....what am I FIRED from exactly?:noidea:


you called me Boss :noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> ya know, ole george bush has your gas troubles cured! just keep this tax break check for the antelope hunt, and you maybe able to get 1/3 of your trip for free!!!
> 
> honestly, im hoping it lowers some by then. they usually lower it a bit after labor day, theres not as many tourists to rip off



to bad they didn't give us a check for every energy option going up! heck electric bill went up, propane 2.50+ per gallon, gas at almost 4.00 gallon. i am sure glad i don't have natural gas anymore, danit man hows a guy to make it? heck every week i get price changes for the store, and they an't going down, diesel at 4.70 gallon, heck almost $600.00 delivery fee now, for 1 load! do you know how much groceries we have to sell to pay for just that fee, at 2% profit! i am in the wrong business!


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Been gone for 3 weeks chasing turks. Struck out in South Dakota and had 1 shot in MN but messed up. I think Silviadrifter20 is planning on coming thru MN on I-90 and we'll ride together. That's the last I heard from him.



bartman3562 said:


> Here is the last group list.
> group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
> sign up if this works for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> ya know, ole george bush has your gas troubles cured!


Well, Hillary and Obama are hitting it hard here in Oregon. Obama will be at the U of O tomorrow; Hillary is in So. Oregon, I think.

They say they have the solution to the high prices for gas! I also hear Hillary is going to provide affordable health care for everyone in the country! I think they're promising so much, I'm ready to ask "where do I line up?":wink:

At least that's what they're saying here. It's funny to see that someone finally cares about who Oregon's votes go for - now that the race is so close, they actually think we're important!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> to bad they didn't give us a check for every energy option going up! heck electric bill went up, propane 2.50+ per gallon, gas at almost 4.00 gallon. i am sure glad i don't have natural gas anymore, danit man hows a guy to make it? heck every week i get price changes for the store, and they an't going down, diesel at 4.70 gallon, heck almost $600.00 delivery fee now, for 1 load! do you know how much groceries we have to sell to pay for just that fee, at 2% profit! i am in the wrong business!


If it eases your mind my business is to distribute T-sacks, foam trays, film, register tape etc to grocery stores. I've seen increases as much as 60% on certain items in the past 6-9 months.

Around here I can't get away with a delivery charge due to stiff competition and I've had to eat a good portion of some of the increases.

The most popular grocery warehouse around here....Super Value has been losing a ton of buisiness the past 5-7 years due to high delivery fees. Figure $1,000-$2,000 per week minimum for the small stores.

We do have a small startup in Indiana that started out with I think a $35 delivery fee for supermarkets but even they are up to a few hundred now I think.

Diesel is my biggest expense by FAR! On a good day my 2 trucks will go through 100 gallons+ The price is close to triple what it was when I started my business just over 3 years ago.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bp*

what is the name of you company? 


we have went to 2 deliveries per week from 3. its hard to keep produce fresh, but it saves $600.00 a week. x 52 weeks per year....ya my wages for the year. crazy isn't it! and credit card company charged us .34 per transaction when i started managing here 2 years ago, i found a company doing it for .06 per trans. and we average 60 or so a day. saving another $5000.00 per year. 
without some of these changes we would be closing our doors. our company had 11 stores 10 years ago, now we are down to 3. wow soon wally world will be the only one left!  talk about high prices then! and we won't have a choice about where to buy.
not good people, not good!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> what is the name of you company?
> 
> 
> we have went to 2 deliveries per week from 3. its hard to keep produce fresh, but it saves $600.00 a week. x 52 weeks per year....ya my wages for the year. crazy isn't it! and credit card company charged us .34 per transaction when i started managing here 2 years ago, i found a company doing it for .06 per trans. and we average 60 or so a day. saving another $5000.00 per year.
> ...


K&A Distribution Inc. We're only in IL unfortunately...hopefully soon to be Indiana as well. We are similar to Bunzl...just WAY, WAY smaller. I'd imagine your warehouse orders it's supplies from Bunzl....most do.

Wal-Mart will be the downfall of the grocery industry. I'd say IL has maybe 1/2 of the stores we had 10-15 years ago....that many have gone out of business. In another 10 years I don't think there will be very many small stores or companies left.....but then with ULTRA high fuel prices people will stop driving 30 miles to Wal Mart and mom and pops will start opening up again in the small towns....at least that's how I dream it will go...who know:noidea:.
Is there a push in your area to scrap the plastic bags for the Eco bags that you sell for about $1-$1.50 and customers bring back to re-use? That's the big push here right now...but I can't justify tying up 1/3 my inventory volume to bring in a container load.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> Well, Hillary and Obama are hitting it hard here in Oregon. Obama will be at the U of O tomorrow; Hillary is in So. Oregon, I think.
> 
> They say they have the solution to the high prices for gas! I also hear Hillary is going to provide affordable health care for everyone in the country! I think they're promising so much, I'm ready to ask "where do I line up?":wink:
> 
> At least that's what they're saying here. It's funny to see that someone finally cares about who Oregon's votes go for - now that the race is so close, they actually think we're important!


oh im sure the democratic party will help the economy, im more worried about em taking hunting seasons. scary scary group in that regard.

bigpappa and manboy, you guys are tools. walmart is the best thing to ever happen to the grocery business. i dont see how you can say otherwise. stuffs way cheaper there.

try to buy your groceries at Manboy's Meat, or whatever the hell he calls that store....you think gas is high....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> oh im sure the democratic party will help the economy, im more worried about em taking hunting seasons. scary scary group in that regard.
> 
> bigpappa and manboy, you guys are tools. *walmart is the best thing to ever happen to the grocery business. i dont see how you can say otherwise. stuffs way cheaper there.*try to buy your groceries at Manboy's Meat, or whatever the hell he calls that store....you think gas is high....


Just wait til Manboy's Meat, or whatever the hell he calls that store....goes out of business:wink:. You think he's expensive now...Wally will be WAY more expensive guaranteed!

When I was turkey hunting 2 weeks ago 2 hrs from my house I went in the wally down there and bought a bag of oranges, lots of competition paid $3.98 for an 8# bag of oranges. Got home the next day and was in the wally 8 miles from me with no competition and they were $7.98 for the SAME BAG!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh i konw, i just like spooling manboy up about walmart. one time on a trip home from hog hunting in texas my brother and i got a 4 hour disertation on walmart. of course, i MIGHT have thrown a bit of fuel on the fire for fun.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> of course, i MIGHT have thrown a bit of fuel on the fire for fun.....


I think that's what some of us do best - fuel the fire, or stir the pot!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fire*



orduckhunter said:


> I think that's what some of us do best - fuel the fire, or stir the pot!


Some people just aren't as interesting, unless they get fired up, so see, we are just helping them to become interesting people :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*walmart*

i have been waiting for them to make a broadhead target with thier smily face on it!:uzi:............:happy:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

BigPappa said:


> Just wait til Manboy's Meat, or whatever the hell he calls that store....goes out of business:wink:. You think he's expensive now...Wally will be WAY more expensive guaranteed!
> 
> When I was turkey hunting 2 weeks ago 2 hrs from my house I went in the wally down there and bought a bag of oranges, lots of competition paid $3.98 for an 8# bag of oranges. Got home the next day and was in the wally 8 miles from me with no competition and they were $7.98 for the SAME BAG!


You eat alot of oranges.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> You eat alot of oranges.


Did not buy a 2nd bag....just noticed the price was double for the exact same bag. I get a kick out of the price differences between wally's just 30 minutes apart from each other.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

it's that way here. there is one in spearfish 30 mles away to the east, then one 60 miles to the west of us. and wouldn't you know it both stores get shipments from the denver warehouse but the prices are not the same!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

my favorite walmart moment, a few years back i was in the one 60 miles west (gillette), and it was the middle of spring turkey season. i needed a new mouth call, lost my other one. looked and looked, finally asked the lady in sporting goods. she was the department manager, and when i asked, she says "you mean theres a season this time of year?" if that isnt word for word, its pretty close... and yes this is a bigtime turkey area, the black hills are known as the merriams capital of the world. 
sad


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> my favorite walmart moment, a few years back i was in the one 60 miles west (gillette), and it was the middle of spring turkey season. i needed a new mouth call, lost my other one. looked and looked, finally asked the lady in sporting goods. she was the department manager, and when i asked, she says "you mean theres a season this time of year?" if that isnt word for word, its pretty close... and yes this is a bigtime turkey area, the black hills are known as the merriams capital of the world.
> sad


did she then say "I hope you *catch *one" ?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

One word of advice when doing honey do's around the house wear gloves. No shooting for me for a week or so


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

well at least when you do something you go all the way.... no half ace'n it for you...

how'd ya manage that one??


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So what kind of honey do caused that? 

That's it...I'm all done doing honey do's! Obviously they are very dangerous and can interfere with a man's archery!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*X2*



BigPappa said:


> So what kind of honey do caused that?
> 
> That's it...I'm all done doing honey do's! Obviously they are very dangerous and can interfere with a man's archery!


Agreed, no more honey do's for ANY archer. Quick, print flyers and help spread the word


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Agreed, no more honey do's for ANY archer. Quick, print flyers and help spread the word


some how i think that flyers aint gonna mean crap when it comes to an angry wife :noidea: maybe that's just my experience.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wife*



[email protected] said:


> some how i think that flyers aint gonna mean crap when it comes to an angry wife :noidea: maybe that's just my experience.


Like a buddy told me once. He went to a friends house, in Alabama, and his wife was hanging out cloths, barefoot, working her a** off. Buddy ask him how that was possible. Friend just told him you have to go WAY back in the boonies to find a real wife. Some of them ain't never seen the sun shine, and are so happy they do ALL the work.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Like a buddy told me once. He went to a friends house, in Alabama, and his wife was hanging out cloths, barefoot, working her a** off. Buddy ask him how that was possible. Friend just told him you have to go WAY back in the boonies to find a real wife. Some of them ain't never seen the sun shine, and are so happy they do ALL the work.


he didn't call her "Sis" did he??


cause ya never know about them Bama boys......(cue the banjo music)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> he didn't call her "Sis" did he??
> 
> 
> cause *ya never know about them Bama boys*......(cue the banjo music)


Careful there, Elite - not too far removed from the stuff they got going on there in El Dorado!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*my best*

this got me in trouble for a while.


wife comes home from work one evening a says, " my feet are hurting"
my reply was " if i carried an @ss like that around mine would hurt too."
she got mad!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> this got me in trouble for a while.
> 
> 
> wife comes home from work one evening a says, " my feet are hurting"
> ...


LOL I was just laughing my @ss off reading this and the wife looks at me wondering why....so I read it too her LOL. For some reason she didn't see the humor in it:noidea:.

Just shows it's time for Pappa to go on another hunt so she can regain her sense of humor back!:tongue::wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

mine owns a gun no @ss laughs from me.got the eye for the elliptical flier that was lying on table.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Careful there, Elite - not too far removed from the stuff they got going on there in El Dorado!


those were immigrants from out west brother.... don't get those confused with real Texans...

now David Koresch... he was one of us:embara:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> those were immigrants from out west brother.... don't get those confused with real Texans...
> 
> now David Koresch... he was one of us:embara:


oh, I see!

actually, I was just thinking there are probably some wackos in every state!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> oh, I see!
> 
> actually, I was just thinking there are probably some wackos in every state!


some states just have more, right Mr. OREGON.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> some states just have more, right Mr. OREGON.


You are correct, sir!

I'll be visiting your home state soon. I get into SA on the 15th, and stay for about a week. Turn the A/C on, open your doors and windows, and cool that place down a few degrees!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> I'll be visiting your home state soon. I get into SA on the 15th, and stay for about a week. Turn the A/C on, open your doors and windows, and cool that place down a few degrees!


good luck!!!.... it's been crazy hot and humid the last few days.... i can't wait to fly the coup.....


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wait*

Me either.
Got the hitch mounted cleaning hoist done today. Painting it right now :darkbeer: Should work perfect. 1 Goes in receiver, 2nd goes into that piece, and the 3rd goes on top. 8 feet off ground when done, with a hook for the hoist and gambrel. Gut and skin it out, then swing it into the truck :wink: Will try to post pics later.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Done*

Ok, here's the pics. Pulley and gambrel are at home, but you can see the loop on the end of arm where it will attach. I think it will work great, and perfect for deer season. I usually hunt alone and sometimes can be hard to load them up by yourself. This should help :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i've got basically the same thing only difference is i have a boat winch mounted to the upright to crank the animal up..


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I built one very similar - it just doesn't swing. I need to re-work some of it, since I now have a different truck. I want to be able to open and close my tailgate when it's on.
It's a bit heavy - but "too heavy" for antelope is like "too dead" to me. It won't collapse under load, and that's all I wanted.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i don't think there is such a thing as too heavy... but that's just me.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

too heavy on a speedgoat, no the big bucks will go about 90 lbs.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> too heavy on a speedgoat, no the big bucks will go about 90 lbs.:wink:


I'm pretty sure I saw 90 lb field mice in TX when I was there:noidea:.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw 90 lb field mice in TX when I was there:noidea:.


That was a big buck that had shed his antlers.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i don't think there is such a thing as too heavy... but that's just me.


When I built mine, I had elk in mind. Of course, getting an elk where I can drive to it isn't too likely where I hunt. Did it in NM, though!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*page 4 I don't think so*

Ttt


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Whew*

Glad you caught that man. :cocktail: Page 5 would mean doom  How's that thumb doing? Looked pretty nasty, and doesn't sound like you were sharpening broadheads.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Thumb*

So Riverghost what is the story behind the cut.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I am remodeling my bathroom I was ripping old tile off and the tile won:tongue: that was thurs. night so friday I ripped old floor out installed new subfloor and new chitter and sink. Sunday I framed in new tub (72*36*21) tub got it all level and square took it outside and filled it up to check pump and jets well 5 of the 8 jets leaked so I took it back and got a different one so tonight I ripped all the framing I built and stared all over this one is a half inch shorter but this one holds water :tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I am remodeling my bathroom I was ripping old tile off and the tile won:tongue: that was thurs. night so friday I ripped old floor out installed new subfloor and new chitter and sink. Sunday I framed in new tub (72*36*21) tub got it all level and square took it outside and filled it up to check pump and jets well 5 of the 8 jets leaked so I took it back and got a different one so tonight I ripped all the framing I built and stared all over this one is a half inch shorter but this one holds water :tongue:


Maybe it'll leave a wicked scar, and every time your wife sees it she'll remember how you slaved to remodel the bathroom. 
That kind of devotion deserves a good hunting trip!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pass*



orduckhunter said:


> Maybe it'll leave a wicked scar, and every time your wife sees it she'll remember how you slaved to remodel the bathroom.
> That kind of devotion deserves a good hunting trip!:wink:


I have heard of earning a kitchen pass, but never a BATHROOM pass 

:wink:

Guess she knows about the Antelope hunt now LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*ghost*

that sucks about the thumb. we got to keep them, thats what makes us the dominate predator! :darkbeer:



hey guys i just finished another goat last night. i'll put some pics of it on tonight when i get home. this is an awsome goat, the horns go up and out. the curl is wierd!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone have GPS coordinates of approx where we will be? How about a town?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*belle fourche*



BigPappa said:


> Anyone have GPS coordinates of approx where we will be? How about a town?


is the closest big town. will be north of it. i am not sure the exactly where. i will do some scouting in a few weeks to see what walk in we will be huntn. i will get some coodinate at that time.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*AT antelope hunter wannabes*



manboy said:


> is the closest big town. will be north of it. i am not sure the exactly where. i will do some scouting in a few weeks to see what walk in we will be huntn. i will get some coodinate at that time.


Yes, and make sure you send them via PM :gossip:
Wouldn't want any undesirables to know where we will be hunting :ninja:

:nono:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*007 like*

they probably be stoppin by at diner time.hate to see-um sticks ghost ,smacked the meaty side of hand today witha 22 0z. east wing,about pissed my self.didn't hurt the grip so i'll live.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

ALL COORDINATES WILL BE SENT VIA PM....

don't want to give any people the urge to beat us to our blinds before we show up to south dakota.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*cool goat*

what do you think?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

That's an awesome goat! Pretty cool to see some character like that from an animal that is usually so typical.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*different*

That's for sure, but cool 
:darkbeer: to the hunter, and his taxi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

that's awesome.... i'm definitely jealous.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, I'm curious about this SD public land. Will there be any cows out there?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Hey, I'm curious about this SD public land. Will there be any cows out there?


why you skeeered??? you'd have to be a real dumb ace to get hurt by a cow:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> what do you think?


we'll nickname that one "crazy-horns"!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

page 3


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> why you skeeered??? you'd have to be a real dumb ace to get hurt by a cow:zip:


Tell me about it! Haha!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well guys - keep this thread near the top
I'll be leaving early in the morning for Texas. I'll be back in about a week.
in the meantime, I think I'll be sweatin' up a storm!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> well guys - keep this thread near the top
> I'll be leaving early in the morning for Texas. I'll be back in about a week.
> in the meantime, I think I'll be sweatin' up a storm!


oh yeah it's been hot and humid...good luck


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

that goat was not smart enough to get outta the wind during horn growth.i'd take one just like him.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*manboy*

That goat has some good character. Nice mount.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pleasure, Or Hunt?*



orduckhunter said:


> well guys - keep this thread near the top
> I'll be leaving early in the morning for Texas. I'll be back in about a week.
> in the meantime, I think I'll be sweatin' up a storm!


You going to get a hog hunt in while you are there?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

if i'm not mistakin his daughter is graduating from college which is the reason for the visit. hog huntin would be pretty tuff right now being how hot it is. definitely need some gear for night hunting.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> if i'm not mistakin his daughter is graduating from college which is the reason for the visit. hog huntin would be pretty tuff right now being how hot it is. definitely need some gear for night hunting.


Isn't there a thread floating around about "who" the real hunters are? A little heat won't keep a "real hunter" from getting r done!:tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*night time*

After dark is how we hunt them. You try to hunt days where we go, and will be lucky to even see a hog. I'll bring some pics along of our set-ups. After 10 years, I think we have gotten pretty good at it :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*some stuff*

:darkbeer: The one is my son's first hog. Can't tell I'm pretty proud of him and it can ya


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hello*

Everyone still awake :wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*i'm back*

:darkbeer:just got home, checkin in.WOW that looks like a motley bunch,good times and a nice hog too.i was out on a overnight bluegill trip with the next gen.,man they can stay up late.i saw there is a R100 in big pappas neck of the woods.really like ta shoot it,but funds(gas)probably kill it so close to hunt date.have to order some 452x small to build a spare string(out of black).watched easton bowhunting goating it had to turn ti-vo off was gettin to amped up.gotta crash to lake in morning again.:tongue:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Disc*

Got my Disc today, got it cleaned up, handles welded on. Will season it tonight, and it will be ready to cook some antelope fajitas come September. :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

well i've got some good news and some bad news. bad news is i got run over by a cow and stomped good enough i needed surgery to my left shoulder. this event may possibly take me out for all this years hunting season til around late November early december. good news is my shoulder, my rotator cup and my pride are healing up welp. and i served up a little GLOCK style justice, and to top it off the cow tasted really good with a little stubb's marinade and some good ol Texas style tater salad. 

i'll know closer to august what's going to come of my hunting season. i gotta unload a few things to make room for a 50lb sissy bow like obsessedlss shoots. ukey:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*darn the luck*

My 1000th post, and I was hoping it would be profound words of wisdom, and instead I Have to tell one of my future hunting pardners and friends that his accident sure s**ks. Man that is bad. Hopefully it will heal quickly for you and Sept will be fine. One of our hog hunters had his done in March, and he has been shooting 60 lbs since early May, so it can happen. Good luck and keep us informed. Honestly, smurfysgirl on here has a 60 lb Gander tech hunter elite for sale, $425. Great bow, great price, and it goes to 50 LBs :wink: That is what my friend shoots, and it is so smooth, it feels like 10 lbs lighter. Not bad speed wise either. At 70, 30, it shoots my 413 grains at 290. That will kill antelope :darkbeer:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> well i've got some good news and some bad news. bad news is i got run over by a cow and stomped good enough i needed surgery to my left shoulder. this event may possibly take me out for all this years hunting season til around late November early december. good news is my shoulder, my rotator cup and my pride are healing up welp. and i served up a little GLOCK style justice, and to top it off the cow tasted really good with a little stubb's marinade and some good ol Texas style tater salad.
> 
> i'll know closer to august what's going to come of my hunting season. i gotta unload a few things to make room for a 50lb sissy bow like obsessedlss shoots. ukey:


I'll see what I can do about that pride healing a little slower.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm lookin at a 50# ELITE FIRE right now or even an ELITE XXL in 50#'s if they make it. i've heard the cam on the FIRE is super smooth. i'll back it down to 40 or so lbs and work from there. 

luckily it was my bow arm that got torn up and not my right arm. so it may not be so bad. 

congrats on the 1000th post.

didn't mean to rain on your paradelain:

i'm pretty pissed to say the least. that ***** got what was comin to her though. you ever see what 10rounds of 235grains .45auto hollow points does to a cows skull???ukey: was not pretty.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I'll see what I can do about that pride healing a little slower.


i knew i could count on you 



jerk 

my uncle feels all bad since i told him a million times to get rid of that very cow last year when she tried to run me down before. i don't know what i was thinkin turnin my back to her like that, even though it was only for a second. i'll tell ya what that drill stem held up to the abuse though, lmao. i guess it was money well spent. if it would have been aluminum it probably wouldn't have torn my shoulder up so bad cause it would have had some give to it. the DR. said that's what really tore it up so good. her pinnin me up against that chute like that. he said the stompin on it after i fell to the ground didn't help though:tongue:.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i'm lookin at a 50# ELITE FIRE right now or even an ELITE XXL in 50#'s if they make it. i've heard the cam on the FIRE is super smooth. i'll back it down to 40 or so lbs and work from there.


A buddy of mine has a GTO, and his wife has a Fire. He has a hard time putting that Fire down. Says that's the nicest bow he's ever shot. He seems to like it more than his GTO.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i knew i could count on you
> 
> 
> 
> jerk


I'm here for ya brother.

Confucius say: shoot cow now, eat hamburger with two hands. Shoot cow later, eat hamburger with one hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I'm here for ya brother.
> 
> Confucius say: shoot cow now, eat hamburger with two hands. Shoot cow later, eat hamburger with one hand.


you ever try typing with one hand?? not easy. now i know how my brother feels. dang chicken pecker when he types..lmao

confucius also say: walk over here and flap gums, crawl away with foot lodged in uranus


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> A buddy of mine has a GTO, and his wife has a Fire. He has a hard time putting that Fire down. Says that's the nicest bow he's ever shot. He seems to like it more than his GTO.


that's what i've heard too. seems like it'd be plenty for goats. just have to shoot a fixed blade instead of the monster heads i was plannin on shootin. 

hopefully, i'll get cleared. i know my wife is all over my butt to take it easy and not rush it.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> you ever try typing with one hand?? not easy. now i know how my brother feels. dang chicken pecker when he types..lmao
> 
> confucius also say: walk over here and flap gums, crawl away with foot lodged in uranus


I've tried typing with one hand, but I just give up and put my beer down for a few seconds.

I don't think you can kick all that well with your balance being so far off!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> that's what i've heard too. seems like it'd be plenty for goats. just have to shoot a fixed blade instead of the monster heads i was plannin on shootin.
> 
> hopefully, i'll get cleared. i know my wife is all over my butt to take it easy and not rush it.


Ah, what's the point in having a wife if you can't piss her off now and then?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Ah, what's the point in having a wife if you can't piss her off now and then?


ohh i/ve got a lot of work still to do w/ u grasshopper..... but dont worry ill learn ya


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ohh i/ve got a lot of work still to do w/ u grasshopper..... but dont worry ill learn ya


Learn away.....cause so far, that's the only thing that I've found myself to be good at.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

knowledge comes with patience..........and tight lips:tongue:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

elite, they make a mouth release for compounds. pretty common for amputees and guys with shoulder injuries. dwight schuch had shoulder surgery a couple years back and had to use one that year. get a bowhunter magazine, his email is in there. email him and he wil get ya the info.

from what ive read they are not too terribly difficult to get accurate with. ya, you might have to draw off handed, but they even make a site now for shooting with your non dominant eye.....

if ya still want to bowhunt this fall there are ways.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i've read and seen that on one of the BowhunterTV shows...i'm not gettin too drastic until i find out how it's gonna work out. i do own a few rifles...but i don't think that'd help for an archery antelope hunt.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

man that bites,did mine 5 yrs ago.dr. wanted to cut but i passed,took it easy on that shoulder for a month.then went lite tell i could turn it up.still gives me a fit occassionally.bart congrats on 1000.I found out this mourning that purchases are down.if sales don't pick up they will post on tues for fallowing week if plants down or not.when enough orders built up fire up and run production.heck i may not have to take vacation time for the hunt.:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

1998th


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

1999


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

2000 :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: I thried to come with something great for my 2000th 







but I couldn't


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> man that bites,did mine 5 yrs ago.dr. wanted to cut but i passed,took it easy on that shoulder for a month.then went lite tell i could turn it up.still gives me a fit occassionally.bart congrats on 1000.I found out this mourning that purchases are down.if sales don't pick up they will post on tues for fallowing week if plants down or not.when enough orders built up fire up and run production.heck i may not have to take vacation time for the hunt.:darkbeer::wink:


well, i didn't have much of a choice. i dislocated it, and tore some ligaments and my rotator cuff. i got pinned between a brahma cow and a 2 3/8" drill stem chute and then when i fell i got stomped on my shoulder and ribs pretty good. then like a dumbace i reset my shoulder myself (after i shot the cow) by having my brother pull on it and banging my shoulder back against the chute again. i know i know.. it seemed like a good idea at the time. but it was pretty screwed up. luckily it's just my bow arm.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> well, i didn't have much of a choice. i dislocated it, and tore some ligaments and my rotator cuff. i got pinned between a brahma cow and a 2 3/8" drill stem chute and then when i fell i got stomped on my shoulder and ribs pretty good. then like a dumbace i reset my shoulder myself (after i shot the cow) by having my brother pull on it and banging my shoulder back against the chute again. i know i know.. it seemed like a good idea at the time. but it was pretty screwed up. luckily it's just my bow arm.


sounds like your lucky you didn't get punctured lungs or worse!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> sounds like your lucky you didn't get punctured lungs or worse!


i gave worse than i got...:wink: we had some of her for dinner tonight. she didn't have horns thank god, that could have really been bad if she did.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

what the hell....just cause i'm on the injured reserve list doesn't mean this thing goes to almost page 5


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Man if gas keeps going up we may need to get and 5 more in the truck so we can afford it. It is going to get crazy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah i know... gas is $3.69 here in Floresville


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

walked in the door shake-in my head $3.99 gal. two sacks of grocerys $40.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> walked in the door shake-in my head $3.99 gal. two sacks of grocerys $40.


for gas??


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

$3.79


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Injury*

Elite you sure that was a cow that got you and not that AT&T rep you were so mad at about your dial up. J/K 

Take it easy and give those injuries time to heal. 

Gas here is $3.89. I think it is getting to the point people are looking for alternative means of transportation and car pooling


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Elite you sure that was a cow that got you and not that AT&T rep you were so mad at about your dial up. J/K
> 
> Take it easy and give those injuries time to heal.
> 
> Gas here is $3.89. I think it is getting to the point people are looking for alternative means of transportation and car pooling


yeah cause i'd have kicked the at&t guys ace easy. and it probably would have tasted like shiat when i made burger out of him cause he was definitely full of it.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> walked in the door shake-in my head $3.99 gal. two sacks of grocerys $40.




ya it sucks for us retailers, we have to sell x amount to pay the bills. getting real hard. but the big guy still going stong. its going to get real bad in the next year or so with these fuel prices.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I saw anywhere from $3.85 to $4.16 the past 2 days for cheap stuff. Town I live in is $4.08 and it's just gonna keep getting higher. I've ditched the truck for the escort here lately.....15 mpg for the truck vs. 37 today from the escort!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i hate fords, but i would love to have an escort again!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya it sucks for us retailers, we have to sell x amount to pay the bills. getting real hard. but the big guy still going stong. its going to get real bad in the next year or so with these fuel prices.


I'm sure it's tough on the grocery stores as prices are skyrocketing and it's a competitive business but I think I've got it much worse....going through 100 gallons+ of diesel fuel on a good day...ukey:. This time last year we were making good money....I'm barely breaking even this year.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i wish we were breaking even!*

this has been a tuff year. on average we loose 8,000-10,000 by april 1st. then start coming out of it, i have still yet to climb out of the hole. bad year, real bad! ukey:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> this has been a tuff year. on average we loose 8,000-10,000 by april 1st. then start coming out of it, i have still yet to climb out of the hole. bad year, real bad! ukey:


May is my month. I usually do better up to now, then kick butt in May then profits slide after that....breaking even now is looking like a grim year. Maybe I can actually get some of that money back from that Sam character that's been taking so much.

If something isn't done REAL SOON to stabilize diesel prices it's gonna get real BAD!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*truckers*

here, and around the midwest were talking stikes. to high of fuel prices, cutting them out of profits. could be a bad deal for the state out west if no transportation. not goodukey:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> here, and around the midwest were talking stikes. to high of fuel prices, cutting them out of profits. could be a bad deal for the state out west if no transportation. not goodukey:


i've heard wind of the same thing...don't know if it holds water or not. only time is going to tell. it's getting rough everywhere. some genius wanted to use corn to make ethanol and some a-holes think it's necessary to make a record profit every quarter. i've been gettin ready for the on coming depression. people think i'm nuts but it's the truth. got rid of some cattle to make room at our place to start farming if need be. (that's what got me into the shoulder situation.) cleaned out the cellar and sealed all the cracks and then resealed the entire thing. stock piling brass, powder, and bullets. sold off some of the more expensive chambered rifles and elaborate tactical gear that i don't need, and a few auto loadin shotguns. i even bought almost 20 cases of cannin jars and lids. my brother said i'm nuts, but i think i'm just cautious. what do you guys think??


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i've heard wind of the same thing...don't know if it holds water or not. only time is going to tell. it's getting rough everywhere. some genius wanted to use corn to make ethanol and some a-holes think it's necessary to make a record profit every quarter. i've been gettin ready for the on coming depression. people think i'm nuts but it's the truth. got rid of some cattle to make room at our place to start farming if need be. (that's what got me into the shoulder situation.) cleaned out the cellar and sealed all the cracks and then resealed the entire thing. stock piling brass, powder, and bullets. sold off some of the more expensive chambered rifles and elaborate tactical gear that i don't need, and a few auto loadin shotguns. i even bought almost 20 cases of cannin jars and lids. my brother said i'm nuts, but i think i'm just cautious. what do you guys think??


Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Not a bad idea at all.


yeah but you are nuts so your vote is really null and void. 




:set1_thinking:
but maybe it takes a nut to know a nut:noidea:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yeah but you are nuts so your vote is really null and void.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*careful*



[email protected] said:


> i've heard wind of the same thing...don't know if it holds water or not. only time is going to tell. it's getting rough everywhere. some genius wanted to use corn to make ethanol and some a-holes think it's necessary to make a record profit every quarter. i've been gettin ready for the on coming depression. people think i'm nuts but it's the truth. got rid of some cattle to make room at our place to start farming if need be. (that's what got me into the shoulder situation.) cleaned out the cellar and sealed all the cracks and then resealed the entire thing. stock piling brass, powder, and bullets. sold off some of the more expensive chambered rifles and elaborate tactical gear that i don't need, and a few auto loadin shotguns. i even bought almost 20 cases of cannin jars and lids. my brother said i'm nuts, but i think i'm just cautious. what do you guys think??


I have never been on to worry about these things a lot, like when 2000 hit, but I am getting the same feeling in the pit of my stomach about this stuff now. I am real worried about how things will be for my grandchildren. The biggest concern is getting enough people together with a valid plan to fix it though. It will be much worse in a while, and don't beleive it will get better in my lifetime.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I have never been on to worry about these things a lot, like when 2000 hit, but I am getting the same feeling in the pit of my stomach about this stuff now. I am real worried about how things will be for my grandchildren. The biggest concern is getting enough people together with a valid plan to fix it though. It will be much worse in a while, and don't beleive it will get better in my lifetime.


I can't imagine it getting any better. Right now we are lucky that we have so much wildlife in this country! When all the PETA folk can't afford to buy groceries though and have to result to wild game it won't take long to dwindle the populations again back down to where they were 100 years ago.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*alaska expedition*

anyone watch it? i say it for the first time last night. they have a bunch of city slickers trying to live in alaska for 3 months into the winter. pretty funny seeing them " well i don't like guns, and hunting" well after a few weeks of just eating salmon, red meat looks pretty good! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> I have never been on to worry about these things a lot, like when 2000 hit, but I am getting the same feeling in the pit of my stomach about this stuff now. I am real worried about how things will be for my grandchildren. The biggest concern is getting enough people together with a valid plan to fix it though. It will be much worse in a while, and don't beleive it will get better in my lifetime.


i didn't buy into the Y2K crap either...i think this is a lot different really. that was an imaginary scenario, and this is beginning to seem very real. my biggest worry is things are a little far gone to get back to "normal". i don't care what anyone says Washington really doesn't care about the average working family, if they did we wouldn't be where we're at now. the past elections have been more of picking the lesser evil than someone that actually deserves to run our great country. 

i think if it really starts to head south there's gonna be a lot of stealing and killing going on. the average american is far from self-reliant, and doesn't have a clue how to provide for themself much less an entire family. so their gonna go looking for people that can give them a free hand out. that's the scariest part.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> anyone watch it? i say it for the first time last night. they have a bunch of city slickers trying to live in alaska for 3 months into the winter. pretty funny seeing them " well i don't like guns, and hunting" well after a few weeks of just eating salmon, red meat looks pretty good! haha


oh yeah the alaska experiment... it's hilarious. the black guy got whacked when he tried to shoot that .338 the first time. and the asian girl was disgusted by guttin an animal and having to hack off the paws before she cooked it.  its an entertaining show. is it just me or did the guide that did the moose hunts was pretty crappy. i'd figure it'd be 100X harder to bag a mountain goat than a moose and they went 2/2 on goats and 0/2 on moose.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*moose hunt*

i think maybe i know the guides family, kinda turned out like my moose hunt. guide hade now clue. you here the sounds he was letting out, sounded like a old car horn!


oh, the scope thing was great! i was waiting to see that, i told my wife look,look, bang. hahahahaha, she said nice your mean. i said what a [email protected], oh it was great! 

him gutting the goat was good, "i almost throu-up" hahaha, city slickers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

that show is good stuff. i wish i could get an all expense paid 3 month vacation to Alaska and have a hunt thrown in as well... man they got it rough. bunch a damn pansies


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i didn't buy into the Y2K crap either...i think this is a lot different really. that was an imaginary scenario, and this is beginning to seem very real. my biggest worry is things are a little far gone to get back to "normal". i don't care what anyone says Washington really doesn't care about the average working family, if they did we wouldn't be where we're at now. the past elections have been more of picking the lesser evil than someone that actually deserves to run our great country.
> 
> i think if it really starts to head south there's gonna be a lot of stealing and killing going on. the average american is far from self-reliant, and doesn't have a clue how to provide for themself much less an entire family. so their gonna go looking for people that can give them a free hand out. that's the scariest part.


You ain't kiddin'....about any of that. 

Y2K was a joke. This ain't. I'm not the gloom and doom type, but I'm not real positive about our future, either. Those that can't rely on their own skills may be in a boat without a paddle.

But we can deal with that when the time comes. For now, I think South Dakota pronghorn should be the ones worrying.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> that show is good stuff. i wish i could get an all expense paid 3 month vacation to Alaska and have a hunt thrown in as well... man they got it rough. bunch a damn pansies


I'm guessing, like any other "reality" show out there, the participants must not have a real job before going into that nonsense. That would explain not only why they are there, but why they don't have much sense, either.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

hey i wonder if they had permits for the goats and moose hunt.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm back - just got in tonight after a tiring day of travel!



bartman3562 said:


> You going to get a hog hunt in while you are there?


E&L was right, I went for my daughter's graduation from UT Health Science Center - San Antonio. But, I've got a friend there with a ranch down out of Uvalde. We went down there and spent a couple of days. I didn't take a bow, which didn't matter. We did go out looking for piggies, and only saw one little one - ran away too quick to shoot anyway. But we had a great time, and did a little fishing.

I read back over the posts since I left, and it sounds like I missed alot. 

Sorry to hear about your injury, Elite. I hope it heals up for you, and you don't miss out on the trip. Like huntnmuleys said, they make releases for guys with only one arm. I know a guy who is missing an arm who gets his elk and deer every year with his bow. Last time I talked to him about it, he was shooting a 100lb bow - he'd hook his string to the release, push the bow out, and release it with his chin.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

By the way, "too hot to hunt" doesn't mean too hot for me, just too hot for the hogs to be out and about.
I think they were waiting until something like 3am for it to be cool enough to roam around.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> By the way, "too hot to hunt" doesn't mean too hot for me, just too hot for the hogs to be out and about.
> I think they were waiting until something like 3am for it to be cool enough to roam around.


the last couple times i went out with a buddy of mine and my brother in law with dogs we didn't hit on anything til around 2am to 4am... they're moving way after dark..

was it hot enough for ya?? lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I'm guessing, like any other "reality" show out there, the participants must not have a real job before going into that nonsense. That would explain not only why they are there, but why they don't have much sense, either.


one was a concrete construction something or other... a waste water engineer, a realitor, and the rest were mostly IT guys..


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*show*

They were talking about that show today at work. I must have been the only one who didn't see it  Sounded like a hoot. But, like stated above, the antelope in SD have the most to be worried about for now. Still working on the list, and slowing gathering things up. Anybody got big plans for this weekend? I think I better do honeydo's, but going over to fill feeder and swap out cards in game camera on monday. Will the bucks be showing any antler yet? Supposed to rain, so food plot may have to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> one was a concrete construction something or other... a waste water engineer, a realitor, and the rest were mostly IT guys..


How do they get the time off?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> How do they get the time off?


well it said that's what they do....not that they were employed.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> well it said that's what they do....not that they were employed.


The geniuses probably all quit their jobs for the show. All but one of them is going to regret that!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> the last couple times i went out with a buddy of mine and my brother in law with dogs we didn't hit on anything til around 2am to 4am... they're moving way after dark..
> 
> *was it hot enough for ya??*


The first few days were terrific! 70s-80s and low humidity. Then around Sunday it started getting hot, and by Monday the humidity started rising. The rest of the week was pretty sticky!
But, a small price to pay to see my daughter! I don't know when the next visit will be.:sad:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> The first few days were terrific! 70s-80s and low humidity. Then around Sunday it started getting hot, and by Monday the humidity started rising. The rest of the week was pretty sticky!
> But, a small price to pay to see my daughter! I don't know when the next visit will be.:sad:


maybe sooner than you think....just gimme a little time:zip: i got something in the works.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> maybe sooner than you think....just gimme a little time:zip: i got something in the works.


Keep me in the loop!

How's the shoulder?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*today*

Grandson and I filled feeders and pulled camera. He got pretty excited when we got to second feeder, hollaring for me to hurry. You can see in pic what he found. I am just posting link to the story thread. Hope everyone enjoys it. :darkbeer:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6948076#post6948076


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Grandson and I filled feeders and pulled camera. He got pretty excited when we got to second feeder, hollaring for me to hurry. You can see in pic what he found. I am just posting link to the story thread. Hope everyone enjoys it. :darkbeer:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6948076#post6948076


That's awesome. I remember that being just about the coolest thing I could find at that age. Still is, really.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> That's awesome. I remember that being just about the coolest thing I could find at that age. Still is, really.


I'm with you - I love finding sheds.

Check out these I saw while in TX.
They're whoppers!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm with you - I love finding sheds.
> 
> Check out these I saw while in TX.
> They're whoppers!


I've never seen sheds like that around here, but I have seen that phone before!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Keep me in the loop!
> 
> How's the shoulder?


it's doin alright...i went pig hunting last night with my brother-in-law and we stuck 2 pigs (with a knife). it was friggin hot... didn't get into pigs until around 4am


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> it's doin alright...i went pig hunting last night with my brother-in-law and we stuck 2 pigs (with a knife). it was friggin hot... didn't get into pigs until around 4am


Maybe it was the dogs that didn't like the heat. If I was a hog dog, I would have told you to to kiss my doggie rear end til 4 in the morning also.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pigs*



[email protected] said:


> it's doin alright...i went pig hunting last night with my brother-in-law and we stuck 2 pigs (with a knife). it was friggin hot... didn't get into pigs until around 4am


If you are able to hunt a pig with a knife, antelope hunt should be a piece of cake. I though you were going to take it easy and let that shoulder heal.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Maybe it was the dogs that didn't like the heat. If I was a hog dog, I would have told you to to kiss my doggie rear end til 4 in the morning also.


we were down by Seadrift and at 2am it was still 80*F outside i was friggin sweatin like a "pig". freakin hot and humid...the gators liked the weather though:zip: that's all i'm sayin about that incident. i looked pretty classic runnin with an arm in a sling chasin some dogs:embara: with a big ace knife strapped to my leg and a GLOCK on my hip.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> If you are able to hunt a pig with a knife, antelope hunt should be a piece of cake. I though you were going to take it easy and let that shoulder heal.


that is me takin it easy...lmao i think i'm gonna be alright. it's my friggin bow arm anyway. i think Dr. Numbnuts is just a little to cautious for my liking.

i don't sit around too much cause it'll lead to me gettin divorced or killed...:zip: i get a little annoying when i'm couped up for too long.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*I hear ya*

I stay doing something all the time. If not i just start thinking of things to aggravate the wife.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> I stay doing something all the time. If not i just start thinking of things to aggravate the wife.


i heard that brotha...my wife kinda likes me being out and about.... keeps us *happily* married.:wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> we were down by Seadrift and at 2am it was still 80*F outside i was friggin sweatin like a "pig". freakin hot and humid...the gators liked the weather though:zip: that's all i'm sayin about that incident. i looked pretty classic runnin with an arm in a sling chasin some dogs:embara: with a big ace knife strapped to my leg and a GLOCK on my hip.


HAHA!

Boy, it got hot fast around here. Weather was real pleasant, and I knew that summer was approaching....but dang, it was just 99 degrees one day with no warning.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*hot*



Sneaky Apasum said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Boy, it got hot fast around here. Weather was real pleasant, and I knew that summer was approaching....but dang, it was just 99 degrees one day with no warning.



I know what ya mean. It was about 95 here with 100% humidity. I just walked outside to get something out of my truck (about 10ft) and broke a sweat.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Boy, it got hot fast around here. Weather was real pleasant, and I knew that summer was approaching....but dang, it was just 99 degrees one day with no warning.


sheesh people were all siked around here cause we almost broke a record the other day....i was like breakin a friggin high temp record is nothing to be dancing about...i'm friggin pissed. 

i can't wait to freakin move out of this god forsaken hell hole of state. i mean i like the Texan "atmosphere" but when it comes to the friggin weather i'm WAY PAST OVER IT.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Wackem said:


> I know what ya mean. It was about 95 here with 100% humidity. I just walked outside to get something out of my truck (about 10ft) and broke a sweat.


Yeah, the humidity is the worst part. I'm ready for some dry mountain air.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I've never seen sheds like that around here, but I have seen that phone before!


The phone doesn't look all that impressive, but the antlers are another thing. 

Actually, they're from a breeder buck on some deer ranch. The biologist came by, and showed them to us. He said the buck scored 226 with that rack - and he is just turning 5! Shows what engineered genetics and high protein feed will do!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> sheesh people were all siked around here cause we almost broke a record the other day....i was like breakin a friggin high temp record is nothing to be dancing about...i'm friggin pissed.
> 
> i can't wait to freakin move out of this god forsaken hell hole of state. i mean i like the Texan "atmosphere" but when it comes to the friggin weather i'm WAY PAST OVER IT.


Yep....nothing real exciting about breaking a record high temperature. I love lots of things about Texas. The weather ain't one of 'em.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Yeah, the humidity is the worst part. I'm ready for some dry mountain air.


We've got the mountain air nearby, but it's not exactly dry. A few T-showers this weekend. But, up in the mountains last week it snowed!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> We've got the mountain air nearby, but it's not exactly dry. A few T-showers this weekend. But, up in the mountains last week it snowed!


Snow? Must be nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> We've got the mountain air nearby, but it's not exactly dry. A few T-showers this weekend. But, up in the mountains last week it snowed!


rub it in


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> rub it in


but, remember, I was in Texas last week. So, I know what you were experiencing!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> but, remember, I was in Texas last week. So, I know what you were experiencing!


yeah for a very brief stay... i'm stuck in this hell hole.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> but, remember, I was in Texas last week. So, I know what you were experiencing!


It's not even hot yet!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> It's not even hot yet!


I know - that's one reason why I don't live there!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*page 4*

let's get this back to page 1


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*hot!*

man guys i wish we had some heat. cold wet and raining all day. 37 for a high!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*ark*

Anybody got plans to build an ark? Might have to email them to me. Keeps this up much longer, and I am going to need one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> man guys i wish we had some heat. cold wet and raining all day. 37 for a high!


i'll come live at your house and you can come live at mine lain:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*come on down*



manboy said:


> man guys i wish we had some heat. cold wet and raining all day. 37 for a high!



Manboy, come on down south. It was 93 here today. My wife had me put up two new fans in the house and i was sweating with the air going full blast.

By the way i also had to get in the attic. It was about 150 in there.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

It was plenty hot here today. Fish wouldn't even come out of the water to hit a topwater.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i'll come live at your house and you can come live at mine lain:


your wife might want a say in that - maybe manboy ought to send her his picture so she can see what she's getting:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> your wife might want a say in that - maybe manboy ought to send her his picture so she can see what she's getting:wink:




ya you guys should see a pic. of me when i was about 2-3. they don't call me manboy for nothing!

well i woke up to 30deg and snow on the ground! !#!$$$%%, i am so much looking forward to some heat! going to O.K. in a few weeks! :darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> ya you guys should see a pic. of me when i was about 2-3. they don't call me manboy for nothing!
> 
> *well i woke up to 30deg and snow on the ground!* !#!$$$%%, i am so much looking forward to some heat! going to O.K. in a few weeks! :darkbeer:


man you've got it rough


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> man you've got it rough




you guys got to understand, it starts snowing here in sept. and hasn't stopped! 2-3 months of snow free is it! and like jan. feb. below 0 for a high!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> you guys got to understand, it starts snowing here in sept. and hasn't stopped! 2-3 months of snow free is it! and like jan. feb. below 0 for a high!


i love winter brother...you can always put more clothes on, but you can only take so much off

unless i find somewhere in Wyoming better than Missoula, MT we'll be some what closer neighbors. just give me a little time.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd love to live in Texas compared to IL politically, however, I just don't think I could stand the heat!

I can't believe you hooligans have stretched this thing to over 900 posts now!:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*montana*

you know there's only to things that come out of montana! steers and ukey:
huntn in montana, bad deal now, hard to get a place to hunt. it is getting like texas. check into it. billings gazeette web page. i really would be carefull about montana.


on a brighter note, i seen a baby antelope sunday. lots of goats running around. some nice bucks. i am looking at going to buffalo for a weekend, maybe 2 weeks from now. i will video tape some goats and a few good spots for camp. it will be 1-2 hours of dvd. i was thinking we could pass it around all of us. cost a couple bucks in postage. but everyone could gaet an idea of where and how the area looks. maybe even a few good goats to drool over!:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> you know there's only to things that come out of montana! steers and ukey:
> huntn in montana, bad deal now, hard to get a place to hunt. it is getting like texas. check into it. billings gazeette web page. i really would be carefull about montana.


oh brother...that's the same thing the say about Texas. they've got a ton of public land :noidea: is it just over crowded or what? i figured i'd be close to Idaho and could hunt black bear cheap, and washington and oregon are just a hop, skip and a jump away. CAN YOU SAY BLACKTAIL!! oh and Roosies:wink: we'll see i guess. now that i've visited with you and huntnmuleys i guess for every one nutjob (you) there's one normal guy (huntnmuleys). that's pretty decent odds i suppose.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> I'd love to live in Texas compared to IL politically, however, I just don't think I could stand the heat!
> 
> I can't believe you hooligans have stretched this thing to over 900 posts now!:darkbeer:


i took you for a liberal yank Korey:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*outfitters*



[email protected] said:


> oh brother...that's the same thing the say about Texas. they've got a ton of public land :noidea: is it just over crowded or what? i figured i'd be close to Idaho and could hunt black bear cheap, and washington and oregon are just a hop, skip and a jump away. CAN YOU SAY BLACKTAIL!! oh and Roosies:wink: we'll see i guess. now that i've visited with you and huntnmuleys i guess for every one nutjob (you) there's one normal guy (huntnmuleys). that's pretty decent odds i suppose.


and NONRESIDENTS are eating up the land. the public is way over crowded becuase of the private that used to let you hunt is now leased!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> i took you for a liberal yank Korey:wink:


oooohhhhh....now you've gone and done it:tongue::wink:!

No liberal here at all.....that's reserved for campo. I'm pretty conservative but I can't say as I'm a big fan of the republican party right now either.

My thoughts regarding politicians is best summed up in a quote that goes something like "the only good politician is a dead politician". Can't remember where I first heard that but the longer I live the more it seems to ring true.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> oooohhhhh....now you've gone and done it:tongue::wink:!
> 
> No liberal here at all.....that's reserved for campo. I'm pretty conservative but I can't say as I'm a big fan of the republican party right now either.
> 
> My thoughts regarding politicians is best summed up in a quote that goes something like "the only good politician is a dead politician". Can't remember where I first heard that but the longer I live the more it seems to ring true.


 

gotcha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> and NONRESIDENTS are eating up the land. the public is way over crowded becuase of the private that used to let you hunt is now leased!


so i see..and wyoming isn't like that??? (not being a smart ace asking a serious question.)

i really liked the looks of Montana. what's the tax situation in Wyoming?? state income tax or no? property tax? sales tax? how's the licensing go for residents? i've been drawing for sheep and shiras moose in Wyoming for about 8 years now. (still haven't drawn of course)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> on a brighter note, i seen a baby antelope sunday. lots of goats running around. some nice bucks. i am looking at going to buffalo for a weekend, maybe 2 weeks from now. i will video tape some goats and a few good spots for camp. it will be 1-2 hours of dvd. i was thinking we could pass it around all of us. cost a couple bucks in postage. but everyone could gaet an idea of where and how the area looks. maybe even a few good goats to drool over!:darkbeer:


Count me in - I'd love to take a look at the DVD!



[email protected] said:


> oh brother...that's the same thing the say about Texas. they've got a ton of public land :noidea: is it just over crowded or what? i figured i'd be close to Idaho and could hunt black bear cheap, and washington and oregon are just a hop, skip and a jump away. *CAN YOU SAY BLACKTAIL!! oh and Roosies*:wink:


As a matter of fact - I CAN!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i took you for a liberal yank Korey:wink:


I know the feeling - at first everyone thinks that Oregon only has hippies, liberals and deviants.
Then, they realize that most of Oregon has normal people - we're only outnumbered by the hippies, liberals and deviants!
(Most of the population is in the Porland, Salem, Eugene areas)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I know the feeling - at first everyone thinks that Oregon only has hippies, liberals and deviants.
> Then, they realize that most of Oregon has normal people - we're only outnumbered by the hippies, liberals and deviants!
> (Most of the population is in the Porland, Salem, Eugene areas)


i'm just givin Korey a hard time...we hunted together on the AT Hog hunt.. he's a good guy just on the wrong side of the country:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*dvd*

i'd like a look.kory & my states gov.is more corrupt than washington.fished a tourn. sat & one sun winning both, banked the funds for trip.(lookin good now).sorry, no ark plan but i am sick of hearing the sirens.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

so just a little check in.... i'm 85% sure i'm still gonna be good to go.

did we ever fill that spot from the guy backing out??

Korey?? you find someone..

i'm gonna update the group list and we need to start getting the equipment list together, and probably work up a menu between each respective group


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I know the feeling - at first everyone thinks that Oregon only has hippies, liberals and deviants.


Hey, I knew that you wern't a hippy or a liberal.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Goat Hunt*



manboy
on a brighter note said:


> Manboy; I'm heading out that way in a couple weeks for a pdog shoot. Maybe if the timing is right; we could meet up and stomp around the area together. I believe our trip is the 15th thru the 20th or so. I haven't been up as far as the Buffalo area but I think there are a few dog towns close that we could shoot for a day or two and not be too far from where we are staying.
> 
> cleggy


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Hey, I knew that you wern't a hippy or a liberal.


thanks



I think


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think


i was waiting to say i thought you were BOTH:zip: hahhaah


ya can't be that bad.... you're daughter moved here. she had to of got that sense from somewhere... your wife i'm guessin (badoomp splash:tongue


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

cleggy said:


> Manboy; I'm heading out that way in a couple weeks for a pdog shoot. Maybe if the timing is right; we could meet up and stomp around the area together. I believe our trip is the 15th thru the 20th or so. I haven't been up as far as the Buffalo area but I think there are a few dog towns close that we could shoot for a day or two and not be too far from where we are staying.
> 
> cleggy


man that would be great,but i a will be gone to shilo huntn hogs with the AT hog hunt II. we leave the 16th. 
i will be there before that, i'll get you some coodinates that way we are on the same page!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*list*



[email protected] said:


> so just a little check in.... i'm 85% sure i'm still gonna be good to go.
> 
> did we ever fill that spot from the guy backing out??
> 
> ...


We have our list started. The 4 of us riding from here have what each of us has, we just need to trim off duplicates. Anyone wanting to see it, send me a message with your email. It is a word document. Would like a copy of yours to incase we missed something needed.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*copy and paste*

I gues I can copy and paste :darkbeer:

2arrow1
1.	bow & case -spar string /press
2.	backpack -binos,rangefinder(2),release(2),bow holder,knifes,flashlight,gps,
3.	blind
4.	tent -air mattress,alarm clock,12v/110 invert.cell charger
5.	cookin griddle -lantern,rope,prop btls,
6.	shower -4 barrels 16 gal.&pump 12v.
7.	deer cart fold-up
8.	camo’s scent blocker/reg.camo,boots,scent spray
9.	100 qt. cooler & 12 pack cooler day use. Leave 100 in Wichita if not needed
10.	dek 
11.	spotting scope -optional
12.	skinning set -optional
13.	target -optional
14.	blanket / towel -a must 
15.	.
16.	.
17.	.
18.	.
19.	.
20.	.

PACKED EQUIPTMENT SIZE
Bow case 
Camos/back pack/blanket/towel 15x14x30 travel bag
Blind 4x24x24 bag
Camp eqiupt. 15x18x26 tote
Tent  6”x30 roll
Dek
Griddle 8x15x26 box
4 barrels (water) 15”x29” round 

Bob McFadden ’s stuff

800 watt Honda generator…very quiet
Trailer, 4x8 or 6 x11 or 7x18
Plastic topped folding table 2’ x 6’ (2 if needed)
2 Colemen cooking stoves
2 coleman propane heaters
2 propane lanterns
2-20# propane bottles with multi tap pole
Folding skinning table Tent sears hillary canvas 9’ x 11’
Cot-sleeping bag
Fold up game cart
128 qt igloo cooler + many others…what ever we need
125 NX Honda enduro street legal dirt bike-optional-second means of transportation for someone that wants to go out early or later 
Shower pump & 3-large blue barrels for water
Large drinking water jug…5 gal I think
Turkey fryer for heating shower water
Double bull blind-Decoy-Bows
4-6 large black tool boxes for the trailer to put stuff into for the trip down 
Toilet seat with 2” receiver hitch attachment…need baggies to put into the seat. You cant just do it & leave it on the ground to step in because I’ll be the one that steps in it. 
Night vision for coyote hunting (if allowed)
Multiple rifles for prairie dogs (if allowed)
4 sets of ear plugs 4 you guys because I snore…ask my ex-wife

To be continued when I remember what else I have

Steve Bartel 316-651-6431
Sleeping bags
Tent
Small propane bottles-6 to 10
Bow
2 cloths tubs
decoy
3 lawn chairs
coleman propane latern
deer cart, with acess to 1 more
camera
double bull blind, stool, table
small cooler for daily use
hoist for 2 inch receiver, gambrel and pulley for butchering, knives, baggies, cutting board
towels, blanket, pillow, teddy bear 
turkey fryer, and special skillet 
nuvi 200 and handheld gps


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

looks like you guys are ready for WWIII much less goat huntin lmao... i've still got to work on a list.

need to get with huntnmuleys and manboy to see what they're bringin over from WY cause i know Sneaky and I are gonna have limited space.. we're comin in my 04 Cavalier so we don't break the bank. Diesel would cost me an arm and a leg from San Antonio to Dallas to Buffalo, SDukey:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll be driving alone in my F150 (unless I want to take my wife's Nissan - but I don't).
The gas bill alone will be staggering!
I'll see what the "community" will be bringing, before I write out my list. I've got stuff that might be duplicated, so I'll only bring it if needed.
Elite - you're providing the tag, right?:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I'll be driving alone in my F150 (unless I want to take my wife's Nissan - but I don't).
> The gas bill alone will be staggering!
> I'll see what the "community" will be bringing, before I write out my list. I've got stuff that might be duplicated, so I'll only bring it if needed.
> Elite - you're providing the tag, right?:wink:


yeah you can hunt all the snipe you want with it too. :wink:

if i were you i'd take the Nissan if at all possible...depending on what all needs to be brought.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Nissan*



[email protected] said:


> yeah you can hunt all the snipe you want with it too. :wink:
> 
> if i were you i'd take the Nissan if at all possible...depending on what all needs to be brought.


Yea, cause you know manboy will have your antelope anyway, so he can ship it to ya when done :cocktail:

Another option to is to ship stuff ahead, and back, then the car will have lots of room.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

if it's anything like where I hunted antelope last summer in eastern Oregon, I'd never want to take a little car in - especially a nice one
some of the "roads" I drove down to get into my hunting area about killed my pickup, it would destroy my wife's car (and it's a new car - she'd then kill me)
if it was just highway driving to camp, I'd then consider it.

well, I'm heading out of town again tomorrow morning. I'll be back Sunday night.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mount*

shipping. cost was only 35.00 for a goat i shipped to iowa. not bad i thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> if it's anything like where I hunted antelope last summer in eastern Oregon, I'd never want to take a little car in - especially a nice one
> some of the "roads" I drove down to get into my hunting area about killed my pickup, it would destroy my wife's car (and it's a new car - she'd then kill me)
> if it was just highway driving to camp, I'd then consider it.
> 
> well, I'm heading out of town again tomorrow morning. I'll be back Sunday night.


i'm hoping to get a road report before we get there... hint hint manboy:wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i'm hoping to get a road report before we get there... hint hint manboy:wink:


Me too. I'd much rather pay for fuel in a little car right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Me too. I'd much rather pay for fuel in a little car right now.


especially since it's gonna cost right around $200 to fill my truck up everytime... and how i figured it, it would be around 4 or 5 tanks of fuel... 2200 miles is a long way in a diesel these days. $800-1000 in fuel= NO FRIGGIN THANKS... i just barely got that truck about a month or so ago.. i've put a whoppin 300miles on it... and it's been parked ever since.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

well i just had a lengthy conversation with manboy, and all i can is he may be a little more "normal" than what i gave him credit for. :wink:

i really enjoyed the conversation, and i appreciate you takin the time out to help answer all my questions and offer up some good advice. 

thanks again brother, i look forward to meetin ya in person and sharin camp with you :cheers:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Travel*



[email protected] said:


> especially since it's gonna cost right around $200 to fill my truck up everytime... and how i figured it, it would be around 4 or 5 tanks of fuel... 2200 miles is a long way in a diesel these days. $800-1000 in fuel= NO FRIGGIN THANKS... i just barely got that truck about a month or so ago.. i've put a whoppin 300miles on it... and it's been parked ever since.


Depending on our travle route and how much gear we have to bring. Me , elite and sneaky might can fit in my ford explorer, it gets pretty good gas mileage.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> Depending on our travle route and how much gear we have to bring. Me , elite and sneaky might can fit in my ford explorer, it gets pretty good gas mileage.


i'm meetin Sneaky in Granbury, which is southwest of Fort Worth if i remember right. you could probably meet us there... it's up to you, and i'll talk it over with Sneaky about leavin my car at his house or something.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I asked a couple guys I thought might be interested in going. Neither one replied as of yet but both seemed interested.

If the roads are descent I'll probably be driving the ole escort..37 mpg vs. 17 on the truck:sad:. I just drove it 800 miles the last 2 days for work. I'm real close to staying in the office 100% of the time and doing all sales via the telephone and mailings!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

probably be better off with the escort.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> probably be better off with the escort.....


At one time I would have sold her for about $300....she is UGLY! I sure am glad to have her now though!!! Just hope she can keep on going. The last one I had died at 223,000 miles....this one has around 180,000 on her. I stripped the interior out and during deer season use her around here with only a driver seat. Everything else is taken out including seats and carpet just to get more hunting gear in there!:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> At one time I would have sold her for about $300....she is UGLY! I sure am glad to have her now though!!! Just hope she can keep on going. The last one I had died at 223,000 miles....this one has around 180,000 on her. I stripped the interior out and during deer season use her around here with only a driver seat. Everything else is taken out including seats and carpet just to get more hunting gear in there!:darkbeer:


you sure you weren't born in Texas??:tongue:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Arkansas*

I think it must have been the hill of Arkansas


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

got my 50# limbs on order from Barnesdale.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

good talking with you JJ, i hope you get the chance to get your family out of the south, you will be blown away at the differance in livelyhood. it is so much more relaxed out here, heck just look at huntnmuleys, you will see what i mean. lol....
well guys i talked with muleys, he is on his 7 off we are shooting a 3d today, we will find out when we will go to SD to get some info. maybe he and i will take a road trip early this week. i may be able to get out of work early 1 day. if not maybe the first of next week. 
i think the antelope horns are about fully developed as of now, seeing a few really good bucks the last few days.i will be taking my gps and camcorder along. i will put the cordinates for camp and for the huntn area on the dvd. plus lots off video of the trip. probly a few good bucks.:wink:
also i know a few of you were talking about muleys, i have a salesman that know a very area within the walk in were he found some really nice muley last year, he said he would give me the directions to the spot. he said about a 2 mile walk in. i will be bringing a came cart for just that reason! 
anyway gotta go 
p.s. JJ, ITS IS 55 AND SUNNY HERE, HIGH OF 72 TODAY!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE!
oh and i will try to get a AT prairie dog also, we will have an area to try our luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> good talking with you JJ, i hope you get the chance to get your family out of the south, you will be blown away at the differance in livelyhood. it is so much more relaxed out here, heck just look at huntnmuleys, you will see what i mean. lol....
> well guys i talked with muleys, he is on his 7 off we are shooting a 3d today, we will find out when we will go to SD to get some info. maybe he and i will take a road trip early this week. i may be able to get out of work early 1 day. if not maybe the first of next week.
> i think the antelope horns are about fully developed as of now, seeing a few really good bucks the last few days.i will be taking my gps and camcorder along. i will put the cordinates for camp and for the huntn area on the dvd. plus lots off video of the trip. probly a few good bucks.:wink:
> also i know a few of you were talking about muleys, i have a salesman that know a very area within the walk in were he found some really nice muley last year, he said he would give me the directions to the spot. he said about a 2 mile walk in. i will be bringing a came cart for just that reason!
> ...


rub it in..... i think it was 72 here as well...like 3am this morning


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> rub it in..... i think it was 72 here as well...like 3am this morning


Who are you kidding. We won't see 72 again til October.....if we're lucky.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i'm meetin Sneaky in Granbury, which is southwest of Fort Worth if i remember right. you could probably meet us there... it's up to you, and i'll talk it over with Sneaky about leavin my car at his house or something.


That all works with me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Who are you kidding. We won't see 72 again til October.....if we're lucky.


it seriously was.... i was up then:wink: i couldn't sleep last night for crap... i went outside and checked the temp and it was like 72or 73 degrees.. at 3, AM that is.. it was 85 by the time i woke up at 11am:embara:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> That all works with me.


cool.....sounds good to me if it's ok with you and the BOSS:wink:


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

I know late, but would be interested in 09 for a goat hunt. I have always wanted to do one. It is on the top of my list of things I want to do.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I just got back home. Had to go to Vegas on business. I don't much like that place! Fortunately, they're having cooler than normal weather. It was high 80s up to mid 90s. Still hotter than I'm used to, but better than it could have been.
I'm glad to be home.

I've been thinking through the vehicle/gas situation. I might just have to rearrange my plans. I think I'll look into various scenarios, including what it would cost to fly there and rent a vehicle. I know I'd have to ship some stuff, but that might be worth it all.
Another option, is to either take my wife's car, or get an older (but dependable) high MPG vehicle. Even though I don't use diesel, it would cost quite a chunk of cash to drive my pickup.
Still thinking on this one, though.

And, manboy, I'm real interested in hearing what you find on your scouting trips (and to see photos/videos, too!) I'm really getting revved up for this hunt!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*video*

I would like to see it to. Got 3 of us fairly local, then we can pass it on. Maybe we can have a goat hunting, scouting, pretrip party


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I would like to see it to. Got 3 of us fairly local, then we can pass it on. Maybe we can have a goat hunting, scouting, pretrip party



that would be fun. we try to do a pre elk gathering. always fun. will talk to huntnmuleys tomorrow, probly going fishing. we will get a time to hit SD. coming soon guys!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I just got back home. Had to go to Vegas on business. I don't much like that place! !


I've only been there once...but Vegas was very, very good to me.:wink: Wish I had business there occasionally!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> it seriously was.... i was up then:wink: i couldn't sleep last night for crap... i went outside and checked the temp and it was like 72or 73 degrees.. at 3, AM that is.. it was 85 by the time i woke up at 11am:embara:


I'll take your word for it. I'm never up that early. Single digits on the clock are not my style.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> cool.....sounds good to me if it's ok with you and the BOSS:wink:


I'll tell the boss what's okay. :zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I've only been there once...but Vegas was very, very good to me.:wink: Wish I had business there occasionally!


I don't gamble (at least not casino type), and I don't drink. So Vegas doesn't really have that much to offer me for recreation. And, it's too dang hot most of the time for me!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> I don't gamble (at least not casino type), and I don't drink. So Vegas doesn't really have that much to offer me for recreation. And, it's too dang hot most of the time for me!


im with u. i dont drink, but i guess i do limited gambling. about every 2 or 3 years i go to deadwood south dakota (just over an hour away) and play blackjack with $20 or $30. and i dont like heat......have heard the scenery is pretty good though.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I don't gamble (at least not casino type), and I don't drink. So Vegas doesn't really have that much to offer me for recreation. And, it's too dang hot most of the time for me!


Well I've only been there once but I spent most of my time in the poker room. The drinks were comped as long as you were playing cards....so I probably had more than my fair share of drinks, but it also paid for our vacation too.

Now the food was something else though....not sure I'll ever do another buffet in Vegas! It all tasted good but a lot of time was spent in the bathroom as well!:embara:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> im with u. i dont drink, but i guess i do limited gambling. about every 2 or 3 years i go to deadwood south dakota (just over an hour away) and play blackjack with $20 or $30. and i dont like heat......*have heard the scenery is pretty good though*.:wink:


Depends on what you're looking for.

I'm married, so I best not be looking for certain types of scenery.

As for the desert beauty, there are some neat rock formations and rugged mountains, but I like trees and green and water. Even the sage hills and plains of Wyoming are lush compared with some of the desert around Vegas.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*page 4 - again*

Keeping this alive!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> I'm married, so I best not be looking for certain types of scenery.
> 
> As for the desert beauty, there are some neat rock formations and rugged mountains, but I like trees and green and water. Even the sage hills and plains of Wyoming are lush compared with some of the desert around Vegas.


i think he was referring to the 2-legged scenery... which is very nice:zip: around Las Vegas


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i think he was referring to the 2-legged scenery... which is very nice:zip: around Las Vegas


Yeah, that's what I was thinking he meant - which is why I mentioned my marital status. And, since I want to stay married, I limit my viewing!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i think he was referring to the 2-legged scenery... which is very nice:zip: around Las Vegas


Hey, what the heck? Gettin out of Texas? Favorite bow is a Bowtech? What's wrong with you? Heat gettin' to ya or somethin'?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

look at the menu just don't order.
a lovely 91 in s.il with 95% humidity nothing like your shirt stuck to ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Hey, what the heck? Gettin out of Texas? Favorite bow is a Bowtech? What's wrong with you? Heat gettin' to ya or somethin'?


PM sent..
Man, the best i've ever shot was with a Bowtech Old Glory...and i got lucky enough to find a left over model for cheap!! AND YES, the heats gettin to me.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> look at the menu just don't order


that's one way to look at it

however, another is to put my attention on my wife - it makes her happy, and that has many rewards for me, too!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> PM sent..
> Man, the best i've ever shot was with a Bowtech Old Glory...and i got lucky enough to find a left over model for cheap!! AND YES, the heats gettin to me.


Cheap models are great.....and if the heat don't get to ya, then you're crazy.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> look at the menu just don't order.
> a lovely 91 in s.il with 95% humidity nothing like your shirt stuck to ya.


same here in KS I don't mind my shirt sticking to me but when my balls stick to my legs it is to much LOL:tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Riverghost said:


> same here in KS I don't mind my shirt sticking to me but when my balls stick to my legs it is to much LOL:tongue:


yeah that's a conversation killer......ukey:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> yeah that's a conversation killer......ukey:




lol, you noticed the room cleared also! hahaha i could see all the lost looks on everyone faces from here! lol:cocktail:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*yea*



manboy said:


> lol, you noticed the room cleared also! hahaha i could see all the lost looks on everyone faces from here! lol:cocktail:


What are you guys worried about. We have to ride with him all the way from Kansas


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> lol, you noticed the room cleared also! hahaha i could see all the lost looks on everyone faces from here! lol:cocktail:




yeah i figued i'd be the first to kinda wipe the slate "clean":tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> What are you guys worried about. We have to ride with him all the way from Kansas


i heard he was sittin on your lap on the way there:secret:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i heard he was sittin on your lap on the way there:secret:


Now I'm beginning to see the advantage of traveling by myself!:wink:
_How many_ guys are going to be riding in that car?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Now I'm beginning to see the advantage of traveling by myself!:wink:
> _How many_ guys are going to be riding in that car?


:chortle: it's just me and sneaky unless wackem is still wanting to meet us at Sneak's place...

we'll have plenty room..... them yanks are a little "funny" anyway. could be only 3 in the car and they'd prolly still be ridin on each other's laps


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kansas*



manboy said:


> lol, you noticed the room cleared also! hahaha i could see all the lost looks on everyone faces from here! lol:cocktail:





[email protected] said:


> :chortle: it's just me and sneaky unless wackem is still wanting to meet us at Sneak's place...
> 
> we'll have plenty room..... them yanks are a little "funny" anyway. could be only 3 in the car and they'd prolly still be ridin on each other's laps


Being from Kansas, I know this won't happen. Texas is the capital of lap riders from what I hear.  And the transplants that moved in from other areas just compound the problem :wink:

Serious question though. Other than Manboy and huntnmuleys, who out of this group has hunted antelope before??? And did you do a diy like this, or with a guide?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*ride*

i guess i'll add baby powder to my list don't want-um stickin to us.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> i guess i'll add baby powder to my list don't want-um stickin to us.


  

:bolt:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Serious question though. Other than Manboy and huntnmuleys, who out of this group has hunted antelope before??? And did you do a diy like this, or with a guide?


I've hunted them before (only diy) - but never with a bow. This will be my first archery adventure after antelope!

Still, from what I've been seeing/hearing, we should have a chance at filling our tags. With the rut on, we'll give decoys a try. With ground blinds, we'll sit over water. Somethings gotta work!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I've hunted them before (only diy) - but never with a bow. This will be my first archery adventure after antelope!
> 
> Still, from what I've been seeing/hearing, we should have a chance at filling our tags. With the rut on, we'll give decoys a try. With ground blinds, we'll sit over water. Somethings gotta work!


yeah or worse comes to worse..... one of us should be able to at least ugly one to death....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yeah or worse comes to worse..... one of us should be able to at least ugly one to death....


or, let one of them read 2arrow's post - that'll kill 'em!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

not lookin for world record just a respectable goat.and the coveted dog trophy:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> or, Let One Of Them Read 2arrow's Post - That'll Kill 'em!


I Really Think They Are More Scared Of Huntnmuleys Velcro Gloves!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

after you walk 3-4 miles in the heat, powder may be nice.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I just want to kill one with a bow.
Even if I only get a yearling, or a doe, I'll be happy.

Of course, if I get a monster P&Y buck, I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> after you walk 3-4 miles in the heat, powder may be nice.


I sure hope you can apply that powder yourself. I'd hate to hear that you had to ask one of your buddies to do it for you


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

heck pour it on the ground and take a dust bath.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

2arrow1 said:


> not lookin for world record just a respectable goat.and *the coveted dog trophy*:wink:


you may have your work cut out for ya:zip:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> i guess i'll add baby powder to my list don't want-um stickin to us.


which group is 2arrow in now I am worried


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> which group is 2arrow in now I am worried


He was in group1 and I asked him to switch so we could ride together:embara:. Guess I'm glad now that he didn't switch:tongue:.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> He was in group1 and I asked him to switch so we could ride together:embara:. Guess I'm glad now that he didn't switch:tongue:.


glad huh.....that ain't what i heard:secret:. we know how you yankees "roll":zip:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*powder*

that must be how they will get 3 guys in that little escort!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> that must be how they will get 3 guys in that little escort!


i heard jelly.....ain't the strawberry kind either.:zip:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> i heard jelly.....ain't the strawberry kind either.:zip:


:grouphug: mmmmm, K-Yukey:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> :grouphug: Mmmmm, K-yukey:



boy o boy


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mmmm, way is WACKUM from? maybe he could have a little fun? :RockOn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> mmmm, way is WACKUM from? maybe he could have a little fun? :RockOn:


Cajun country.... he should be an alright guy. i've met my fair share of crazy cajuns though so.. we'll see:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

You know, the more I read, the happier I am that I'll be traveling alone:wink:

Also, can you believe this thread is closing in on *1000* posts? Wow! (I wonder how many we'll have by the time September rolls around!)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> You know, the more I read, the happier I am that I'll be traveling alone:wink:
> 
> Also, can you believe this thread is closing in on *1000* posts? Wow! (I wonder how many we'll have by the time September rolls around!)


Not only am I traveling alone....I'll be sleeping in my CAR with doors LOCKED and a couple big pit bulls chained to it in case anyone gets within 30 ft!!!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i have a feelin my sa is gone to get stuck in the trailer for the ride up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bigpappa said:


> not Only Am I Traveling Alone....i'll Be Sleeping In My Car With Doors Locked And A Couple Big Pit Bulls Chained To It In Case Anyone Gets Within 30 Ft!!!!:wink::tongue:


you better watch it.... most of these guys probably like it when ya play hard to get...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> you better watch it.... most of these guys probably like it when ya play hard to get...


yeah, it brings out the hunter in them:tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

this is like pre scouting! then the stalk, then the ambush!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> this is like pre scouting! then the stalk, then the ambush!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>


that is what i thought, but you should have seen the grin on huntnmuleys face!ccasion1:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> that is what i thought, but you should have seen the grin on huntnmuleys face!ccasion1:


lain:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

doesn't do the stump post ahah.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Whoa!!*



manboy said:


> mmmm, way is WACKUM from? maybe he could have a little fun? :RockOn:


i haven't been on here in a couple of days and this thread takes a turn for the worst.....us cajun boys don't like to have fun that way...we hunt the female species and we don't kill em we just wound em


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy, have you been out scouting "our" area yet?
I'm eager to hear any news you might have.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> manboy, have you been out scouting "our" area yet?
> I'm eager to hear any news you might have.


 a little wet here for scouting. spearfish, and belle fourche has measured up to 4" of rain in the last few days. so when the sun comes out so will the goats and muleys. maybe this sunday...mmmm, 
work on a bear hide or scout? mmmm, ya scout!:RockOn:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> a little wet here for scouting. spearfish, and belle fourche has measured up to 4" of rain in the last few days. so when the sun comes out so will the goats and muleys. maybe this sunday...mmmm,
> work on a bear hide or scout? mmmm, ya scout!:RockOn:


Hopefully the sun will dry up the puddles!
Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i think we'll be alright.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*flood pics around*

black hills SD. lots of rain. green grass and big horns to come!



http://www.rapidcityjournal.com/pag...dmickelsontrailmarathon/latespringfloodinjune


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> black hills SD. lots of rain. green grass and big horns to come!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rapidcityjournal.com/pag...dmickelsontrailmarathon/latespringfloodinjune


This has been one weird spring for most parts of the country!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

we've almost hit record highs already and it ain't even summer yet


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

after the weather screwed up this spring's bear season for me, I sure hope things settle down and don't mess up the upcoming fall seasons


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*weather*



manboy said:


> black hills SD. lots of rain. green grass and big horns to come!
> 
> 
> Looks like we will be more spot and stalk and decoying if that rains sticks around won't do much good sitting on a water hole as they will be everywhere.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*long time*

it is still a long ways away, and could get very dry if it quits. Must admit around here though it is very wet. Not all bad though, as I planted forage oats and wheat last year on my food plot. Not much came up last fall, but MAN do I have a beautiful stand right now. Going to wait till July, disk it up, spray for weeds, and plant the same stuff again. Can't wait to get some trail cam pics :darkbeer: Mr. Big from last year should still be around to make an appearance.:cocktail:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Quit showing these guys KS deer everyone knows all of the KS deer moved south.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Quit showing these guys KS deer everyone knows all of the KS deer moved south.


Don't worry, riverghost, I doubt I'll ever get to hunt in Kansas (unless bartman invites me out to shoot that buck!)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

isn't Kansas still on a draw :noidea:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> isn't Kansas still on a draw :noidea:


Yes and this year they took away transferible (sp) tags 

Ps I went to check my game came and fill my feeder tonight and some POS stole my feeder camera and 2 deer heads and a hog skull  i hope who ever it was dies a SLOW painfully death


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I went to check my game came and fill my feeder tonight and some POS stole my feeder camera and 2 deer heads and a hog skull  i hope who ever it was dies a SLOW painfully death


Sorry to hear this, riverghost. I can't believe the low-lifes that do this kind of stuff!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*sorry*



Riverghost said:


> Yes and this year they took away transferible (sp) tags
> 
> Ps I went to check my game came and fill my feeder tonight and some POS stole my feeder camera and 2 deer heads and a hog skull  i hope who ever it was dies a SLOW painfully death


That sucks. Why would someone still a deer or hog head. Sounds more like a crime of passion or hatred. Do you have an ex-wife or ex-girlfriend. Maybe some jealous neighbors that wish they could have killed that deer.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> That sucks. Why would someone still a deer or hog head. Sounds more like a crime of passion or hatred. Do you have an ex-wife or ex-girlfriend. Maybe some jealous neighbors that wish they could have killed that deer.



ya that sucks! huntnmuleys had his javalena and hog skull stolen, they were in a black bag hangin in a tree!ukey:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> ya that sucks! huntnmuleys had his javalena and hog skull stolen, they were in a black bag hangin in a tree!ukey:


true story, it was hidden on my 19 acres to boot.....bet they didnt even know what the javalina skull was..

the other wasnt a hog, it was a bear.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> true story, it was hidden on my 19 acres to boot.....bet they didnt even know what the javalina skull was..
> 
> the other wasnt a hog, it was a bear.


I wonder what they thought they were getting - a black bag hanging in a tree??? (Bet it didn't smell the greatest)

It's a real shame when you can't consider your own stuff safe on your own property!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I wonder what they thought they were getting - a black bag hanging in a tree??? (Bet it didn't smell the greatest)
> 
> It's a real shame when you can't consider your own stuff safe on your own property!


And if the libs ever get their way we won't have any weapons to protect ourselves or our stuff.

I had a deer skull/rack stole out of my backyard a few years back. I found it along a road so it really didn't mean anything to me...had it been one I'd shot I would have been pizzed!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the bear was a rifle kill, but was the first bear ever taken by anyone in my family. was sad to lose it.

the javalina met more though, not only because it was a bow kill, but because it happened during a big time in my life, when i was learning a lot about what makes me tick.....sad.

and ya, that bag could not have smelled very good.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been following your hog hunt thread, a little.
It looks like you're all about ready. It sure makes me anxious for our goat hunt in Sept. (Hopefully, the momma hog smell will wash off by then!)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I've been following your hog hunt thread, a little.
> It looks like you're all about ready. It sure makes me anxious for our goat hunt in Sept. (Hopefully, the momma hog smell will wash off by then!)


ya it's always fun for us, that what it is all about right! come on sept!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

speaking of sept what is a goat mount going to run us. PM us if it is to low to post HINT HINT :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> speaking of sept what is a goat mount going to run us. PM us if it is to low to post HINT HINT :wink:


everytime i post my prices i am told "raise your prices" lol so pm sent:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

That will work for me. time to start a another taxi fund :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> That will work for me. time to start a another taxi fund :darkbeer:


ya, manboys probably the guy your looking for. that dude LIVES for mounting dead animals


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Whew*



huntnmuleys said:


> ya, manboys probably the guy your looking for. that dude LIVES for mounting dead animals


Guess that means I'm safe then, as long as I keep breathing :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> ya, manboys probably the guy your looking for. that dude LIVES for mounting dead animals


only problem is when huntnmuleys is done with them not much left other than sloppy seconds!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> only problem is when huntnmuleys is done with them not much left other than sloppy seconds!


don't tell me he's one of those "in-da-face" guys

:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*page 5 - not for long!*

Must have been a busy day for everyone!
I know it was for me, but here goes - back to the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

been out of town since monday


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> been out of town since monday


I hope it was for something FUN!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*SD dnr*

checked in today sd is meeting 10 of july to set dates.lics,will be available end of july.i did get a lands map of area lots of ground to hunt.broke a tooth in half,wow this is fun.can't tell which is more painful tooth or price of a crown.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> I hope it was for something FUN!


i wish:embara:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*wentzville, Mo*

I am sitting in Wentzville, MO. Haven't had much computer time. Plus the wireless here in the hotel sucks. I feel like Elite on dial up.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> I am sitting in Wentzville, MO. Haven't had much computer time. Plus the wireless here in the hotel sucks. I feel like Elite on dial up.


working huh!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*yep*

Been here since Monday. I fly out of St. Louis in the morning.

I have to get up at like 3:30am.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

only time i like to travel is on a huntn trip!:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> only time i like to travel is on a huntn trip!:wink:


lain:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*travel*



manboy said:


> only time i like to travel is on a huntn trip!:wink:


I only like to get up at 3:30am to go to my deer stand. Not to the airport.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> I only like to get up at 3:30am to go to my deer stand. Not to the airport.


i can't remember the last time i got up at 3:30, mmm must have been for a hunt.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> I only like to get up at 3:30am to go to my deer stand. Not to the airport.


I'm with you on that, however, I know the last time I was up that early was to head to the airport. (You, know the drill - get up early, get there early - and wait!)
Next time, it should be to hunt (hopefully)!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*3:30*

I was up at 3:30 thursday morning. Nothing fun at all. Wife had surgury, and the new insurance ruled hospitals don't put you in the night before anymore, just make you come in in the middle of the night and 3rd shift gets you ready. Up 3:30, hospital at 5, surgury at 7:30, out at 9:45, in room at 11:30, then nap time  May get out sat. maybe sun, and I'm sure it will be around $20,000 once she comes home.  Insurance may be high, but you sure can't live without it. It is amazing though, how much they right off if you have insurance


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I hope your wife's surgery was successful, and that she's alright!

I know what you mean about insurance - you've got to have it. And, sometimes, even having it isn't enough. My wife's niece just lost her two year old to a problem she was born with. The insurance company had a $25K cap the first year, and a $50K cap the second year. It turns out, besides losing their daughter, they're about a half a million $ in debt now! They had no idea the insurance was like that until after they discovered the problem in the baby.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*She's doing fine*

Should go home tomorrow or sunday. So sorry to hear about their loss. A real shame to lose a young one, but then to have to file backrupthcy and further ruin your life just blows. Hope they use their faith and love to pull through it together. Send them my best wishes.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Should go home tomorrow or sunday. So sorry to hear about their loss. A real shame to lose a young one, but then to have to file backrupthcy and further ruin your life just blows. Hope they use their faith and love to pull through it together. Send them my best wishes.


Will do! They do have strong faith, and that IS what's getting them through, no doubt. And, it's amazing how many good people are showing them love and support!
There's still a chance the hospital will write off some of the bill, because of the previous debt they were in from earlier surgery and care. But, even with a sizable write-off, I expect they'll be in deep.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*page 4, again*

wow, it's been idle for more than 24 hours (actually, more than 25 hours!)
I'll bump this one up for the night


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't know if any of you will get this before you leave, but good luck and good hunting to all of you guys who are heading out on the AT hog hunt!
Hope you do well - be ready to show pictures!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya i am pumped about this hunt. going to nice to meet some of the guys. i think shilo could be a very fun place to chase hogs. sound like some biguns. reminds me of the sturgis rally, but shilo's hogs won't be wearing a bikini!
well enless huntnmuleys gets ahold of one!:wink:


----------



## Silviadrifter20 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I'm out, sorry for not replying sooner. I was just hoping I could get out of this school they sprung on me last month. I had even already put in my leave to go, and got a new blind and some other things to take on the trip. The sad part is it ends on Oct. 3.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

that bites, schedules are difficult to clear and keep cleared.i love to be booked for training by someone else.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree - that's a shame that you're out! And, the fact that it ends so close to the trip makes it all the more disappointing.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I wonder how the hawgn is going


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hot*

I'll bet it's hot down there


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I'll bet it's hot down there


You know no one's gonna challenge you on that one! 

As much fun as it is to hunt, I wonder how the hunting will be in the heat. ???


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Water*

They say it works real well, very late at night, around water. IF you can keep from melting.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Colorado Speed goats.*

Seen these 2 on my way home from work today. Their not the biggest in the world but fun to see non the less. :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

That what I am talking about bring on the turbo goats.:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Big Bull Joe said:


> Seen these 2 on my way home from work today. Their not the biggest in the world but fun to see non the less. :darkbeer:


I'd be happy with either one! I'm not holding out for a P&Y buck, that's for sure!

Thanks for getting my adrenaline pumping - too bad it's only June!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Check this thing out the STALKERSHEILD


http://www.sportclimbers.com/ssinstructions.htm


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

what a brain storm,if a mirror works on house pets,a speed goat can't be much smarter.watched a video of friends hunt last year in wyoming about squeezed the grip of the bow was working on.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*outdoor channel*

One of the shows has a commercial for something like that. One guy actually has deer coming to him because they think they see another deer coming towards them  Another one gets within about 10 yards of a big bull elk too. Might be worth a try ?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I bet it works. It looks like you could blow it, too. I mean, if you reflected sunlight (which they warn against), or something else that tips the buck off.

I don't think I'll be able to buy and carry all the stuff that might work, though. I'll be sticking with the ground blind and decoy options - for now at least.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would probably trip and tear it into pieces.but if it works you could have a lot of fun messing with them.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*mirror*



2arrow1 said:


> I would probably trip and tear it into pieces.but if it works you could have a lot of fun messing with them.



That would be my luck. Or i would have a goat reflected in that mirror and someone would arrow me.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> That would be my luck. Or i would have a goat reflected in that mirror and someone would arrow me.


Ouch!
Not funny!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I checked out the pig hunt thread - you guys did some damage!
Way to go!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*pics*

I hope we have a pics like that of us standing by speedgoats.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> I hope we have a pics like that of us standing by speedgoats.


I'll pose - someone else will have to snap the pic! :wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

What happened it has been real slow in here. Only down to about 2.5 months till go time :darkbeer:


On a good note I have my wife talked into moving. MONTANA here I come. I hope by next spring I will be in Billings area :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::wav::rock::cheers::banana:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> What happened it has been real slow in here. Only down to about 2.5 months till go time :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> On a good note I have my wife talked into moving. *MONTANA here I come*. I hope by next spring I will be in Billings area :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::wav::rock::cheers::banana:


Sounds like a good plan! Congratulations!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

way to work on getting to move to montana. you wont regret it.


hey guys, if ya all want a good laugh, go to the thread/poll "who wants to watch BS free bowhunting", or something like that. waiting4fall started it.
i contributed about how jackie bushman is the real deal, and so on and so forth. its pretty funny how many dudes bought it. might string em along a bit more with that one!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> way to work on getting to move to montana. you wont regret it.!


 I went elk hunting up there last year and fell in love with the mountains I have been working on her ever since.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well the biggest problem about coming home from a hunt is you just wish you were back there hunting again.:sad:

Dangit! What, about 3 months wait now? 

I can't wait for this hunt.....huntnmuleys and manboy bunked in a seperate building on the hog hunt....so I really can't confirm or deny any of the 'stories':wink:.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man o man...what ever happened to what happens on a bowhunt stays on a bowhunt??????????????????????????????


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> man o man...what ever happened to what happens on a bowhunt stays on a bowhunt??????????????????????????????


:zip::wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I am really glad I got a one person tent and you guys are in group 2 ukey:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I am really glad I got a one person tent and you guys are in group 2 ukey:


I thought group 1 was squeezing 6 guys in a 3-man tent:wink::wink:

I'm glad I'm in group 2, too!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> I thought group 1 was squeezing 6 guys in a 3-man tent:wink::wink:
> 
> I'm glad I'm in group 2, too!


we are sleeping 6 in a HUGE tent so we can defend ourselves against you guys when you show which one where you again


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*river*

man hats just wrong!ukey:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Duck for clearing up the names. I would hate to get your names wrong :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Thanks Duck for clearing up the names. I would hate to get your names wrong :darkbeer:


Hey, why did I get to be the guy in PINK????

Then again, why did I get to be any of those guys?????


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Can I get on the list for 2009
already have a anydeer tag for north dakota this year Plan on being out there for the mouth.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Blaming You Riverghost*



Riverghost said:


> Thanks Duck for clearing up the names. I would hate to get your names wrong :darkbeer:


Saw this last night right before going to bed, and I am blaming you for the bad night with little sleep. Man that messed me up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Saw this last night right before going to bed, and I am blaming you for the bad night with little sleep. Man that messed me up


I'm thinking RG better sleep with both eyes open when on this trip after a pic like that!:tongue::wink:


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Goat Hunt*

We're leaving for SD on Wednesday for a Prairie Dog shoot. Am gonna try and get up to Buffalo/Bison/Camp Creek/Ludlow area and get a day of scouting done. Will take the video recorder with and try and get some footage. Will try and post up here and maybe another video hosting site.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I'm thinking RG better sleep with both eyes open when on this trip after a pic like that!:tongue::wink:


I agree with you on that!



cleggy said:


> We're leaving for SD on Wednesday for a Prairie Dog shoot. Am gonna try and get up to Buffalo/Bison/Camp Creek/Ludlow area and get a day of scouting done. Will take the video recorder with and try and get some footage. Will try and post up here and maybe another video hosting site.


Sounds good, cleggy - I'll be watching for your posts!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*ttt*

found this on page 5 again


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Agreed*



orduckhunter said:


> I agree with you on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, cleggy - I'll be watching for your posts!


I agree. Can't wait to see any info we can get. :darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

i reinjured my shoulder over the weekend and am going to have to have surgery once again on my shoulder. 

I can't apologize enough to you Sneak, i was really looking forward to this hunt. I hope to hell i didn't ruin your chance of being able to make this great hunt.

i wont be able to shoot for at least a year if ever again according to the doctors. if any of you guys are interested in some hunting or archery items keep an eye out in the classifieds or send me a PM. i'll be around until the items sale and then i'm gonna stay away from AT for a while until i have a better idea of my ability to bowhunt again. i'm a little too depressed and upset with myself to stay around while i can't hunt.

once again i can't apologize enough buddy and i hope some how it can be worked out where you can still make this hunt.

JJ


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Man that sucks I hope everything heals.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

wow, jj 
that sucks! i hope you get through it o.k. hate to see it tho!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

we might need to turn this into one group how many people are left in group 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> wow, jj
> that sucks! i hope you get through it o.k. hate to see it tho!


i still plan on moving to WY so hopefully we can still hunt together one of these seasons soon... although i'll probably have to resort to rifle hunting.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> we might need to turn this into one group how many people are left in group 2


huntnmuleys and i were talking about just that last week!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> we might need to turn this into one group how many people are left in group 2


I'll be heading out that Monday evening as early as I can. Will be there sometime Tuesday......not sure if that leaves me in a group or not. I have a local guy that I am still trying to get to come with me.....so there might be 2 for group 2 from IL.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I am open on any dates along as my ride is


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*group 2*



Riverghost said:


> we might need to turn this into one group how many people are left in group 2


I am still good to go for group 2. Sneaky and I can ride together. Sneaky we could meet in Dallas or something like that.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> we might need to turn this into one group how many people are left in group 2


I'm still in group 2 - and hope to be there by late Tuesday.

Sorry to hear your bad news [email protected]


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sorry to hear*

I feel for ya man. When I had my stroke, only 3 things kept haunting me. 1) I won't be able to work, 2) so, won't be able to take care of family, and 3) I'll never hunt again. 
I know exactly what you mean. All I can say is listen to the doctors, and take care of it, and hopefully you will be out with bow in hand again someday. Wishing you the best, and will miss not meeting you this summer. Hopefully we will be discussing next years hunt about this time :darkbeer:

But, if Wackem doesn't draw his elk tag, that will still make 6 for group 2. If Big Pappa gets a rider, will be 7 so still good there. Actually leaves one spot open in group one. Talked to Cleggy about finding a local to split ride with him. One option would be to open another thread looking for someone close to join you to help with gas.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*bummer*

well E.L. now that it's finished off,get it fix right and let it heal.I spent 2 yrs. oversea's only thing to shoot was rabbits n pigeons.became a total hunting nut when i got state side.if your anything like the rest of us arrow are still in your future.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sorry*

Forgot about bulldog pulling out. Still leaves 5 for group 1 and 2. Should be ok, but if anyone can add a local rider, go for it. Need all the help with gas we can get. Hopefully everyone else holds in. See everyone in Sept :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Forgot about bulldog pulling out. Still leaves 5 for group 1 and 2. Should be ok, but if anyone can add a local rider, go for it. Need all the help with gas we can get. Hopefully everyone else holds in. See everyone in Sept :darkbeer:


Hey, Steve, why don't you swing by and pick me up? I can split the gas cost with you from Oregon to South Dakota!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Cheaper*



orduckhunter said:


> Hey, Steve, why don't you swing by and pick me up? I can split the gas cost with you from Oregon to South Dakota!:wink:


Would probably be cheaper for you to fly to Kansas and ride with us


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

August 2006 did one of these AT elk hunts. Had 10 guys initially and ended up with just 2 of us there. Should we post with some openings and see if a few other guys might be interested????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Would probably be cheaper for you to fly to Kansas and ride with us


You know, I've actually already started looking at just flying into Rapid City, and renting a vehicle! I'd have to ship some gear, but that still might be cheaper!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> You know, I've actually already started looking at just flying into Rapid City, and renting a vehicle! I'd have to ship some gear, but that still might be cheaper!


might not even need to rent a truck, i only live 1 hour from rapid! it might work for ya?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> might not even need to rent a truck, i only live 1 hour from rapid! it might work for ya?


manboy - if you're serious, I just might take you up on that

I found airfare that would be far cheaper than driving my pickup (and that would take a lot less time, too!)

what days would work best for you, if I flew in and out of rapid city?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i reinjured my shoulder over the weekend and am going to have to have surgery once again on my shoulder.
> 
> I can't apologize enough to you Sneak, i was really looking forward to this hunt. I hope to hell i didn't ruin your chance of being able to make this great hunt.
> 
> ...


No apology necessary. I understand. I just hope your shoulder heals okay, and I'm more disappointed to hear that you're not going to be around here much than anything.

Doesn't look like I'll be able to make it. I was looking forward to it, but there's always next time. Sorry Wackem. I hate to do that to you.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

dang...I might consider flying too if I didn't have so darn much stuff to take on hunts!:wink:

I figure $600 to drive round trip and I could fly for $435! Now if I drive the old trusty escort I could probably make the round trip for around $300.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> No apology necessary. I understand. I just hope your shoulder heals okay, and I'm more disappointed to hear that you're not going to be around here much than anything.
> 
> Doesn't look like I'll be able to make it. I was looking forward to it, but there's always next time. Sorry Wackem. I hate to do that to you.


 another one bites the dust. What are we down too?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> manboy - if you're serious, I just might take you up on that
> 
> I found airfare that would be far cheaper than driving my pickup (and that would take a lot less time, too!)
> 
> what days would work best for you, if I flew in and out of rapid city?


well with huntnmuleys and i both going to be there at differant times. you could fly out here early, stay at my place, muleys has to come by here on his way up to S.D. so you could ride with him to camp. then ride back to my place when i head home, then catch the plane home the next day. heck you may end up with a 6-7 day hunt out of the deal with dang near no travel time!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> another one bites the dust. What are we down too?


dangit man, i think they just might not want to hunt with us? maybe brad shooting those "little" hogs just might have made them wonder how big the goats really are?:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> dangit man, i think they just might not want to hunt with us? maybe brad shooting those "little" hogs just might have made them wonder how big the goats really are?:wink:


are you guys going to make it out there for group 1 anytime when we are there


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> well with huntnmuleys and i both going to be there at differant times. you could fly out here early, stay at my place, muleys has to come by here on his way up to S.D. so you could ride with him to camp. then ride back to my place when i head home, then catch the plane home the next day. heck you may end up with a 6-7 day hunt out of the deal with dang near no travel time!:wink:


I could travel there on Mon, Sept 22, and travel back on Mon, Sept 29.
Would that work for either one of you?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys is on 7 off starting on the 19th. i am not sure what day he is going up to S.D. sundays would work better for me , as i am off. mondays are kinda tuff as i have freight comes in then. 




and yes we both are going to be there atleast 4-5 days each.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> huntnmuleys is on 7 off starting on the 19th. i am not sure what day he is going up to S.D. sundays would work better for me , as i am off. mondays are kinda tuff as i have freight comes in then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could probably travel back on Sun, Sept 28. However, I'd have a hard time traveling there on Sun, Sept 21.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I could probably travel back on Sun, Sept 28. However, I'd have a hard time traveling there on Sun, Sept 21.


we could probly make that work!:wink:
huntnmuleys is at work right now, he'll be home in 20-30 min. he'll be on so we'll see!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> we could probly make that work!:wink:
> huntnmuleys is at work right now, he'll be home in 20-30 min. he'll be on so we'll see!:wink:


that'd be great if it works out!
I just don't want to put anyone out


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i bet we can make something work. im going to south dakota on the 19th, and coming back probably the next thursday night or friday morning...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> i bet we can make something work. im going to south dakota on the 19th, and coming back probably the next thursday night or friday morning...


I can be fairly flexible in the dates I arrive and leave - not entirely, but fairly


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*list*



BigPappa said:


> another one bites the dust. What are we down too?


I have it printed off at work, with a few scratches through it. Will repost it tomorrow so we can see where we are. So far, we still have the 4 coming from here counting 2arrow1. I would suggest that wackem, and cleggy, and even orduck unless he flies to post a thread looking for another person close to go on hunt, and split ride with. As long as we keep it about the same size as we started, I'm open to signing up new people. Like I said before, gas prices are a killer, so any help is good.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey - manboy - I pm'd you with some questions.

and, this should bump it up!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Travel*



BigPappa said:


> another one bites the dust. What are we down too?


Looks like I am the only one coming from the south for group 2. Was there anyone in group 1 that was from the south .. I can't remember.


Would it be cheaper for me to try and fly?????


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Looks like I am the only one coming from the south for group 2. Was there anyone in group 1 that was from the south .. I can't remember.
> 
> 
> Would it be cheaper for me to try and fly?????


Im not sure if I'd be on the way or out of the way but if you drove up to St. louis area we could carpool from there.....if it isn't out of the way for you:noidea:.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*St Louis*



BigPappa said:


> Im not sure if I'd be on the way or out of the way but if you drove up to St. louis area we could carpool from there.....if it isn't out of the way for you:noidea:.




Looking at Map quest it looks like st louis would be a viable option.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Looking at Map quest it looks like st louis would be a viable option.


I'm in a town called Mount Olive in Illinois.....44 miles from St. Louis. If it's something your interested in let me know. I was thinking of leaving out of here on that Monday afternoon and coming back Sunday but I am a little bit flexible if that doesn't work for you.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

finally got a free day off.fletch some arrows and did a little shooting.still have to get camo pants the rest is checked out to go.(still stoked):darkbeer::wav:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

83 days the count down has begun


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> 83 days the count down has begun


why so long? I've got to find something to fling some arrows at before then. 3 months is just way too darn long a wait! Squirrel season does come in the first of August here....I guess I can practice on them tree rats then.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> dangit man, i think they just might not want to hunt with us? maybe brad shooting those "little" hogs just might have made them wonder how big the goats really are?:wink:


nope i pretty much screwed Sneaky out of this trip


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Montana Decoys*

How durable are they? Are they laminated or cardboard or what are they made of? Is there a cheaper place to buy them other than BP or Cabelas?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

82 days 


new bang toy 
coyote killing machine/prairie dog


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> nope i pretty much screwed Sneaky out of this trip


Maybe not, he still has another option. He needs to call and give me details though.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

If anybody falls out of this let me know I would be interested in getting in on this possibly. Finances not an issue, just let me know date.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*not a goat*

they're lookin good so far 2 1/2 months to grow still.all 2 n 3 yr olds.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> nope i pretty much screwed Sneaky out of this trip


No, really, it's all good. It's just a trip, and it's not your fault. You just take care of that shoulder.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*montana's*

they are made like the pop-up blinds, polyester material thats silk screened(imaged)on them.if you have a pop open sun shades for you truck stake one out in the wind and watch.main atvantage is they're lite weigth.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

The one bedded down looks like a good buck. I could careless about deer right now I have goat on the brain


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

hopefully when everyones back from there trips we'll have pics or vid to drool over.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm drooling already, 2arrow1 - oh, I guess that's just a personal problem:wink:

hey, bearkills, where ya from?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Scouting*

Anyone make it over this weekend? And?
Inquiring minds want to know :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*new list*

group 1. sept. 19th-23-24th
sign up if this works for you.

1.riverghost
2.bartman3562
3.bartman3562 hunting pardner
4.2arrow1
5.cleggy


group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
sign up if this works for you.

1.BigPappa
2.manboy
3.OrDUckhunter 
4.Wackem*

looks like we need an extra from Mn to ride with Cleggy for group one, and group 2 needs 2 from either St Louis area, oregon, or deep south. I don't think it would be a problem if we added one from each area. 7 people wouldn't hurt. Anyone interested in filling a void contact the person from that area and discuss options. Maybe we can fill this back up.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> group 2. sept. 24th-27th or 28th.....29th rifle season starts.
> sign up if this works for you.
> 
> 1.BigPappa
> ...


Besides Oregon, perhaps Washington, NorCal, or even Idaho could work out. PM me if you're interested!!

(I've been working on flying instead of driving, with great thanks to manboy for his offer of help! But, I haven't yet ruled out driving - and I'd definitely drive if I could share gas expenses with anyone!)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

u all probably think this is a bad idea, but id rather do away with the groups, and people come and go as they please. this is public land, and none of us have the right to control what days anyone is there. hell, if someone not on archerytalk want to hunt or camp around, thats gonna have to be the way it is. 

plus, i like a few more days when im on a trip myself. id say get this together and if anyone wants to come for the whole thing, cool! there is WAY more than enough land and animals to hunt for all.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> u all probably think this is a bad idea, but id rather do away with the groups, and people come and go as they please. this is public land, and none of us have the right to control what days anyone is there. hell, if someone not on archerytalk want to hunt or camp around, thats gonna have to be the way it is.
> 
> plus, i like a few more days when im on a trip myself. id say get this together and if anyone wants to come for the whole thing, cool! there is WAY more than enough land and animals to hunt for all.


x2!

If we're splitting meals the group format might help a little for organization and planning meals etc......but as far as hunting goes.....come and go when ya can! I would still like to see some more guys involved though!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> x2!
> 
> If we're splitting meals the group format might help a little for organization and planning meals etc......but as far as hunting goes.....come and go when ya can! I would still like to see some more guys involved though!


x3
other than the meals part, as we all found out at shilo some people have no business trying to cook for 8 people. some of the meals were planned out and worked o.k. 2 meals were prepared very well (thanks kory, and joe) others meals were a cluster. remember the first night the cook was taking care of a hog and never even seen the kitchen, and the last day well that is a whole another story!
so as far as meals guys i say bring what you need for the time there, i am sure everyone will bring more than enough. and just have a "potluck" type meal if we want? or maybe just fend for ourselves? thoughts?:secret:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> u all probably think this is a bad idea, but id rather do away with the groups, and people come and go as they please. this is public land, and none of us have the right to control what days anyone is there. hell, if someone not on archerytalk want to hunt or camp around, thats gonna have to be the way it is.
> 
> plus, i like a few more days when im on a trip myself. id say get this together and if anyone wants to come for the whole thing, cool! there is WAY more than enough land and animals to hunt for all.





manboy said:


> x3
> other than the meals part, as we all found out at shilo some people have no business trying to cook for 8 people. some of the meals were planned out and worked o.k. 2 meals were prepared very well (thanks kory, and joe) others meals were a cluster. remember the first night the cook was taking care of a hog and never even seen the kitchen, and the last day well that is a whole another story!
> so as far as meals guys i say bring what you need for the time there, i am sure everyone will bring more than enough. and just have a "potluck" type meal if we want? or maybe just fend for ourselves? thoughts?:secret:


I'm good with all that!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Works for me. I got 10 days off so I am good to go I aint leaving till I kill me something :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> x3
> other than the meals part, as we all found out at shilo some people have no business trying to cook for 8 people. some of the meals were planned out and worked o.k. 2 meals were prepared very well (thanks kory, and joe) others meals were a cluster. remember the first night the cook was taking care of a hog and never even seen the kitchen, and the last day well that is a whole another story!
> so as far as meals guys i say bring what you need for the time there, i am sure everyone will bring more than enough. and just have a "potluck" type meal if we want? or maybe just fend for ourselves? thoughts?:secret:


In Texas the meals thing worked out well. In Arkansas with DB we fended for ourselves....that actually was pretty great. Shiloh wasn't the greatest meal planning but I think that was due to the immaturity of some younger guys that would much rather sleep in than hunt or god forbid....COOK!:wink: Comrodory was good though....good kids...just young.

I can go either way....just be good to know what we're doing ahead of time. 

Or if we're really brave we can live off the land!:tongue:....OK maybe not the best idea.:embara:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Cooking*



BigPappa said:


> In Texas the meals thing worked out well. In Arkansas with DB we fended for ourselves....that actually was pretty great. Shiloh wasn't the greatest meal planning but I think that was due to the immaturity of some younger guys that would much rather sleep in than hunt or god forbid....COOK!:wink: Comrodory was good though....good kids...just young.
> 
> I can go either way....just be good to know what we're doing ahead of time.
> 
> Or if we're really brave we can live off the land!:tongue:....OK maybe not the best idea.:embara:





manboy said:


> x3
> other than the meals part, as we all found out at shilo some people have no business trying to cook for 8 people. some of the meals were planned out and worked o.k. 2 meals were prepared very well (thanks kory, and joe) others meals were a cluster. remember the first night the cook was taking care of a hog and never even seen the kitchen, and the last day well that is a whole another story!
> so as far as meals guys i say bring what you need for the time there, i am sure everyone will bring more than enough. and just have a "potluck" type meal if we want? or maybe just fend for ourselves? thoughts?:secret:


Sounds like our annual hog hunt. Since the first day is usually busy, we fend for ourselves, and have sandwich meat to make it easy. Then we try to have a meal at a set time each of the remainder of the days. Like said above, if everyone brings what they want, we can throw anything on to cook. Sounds strange, but the time around the camp at meals is as much a part of the trip as the rest. Just make sure you bring knee high rubber boots :wink: We have 22 people go, so 6 will be a piece of cake.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Sounds like our annual hog hunt. Since the first day is usually busy, we fend for ourselves, and have sandwich meat to make it easy. Then we try to have a meal at a set time each of the remainder of the days. Like said above, if everyone brings what they want, we can throw anything on to cook. Sounds strange, but the time around the camp at meals is as much a part of the trip as the rest. *Just make sure you bring knee high rubber boots* :wink: We have 22 people go, so 6 will be a piece of cake.


Depending on the 6, we might need chest waders!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

*Major change of plans guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

gentlemen, we need to talk...

myself and manboy have a TINY bit of bad news, and a LOT of great news for our antelope hunters...

ill bet like you, youd rather hear the bad news first, so here goes....
your license for this trip just took a bit of an increase, from the $195 to about $240. sorry, not my fault.

now the GREAT news...

guys, wed be stupid to do this in south dakota. just found out the area we live in here in northeast wyoming, has HUNDREDS of leftover antelope tags, and WAY more antelope. looks like you guys will have to put in between the 10th of july and 20 something, ill find out the dates, but there are 500 tags or so left? you will all draw im quite sure, probably even be tags leftover after that. this is way better for many reasons. first and foremost more antelope, plenty of public land, and manboy and myself know this area like the back of our hands. when me and manboy talked about this months ago we hoped for 50% shooting oppurtunity at least in south dakota. not bad. here, we have done tons of swaps, and we are 100% success combined. we have NEVER not filled. you will have shots here. you can get a couple additional doe tags cheap if ya want em, and if ya dont fill or are picky or ya miss or whatever, our tag here is rifle/bow both, you can come in early october and use a rifle, on the same tag. so far, all of our bowhunters have filled in bow season, but if the rifle backup plan is a good one.

and on a greedy note, this will be WAY easier for manboy and i to help u all out with. instead of spending hundreds of dollars on gas setting blinds and the like for you all, we can do it from our homes. so ya, its easier on us, but better odds for you by far. 

one more bonus, i realize its late in the game for this part, but the season opens august 15th in this area, bow season goes til september 30, and rifle opens oct 1. i know when we first started discussing this trip we all wanted an august opener. i know for me and manboy wed love to do this in late august, give us more time in september to try to get our elk, but even if we do this in september, this is still better. 

guys, pm me or manboy or myself with questinos or concerns. i am off in august 22-29th, would switching this to those dates work for any of you??? the week were doing it in september, i now have the oppurtunity to elk hunt in the mountains with my family and friends, and want to do so, but i aint ditching out on you guys....even if we do it same dates as in south dakota, we would be WAY better off in wyoming.......but the august is appealing for most because that leaves all of september (elk season in most states) off for the other species. 

let me konw guys, what works best. i do know changning vacations this late may be tough, but the august hunt here will be very productive.

either way, we would be stupid to go to south dakota, we have a better setup and more animals here.

let me know.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I have no problem with the August trip. I could come out mid day the 26th til the 31st. Does muley season run then too????? I was kinda hoping on a doubleepsi:...I know, I'm greedy!:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So Wyoming tags are $240 then??? Is there an additional hunting license required. How about bowhunting or hunting safety course requirement???? I'm all ears!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> So Wyoming tags are $240 then??? Is there an additional hunting license required. How about bowhunting or hunting safety course requirement???? I'm all ears!


you will have to buy an archery license. mmm around 15.00, also if you are bowhunting u don't need any kind of hunter safety card in wyoming. if you come out for the rifle season, you will need to have passed a hunter safety coarse if you were born after jan. 1, 1966.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> you will have to buy an archery license. mmm around 15.00, also if you are bowhunting u don't need any kind of hunter safety card in wyoming. if you come out for the rifle season, you will need to have passed a hunter safety coarse if you were born after jan. 1, 1966.


Got it covered! Oddly enough, for the states that require bowhunter ed....I have an instructors card but have not taken the course as a student....not sure if I'd be covered or not.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

deer dont open til sept 1 here, i think there are leftovers in deer too, actually there are always leftover deer here i think. 

you guys will not be dissappointed with this switch. trust me.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I can for sure do it. Not sure about anybody else though.:noidea:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hunt*

So, assuming blinds over water will work better that time of year? Any idea on best days? Will have to talk to guys and see what works best for all of us. Do we have to apply for a certain unit?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> So, assuming blinds over water will work better that time of year? Any idea on best days? Will have to talk to guys and see what works best for all of us. Do we have to apply for a certain unit?


yes, apply for, sorry area # will be sent by P.M. only!
and yes blinds and water holes will work way better in augest. also we know what water holes work. like huntnmuleys said he and i have hunted this area for a combined 20 years or so. 
we are 100% kill rate on our swap hunts. we have goats and understand thier pattens here very well.
best days i think brads 7 off would be the best!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

oh and i just checked the tag cost is $272.00 then being you are appling for a draw there is a $15.00 app fee. 
also doe tags can be bought from a license dealer when you get here same as your archery license. doe tags are $34.00 each, i believe you can buy 6 of them.:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman, ya the blinds will be great, but spot and stalk will be very good too. we have lots of very broken up land here, not like a lot of antelope areas where its all flat. it will be easier to spot and stalk here than it would have been in south dakota for sure. plus, these antelope have never seen a hunter that early, this is the first year it has ever opened in august here. might be a help too. i scout this area weekly for deer and antelope for myself, so buy mid august i will have some stuff down. i already know of some RINGER blind spots. 
plus, with any luck ill get my goat on opening weekend, so the 7 off i will hopefully be able to spend my time helping all of you get your goat, which not only would be helpful but a lot of fun. and ill bet me and manboy arent the only guys on here who have other animals to hunt in late septeber.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> oh and i just checked the tag cost is $272.00 then being you are appling for a draw there is a $15.00 app fee.
> also doe tags can be bought from a license dealer when you get here same as your archery license. doe tags are $34.00 each, i believe you can buy 6 of them.:wink:


wow, licenses went up this year.

i knew you could get lots of doe tags, but i thought a guy could only get 2 in any one area. not that that is a problem, we hunt borders to other areas if guys are interested, just a thought. 

your license will cost what manboy put donw, plus a $10 or $15 archery license, and conservation stamp for $10 i think, they are mandatory here in wyoming, most states out here have something similar. ya the license is a bit more pricey than south dakota, but your odds of success are MUCH higher here.

also, for those who were thinking flying out, the airport is no further from here than the spot in south dakota, so thats not an issue. for the guys coming from illinios, the drive will be an hour or so further. the guys from oregon, an hour or so shorter, and the guys coming from the south, probably about the same depending on which roads you were gonna take to get here. the ONLY negative is license costs a bit more, but id rather pay a bit more and have better odds myself. plus, for those that could afford to come twice, the rifle season is a ringer, if you dont fill with a bow and come back with a gun, you WILL get your goat...


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*area*



manboy said:


> yes, apply for, sorry area # will be sent by P.M. only!
> and yes blinds and water holes will work way better in augest. also we know what water holes work. like huntnmuleys said he and i have hunted this area for a combined 20 years or so.
> we are 100% kill rate on our swap hunts. we have goats and understand thier pattens here very well.
> best days i think brads 7 off would be the best!


The area #
Please send it so we can start working on it. Is the App online? And Aug 22-29 is the plan? Sorry for all the questions, I just feed on info. Already have a notebook on SD, and am having to start over.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*link*

here's a link for ya. a buddy of mine that came up 2 years ago.:darkbeer:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=583202


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tags*

Can someone check, I pulled up leftover tags for the area we are talking about, and it states season is for oct 1 through the 15th. Maybe I am wrong, but might check to make sure.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in! 

Wyoming is a bit closer for me - but most importantly, the chances of filling a tag are better. I'm all over it.

I'll pm manboy for the details that weren't shared over the thread.

As for dates, I'm open for almost any.

If we do the August dates huntnmuleys is off, the tactics will be blinds at waterholes and/or spot and stalk, but the decoys won't work - is that correct?

I'm pumped - not only a better chance, but August is a whole month closer than September!!!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I read it as the only time left over tags are good is 10/1/08 -10/15/08 is that right for zone #


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*tags*

can a group apply or is it individual.be pissed if not drawn outta the group.pm me area info. i look-up what i can at dnr site.works gonna love this.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Could someone please PM me the area #?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

PM's sent


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> can a group apply or is it individual.be pissed if not drawn outta the group.pm me area info. i look-up what i can at dnr site.works gonna love this.


ifn we're changing you intersted in carpooling? I'd be leaving Monday afternoon/eve and coming back the Sunday


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*link to regs*

http://gf.state.wy.us/admin/regulations/pdf/Ch5.pdf

See page 5-9. The Oct 1-15 is the general season...but with the archery stamp it looks to me that you use this same tag and archery opens Aug 15th!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I need to know ASAP when we are going to see if I can get time off in AUG.I am an HVAC service tech and we are VERY busy still in Aug but I can beg and see but I need to know today or tomorrow if possiable


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*group*

You can apply as a group. I called them, and the first person fills out everything, and gets a group number. Then the rest simply put in group number and it fills info in for them. Up to 6 people. I was thinking if our 4 still riding together, we could do this. Would like to leave the 22, and come back on the 30th. If this works, let me know and we can get signed up. I can get the first tag on the 10th of july, and pm everyone the number. We just need to make sure tag is good that week. i will call them tomorrow and post what they say.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I've read the entire regs by now. The tag is good for the any weapons season in Oct....but with the archery stamp(or whatever it's called) you can archery hunt from Aug 15th up until the Oct season. That's how I'm understanding it.

I drew a Kansas deer tag so if we do this in Aug I can hunt that week of Sept in Kansas!!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> I drew a Kansas deer tag so if we do this in Aug I can hunt that week of Sept in Kansas!!!! Yippee!!!


 man wait to the second week of nov buck will be going crazy will be chasing does all day long nothing like seeing a 140+ grunting chasing a doe a mach 1


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> man wait to the second week of nov buck will be going crazy will be chasing does all day long nothing like seeing a 140+ grunting chasing a doe a mach 1


I'm saving November for here in IL!:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*wyo*

was plan-in sept 17 to you and crash at yours,can do aug. 21 and crash for 22 departure if still ok.first have to pass personnels sword.(only giviin this 50/50).pappa like ta help but on hunt i'll get out this year like to have time on my side.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> was plan-in sept 17 to you and crash at yours,can do aug. 21 and crash for 22 departure if still ok.first have to pass personnels sword.(only giviin this 50/50).pappa like ta help but on hunt i'll get out this year like to have time on my side.


Don't worry bout me!:wink: Just an idea to possibly help us both out....but if that doesn't work for ya it's no skin off my back! Looking forward to meeting ya in Wyoming!:darkbeer: Funny how we live 5 miles apart and will meet 1,000 miles away!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

so every one is ok with the dates 22-29 I going to beg tommorow and see what happens


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be stretching it out to the 31st if anyone wants to stay a little longer


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> so every one is ok with the dates 22-29 I going to beg tommorow and see what happens


I'm good with those dates.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys sorry huntnmuleys and i were out bow fishing! ya it was great anyway, sounds like everyone has the hunt figured out. and you all can hunt archery during the rifle season also if you want!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tags*

So the tags are good all season, not just the 1-15th of oct? And we have plenty of area to access?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> So the tags are good all season, not just the 1-15th of oct? And we have plenty of area to access?


tags are good aug. 15.- sept. 30 bow season, then open oct. 1-15 any weapon season! 
land don't worry you can't walk all of it in 10 years! as far as seeing goats i think we will average 300-400 per day. not kidding!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*cool*



manboy said:


> tags are good aug. 15.- sept. 30 bow season, then open oct. 1-15 any weapon season!
> land don't worry you can't walk all of it in 10 years! as far as seeing goats i think we will average 300-400 per day. not kidding!


Ok man, we are a very trusting bunch :wink: Will work on switching plans and see how it works. As long as Riverghost can change his, I think the 4 of us are good. I will sign up the 10th with a group number, and pass it along for them to join. We can get 6 per group, so that leaves 2 more spots if anyone else wants to join in. Let me know, and I'll send number.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*group*

ya it works so easy online, this year i did an elk group and wow that was so easy. we didn't draw so know trying a over the counter area.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

all of what manboy said is correct, except his guess at seeing 300 goats a day. i think i can beat that, maybe even double it. seriously.

u guys are gonna be very, very glad we are switching states me thinks...........hell i went from hoping for 50% shooting oppurtunity, to hoping for 100% success....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> all of what manboy said is correct, except his guess at seeing 300 goats a day. i think i can beat that, maybe even double it. seriously.
> 
> u guys are gonna be very, very glad we are switching states me thinks...........hell i *went from hoping for 50% shooting oppurtunity, to hoping for 100% success*....


that makes me very happy!

when will we need to have blinds set out? I'll send you mine, if you're still willing to place it ahead of time for me.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya, ill get em out a bit early. ill let ya know later this month, but ill have mine out before the 15th, since im off for the opener. not sure ill hunt out of em, but ill have a couple out then.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds good

you guys don't know how this has amped up the excitement I have for this trip.

I was looking forward to going, but what you've said makes me feel real confident that it's gonna be a great hunt


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> sounds good
> 
> you guys don't know how this has amped up the excitement I have for this trip.
> 
> I was looking forward to going, but what you've said makes me feel real confident that it's gonna be a great hunt


hell, its amped me up for it too, and i dont have to leave the house now to go! i was sure wed have a blast in south dakota. but well be more successful here, and i can scout and plan for you all without spending my fortune (haha) on gas. WAY WAY easier on me, better results for all. my kind of hunt.

and its nice to do antelope so early, deer and elk are open throughout the west and lots of the country in september, this just makes waiting for september a bit more bearable!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

for those of us from other places, it's almost like a guided hunt!

thanks so much for all you've done and for all you will do!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Blind ?*

Do you hunt them with the screen down like deer, or can you shoot open like hogs?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Another ?*

Will we still be camping on public? Just curious if we need to change bring list for stuff.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tag, license, etc*

Ok, just got off the phone. Online draw is $286, includes app fee and tag. Then when you get to Wyoming, you buy archery permit and conservation tag. $42.50. You can also buy leftover doe tags for $34 , up to 4, until they run out. And tag is good for all seasons. :tongue: Sounds like a good trip just got better. :darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dangit! I just made the mistake of watching some antelope hunting on the Pursuit Channel......not sure I can wait almost 2 months:sad:.

So will decoys work at all in August or is it all blind hunting?

huntnmuleys, can I mail a blind to you to set up when you set up the others???? I have a smaller, 1 person doghouse(pop up) and a bigger hub blind. I'd probably be more comfortable sending the doghouse just in case something was to happen to it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Dangit! I just made the mistake of watching some antelope hunting on the Pursuit Channel......*not sure I can wait almost 2 months*:sad:.


Well, if you can't wait, send us a postcard from the county jail!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Woooohooo*

I got the 22-29 off. I told them If the ever wanted me to work any more overtime or help out with calls when the guy on call get backed up they had better let me have it off and gave in so pack your bags we are going to WYOMING where the deer and antelope roam


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I got the 22-29 off. I told them If the ever wanted me to work any more overtime or help out with calls when the guy on call get backed up they had better let me have it off and gave in so pack your bags we are going to WYOMING where the deer and antelope roam


That's great!
(I had no idea you had such influence! I'd be afraid I'd get told "you can have all the time off you want - from now on!!!)
This is gonna be a fantastic week!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> That's great!
> (I had no idea you had such influence! I'd be afraid I'd get told "you can have all the time off you want - from now on!!!)
> This is gonna be a fantastic week!


not to blow my horn:horn: but I am one of the best tech we have one of 2 that does supermaket refigerantion (rack systems) and last year I had a little over 400 hrs of overtime so they know what they would be losing I have them over a barrel so to speak


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> not to blow my horn:horn: but I am one of the best tech we have one of 2 that does supermaket refigerantion (rack systems) and last year I had a little over 400 hrs of overtime so they know what they would be losing I have them over a barrel so to speak


That's not a bad position to be in - where they can't do without you (for more than a vacation at a time)!

Again, I'm glad you got the time off - see you in August!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*hunt is on*

i got the dumb look and i don't know if we'll be finished by then.so i marked the dates on the calender and shrugged me shoulders.wyo sounds to good someone can fill for me.steve let me know what needed on permits.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Change*

Ok. I have been working out of town in Hinesville, GA and just had time to get on here. It looks like we will be going to Wyoming. I am good with those dates. Shouldn't be a problem to get off work. 

One big bonus is that August 28th is my Birthday. So i expect gifts and cake. 

Since I will be coming from Louisiana is there any options to meet anyone anywhere on the way up. 

I will also need group information for the tags or will have to register as two different groups.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Only one we ain't heard from since is the change is Cleggy


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Ok. I have been working out of town in Hinesville, GA and just had time to get on here. It looks like we will be going to Wyoming. I am good with those dates. Shouldn't be a problem to get off work.
> 
> One big bonus is that August 28th is my Birthday. So i expect gifts and cake.
> 
> ...


I'm still looking to carpool...but can't leave til Monday afternoon.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

glad to see it working out for everyone.
as far as tags, this is what needs to happen. 1 guy needs to be picked as manager of account. he sets up the 1st group. then up to 4 others can join his group. if we need 2 groups than we need to know right away. guys this has to be done by the 20th. hate to push but you will thank me later!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

we have 3 from KS 100% sure.I think someone was carpooling with us


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> we have 3 from KS 100% sure.I think someone was carpooling with us


i am talking about the wyo. draw. the hunt can be just 1 total group. but for the drawing we will need 2 groups or "party's" to apply togather. again we need 2 starters or party oganizers.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> Only one we ain't heard from since is the change is Cleggy


i got a pm from cleggy, and i think hes in:wink:


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Goat Hunt*

Got back from the Praririe dog eradication trip and logged on to find this thread went south on me!  Sorry to hear [email protected] got hurt and had to cancel. He was the glue holding this together (in my mind at least). Did a little research on some of the statements made on here since I got back. The SD license is still $195 on their website as of tonight. On the other hand, the WY tag is $272+$14 app fee+$30 archery fee+$12.50 stamp fee for total of $328.50 for a non-resident. I have hunted the area we are referring to near Newcastle before during the rifle season. I was not impressed with the Thunder Basin Grasslands. The latest stats on hunter success that I could find was from 2006 in WY and 2007 in SD. In WY, the zone you guys are considering had 931 goats killed by rifle. They say that 5% of the kill was by archery so that means 46 bow kills. In Harding County SD, just the archery kill was 340 goats. That's 8 times as many animals. Not sure how zone # :secret: compares to Harding County in size, but it looks comparable on the maps. As to the claims of seeing "up to 600 goats a day", and "100% success"; I am skeptical to say the least.  (especially if you're sitting in a blind) I hate sitting in blinds anyway and the average temp in late August in WY is 85 degrees. I'd prefer to decoy them anyday. Much more fun IMHO. Anyway, I guess I'm a little leery of why the the switch was decided by one or two people and not agreed to as a group by everyone.  Maybe it's my 20 years (almost) in law enforcement that makes me question all this. Anyway, I'm gonna hunt SD in Sept during the rut with my decoy as planned and will not be going to WY in August. :cocktail:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I looked for the stats that cleggy reported.

True, in WY, there were 931 antelope killed (in '06) in that unit, and statewide the percentage of archery killed is about 5% of the total harvest - so, approx. 46 in that unit were bow kills.

But, in SD, I didn't find nearly the number 340 bow killed antelope for Harding Co. (in '07). I saw a total of 135 bow kills reported for Harding Co. (And, I have no idea how the WY unit compares to Harding Co. in size and habitat.)

The major factor that had me convinced that changing would be a good idea, is the fact that huntnmuleys and manboy KNOW this area, actively hunt this area, and live close enough to this area to do lots of pre-season scouting (and blind placement). I know that's trusting their judgment, and counting on them to do quite a lot! 

I appreciate their offers of help, and believe they would prefer going where the chance of success is best.

I don't think they decided on this change, but they suggested it, and those of us who posted gave our consent. I'm sorry some weren't able to communicate during that time - and I'm sorry cleggy decided not to join us on the change.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

cleggy, sorry to hear you won't be joining us! All I know is I'm driving 1/2 way across the country to hunt an animal and a place I know absolutely nothing about. To me, anything that can be done to increase my chances is worth a shot. I really appreciate huntnmuleys and manboy work on this and after Shiloh I'd gladly hunt with them anytime!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Cleggy*

sorry to hear you won't be there. 
in all honesty, i origanlly stated we should look at wyoming. that was shot down by alot of you for the single fact tags were not an otc tag. also i let it go becuase huntnmuleys sent me a p.m., we decited agaist haveing a bunch of guys come to our honey hole area. so we went with the S.D. thing.
AND as far as statistics, i don't care what the heck the wyoming game and fish says, i know all my guys have been 100% successful. i have a referance list as long as your leg if anyone needs to see it. i'll give you # for everyone who has hunted with me, not just a couple, becuase they all filled their tags.
AND as far as sitting in a blind i am with you on that, i know i won't be stand hunting. spot and stalk is the only way to go. are area we have hunted for 20+ years, we know where to go to get good stalks. and futher more here if you mess up a stalk no big deal we will just go over the hill and find more goats.
CLEGGY, don't write this area or huntnmuleys and myself off, we changed because of many reasons.oneis the fact that everyone should get a wyoming tag in our backyard. thats big! before you get heated about the change give me until monday, i will post some more pics for everyone. i will show pics of more than 300 goats. and some excellant spot and stalk ground.
then if you still feel like not joining us it's your call, but understand huntnmuleys and i don't have to help a damn one of you. KORY, is welcome at my camp at anytime,the rest of you, i have not even meet. i am on open and honest guy, heck i even offered my home to oldduckhunter. this could be the best hunt many of you have ever had at a fraction of the cost of a "guided" hunt. 
nuff said!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dang, im missed a lot.

600 goats from a blind? nope. i said id show that many in a day. didnt mention a blind.

100% success. i would be leary of that too, but in this case it wasnt a promise, it was myself and manboys combined success rate on all of our swap/out of state hunters. period. like manboy said, our reference list isnt our favorites, its 100% of every hunter who has ever came and hunted with us. but i do understand the leary part of that, 100% is a biggie, and i am in no way guarenteeing everyone a goat. 
if this was a rifle hunt, ive told most all of my swap hunters if they didnt get a reasonable shot oppurtunity at a buck, id buy there tag. hasnt happened yet.


if you didnt see antelope in the thunder basin national grassland, where were u at?????? there everywhere.

im sure our archery success is fewer kills. south dakota archery season is 3 or 4 months long. wyoming was (until this season), the month of september, and most of not nearly all bowhunters here use their time off hunting elk in september, hell we can all come back in october same tag and hunt an antelope. thats how its done here, until now. we finally have early bow season on antelope not coinciding with elk and deer, gonna make a helluva difference. 

cleggy, i wish youd give it a chance, but i do understand to a point, decoying is fun, and if your basing the success rates on number of BOW kill animals, id bet on the area with the 4 times longer season myself. as far as beeing leery of the switch because of one or two guys, i think manboy said it best, we do not have to help a damn one of you, were doing this for fun, and for FREE. doing it this way gives us western hunters our elk season, so ya that parts for us. saving me and manboy hundreds of dollars in gas setting blinds 2 or 3 hours from our homes is a plus. taking every swinging richard to our honey holes is um for sure NOT a plus. 
giving all the best chance for a fun and SUCCESSFUL trip, thats a big plus, and the biggest one we based trying to switch this on. as mentioned before, we looked at wyoming when we set this up, but the draw deadline was already passed. would have been sorta tough to set this up at that time, counting on leftover tags, that many/ most years are unavailable. this became available, we jumped. 
good luck in south dakota, lookin forward to seeing pics of your trip too. it is a neat area up there.
brad jones


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*?*

I looked, but couldn't find. Does Wyoming have any spec on broadheads etc? I know SD had a limit on expandables, and slick tricks wouldn't work because they have to be longer than wide. Does Wyoning have anything like that? I have 2.5 and 1.75 expandable, and slick trick 100 mags I would like to use. 
Thanks,


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*yes*



bartman3562 said:


> I looked, but couldn't find. Does Wyoming have any spec on broadheads etc? I know SD had a limit on expandables, and slick tricks wouldn't work because they have to be longer than wide. Does Wyoning have anything like that? I have 2.5 and 1.75 expandable, and slick trick 100 mags I would like to use.
> Thanks,


broadheads need to be made of sharp steel, and have a cut diameter of 7/8" or more. thats it!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> broadheads need to be made of sharp *steel*, and have a cut diameter of 7/8" or more. thats it!


what, no _*plastic*_ broadheads allowed??????



Again, let me thank you both, manboy and huntnmuleys, for the help and info. I know you don't have to help any of us, and you're sharing some of your favorite stuff with us. I don't discount that at all - it's huge!

I'm looking forward to this - and will appreciate every minute of it!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

duck,
if you still are thinking of flying thats fine. since we are going to hunt wyoming, when i pick u up at rapid city, we will go by mount rushmore, then onto newcastle. should work out if you want.


broadheads, it is kinda funny huh, but u know some people u just don't know about!:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i semi-sorta apologize for the meaner tone my last post came across, just rereading it, but i felt there was an attack on my integrity, maybe i posted a bit hastily.....sorry if i did. 
but i want to reinterate one point, cleggys biggest point (and most important i agree) was the assumed lower bowhunting success rate. the rate will of course be jaded, heres how...

in south dakota, u buy an archery antelope tag. you have 4 months to fill with a bow. no rifle. no other weapon. you can hunt from prerut all the way to the big wintering herds...

in wyoming, its one tag, bow season is september (elk and deer season), and rifle is later. very very few bowhunters here even bowhunt antelope, because time off then is spent in the high country chasing elk (who wouldnt chose that?), and except for a few, nearly all residents round these parts dont attempt antelope until rifle season. our bow seasons are short in wyoming, and this gives hunters something to look forward to in october. some even hold off on deer, only bowhunt elk, and hunt deer in november with a rifle. makes a 3 month hunting season! we have been pushing the state to give the bowhunters a bit more, and its working, as evidince of our august bow season for goats this year.

but of course, if you look at bow kill #s, south dakota wins! longer season, bow only tags, it just adds up. like i said, most residents (until this year im betting) wont even hit the prairie in bow season. we like elk.

cleggy, i do apologize if my last post sounded harsh, but yours rubbed me wrong. i truly wish you the best of luck in south dakota.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*?- group hug*

wow,sitting up in my seat know.lol.I'd like to thank manboy n huntnmuleys for there offer of time and help.i don't expect to kill every trip,i do like to have a good time and meet new friends.so the state makes no difference to me, if it makes for a better hunt great.:darkbeer:i hunt like a pitbull point them out and let me go i'll find a way.
so does this mean we only have 8 going now.if so we need two a group appl.leaders correct.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Manboy-Huntnmuleys*

Again, thanks for the help. And not every Damn one of us feels the same as others. Some of us damned need all the help we can get. But, some of us swinging Richards would like to know your favorite drink, as some may be brought as a peace offering and for thanks for all you have done :darkbeer:


Please take this as the joke it was meant :wink: But the whiskey part is real, just let us know. Gallons are cheap in Kansas :cocktail:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hahaha, nice offer, but neither me or manboy drink.....a coke would be nice!!!

im sorry if i overreacted, for some reason that just hit a major nerve with me. i may have jumped the gun a bit, maybe just the wording got my dander up for no reason....if so i am honestly sorry, this trip will be fun though.


since that post though, manboy did some research, and not only our area, but for that matter even the ones around us are all over 100% successful over all, gun and bow. many shoot does too of course, but really, the rates wouldnt be that high if we didnt have the animals. 

again, sorry if i offended.


----------



## Rockervillan (Jan 7, 2008)

Just to set the record straight we in SD do not have 4 months to hunt goats it is from Aug 16 until Oct 31. Archery season is also closed for 2 weeks while rifle season is on. Therefore you have 2 months not 4.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> duck,
> if you still are thinking of flying thats fine. since we are going to hunt wyoming, when i pick u up at rapid city, we will go by mount rushmore, then onto newcastle. should work out if you want.
> 
> 
> broadheads, it is kinda funny huh, but u know some people u just don't know about!:wink:


I'll pm you when I get it figured out.
Thanks for keeping the offer open.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Rockervillan said:


> Just to set the record straight we in SD do not have 4 months to hunt goats it is from Aug 16 until Oct 31. Archery season is also closed for 2 weeks while rifle season is on. Therefore you have 2 months not 4.


ya i wasn't sure the excact amount of time. thought maybe it was like you archery deer 4-5 months. man that would be nice! 
i always thought it would be neat to see how many people in wyoming would buy an archery only goat tag. my guess not very many.
but 1 success rate that was even more funny on the wyoming game and fish site is the harvest rate of muzzleloaders. it was like .5 % to 1.8% or something like that. guys these rate don't mean squat in wyoming. why? becuase it is not a normal % it is the % of weapons hunters used. so when you see a 4% archery success that simple means 4% of all hunters killed with archery, and 96% of the rest used a differant weapon! still 100% kill rate for nonresidents!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

When does the rut start? How will decoying work that early in the season


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well goats start chasing as early as end of july. they will start a scrap line, and check it everyday. most of the prime decoy season is in the mid to late sept. again most wyoming hunters are chasing elk then. 
but the area we will be in will be great spot and stalk area. some ambush at fence crossings. and then there will always be the blind option.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm up for any of it. I have to admit, I'm not much of a "sit-still" kind of guy - but I've done it when needed.
I'll try whatever might work!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*no goats still*

sorry river no speed goats in IL.i have to look at deer tell wyo pics are sent to use.this evenings scout.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

those are some nice looking bucks!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

T minus 50 days and counting


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Wy*

huntnmuleys or manboy can either of you PM me with what town we will be meeting in I am trying to figure out my travel route. 

BTW I Know neither one of you guys have to do this for us, but I know I sure appreciate it as I would probably wouldn't have this opportnunity without your help. 

Are we still primitive camping or are there other plans?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*wow*

thanks river that puts it into perspective.the 30 days gone is all right,i can get in on sept opener in KY.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

What will the temps be like then


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*hot*

90 deg. and 70 to 95% humidity.wear shorts and tank top walkin in,spray down and camo up in tree after toweling off.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> 90 deg. and 70 to 95% humidity.wear shorts and tank top walkin in,spray down and camo up in tree after toweling off.


Sweet I get to use my new camo thong :tongue:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*weather*



2arrow1 said:


> 90 deg. and 70 to 95% humidity.wear shorts and tank top walkin in,spray down and camo up in tree after toweling off.


Sounds like a cold front to me


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> 90 deg. and 70 to 95% humidity.wear shorts and tank top walkin in,spray down and camo up in tree after toweling off.


you must be talking about the KY opener - at first I thought he was asking about the temps in WY, but I knew that humidity wasn't right.

the tree part clued me in!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> I thought he was asking about the temps in WY, but I knew that humidity wasn't right.
> 
> the tree part clued me in!


 I was talking about Wyoming I was a little when I read trees part also


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I was talking about Wyoming I was a little when I read trees part also


I don't think the humidity will be 70-95% in Wyoming, though - will it?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I don't think the humidity will be 70-95% in Wyoming, though - will it?


mmmm. no not even close! maybe 30% if it rains!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

now i'm really friggin bummed......WY that's where i originally wanted to have the hunt. 

i'm comin up in December, manboy, i'd like to meet up with ya if ya got time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

just say when and where! sounds good. 
if you have a free day you could hang out with huntnmuleys and i muley huntn in S.D. cold weather style!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah, i'm comin up alone so i'll have plenty of free time.... lookin at the first part of december. when i finalize my flight and lock down exact dates i'll send ya a pm about it. gonna try and find a house and job while i'm there. that's about it. gonna stay for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

T minus 49 days


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey elite, just cause your not hunting dont mean ya cant come up for the antelope hunt......your welcome if ya want to show up!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey elite, just cause your not hunting dont mean ya cant come up for the antelope hunt......your welcome if ya want to show up!


the boss says i can't justify the expense unless i'm going house hunting, or job hunting. and we're not moving til May so it'd be a little too early. i wish i could, maybe i can talk her into me flying up for a few days at least. i'm not gonna bank on it though.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> the boss says i can't justify the expense unless i'm going house hunting, or job hunting. and we're not moving til May so it'd be a little too early. i wish i could, maybe i can talk her into me flying up for a few days at least. i'm not gonna bank on it though.


just when I was starting to think you wore the pants:wink:
we'd love to have ya visit!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> just when I was starting to think you wore the pants:wink:
> we'd love to have ya visit!


 if i wasn't already going up for 2 weeks in December it wouldn't be so much an issue BUT i'll see what i can do. not makin any promises but i'll try to talk some sense into her.:zip:


----------



## WyomingBorn (Apr 12, 2008)

*Just saw this thread*

Hey guys I just read through this thread and wanted to say welcome to wyoming and good luck on your speed goat hunt. I will be hunting the other side of wyoming (southwest corner...sweetwater county). 

I have to say beware though....hunting antelope with a bow has been shown to be highly habit forming.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

WyomingBorn said:


> Hey guys I just read through this thread and wanted to say welcome to wyoming and good luck on your speed goat hunt. I will be hunting the other side of wyoming (southwest corner...sweetwater county).
> 
> I have to say beware though....hunting antelope with a bow has been shown to be highly habit forming.:wink:


thanks for the welcome - and I note your warning (I hope you're right:wink


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*camo'd up*

drove by dicks sporting goods today,they had a side walk sale i bought two pr. mossy oak brand pant (brush camo) for $40 i'm all set now.are we going to review the list of supplys now that we are one group.or am i getting jumpy.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just got some max1 in lite weight stuff but I got it big enough to put over some heavy stuff if I need to. All I need now in a decoy and tag


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I think for camo I'm just gonna make do with what I got.

I am planning on getting a decoy now though.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*oh ya*

just got done making a peach cobbler with first peachs of the yr..25 min wait is killing me ,scoup is already on the ice cream tub.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*cobbler*

Man thats sounds good I love peaches


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Look at these goat killers G5 magnum compaired to a reg striker


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*blade*

thats some serious blade action do they plan any in a 20 mph wind.sad to tell ya cobbler was top noch i'm pot bellied now.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Trade*

I trade you some of these for cobbler no you are not getting my 7&sprite


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

T minus 48 days


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*goat pic.*

hey guys i went out this morning to mow the lawn and a couple other chores before i go out to scout for you all! this guy was right behind my house. he was about 300 yards away. pic was taking through my spotting scope.


----------



## llt deer (Feb 8, 2008)

*goat hunt*

My son and I were discusing this the other day.We would like to go also sounds like fun ,go bow hunting with fellow bowhunters can't lose .We live in north Carolina.Any state that works out. Sep. of 09.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

llt deer said:


> My son and I were discusing this the other day.We would like to go also sounds like fun ,go bow hunting with fellow bowhunters can't lose .We live in north Carolina.Any state that works out. Sep. of 09.


i'am sure we will do it again in 09:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*nice goat*

14"-15" like the hooks.if your using dig. camera have you tried cam. focus in 1.5 to 2.0 range it lets focal lens fill whole fram,then focus with spotter adjust.this is the first try on my adaptor works great need some reinforcing.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the picture, manboy

I think that one would be hard to sneak up on - as he's watching you watch him from 300 yards away.

I'm ready to give it a try, though!

For those of you posting food pics and stories - bring it on! You're making me hungry!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

What dates are you all planning on being there?

I am leaving here on the afternoon of the 25th and arriving there hopefully by early afternoon or so on the 26th. I'll need to head home at the latest the morning of the 31st.

Anybody else be there on the 30th or 31st?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Did you guys know that this thread has the 2nd most posts of all threads in the bowhunting section?epsi: We're closing in on #1 which is the homeade stuff thread!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*dates*



BigPappa said:


> What dates are you all planning on being there?
> 
> I am leaving here on the afternoon of the 25th and arriving there hopefully by early afternoon or so on the 26th. I'll need to head home at the latest the morning of the 31st.
> 
> Anybody else be there on the 30th or 31st?


Leaving Kansas on the 22, driving home on the 30. We'll be tagged out by the time you get there, so you'll have lots of help :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*post count*



BigPappa said:


> Did you guys know that this thread has the 2nd most posts of all threads in the bowhunting section?epsi: We're closing in on #1 which is the homeade stuff thread!


Here's another post to help the count, and to celebrate a GREAT upcoming hunt of a lifetime :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Leaving Kansas on the 22, driving home on the 30. We'll be tagged out by the time you get there, so you'll have lots of help :wink:


ya by the time kory gets here there won't be any goats left!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> ya by the time kory gets here there won't be any goats left!


NAH we can save him a small one with 3 legs so he can stalk it :tongue:J/k


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya by the time kory gets here there won't be any goats left!


I'm confident huntnmuleys will shoot the little ones and leave the big boys for me:wink::zip::tongue:.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Goat hunt*

Watched bowhunter magazine tonight, and it was a DIY antelope hunt in Neveda in August. Blinds over waterholes. Really got things a pumping. I am probably better suited to the blind hunting since my stroke, so this switch is real good for me. Once again, thanks guys for the help, and we'll cya in 48 days :darkbeer: With a case of coke :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> I'm confident huntnmuleys will shoot the little ones and leave the big boys for me:wink::zip::tongue:.


 
now thats funny!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman,
i was talking with brad a couple hours ago he was getting ready for work. anyway, we talked about 3 spots for ground bilnds. i have 2 as of now, and i think brad has 1 now. we really feel that in the 1st day in the blinds you guys will have a shot at a nice buck. 
also we talked about how many guys are coming out? we thought maybe 2-3 guys blind hunting and he would take 2 guys stalking and i would take 2 guys with me. that way everyone is into goats. also we were talking about camping? we thought setting camp about 5 miles away from hunt area. where there is tree's and some shade. it will probly be high 80's or 90's that week. 
also we talked about processing the goats, i don't know if there will be a processor open here that early in the year. we could always debone them. we must get them skinned as quickly as possible. the hide is what makes the differance for the taste of an antelope.:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*thanks*

I will work with the group as needed, don't want to be a blind hog LOL. Was thinking the same thing on processing. Am bringing all the stuff to butcher right away. Easier to store in storage bags on ice.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a BD blind also I will be bring for someone to use


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya and i will bring a pole to go on the ba;; of my truck to hoist the up.
getting the meat cool is going to be important.:wink:

as far as a blind i know what water hole i would want to be sitting at if i was you guys. more than likely it will be the same one brad will use to shoot his got opening day on the 15th.:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*hoist*

I will also have a truck mounted hoist too. Since this is my first time, I will be happy with anything with horns, and I actually hope to get a doe. i like to eat meat, and got lots of mouths to feed :wink:

Will there be more water holes? I was going to bring my DB also. I have also heard it can be productive around fence crossings? Do we need to bring our blinds?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I will also have a truck mounted hoist too. Since this is my first time, I will be happy with anything with horns, and I actually hope to get a doe. i like to eat meat, and got lots of mouths to feed :wink:


in all reality everyone will get a shot at a 12" buck or better. guys this is going to be a very good hunt.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya bring your blind. we have 4 water holes that will be productive. 
as far as using the blind at a fence crossing, we may have a spot or 2 picked out by then!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Are the does plentiful? I'd love to whack as many as legal


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> Are the does plentiful? I'd love to whack as many as legal


That what I am talking about I got a 120Q cooler just for meat I plan on tring to fill it up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

you can buy up to 4 doe tags. and yes lots of them around. also just buy 1. when you fill it we'll go to town, 10 miles and you can buy another!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Just topped 11000 views :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya by the time kory gets here there won't be any goats left!


That's ok - how many tags will Kory have? (so we'll know how many goats to have hanging for him when he pulls into camp!:wink


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hunt*

Ok. I got home Hinesville, GA. Got the oK from the wife. I will check Monday for Work. Shouldn't be a problem. 
I quess no one noticed that the 28th will be my Birthday. So I hope someone knows how to make a cake


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I also have a DB blind I'll be sending on ahead. And, since my actual vehicle is as of yet undetermined, I don't know how much room I'll have for stuff.
I'm ready to shoot something!
And, I plan on getting a doe tag, too.
Just to confirm, we apply this Wednesday??


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

correction - this Thursday? (forgot my dates)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Just topped 11000 views :darkbeer:


Probably 10,000 of those were from me!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I make you some famous Goat balls cake ukey: how old will you be do we need to bring the defibrillator just in case :tongue:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*group number*

have we decided who will be the two group intiators so we can use the group number when applying


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

We have three from KS so if someone wants to join with us that makes 4 wasn't someone meeting with us and riding


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> how old will you be do we need to bring the defibrillator just in case :tongue:


I just checked wackem's profile, and saw his DOB
Let's just say, when he was born, I was just about to start my senior year in high school!
So, I doubt if the defibrillator will be for _him_.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just looked also. I go over the hill next year the big 30


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, that made me look at everyone's profiles.

I guess I'm the old man of the group. 
So, does that earn me a little respect? Or what?
:tomato::tomato::tomato::tomato:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*rider*



Riverghost said:


> We have three from KS so if someone wants to join with us that makes 4 wasn't someone meeting with us and riding


I just checked the mileage and looks like about 21 hours for me .. Would it be better for me to meet you guys in Kansas?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wackem said:


> I just checked the mileage and looks like about 21 hours for me .. Would it be better for me to meet you guys in Kansas?


I don't know if 2arrow was meeting us or not if not I'm sure you are more than welcome too


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*old*



Riverghost said:


> I make you some famous Goat balls cake ukey: how old will you be do we need to bring the defibrillator just in case :tongue:


i will be 34 years old. Probably won't need the defibrillator unless I get a heart attack from shoting a record book Antelope.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

at todays gas prices the more you can get in a car the better. and remember guys between huntnmuleys and i we will have about everything thats needed for a hunt. just bring your bed roll, huntn pack, weapon, and some coolers. rest we will have. :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i don't know about*



Wackem said:


> Ok. I got home Hinesville, GA. Got the oK from the wife. I will check Monday for Work. Shouldn't be a problem.
> I quess no one noticed that the 28th will be my Birthday. So I hope someone knows how to make a cake


a cake.....but huntnmuleys knows how to party, just think about "party boy" off of the movie [email protected]@@!ccasion13::rockband:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> a cake.....but huntnmuleys knows how to party, just think about "party boy" off of the movie [email protected]@@!ccasion13::rockband:


I guess to get a visual on that, I'll have to watch the movie.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*riders*

We have 4 in the truck. 2Arrow1 is coming over on the 21st, spending the night, and we will leave early the 22nd. We will be riding in a dodge 4 door, so 5 will be tighter for 12 hours, but it will save on gas. Hate to leave BP alone to drive, but Wackem may want to get there as early as we do. If you want to meet us here, call me (will PM phone number) and we can discuss details. I'm all for saving money, so 5 works for me.

I will get online Late Thursday night and get my tag, and a group number. I will then let my friend, riverghost, big Pappa, wackem and orduckhunter know the group number. I think that is everyone except the 2 locals which I'm sure will get their own. If that doesn't work, let me know before Thursday.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i will be at bartmans the 21 for a 22 dept.i looked at calender and my anniversary will be spent goatin.hehehe.bartman is opening a group thurs. for 3 kans. n me.there is 7 out of state so we need two groups applying.get apps.in and paid fast i think it's first come first serve.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i think it's first come first serve.*

nope, it is a second draw. this way you NR are in the same draw as us residents. and there is over 500 tags for the 2nd draw, i believe there will be left over tags after this draw. so i do think you will get a tag!:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

wackem....if I can figure a way to leave the 21st or earlier is there a chance you'd want ride with me from close to St Louis? From here it looks quite a bit quicker to go north through Iowa rather than through Kansas(I think).

I think I might have figured a way that I can leave earlier.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry,not first to first ,it is a draw.wackem if your heading early tell me where coming from.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang....the more I think about it.....I might just be better off to leave the 18th or 19th and go solo at it for a few days. I'll have to check into a hotel and work that Monday from the hotel....but i think this should work.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Dang....the more I think about it.....I might just be better off to leave the 18th or 19th and go solo at it for a few days. I'll have to check into a hotel and work that Monday from the hotel....but i think this should work.


KORY, if you end up coming out alone. did you think about flying out? we could pick u up at rapid city?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> KORY, if you end up coming out alone. did you think about flying out? we could pick u up at rapid city?


I looked up tickets from STL. Round trip was $450, which didn't seem too bad. I'd honestly hate to be without my vehicle though.....especially if I'm going to a hotel for a night and day to work. I think I can drive round trip for $600 in the truck or $300 in the escort. Would be kinda neat to check out the scenery too.....only trips I've made out west have both been to Colorado.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> I looked up tickets from STL. Round trip was $450, which didn't seem too bad. I'd honestly hate to be without my vehicle though.....especially if I'm going to a hotel for a night and day to work. I think I can drive round trip for $600 in the truck or $300 in the escort. Would be kinda neat to check out the scenery too.....only trips I've made out west have both been to Colorado.


1 problem, nothing to see in 95% of south dakota! ukey:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

just to the top!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> 1 problem, nothing to see in 95% of south dakota! ukey:


I've always heard that about Kansas too but I enjoy driving thru Kansas for some reason:noidea:.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> I'm confident huntnmuleys will shoot the little ones and leave the big boys for me:wink::zip::tongue:.



ohh its on man. im gonna put you in the most useless antelope spot ever. how does antarctica sound?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> ohh its on man. im gonna put you in the most useless antelope spot ever. how does antarctica sound?




You'll have to do better than that....I've always wanted to hunt Antarctica!:tongue:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well it will feel like antarctica here, with all the cold shoulders u get from the guys when i start story hour!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> well it will feel like antarctica here, with all the cold shoulders u get from the guys when i start story hour!


Story hour huh? What stories will you have? Most of the time I was around camp you were SLEEPING.:wink::wink::wink:epsi:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds like it's gonna be a fun week - I'm sure the tales are gonna be non-stop

and, just think of all the material for future stories that will be made!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Boots*

Do I need to bring knee high boots, or should a person have hip wader :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm going to try to leave Oregon on Wed, Aug 20. That way I ought to be there by late Thurs. If not, I'll have to leave Thurs (which will put me in late Fri).
Who else will be in camp by Thurs, Aug. 21?

We'll be applying for tags this Thursday!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm going to try to leave Oregon on Wed, Aug 20. That way I ought to be there by late Thurs. If not, I'll have to leave Thurs (which will put me in late Fri).
> Who else will be in camp by Thurs, Aug. 21?
> 
> We'll be applying for tags this Thursday!


If I leave the week prior I will be out there either late Tuesday the 19th or Wed the 20th.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

T minus 47 days


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys,
this huny is going to be here before we know it! on thursday the link should be up to apply for the 2nd draw. good luck guys, altho i don't think you will need it!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy and huntnmuleys - do you both already have this tag?

If so, it's just us NR hunters that'll be applying, right?

I'm sure the link and application will be obvious and straight-forward, so we shouldn't have any problems figuring it out (since we already know the unit number and hunt type).

Good luck to all!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Draw*

I am going to sign up and get a group number Thursday. That will work for 6 people, but we have 7 out of staters going. Guess that leaves one to apply alone, or do we just want to split it down the middle? We could do us 4 from the old group one, if the old group 2 wants to pick one and do a group of 3. Let me know before Thursday so I can PM the group number to the rest. Yes it is getting close :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't mind being the lone ranger. I'm doing the solo thing driving by myself, so it doesn't bother me to apply by myself.

But, if you guys would rather do it differently, let me know.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like a plan if orduck wants to apply and bartman can do the group for 6 that works for me.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Works*

Works for me, will send PM as soon as I get number.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

This is now the most replied to post in the bowhunting section.epsi:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Sounds like a plan if orduck wants to apply and bartman can do the group for 6 that works for me.


I'm good with that.



BigPappa said:


> This is now the most replied to post in the bowhunting section.epsi:


Well, here's another reply to keep us on top. Also, I wonder how high this will go with all the communication leading up to the hunt - and the follow-up after the hunt! epsi:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*record*



orduckhunter said:


> I'm good with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's another reply to keep us on top. Also, I wonder how high this will go with all the communication leading up to the hunt - and the follow-up after the hunt! epsi:


We are going for #2 overall. And the reason I say #2, is we can never catch "THE TREAD" in mutantville. Guess that just goes to show no matter how hard core a hunter you are, women will always be top dog :wink:

But, I'll bet once we post pics afterwards, the views will double :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> We are going for #2 overall. And the reason I say #2, is we can never catch "THE TREAD" in mutantville. Guess that just goes to show no matter how hard core a hunter you are, *women will always be top dog* :wink:
> 
> But, I'll bet *once we post pics* afterwards, the views will double :darkbeer:


'specially if we can get some pictures of _women_ in there!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*opps*

my count was off

T MINUS 45 DAYS


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> my count was off
> 
> T MINUS 45 DAYS


even better!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*hunt*

Hey Bartman.. I got your PM this evening wasn't sure how late you stay up. 

Got the Ok from work but I will not be leaving here until around lunch time on the 22nd. 


bigpappa is it an option still to meet in St Louis...not really looking forward to driving 21 hours by myself? We could stay an extra day. That is if we haven't both tagged out.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Hey Bartman.. I got your PM this evening wasn't sure how late you stay up.
> 
> Got the Ok from work but I will not be leaving here until around lunch time on the 22nd.
> 
> ...



Let me take a good luck at things here and I'll let you know tomorrow. What dates are you available to go???? When you need to be back?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys,
yes brad and i already have this tag. we drawn the 1st round as our 1st choice.kinda wierd being there's no goats in this area for 2 residents to apply for such a bad area!:wink:
anyway good luck on the draw. 
brad was going scouting in the morning, he'll get some nice pics. that is one thing he is good at!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

let's get this back to the top - it was way down on page 4

I look forward to seeing any and all photos and videos you guys take while you're out scouting.

This hunt is gonna be here before we know it.

Application day is tomorrow! Good luck all!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT, looking forward to the pics!epsi:

Other than my bow, coolers, food, and my normal hunting gear(binos, rangefinder, water pack, etc)....what do I need to bring?

I was planning on a blind, do I REALLY need a decoy? I've been putting off getting one but if I'm going to I probably should do it soon to make sure it's here in time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*huntnmuleys*

hi guys, well the pics could get delayed again. :embara: sorry, anyway huntnmuleys grandmother has been sick for 2 months now. and the end is really close, maybe today......brad has spent much needed time at bed side with family last couple of days. i talked with him breifly just a couple hours ago, he said he really wants to go scout tonight but might not get out. :sad:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Condolences*

Family is everything man. Hunts will come and go, but your family is all that really matters. We can wait, and when he can will be soon enough. 

Thinking of you and yours,
Steve


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> hi guys, well the pics could get delayed again. :embara: sorry, anyway huntnmuleys grandmother has been sick for 2 months now. and the end is really close, maybe today......brad has spent much needed time at bed side with family last couple of days. i talked with him breifly just a couple hours ago, he said he really wants to go scout tonight but might not get out. :sad:


We'll be thinking of and praying for your family Brad! Sorry to hear about your grandma!!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I fully understand! I'd do the same thing.

I hope your time with your family is good and comforting.

We'll see plenty of pics later.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

the best to your family brad.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

T minus 44 days


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya, sorry guys and thanks for keepin us in your thoughts.... she is still alive, but i highly doubt but a few more days at the latest. anyway, i am gonna try like hell to scout some monday morning, as on top of all this i have to work the next 4. 

but not to worry for you guys, the antelope are here, and ill have some pics shortly.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

brad - the antelope will be there whether or not you get their pictures
take care of your family, and you're in our thoughts


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in the drawing!
I got the application completed at 12:04 Mountain Time!
I hope you guys who are going in as a group have it as smooth and easy as I did!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm in the drawing!
> I got the application completed at 12:04 Mountain Time!
> I hope you guys who are going in as a group have it as smooth and easy as I did!


 You sure did jump on that!:tongue::wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Us too*



orduckhunter said:


> I'm in the drawing!
> I got the application completed at 12:04 Mountain Time!
> I hope you guys who are going in as a group have it as smooth and easy as I did!


Group is set up, PM's sent.  Sorry for the delay. Not quite as on the ball as Orduckhunter.
:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*drawing*

:darkbeer:nice to you guys on top of it! wow! good luck!
haven't talked with brad since my last post, so i don't know how things are going.:sad: hope all is well brad.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Group is set up, PM's sent.  Sorry for the delay. Not quite as on the ball as Orduckhunter.
> :wink:


or, maybe it's "not quite as _obsessed_"? I just couldn't wait!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Yaa hoo*

i'm in could take it no longer.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Now the long excrutiating wait to find out if we drew:sad:.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Online*



BigPappa said:


> Now the long excrutiating wait to find out if we drew:sad:.


Yea, won't be able to find out till the 7th of Aug.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Yea, won't be able to find out till the *7th of Aug.*


That cuts it a bit close if we don't draw!
The plans will all be in place - but if no tag, we'll have no place to go!
I'm hoping huntnmuleys and manboy are right about this being *nearly* a sure thing to draw.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tag*



orduckhunter said:


> That cuts it a bit close if we don't draw!
> The plans will all be in place - but if no tag, we'll have no place to go!
> I'm hoping huntnmuleys and manboy are right about this being *nearly* a sure thing to draw.


Should be ok, as there are a lot of tags left. If not, I am assuming SD will be back on. It is over the counter, so the switch would be easy. They really have me fired up though. i think it will be great. Checked the numbers for this area, and in 2006, you could buy multiple tags, so number is slightly misleading, but they were 100.6% success. I like it. Average time to harvest was 3.1 days. We have 8. Sounds like we will be in charge of our own destiny.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*applied*

ok guys i am in...now we wait


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Should be ok, as there are a lot of tags left. If not, *I am assuming SD will be back on. It is over the counter, so the switch would be easy.*


obviously, I'm hoping that doesn't have to happen - just because it would be a mad scramble to re-arrange vacation times.
but, it's good to know there's a safety net!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

we got 3 draw chance all in same area.have faith the force is with use .


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> we got 3 draw chance all in same area.have faith the force is with use .


not sure I follow you there, but I do believe we'll draw

(did you put same unit #, hunt type for all three choices? - I only put it for 1st choice, I left the other 2 blank)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I 'm in now 

TIC TOC TIC TOC


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> not sure I follow you there, but I do believe we'll draw
> 
> (did you put same unit #, hunt type for all three choices? - I only put it for 1st choice, I left the other 2 blank)


that is what you want to do, guys if you don't draw the 1st choice for our area, that means all the tags were givin out. so you won't draw on a 2nd, or 3rd, choice for the same area.
guys i am not a drinker, but if you all don't draw i'll buy everyone a :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> that is what you want to do, guys if you don't draw the 1st choice for our area, that means all the tags were givin out. so you won't draw on a 2nd, or 3rd, choice for the same area.
> guys i am not a drinker, but if you all don't draw i'll buy everyone a :darkbeer:


I'm not a drinker, either - so you can make mine a diet soda:wink:
But, I'm betting on a tag! (Better than a diet soda, if you ask me!)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*in the draw we have*

riverghost
2arrow1
orduckhunter
wackem
bartman3562
bigpappa
orduck' partner?



anyone else? did i miss someone?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> riverghost
> 2arrow1
> orduckhunter
> wackem
> ...


Unless I missed it, I don't have a partner in this. (Oh, it's a lonely life! )


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Unless I missed it, I don't have a partner in this. (Oh, it's a lonely life! )


so we have 6 in the draw? mmm, i thought we had 8 going?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> so we have 6 in the draw? mmm, i thought we had 8 going?


I think it's 8 counting you two from WY.

I went back through the posts, and the only ones I could find that we lost were Elite, Sneaky and Cleggy.

I did see one place where it listed Bartman's partner. Is there one?

So, I could have joined the group application. But, I don't think that matters - I still bet we all draw.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and bulldog - I forgot about him (sorry) 

he had to pull out quite a while ago


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

At least now everyone has some money in it....it's much harder to back out once the greenbacks are in.

Manboy....I don't drink too often anymore...but if your buying....it's gonna be a BIG beer!:tongue:

Wackem, when were you planning on being through St Louis and heading back from the hunt??? My plans aren't set in stone yet.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wow!!!*

:darkbeer:
guys i just looked at the wyoming web site again. the new 08 private land walk in list are up! there is now 14,915 acres of walk in we can hunt in our area! 
one of the areas has 8,000 acres of "new " walk in. and it is next to a great spot that we will have a ground blind by!:wink:
this is shaping up nicely!:tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> :darkbeer:
> guys i just looked at the wyoming web site again. the new 08 private land walk in list are up! there is now 14,915 acres of walk in we can hunt in our area!
> one of the areas has 8,000 acres of "new " walk in. and it is next to a great spot that we will have a ground blind by!:wink:
> this is shaping up nicely!:tongue:


So do you have to sign up or pay a fee for use of this land or is it just open to the hunting public?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> :darkbeer:
> guys i just looked at the wyoming web site again. the new 08 private land walk in list are up! there is now 14,915 acres of walk in we can hunt in our area!
> one of the areas has 8,000 acres of "new " walk in. and it is next to a great spot that we will have a ground blind by!:wink:
> this is shaping up nicely!:tongue:


Is this one of those areas you have to sign up for, and only a certain number can get in?

Also, tell me when you want me to ship my ground blind to you or Brad. I'll have it packed up and ready to drop off when I get the word.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*walk in lands*

are open to anyone as long as they follow the rules that the land owner sets. as for walk in hunting "only" also park at certain spots, maybe coyote hunt if it say u can. hunt only certain animals that are approved. no fee's! when you get here and buy your archery license there is a spot for a donation to the walk in program, please put a buck or two in. we now have 100,000 acres of private land we can hunt! because of this program!:wink:
:darkbeer: best part is some of it is what i like to call" drive through walk in" which is where a county road goes through the middle of the area!:wink: and the best part is the 1st year a new area is added, most hunters don't even notice it is on the new map!:smile_red_bike:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> and the best part is the 1st year a new area is added,* most hunters don't even notice it is on the new map!*:smile_red_bike:


:shhh::shhh:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Travel*

Wackem, when were you planning on being through St Louis and heading back from the hunt??? My plans aren't set in stone yet.[/QUOTE]


bigpappa, 

i will be leaving at lunch on the 22nd. as long as i am back by the 31st i am good.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*draw*

orduckhunter 
bartman 
big pappa 
2arrow1
wack-em
riverghost
barts partner

think bart did one area to the west and one to south for 2-n-3rd choices.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*!!!!!!!guys!!!!!!!!*

listen up!
think bart did one area to the west and one to south for 2-n-3rd choices.


YOU GUYS THAT ARE IN A GROUP DRAW HAVE TO ALL HAVE THE EXACT SAME DRAW! IF THERE IS 1 THING DIFFERANT THEY WILL THROW OUT YOUR APPS! 
SO CHECK WITH EVERYONE TO MAKE SURE THEY ARE THE SAME. IF SOMEONE WANTS TO BE DIFFERANT, THEN THEY NEED TO BE BY THEMSELVES ON THE DRAW! :cocktail:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*areas*



manboy said:


> listen up!
> think bart did one area to the west and one to south for 2-n-3rd choices.
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever i put in the group number it did not give me an option to change the areas i had to choose the same as the originator(bartman)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Whenever i put in the group number it did not give me an option to change the areas i had to choose the same as the originator(bartman)


good maybe they changed it. last year it was where you could change a 2nd area, and game and fish would cancel your app.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*app*

We should be good all three were greyed out and i couldn't change them.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> We should be good all three were greyed out and i couldn't change them.


:dontknow: they must have fixed it then!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

same here everthing was fill out all I had to enter was name and address and stuff like that The guy that is on their that is the guy that we are bringing with us his name is Bob he will fit right in with the rest of us the only thing different is he has a life so he don't get on chat forums :tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

it's just finger-crossing time!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*a life*

ya i don't know where mine went?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> same here everthing was fill out all I had to enter was name and address and stuff like that The guy that is on their that is the guy that we are bringing with us his name is Bob he will fit right in with the rest of us *the only thing different is he has a life so he don't get on chat forums* :tongue:


I'm not sure we can handle someone like that!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

No kidding...what's "a life"???


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bob*

Bob just got divorced, and a new job. So, with his new freedom, and a new motorcycle, he doesn't spend much time online. Be prepared though, as he shows no mercy. This year hog hunting one of the kids had a wreck on the 4-wheeler. Spend night at hospital getting his foot sewn back together. You know must guys, hey you alright, to bad etc etc. Not Bob. He bought a box of Kotexes and wrote fine words of encouragement and plastered them all over his bike and busted bow.:set1_rolf2: He will keep things interesting. I just looked at draw, we are good. Only reason I put in other areas was they were close, and JUST encase. I beleive we will make #1 anyway. Talked with manboy about the new areas opening up, and I beleive we got it made. Now, I'm off to find detailed maps with military coordinates so I can play and learn how it works.
We are down to
Big Pappa
Wackem
orduckhunter
2arrow1
riverghost
bartman
Bob
manboy and hunthmuleys
If that isn't everyone, they better hurry up :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman,
send me a p.m. on the other areas u put in for. some areas don't open up on augest 15th:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Draw*

Change made, and it does say that they all will change automatically. Party organizer is the only one who can change area and hunt type. Per Manboy, we are good to go.
One less day to go :darkbeer:, still to many


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

so what got changed????? Was it Just the Units that were changed???

So for those experienced....Manboy that's you! Do you think a decoy is pretty much a requirement????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey, manboy -
I just learned (on another thread) that you're "always stirring the pot"
Does that mean you're our camp cook? :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Change*



BigPappa said:


> so what got changed????? Was it Just the Units that were changed???
> 
> So for those experienced....Manboy that's you! Do you think a decoy is pretty much a requirement????


All I did was drop our 3rd choice, which was a late opener area. We will draw 1st choice anyway, I have on very good authority. :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> hey, manboy -
> I just learned (on another thread) that you're "always stirring the pot"
> Does that mean you're our camp cook? :wink:


I hope not! The last meal he made at camp I ended up finishing:wink:.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*sounds good*



orduckhunter said:


> hey, manboy -
> I just learned (on another thread) that you're "always stirring the pot"
> Does that mean you're our camp cook? :wink:


And I have a checkerboard apron I can bring along :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Video*

Since we may be doing more blind hunting than orginally planned this trip, is anyone besides me looking at bringing the video camera and filming your hunt?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Since we may be doing more blind hunting than orginally planned this trip, is anyone besides me looking at bringing the video camera and filming your hunt?


Im thinking about it...my camera is ANCIENT though! We bought it when my 6 yr old was born.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Im thinking about it...my camera is ANCIENT though! We bought it when my 6 yr old was born.


I feel real old now. My grandson is almost 5


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> hey, manboy -
> I just learned (on another thread) that you're "always stirring the pot"
> Does that mean you're our camp cook? :wink:


:darkbeer: ya i have gotten pretty good at that anymore!
bowfishing forum, they were talking about crossbows for bowfishing, so i responded " soon you guys will want to put them in a fence" lol


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*film-in*

i'll have my sony cam. and corder(older hi-8 but great video).
saw drury bowmania or something like that last night, they were in S.D then wyo goating it.had to work on some arrows afterwards.found out flex-fletch quit making 418's in pink that burns me.are we still gonna doggit if tagged out or isit not possible.if there is a general gps cord, i"d like to do some satellite reviewing.
have to go pick up 6 cases(24 doz.)sweet corn in the morning peachs n cream.:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*camo*

just looked at wing supply in sponsors have ACU digital camo pants 8 pockets in green on sale for $16.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> :darkbeer: ya i have gotten pretty good at that anymore!
> bowfishing forum, they were talking about crossbows for bowfishing, so i responded " soon you guys will want to put them in a fence" lol


this was one about an elk guide claiming 80% success and 300"+ bulls


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> this was one about an elk guide claiming 80% success and 300"+ bulls


ya some guys get pissed when you can do something they can't!

1st. pic is me with my pope and young muley with trad. ( brad said good luck with that") well wasn't that hard, 2 days and 6 hours.
pic. 2 and 3. was a friend that had drawn an elk tag in wyoming i promissed him a 300" or better.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya some guys get pissed when you can do something they can't!
> 
> 1st. pic is me with my pope and young muley with trad. ( brad said good luck with that") well wasn't that hard, 2 days and 6 hours.
> pic. 2 and 3. was a friend that had drawn an elk tag in wyoming i promissed him a 300" or better.:wink:


well, I can see you're not lying - so how high was the fence?

:rofl:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well no one told me we where going on a HF antelope hunt 

oh wait I guess any fence is a HF for an antelope since they won't jump any fence:tongue:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*must be dumb*

Manboy, can you send me the link to the walk in areas they added. I can't seem to find them. Putting together my list for usgs maps.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Steve,
since manboy isn't on right now, I pm'd you with a link
I think it is the right one
manboy can confirm when he's back on


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Got it*

just ordered $60 of USGS maps. Going to learn how to use them with my GPS. Watched bowhunter magazine do an antelope hunt using it, and it works so cool. Using it and the numbers, you can easily calculate distance to anything, down to the yards.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

some nice land to hunt, don't u think! i'll try to find a pic of my tallest goat!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

here it is! what high? anyone?:darkbeer: is he a shooter?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

17 7/8 to the tallest point


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> here it is! what high? anyone?:darkbeer: is he a shooter?


naw, he's not "mature" enough for me!:wink:


wow - what is his length? total?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

My last comment reminds me of a conversation I had with a guy who was measuring my biggest bear skull.

He measured 19 3/16, and the guy said he was probably about 5 years old.

He said, "you should have waited for a few years, then he would have had a monster skull!"

Yeah, right!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya let um grow up!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

What's in the background on the hill in that pic Manboy? Is that Antelope or something else???


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> What's in the background on the hill in that pic Manboy? Is that Antelope or something else???


wild horses!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*shooter????*



manboy said:


> here it is! what high? anyone?:darkbeer: is he a shooter?


A shooter is in the eyes of the beholder, and if he comes close enough, I would be hold-en :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> so what got changed????? Was it Just the Units that were changed???
> 
> So for those experienced....Manboy that's you! Do you think a decoy is pretty much a requirement????


for you kory i don't think a blind or a decoy is needed. u have spot and stalked enough i believe you'll get a shot on a nice buck with spot and stalk. i know just the spot for you. it has a high ridge running 1.5 miles beside a open flat that has rolling hills within it. get up o the ridge and spot one and see how to get to him. ya it's going to be fun!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya it's going to be fun!


+1


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Yep, I am a smelling antelope tenderloins, with onion and canadian seasoning, right beside the fried potatoes, simmering on the open flame. 
:tongue: Yea, it's goiong to be fun alright, unless you are an antelope :wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

is there still opening for the wy hunt, if so what are the dates? confusing with all the post.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

joe p.m. repied. i'll let the rest of the guys decide if they want to add another hunter to the group. ther is plenty of land for all of us. huntnmuleys and myself will have already filled our tags. so i guess we would have 7 total with tags, guys what do u all think?:secret:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Yep, I am a smelling antelope tenderloins, with onion and canadian seasoning, right beside the fried potatoes, simmering on the open flame.
> :tongue: Yea, it's goiong to be fun alright, unless you are an antelope :wink:


steve danggit man, i am out of antelope, why u have to rub it in like that!:whip2:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> joe p.m. repied. i'll let the rest of the guys decide if they want to add another hunter to the group. ther is plenty of land for all of us. huntnmuleys and myself will have already filled our tags. so i guess we would have 7 total with tags, guys what do u all think?:secret:


As long as he's an OK easy going guy...fine by me. I feel I kinda know the rest of yous and won't mind a bit of a ribbing....the new guy better start posting up so we get to know him a bit!:wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> As long as he's an OK easy going guy...fine by me. I feel I kinda know the rest of yous and won't mind a bit of a ribbing....the new guy better start posting up so we get to know him a bit!:wink:


What kind of easy going guy are you talking about BigPappa? I may be fresh meat but not that easy going as to let you sneak into my tent in the middle of the night.

I havent read all the 1 million post but I think it looks like the hunt would be the last week in august. That was when I was planning on going out west for speed goats in SD anyways.

So really guys, who's ***** do I really need to kiss.:moon:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> What kind of easy going guy are you talking about BigPappa? I may be fresh meat but not that easy going as to let you sneak into my tent in the middle of the night.
> 
> I havent read all the 1 million post but I think it looks like the hunt would be the last week in august. That was when I was planning on going out west for speed goats in SD anyways.
> 
> So really guys, who's ***** do I really need to kiss.:moon:


Like I said your more than welcome as far as I'm concerned....you'll need to apply for the drawing ASAP though.....and maybe tell us about yourself!:wink:

The rest of us have kind of gotten to know each other a bit via months of dialogue in this thread. 

And just a warning....if your sleeping in a tent you might just want to have a pit bull garding it to make sure some of these guys don't sneak in at night!:tongue::wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

before the 2009 hunt fills up I would like to get on the list


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Mjoe*

Here are some faces to put with the names 
I love posting this pic :tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> What kind of easy going guy are you talking about BigPappa? I may be fresh meat but not that easy going as to let you sneak into my tent in the middle of the night.
> 
> I havent read all the 1 million post but I think it looks like the hunt would be the last week in august. That was when I was planning on going out west for speed goats in SD anyways.
> 
> So really guys, who's ***** do I really need to kiss.:moon:


I guess that answered your question, Kory.
He sounds a lot like most of us.

And, manboy, I hate to rub it in, but I've still got some pronghorn steaks in my freezer.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Like I said your more than welcome as far as I'm concerned....you'll need to apply for the drawing ASAP though.....and maybe tell us about yourself!:wink:
> 
> The rest of us have kind of gotten to know each other a bit via months of dialogue in this thread.
> 
> And just a warning....if your sleeping in a tent you might just want to have a pit bull garding it to make sure some of these guys don't sneak in at night!:tongue::wink:



I live in north central Mn where I'm a self employed custom cabinet builder. Other than having no job security, the benifits of working for your self far outway the cons. When not working, Im with my family(wife+ 2 girls) or out bowfishing or bowhunting. 

The past couple falls have been very busy with work and I did not have alot of time to hunt. But last Sep. there was a little gap where I could take off for a few days so I went to ND speed goat hunting. there i got addicted hunting on the prairie, I tried decoys but nothing came in so I turned to spot and stalk. On the second day I stalked to within 40yds of a bedded buck on some CRP. There was a light rain when i was making this stalk so as I was coming to full draw my bow sqeeked from the cable guard as the buck was standing. The buck was looking right at me so I rushed to take a shot. I remember when I first took aim at the buck I thought to myself, holy **** thats a small target. The arrow sailed over its back. I had other stalks that just didnt result in shots but I had my chance to fill a tag before have to go back home. You here is said before, its a little different shooting in open country compaired to target shoot back home. Im a little more mentaly prepaired and determined to fill a goat tag is season.

I am also the head boys basketball coach in town. This consumes most of my free time during the winter and two months in the summer.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good to "meet" you, joe

sounds like your pronghorn hunt last year was exciting - hopefully we'll put an exclamation point on this year's hunt

and, don't worry too much about riverghost, he keeps posting pictures of his ideal men (but I think he's harmless)


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

orduckhunter;7217167
and said:


> remember the ugly fat ones appreciate it more.:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm cool with my shades.think duck likes manboys hand.
wow got the crappy news yesterday,after 10+yrs. the 485 acres i hunt and have plots on will be leased out for corn.no more plots total bummer.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Joe, if your seriously wanting to join us you'll need to apply for the Wyo tag ASAP....I think theres like 6 or 7 days left to apply for the draw in the unit we're going to. Cost was $284 I think(memory not so good).

Don't worry about butt kissing on this thread....there'll be plenty of time for that at camp!:darkbeer:

Seriously....hope you do join us.....always fun meeting a bunch of guys from different parts of the country and sharing stories!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> i'm cool with my shades.think duck likes manboys hand.
> wow got the crappy news yesterday,after 10+yrs. the 485 acres i hunt and have plots on will be leased out for corn.no more plots total bummer.


At least you didn't completely loose your spot though right?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Joe, if your seriously wanting to join us you'll need to apply for the Wyo tag ASAP....I think theres like 6 or 7 days left to apply for the draw in the unit we're going to. Cost was $284 I think(memory not so good).
> 
> Don't worry about butt kissing on this thread....there'll be plenty of time for that at camp!:darkbeer:
> 
> Seriously....hope you do join us.....always fun meeting a bunch of guys from different parts of the country and sharing stories!



will someone pm me the application info? group, zone, etc. thanks


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*spot*

the place is still mine but probably no more field pics.
i don't know if orduck can change to a group leader now or not.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Scoutn pics.*

wow guys i went out today about 1:00 and just got home. seen a few goats


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pic*



Riverghost said:


> Here are some faces to put with the names
> I love posting this pic :tongue:


As you will notice my name is not below any of these men. Glad River isn't having those thoughts about me. 


Bigpappa what ya think about St Louis?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*more pics.*

and:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*and*

more:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*and*

more


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*dvd*

guys i got a 30 min dvd done. pappa send me your address i'll send it out tomorrow for you! then guys just send it around, there is a group of bucks on it of 16! another group of 10-12 didn't count them. lots of nice video. :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*video*



manboy said:


> guys i got a 30 min dvd done. pappa send me your address i'll send it out tomorrow for you! then guys just send it around, there is a group of bucks on it of 16! another group of 10-12 didn't count them. lots of nice video. :wink:


Manboy, 

Good looking goats there. Did you take those pictures from the blind you will be sitting me in? Wasnt the deal the person that drove the furthest got the best spot.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i didn't even get to the good blind areas, the places i went were in the northwest side of the area. the blind pots and brad "honey hole" is on the other side of the area, about 10 miles away.:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Alfalfa field are good just find where the fence crossing is and camp out and wait on the parade.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

T minus 40 days


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Quick ?*

On average what is a typical shot distance on a stalk


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> As you will notice my name is not below any of these men. Glad River isn't having those thoughts about me.
> 
> 
> Bigpappa what ya think about St Louis?


I guess you've missed my questions to you on here....I'll PM you also. When you think you'll be coming through St Louis and when were you planning on coming back?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Alfalfa field are good just find where the fence crossing is and camp out and wait on the parade.



when there are round bales in the field, that is my favorite. fun stalking that way until you run out of hay bales. I couldnt tell you how many time last year i needed just one more bale to get within archery range.


Application sent in.:cheers:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> when there are round bales in the field, that is my favorite. fun stalking that way until you run out of hay bales. I couldnt tell you how many time last year i needed just one more bale to get within archery range.
> 
> 
> Application sent in.:cheers:


Awesome! Welcome to the group!:darkbeer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*newbie*



mjoe79 said:


> when there are round bales in the field, that is my favorite. fun stalking that way until you run out of hay bales. I couldnt tell you how many time last year i needed just one more bale to get within archery range.
> 
> 
> Application sent in.:cheers:


Glad you were able to get it in.

So does that bring the group number to 9?

Kory is replied to your pm.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy gave my the unit. I just applied by myself. 


you guys shooting. Ive been shoot 10-14 arrow just about every day since june 1st. I dont shoot alot just a little bit each day. soon I will go out in the hay field and shoot at some round bales at our farm.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> manboy gave my the unit. I just applied by myself.
> 
> 
> you guys shooting. Ive been shoot 10-14 arrow just about every day since june 1st. I dont shoot alot just a little bit each day. soon I will go out in the hay field and shoot at some round bales at our farm.


I try and shoot every afternoon. Today it was around 102 so i didn't shoot. May get up a little early in the morning and try to fling a few. I am still not confortable out to 50. I am use to making shots 20 yards or less here in Louisiana.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Been shooting out to 60 with broadheads have shot alot this summer. I can shoot out to 80 in the yard After shooting 80y it sure makes those 50y seem like a chip shot


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I try and shoot a few in the garage a few times a week. Once or twice a week I head to the country to shoot til I'm worn out....usually 200-300 arrows.

I'm pretty descent to 50....at 60 things drop off though. Them FOBs really seem to be amazing! I'm certainly hooked on em. I need to re-walk back tune the back up bow but I'm pretty sure the X-force is ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Rub*



Riverghost said:


> Been shooting out to 60 with broadheads have shot alot this summer. I can shoot out to 80 in the yard After shooting 80y it sure makes those 50y seem like a chip shot



Rub it in River. LOL


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

holy crap you guys shoot alot. the only time im flinging that many arrow is when im bowfishing. I have all my pins moved down so my first pin is shooting at 55yds and my last pin is at 95 yards. one day shoot 75yds then 55yds, another day shoot at 85 then 65. double distance shoot has improved my shoot quite a bit. in august i will set my pins at 20, 30,40 and so on.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well glad to see everyone liked the pics.
welcome to the group!:wink:




and the average stalking shot is about 150 yards!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wackem said:


> Rub it in River. LOL


I have a 5 acre lot
on the outskirts of town sure suck to mow it  which it needs now we are about 10inch above for rainfall this year


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I have a 5 acre lot
> on the outskirts of town sure suck to mow it  which it needs now we are about 10inch above for rainfall this year


Aint that the truth! I've got 2 houses in town with pretty big lots and a vacant lot....and I think I've been mowing all three every 3 to 4 days.....and to add insult to injury I decided to trade off my riding mower for a Kansas Whitetail hunt this year so I've been push mowing:doh:!

Nice pics Manboy!

mjoe, is the reason you practice at 55 and 95 yds just to make the shorter shots easier when the time comes????

I have not shot past 60 yds yet. Is there really reason too???? Beyond 50 yds I really start sufferin.....but I learned that I can't shoot 2 FOBS at 50 yds at the same spot now:embara:.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> mjoe, is the reason you practice at 55 and 95 yds just to make the shorter shots easier when the time comes????
> :embara:.


yes, Im shooting this way so hopefully I will connect on a 40-55yrd shot. Also I will be practicing shooting while sitting down.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

after a long day, it was good to see those pictures up
thanks, manboy
and I look forward to seeing the dvd when it gets around to me
I just got my new bow set up, and haven't shot it past 30 yards yet
I'll have it dialed to shooting at least out to 60 by then (but I won't complain at a shorter shot!)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Shot*

If you are good enough, 20 yards is all you need :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*20*



bartman3562 said:


> If you are good enough, 20 yards is all you need :wink:



Exactly what i was thinking. A good stalk will put me where I need to be.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> If you are good enough, 20 yards is all you need :wink:


that's what I'm hoping - the farthest I can shoot in my yard is 30 yards.
I used to drive out to a club/range all the time, there I was shooting regularly out to 80. with gas so high, I haven't been out there in a while.
my new set up won't have a pin past 60, but I haven't yet even set my 40, 50 or 60. but, I'll be ready!

I just came in from flinging around 30 or so arrows - all kills from 20 and 30, both field points and broadheads


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

One thing I've done different this year is....I don't use field points anymore. I've shot enough animals over the past couple years that I have about 12-15 used Thunderheads that I use as practice heads. I will use fieldpoints to broadhead tune....but that's about it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> One thing I've done different this year is....I don't use field points anymore. I've shot enough animals over the past couple years that I have about 12-15 used Thunderheads that I use as practice heads. I will use fieldpoints to broadhead tune....but that's about it.


what target do you shoot into? how long does it last you?

I've got a cheap-o b/head target that I use for b/heads - that way I'm not shooting up my block as quickly


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> what target do you shoot into? how long does it last you?
> 
> I've got a cheap-o b/head target that I use for b/heads - that way I'm not shooting up my block as quickly


I've been using a morrel yellojacket broadhead target....I think it's the newest version. I've probably shot at least 1,000 arrows into now and it's still in pretty descent shape. I had made a homeade target but it didn't work so well:doh:....at least I tried.:wink: I think I paid $50 for my target....but I've heard of guys getting them for $40. I like it a lot better than the last block broadhead target I used!!! JMO


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I've been using a morrel yellojacket broadhead target....I think it's the newest version. I've probably shot at least 1,000 arrows into now and it's still in pretty descent shape. I had made a homeade target but it didn't work so well:doh:....at least I tried.:wink: I think I paid $50 for my target....but I've heard of guys getting them for $40. I like it a lot better than the last block broadhead target I used!!! JMO


I may try that. I don't shoot broadheads into my block, because I'm sure it won't hold up too well to those.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, i have a yellow jacket, and its not that good at all. couple of my first shots went through, its older though.
works for my recurve and broadhead setup though.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey huntnmuleys - how's everything been?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

hope everything good huntnmulys.nice pics fired up now.shootin 60 sticks everyday 10 na 4" plate a 70 with heads on.i shoot a black hole thats doubled up.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

not the best here, grandma died last night. a blessing actually, she was in a bad spot...



the pics on here did look great. gonna try to get some myself tonight, well see.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> wow, i have a yellow jacket, and its not that good at all. couple of my first shots went through, its older though.
> works for my recurve and broadhead setup though.


From what I've heard the older ones were junk. Several guys on here even complained and Morrel sent them a new 08 target for FREE!!! You might try giving them a call. 

I first saw this years in Arkansas....Daniel Boone had one and it was crazy how well it worked....I've tried a lot of different targets for broadheads including trying to make my own and the one DB had was by far the best I'd ever seen. I'd imagine I'll have this one worn out by the end of August but I'll be buying another one!

Sorry to hear about your grandma.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> not the best here, grandma died last night. a blessing actually, she was in a bad spot...
> 
> 
> 
> the pics on here did look great. gonna try to get some myself tonight, well see.


sorry for your loss - but, I know what you mean about it being a blessing when things get to that point

I'll pray for comfort for you and your family!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sorry for your loss*

Our thoughts are with you and yours.
My father-in-law never hunted, but was always excited to see what I had shot, and he passed in Nov. No one could understand how I could continue to hunt that week. I just figured he was finally able to go along


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> My father-in-law never hunted, but was always excited to see what I had shot, and he passed in Nov. No one could understand how I could continue to hunt that week. I just figured he was finally able to go along


My grandfather was an avid hunter. In winter 2004 he was on his death bed with cancer. The family told me they wanted me to hunt instead of being there by his side "because it's what grandpa would want"....he was basically in a coma at that point. On Dec 2, 2004 I shot a 1/2 rack deer. Upon dressing him out I was heading to the hospital when I got the call that grandpa had passed. They told him I had shot a deer. Upon hearing that he opened his eyes, smiled, and took his last breath.

Grandpa has been out there with me for every hunt ever since.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I hope we all have such good memories of family members who've passed on!

I know I do!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So is everyone a newbie at this other than the Wyoming guys? Farthest west I've hunted is CO and that was for elk...didn't see a thing in 2 weeks:sad::embara:.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Never hunted goats in my life seen thousands of them on my way to MT last year. We had a blowout in the middle of nowhere MT last year and had them walking up and down the fence for 2 hrs why we unloaded everthing off the trailer to change the tire. I could have shot about 10 of them one of them looked like he had a set of goal post on his head HUGE


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*first*



BigPappa said:


> So is everyone a newbie at this other than the Wyoming guys? Farthest west I've hunted is CO and that was for elk...didn't see a thing in 2 weeks:sad::embara:.



First time hunting them for me. I believe i did tell you guys about the one i hit with the truck on the way to MT. So not really a newbie at killing one.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*T-?*

river i can't count. got good news today will be going to 4 10hr. shifts aug.11.man that opens so time to stick-um some varmin.:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*First for me too*

And Bob has hunted them with a rifle. Said they were all done in 3 hours, kind of a bummer. He is really looking forward to a bow kill :darkbeer:

T-38 :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I've hunted them with a rifle.
I killed one a long time ago, in Wyoming.
And, I killed one last year, in Oregon.
First time with a bow!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Farthest west I've hunted is CO and that was for elk...didn't see a thing in 2 weeks:sad::embara:.


Farthest west I've hunted was in sight of the Pacific Ocean!:wink:

post count up to 1500!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

last year was my first time. there eyesight is amazing. i would be a mile away and hold my binos up to them, they were staring right at me looking to see what i was doing. Or you really have to watch peeking around a hay bale, they can pickup the slightest movement.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

should i be purchasing a blind in the near future before the hunt or will there be some setup already at water holes? I would like to sit water and spot and stalk during the hunt.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> should i be purchasing a blind in the near future before the hunt or will there be some setup already at water holes? I would like to sit water and spot and stalk during the hunt.


I'm sure it will be best to have your own. 

Many of us will be taking ours, and hunting from them. 

As far as I'm concerned, I plan on doing some spot and stalk hunting, but I want my blind ready for me to hunt in an "undisturbed" spot when and if the time is right.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'll give to sneak attack my best,if can't get it done may have to sit.been 25 yrs. and with a 270 for me.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Maps*

My maps shipped today. Will be real interesting to see if I can pick a good spot from here with one. Manboy, I'll be sending you another fax, and you can tell me hot or cold :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*huntnmuleys*

is out scouting right now! he said he'll have pics when he gets back!:tongue:

steve send away!


blinds, ya if you have one bring it. i am also going to get out and make a couple natural blinds for u all. i really like you guys will do good at spot and stalk, heck the other day when i was out i could have shot 3 bucks at under 60 yards from the truck!
bigpappa, i sent the dvd out today, u'll have it on thursday!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> is out scouting right now! he said he'll have pics when he gets back!:tongue:
> 
> steve send away!
> 
> ...


10-4. Where you want it to go next? I could probably hand deliver it to 2arrow:noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> 10-4. Where you want it to go next? I could probably hand deliver it to 2arrow:noidea:


ya that would be just fine. doesn't matter to me, i already watched it!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't care where it goes next - but let's make sure it gets around to all.

I'm looking forward to seeing what we can.

Also, I'm ready to try my hand at spot and stalk. I have a hard time sitting still. I can do it, but it's painful.

I'd just like to make sure I have a blind on a waterhole as my "back-up." And, if (when) I shoot a buck, I may want to sit and take a doe.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*doe*



orduckhunter said:


> I don't care where it goes next - but let's make sure it gets around to all.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what we can.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Doe's. How many doe tags can you buy as an out of state hunter. What are the cost of each one?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

doe tags are 34.00 and you can buy 4 of them! otc


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Speaking of Doe's. How many doe tags can you buy as an out of state hunter. What are the cost of each one?


I was waiting for someone else to respond to your question, but I'll take a stab at it.

Someone said we could get up to 4 doe tags. I haven't found verification of that yet.

The game and fish website said the tags for NR are $34, plus a $14 fee for applying online. I don't know if that means we can get them for just $34 if we get them in WY. I hope so. I don't plan on purchasing any until I'm there, anyway.

If I'm wrong, someone let me know.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, as I typed, manboy answered the questions.
Thanks.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

yes buy them here, they will have leftovers atleast until oct. 1st


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*tags*

Thanks guys. Looks like I better bring the "big" ice chest.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*eastmans*

is huntn goats in wyoming public land right now!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

went scouting tonight.....saw plenty, but bad news on the pics, the ones i got are far away...i did order a spotting scope, so my pics next week may be a tad better....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

found a good muley too.....there were 4 of em, this was a decent one, but the bigger one didnt pose for a pic...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> found a good muley too.....there were 4 of em, this was a decent one, but the bigger one didnt pose for a pic...


looks like a shooter to me :noidea:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> went scouting tonight.....saw plenty, but bad news on the pics, the ones i got are far away...i did order a spotting scope, so my pics next week may be a tad better....


that first goat looks pretty good..... somebody better shoot him


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

actually ya cant tell, but the bottom antelope is the best...pic sux.

that muley is decent, the other was MUCH bigger...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks for the pics - looks like fun!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

was a good trip.....saw lots of bucks, but many were just too far away for my little camera. that buck on the bottom pic really was a nice goat......pic dont show it.

the bigger muley is one id love to take, although no pic to show. he wouldnt score out good at all, his top fork on one side was tiny, and his lower fork on the other side was tiny, so deductions, but very tall and plenty wide.....looked heavy and blocky like a good older mature animal, and considering the genes where i hunt i dont think another year will do him any good.

i will get better antelope pics, a scope is gonna be nice.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey brad, i went out for just a bit last nighht found a group of 6 whitetails, 2 of them i think will make P and Y. and i think i'll be able to set up on them. maybe this is the year we get that monkey off our backs!:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> actually ya cant tell, but the bottom antelope is the best...pic sux.
> 
> that muley is decent, the other was MUCH bigger...


they both look tastey to me :noidea:

i'm easy to please:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> *eastmans* is huntn goats in wyoming public land right now!


I watched that. It only made it tougher to wait until our hunt.
Of course, they were looking for shots around 200 yards - I'm needing something a _little_ closer!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys guess what i am holding right now?.....don't even say it huntnmuleys!

no my area #? antelope tag!:RockOn: it's here!:tongue:
now just have to wait until season opens!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

you got a unit "?" tag?
I didn't put in for _that_ unit!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya it is kinda a special tag, not like the special ed tags brad gets..lol but still special! its got pope and young written all over it!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tag*

you didn't tell me you had to order special ones for "Pope and Young"


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> hey brad, i went out for just a bit last nighht found a group of 6 whitetails, 2 of them i think will make P and Y. and i think i'll be able to set up on them. maybe this is the year we get that monkey off our backs!:wink:


man i hope so!!!!!!

forgot to tell ya, coming home from work last week right there at beaver creek there was a herd of about 6 or 7 whitetail bucks, on the public side. at least 2 were P&Y or bigger, one i think will push 140. if they stick around, of course ill let ya know.

that muley last night was huge. even with deductions, i think hell go low end pope and young, he was just that big. honestly, although i wanted a 150 net muley this year, if i got a chance at him, and he only nets 135 id shoot anyway. all thought i like the record book as a measuring stick, sometimes its wrong. this deer is a monster.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

so, manboy and huntnmuleys -
can you get a whitetail AND a muley?
sounds like you're getting zeroed in on the bucks!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> so, manboy and huntnmuleys -
> can you get a whitetail AND a muley?
> sounds like you're getting zeroed in on the bucks!


we get 1 tag. general der, any buck unless on private then we could take a doe with the tag. honestly that what brad should just go after!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

T minus 37 days


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> we get 1 tag. general der, any buck unless on private then we could take a doe with the tag. honestly that what brad should just go after!:wink:


I'm sure he'd be a bit sorry, if he put a doe down, and looked up to see his monster 150 net muley!:tongue:

I was just wondering about one deer or two - it'd be great if you could shoot one of each (muley and whitetail).


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm sure he'd be a bit sorry, if he put a doe down, and looked up to see his monster 150 net muley!:tongue:
> 
> I was just wondering about one deer or two - it'd be great if you could shoot one of each (muley and whitetail).


ya we can, but 1 has to be a doe, we could get 4 does.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya we can, but 1 has to be a doe, we could get 4 does.


Man, I've got to move to Wyoming! 

I like it here, but we only get one deer tag (choose rifle or bow ahead of time) - unless we're lucky enough to draw an antlerless tag (which is sometimes good for either sex, usually just a doe, or a doe or spike). And, antelope tags are nearly as hard to draw as anything! It took me 14 years of applying to finally get my 2007 tag!

So, if I could only find a way to make a decent living (with health insurance), I think I could talk my wife into moving there.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

heck you don't have to be the smartest on the block to get a good job here, look at brad he's got health insurance!:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> heck you don't have to be the smartest on the block to get a good job here, look at brad he's got health insurance!:wink:




all i can say is at least im not sporting that hairdo in that last antelope hero (or in your case zero) picture u posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> all i can say is at least im not sporting that hairdo in that last antelope hero (or in your case zero) picture u posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya a "hair do" was always something you were missing!:bounce:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

They guy who shoots the smallest goat get his head shaved any takers


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> They guy who shoots the smallest goat get his head shaved any takers


deal, but looks like brad already won!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> all i can say is at least im not sporting that hairdo in that last antelope hero (or in your case zero) picture u posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Riverghost said:


> They guy who shoots the smallest goat get his head shaved any takers





manboy said:


> deal, but looks like brad already won!


Hey, if I shoot the smallest one, I won't consider that losing - at least I shoot one!

By the way, is that smallest bodied or smallest horns? (some of us hope to kill does, too)

And, to refer to another thread I recently read "Why does everybody hate on each other all the time?"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> Man, I've got to move to Wyoming!
> 
> I like it here, but we only get one deer tag (choose rifle or bow ahead of time) - unless we're lucky enough to draw an antlerless tag (which is sometimes good for either sex, usually just a doe, or a doe or spike). And, antelope tags are nearly as hard to draw as anything! It took me 14 years of applying to finally get my 2007 tag!
> 
> So, if I could only find a way to make a decent living (with health insurance), I think I could talk my wife into moving there.


oh it can be done:zip: let's just say i haven't stepped foot in the state and have gotten 6 job offers strictly from resumes........ not too shabby. just gotta pick the right town.
:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> They guy who shoots the smallest goat get his head shaved any takers


Well some of us are already bald or at least working on it so I think we have a head start!:tongue:

I think it would be better to shave the heads of anyone that goes home empty handed....how da ya like that one?:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Works for me I already have a shaved head so I am good to go.:tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Works for me I already have a shaved head so I am good to go.:tongue:


Maybe to be fair we should use a sharpie and give you some hair then:noidea::tongue:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

went for a look tonight.... saw a few.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

couple more...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> went for a look tonight.... saw a few.





huntnmuleys said:


> couple more...


OK, I think those will do. Actually, even though it's real tiny in that last photo, that looks like a GREAT buck! Is there a way to put my dibs on that one? (The one on the right in the first post isn't bad, either)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> oh it can be done:zip: let's just say i haven't stepped foot in the state and have gotten 6 job offers strictly from resumes........ not too shabby. just gotta pick the right town.
> :wink:


that's probably what I should do - send out resumes


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nice pics brad. look like some pope and young bucks. did you see the new walkin list? i think u will be happy with it!:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hadnt looked at it yet.......the first post, the 2 pics are the same buck, and hes easy P&Y.

i like the one on the left in the last pic too. saw more, but still havent got the scope, so no pics were available.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So Brad....at what distance are most of these pics? Any within 'bow range'?:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

um ya, the first 2 pics of the nice buck stood by as we drove and i got out to take pics at about 50 yards.......thats not sneaking, just driving.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

That is some great looking country there, great pics.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> hadnt looked at it yet.......the first post, the 2 pics are the same buck, and hes easy P&Y.
> 
> i like the one on the left in the last pic too. saw more, but still havent got the scope, so no pics were available.


I thought that might be the same buck in the first 2 pics - just wasn't positive. He's a good one.
I still think that buck on the left in the last photo is a whopper. It reminds me of a buck I saw years ago. He was more than 1/2 mile away, and mostly you could just see these big black horns sticking up!
Keep those photos coming!
Thanks


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*goats*



mjoe79 said:


> That is some great looking country there, great pics.


Those goats look good. I do you judge an Antelope. Is there a way to tell if he is a record book antelope or not. Like first point above the ears? I am scared i am going to shoot the first buck i see.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Those goats look good. I do you judge an Antelope. Is there a way to tell if he is a record book antelope or not. Like first point above the ears? I am scared i am going to shoot the first buck i see.


I'm sure those pros from Wyoming have it all down. However, even a small-ish buck looks pretty good. Here's one I saw while scouting last year. I debated whether I'd shoot him if it was open. Later, when hunting, I shot the first buck I had a chance at - and he may have even been smaller. But, I'm happy with him.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Wyoming is a great state for Antelope. Shot this pronghorn there last August North of Casper.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*pictures*

Thanks Huntnmuley for the pics. I love the pictures, but it sure makes the waiting part hard . I tend to agree about shooting the first available shot, SO, I hope the first one is a monster :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Thanks Huntnmuley for the pics. I love the pictures, but it sure makes the waiting part hard . I tend to agree about shooting the first available shot, SO, I hope the first one is a monster :darkbeer:


just don't sneak on any small ones?:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> just don't sneak on any small ones?:wink:


or, put your "test" sneaks on small ones first - that way you get the jitters out and figure out how not to spook 'em

then, you're ready for the big boy!

(I know, that advice is going to be hard to take - I'll probably try to shoot the first thing I have an opportunity for)


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*orduck*



orduckhunter said:


> or, put your "test" sneaks on small ones first - that way you get the jitters out and figure out how not to spook 'em
> 
> then, you're ready for the big boy!
> 
> (I know, that advice is going to be hard to take - I'll probably try to shoot the first thing I have an opportunity for)


i am with you..if i get close enough I am going to let that arrow fly.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> i am with you..if i get close enough I am going to let that arrow fly.


Me 3! I might try and intentionally take a doe first to get rid of the jitters....then I can go for a bigger ALPHA male!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> bigpappa, i sent the dvd out today, u'll have it on thursday!:wink:


Got it....watching it now! BIG MISTAKE!!!!....dang a month seems like a long ways to wait!

2arrow, your not far from DQ in Staunton are ya? Maybe I could meet ya there for a handoff??? Call me 217 710-5166.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey manboy....what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

what camo pattern you guys recommend? Most of my stuff is realtree or mossy oak.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> what camo pattern you guys recommend? Most of my stuff is realtree or mossy oak.


I'd guess either blaze orange or fluorescent pink


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> I'd guess either blaze orange or fluorescent pink


no, im guessing ole big pappa wears enough pink for a small army, trying to keep that away from this adventure......:wink:

seriously, any light colored camo should work fine. i wouldnt go spending a fortune on anything ya dont already use.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> no, im guessing ole big pappa wears enough pink for a small army, trying to keep that away from this adventure......:wink:
> 
> seriously, any light colored camo should work fine. i wouldnt go spending a fortune on anything ya dont already use.


And I thought what happened at hog camp stayed at hog camp.:wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am going to shoot at the first one that gives me a high % shot. 0 for 1 so far and need some redemption.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> I'd guess either blaze orange or fluorescent pink


Ive heard that the old timers would wear white for spot and stalk.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

No small one for me P&Y or tag soup for me I got a BIG tip for the guy that can guide me to one :darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> No small one for me P&Y or tag soup for me I got a BIG tip for the guy that can guide me to one :darkbeer:


Tip as in advice or tip as in money????:noidea:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is your tip Pappa Don't eat yellow snow :wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> No small one for me P&Y or tag soup for me I got a BIG tip for the guy that can guide me to one :darkbeer:



well if its manboy, maybe give him some shooting tips, or "how not to look like a dork" tips, or saving money at walmart tips, or how to get a mount done in under a decade tips, or how to pick and settle on a bow tips, or some arrow tuning tips, or how to kill a whitetail buck with a bow tips, or.........


the list goes on and one, probably need professional help...


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> well if its manboy, maybe give him some shooting tips, or "how not to look like a dork" tips, or saving money at walmart tips, or how to get a mount done in under a decade tips, or how to pick and settle on a bow tips, or some arrow tuning tips, or how to kill a whitetail buck with a bow tips, or.........
> 
> 
> the list goes on and one, probably need professional help...


I can fell the love from here 

how to get a mount done in under a decade tips that is just wrong but funny


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

speaking of mounts, guess what form came in today brad?:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Hey manboy....what kind of camera did you use?


sony handycam dvd,20x optical and 800 digital. carl zeiss lens. it is the dcr-dvd105. i bought it from AT for 210.00 shipped with charger and case!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> speaking of mounts, guess what form came in today brad?:wink:


So the decade countdown begins NOW right????epsi::tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice job on the video Ronnie! I'm mailing it to 2arrow1 in the morning....turns out he lives just a bit farther away than I thought.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> So the decade countdown begins NOW right????epsi::tongue:


i get his dad's and brothers done in 3-5 months but brad's seem to take bit longer!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*bigpappa*

what did you think of the one group of bucks, you think u could find one you like? what a group huh!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah that was pretty neat.....I don't think I'd be too picky though. Best shot opp gets my arrow. Basically, I'm sayin I like em ALL!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> what did you think of the one group of bucks, you think u could find one you like? what a group huh!:wink:


Now I have something to look forward to SOONER than our hunt - getting the dvd!
I can't wait to see it!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*dvd*

i'll watch it right away and send it of speak up for dibb's on it.mail carrier will think i'm stockin her.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

send that bad boy to KS I will make copies and sent them to everyone who has not see it


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Maps*

Got my maps today. Looks pretty sweet :darkbeer: Marking water holes already. Once you get the DVD Chris, hollar and we'll get together with Bob and have a watching, mapping party. :darkbeer: For everyone. Got the antelope cart done today, Will try and post pics this weekend. Now I just need a goat to get it bloody :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Cd*



Riverghost said:


> send that bad boy to KS I will make copies and sent them to everyone who has not see it


River that sounds like a good idea. I am curious to see that video footage now.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

just got back from scouting found a few nice bucks, a couple decent muleys. 
if i can find some batteries for this camera i'll get them posted!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*anyone like muleys?*

here are a couple. and a few goats


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

goats anyone?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Those goats look good. I do you judge an Antelope. Is there a way to tell if he is a record book antelope or not. Like first point above the ears? I am scared i am going to shoot the first buck i see.


Wackem - you see that last pic manboy posted? That gives you a bit to think about when it comes to judging them. One is obviously a small one. The other is definitely better.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice photos manboy!
those mule deer look nice, but I won't be around to chase them
even that dink pronghorn better watch it!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

riverghost - I sent you a pm with my mailing address
thanks


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dang ronnie, that form finally got here, eh? anxious to see it, bet its gonna take up half my house...

nice muley in that one pic too...id take him. we saw some elk tonight in the hills near buckhorn, one real good bull. camera was at home.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*diff*



orduckhunter said:


> Wackem - you see that last pic manboy posted? That gives you a bit to think about when it comes to judging them. One is obviously a small one. The other is definitely better.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep you can deff. tell the difference between those two. Now if I can just get a couple of them to stand together like that while I have my bow in my hand I should be good. If that small one comes in by himself, he is going to get Whacked.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*pm*

River, 

I sent you a PM with my address for the CD.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

the 5x5 muley is a decent buck, i got my eye on him for a friend in texas. going to try and get some kind of pattern with him. as far as i could tell he is doing the same as last year. :moose:



do u like the goat picks. nice to compare the 2 huh! 10" 0r 12.5" :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*pics*



manboy said:


> the 5x5 muley is a decent buck, i got my eye on him for a friend in texas. going to try and get some kind of pattern with him. as far as i could tell he is doing the same as last year. :moose:
> 
> 
> 
> do u like the goat picks. nice to compare the 2 huh! 10" 0r 12.5" :wink:



Love the pics manboy, thanks for posting those. I know we talked about it but will Muley season be in while we are there?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> do u like the goat picks. nice to compare the 2 huh! 10" 0r 12.5" :wink:


That little one is definitely not 12.5"

But, I'm not saying he's too small to shoot

I'm like wackem, I want them to stand together in groups, so there's something to compare them to


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> That little one is definitely not 12.5"
> 
> But, I'm not saying he's too small to shoot
> 
> I'm like wackem, I want them to stand together in groups, so there's something to compare them to




nope, the little one is 9-10", and the big one 12.5-13". so shoot which one?:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Neither*



manboy said:


> nope, the little one is 9-10", and the big one 12.5-13". so shoot which one?:wink:


I see son, and dad, but show me GRANDPA, then we'll talk shoot :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I see son, and dad, but show me GRANDPA, then we'll talk shoot :wink:


grandpa is over the ridge - he sent out dad and son to take the arrows

he's too smart to stand there and get shot!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*broadheads*

What head is everyone going to use 
I am torn between G5 striker and Slicktrick Mags. Tricks fly better out to 70y than the striker


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> What head is everyone going to use
> I am torn between G5 striker and Slicktrick Mags. Tricks fly better out to 70y than the striker


Unless a reason to change comes up, I'll be using 100gr G5 Montecs.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thunderhead 125s


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

rage 3 blades,man wish the dvd was here i'll burn 2 if i can.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*hellrazor*



Riverghost said:


> What head is everyone going to use
> I am torn between G5 striker and Slicktrick Mags. Tricks fly better out to 70y than the striker


I am going with the hellrazor 125 grain


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*found grandpa*

pics suck sorry, it was getting dark and my camera batteries were acting up again!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Thats a nice goat you are making it hard to wait


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*sorry*

you are to young for Grandpa :tongue: That's MY goat :wink: Remember, age before beauty, and I got ya on both counts.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*broadhead*



Riverghost said:


> What head is everyone going to use
> I am torn between G5 striker and Slicktrick Mags. Tricks fly better out to 70y than the striker


Either a sonoran 100 grain, or slick trick mags. Actually hope to connect with both :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> you are to young for Grandpa :tongue: That's MY goat :wink: Remember, age before beauty, and I got ya on both counts.


Now we're talking! I can't say much about the beauty part, but I do believe I've got everyone beat on age! I like the idea of the oldest guy getting to pick first!

Manboy - that's a nice buck! Definitely P&Y!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Speaking of grandpa you guys are OLD enough to be my grandpa:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Speaking of grandpa you guys are OLD enough to be my grandpa:zip:


How old _*are*_ you?

(My kids are 25, 24, 22 and 21. You must be pretty young!)

:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*age*



orduckhunter said:


> Now we're talking! I can't say much about the beauty part, but I do believe I've got everyone beat on age! I like the idea of the oldest guy getting to pick first!
> 
> Manboy - that's a nice buck! Definitely P&Y!




Manboy..Good pics. 

We said the one who drives the furthest(me) gets first crack at the "grandpa" antelope


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*close*



orduckhunter said:


> How old _*are*_ you?
> 
> (My kids are 25, 24, 22 and 21. You must be pretty young!)
> 
> :wink:


i started younger than you. Mine are 26, 23, and 20. Grandkids are 4.5, 2 and 1. God do I fell old somedays


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I'll bring the first aid kit along...and it's expired but I do have a CPR card in my wallet if needed for some of you geezers. You might want to bring plastic bags though just in case...cuz I DON'T do mouth to mouth!ukey::tongue:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> How old _*are*_ you?
> 
> (My kids are 25, 24, 22 and 21. You must be pretty young!)
> 
> :wink:


29 can I call you DAD instead of grandpa:zip:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just call-um pops.that's the kinda goat i'm talkin about.i didn't see any thing about a walker in the bring list.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

no mail yet;i'll be watchin.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> no mail yet;i'll be watchin.


Wife dropped it off at the PO about 10 AM yesterday. If it's not there today it definately should be on Monday.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> 29 can I call you DAD instead of grandpa:zip:


Still in your 20's huh?

So doesn't that make you either camp cook or 'designated dragger'? Wouldn't want any of them old guys overdoing now would we?:tongue:epsi:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*cook*



BigPappa said:


> Still in your 20's huh?
> 
> So doesn't that make you either camp cook or 'designated dragger'? Wouldn't want any of them old guys overdoing now would we?:tongue:epsi:


I always thought it was the older guys who did all the cooking since they usually only hunt the morning because they are too tired for the evening hunt.:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Well I'll bring the first aid kit along...and it's expired but I do have a CPR card in my wallet if needed for some of you geezers. You might want to bring plastic bags though just in case...cuz I DON'T do mouth to mouth!ukey::tongue:


Good, cuz I don't accept mouth to mouth (unless you're a young, attractive woman! :wink::wink



Wackem said:


> I always thought it was the older guys who did all the cooking since they usually only hunt the morning because they are too tired for the evening hunt.:tongue:


Maybe because their tags are full from the morning hunt!:tongue:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*smack talk*

Better get it all out now. :wink: It isn't pope and young, it is pop and young, as in pop shoots it, young drags it  And don't need walker, I have a motorized deer/antelope cart :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*manboy and huntnmuleys*

Hey, you guys are the experts, fill us in on equipment.
Arrow, broadheads, bow, release, blind and quiver??? And what is the one thing you don't have, you wish you did?
Any advise is good advise. Can't beleive I just said that on this thread


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mmm,
tiffany, off of getting close? other than that i'am good!:tongue:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t minus 34 days


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> mmm,
> *tiffany*, off of getting close? other than that i'am good!:tongue:


how's your wife feel about that?

and, thanks for the countdown river! it saves me from having to count them.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> how's your wife feel about that?
> 
> and, thanks for the countdown river! it saves me from having to count them.


what happens in antelope camp, stays in antelope camp.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> what happens in antelope camp, stays in antelope camp.:wink:


OK - if we can get her phone number, we can invite her to antelope camp for you:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ha ha went out last night scouting/setting my trail camera. was trying to get some pics of the muley i want to chase, and some antelope pics for you all.

hadnt realized how much it rained out there this week. absolutely every little nook and cranny had water in it. the tank i was gonna put my camera by was left to drain, guess the pond nearby is what there gonna go with (this is public land, but the grazing rights are leased of course), but this pond is much to big for a trail cam to cover it. also, the tank had a metal post nearby i was gonna hang the camera from, but nothing near the pond. in the end, i didnt get the camera out, couldnt find a place where an oil field hand woudnt notice it that held enough promise.

the real bummer is the antelope and deer were up feeding everywhere last night, but i only had the one memory card, so i left my camera at home while the memory card was in the trail cam. so no pics. and wouldnt ya know it, i got close to more antelope last night then ever.....but no camera.

still thinking on where im gonna put that trail cam. i know some good antelope spots, but i was wanting some of my muley too.....still thinking..


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t minus 33 days


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> 29 can I call you DAD instead of grandpa:zip:


I am also one of the younger generation, 29.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Thunderhead 125s


same here


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*supply's*

bart is there any modification's to the need list i notice robert said he had barrels for water.I's just starting to org.my stuff gettin hyper.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*List*



2arrow1 said:


> bart is there any modification's to the need list i notice robert said he had barrels for water.I's just starting to org.my stuff gettin hyper.


Yea, let me go through list tomorrow and we will see if we can trim it down some and I'll resend it for all to look at. Yea, it is time to start working on it. The drawing closes tomorrow, to bad they wait till the 31 to draw, and the 7th to post. Going to be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*gear*

Yep, Time to start get all the gear together. 


Steve, 

Are you guys leaving early in the Morning on the 22nd?

Also what town are yall meeting up in?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*leaving*

Yes, early on the 22nd. We have room if you want to spend night here or at Bob's. We are in Mulvane Kansas. Exit 33 off I35. Will make 5 in truck, but will save gas  Let us know.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*crap*

i just got back from grocery store,run into the farmer that leased to corn growers assoc.he leased the hunt rights out tues.now i'm pissed


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I pretty much still have all my hunt stuff still packed. Seems like I leave the state for something about once every month or two so I don't unpack much of it....just take it out of the truck and set it in the garage.

I do still need to pick up a game cart. Where I hunt in IL we can take the 4 wheelers right to the deer so although I've wanted a cart...until now I've never had a reason to get one.

Also still debating on a decoy.....that might wait a year or two though.

How much drinking water is everyone bringing? I think I'm gonna bring about 10 cs of bottled water. If it's hot I can see going through a full case a day just drinking.....not including cooking and cleaning water.

Is everyone in shape??? I've been walking/jogging an average of 12+ miles per day. Today I went 22 miles. I think I'm ready!:wink:

Manyboy and Huntnmuleys....did you get my PM about Holiday Inn?????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Yea, let me go through list tomorrow and we will see if we can trim it down some and I'll resend it for all to look at. Yea, it is time to start working on it. The drawing closes tomorrow, to bad they wait till the 31 to draw, and the 7th to post. Going to be a long 2 weeks.


It seems they said the first draw results would be available on July 10, but they actually were available a few days earlier. (I wasn't paying close attention, but I think I remember this to be what they said)

Maybe the second draw results will be available earlier than August 7.
I hope so!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> It seems they said the first draw results would be available on July 10, but they actually were available a few days earlier. (I wasn't paying close attention, but I think I remember this to be what they said)
> 
> Maybe the second draw results will be available earlier than August 7.
> I hope so!


Does anyone know do they then mail our tags???? I hope they are quick about it! That gives me I think 11 days to get tags before I leave.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Does anyone know do they then mail our tags???? I hope they are quick about it! That gives me I think 11 days to get tags before I leave.


holiday inn, brad and i thought gillette will be the closest. about 50 miles.

also the draw should be a little early from what they said, should know by the 1-3rd, and you tag will be sent right away should have it by the 10-12th.:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just put 9 hr of double time($$$$$) tonight come work with me I will get you in shape in no time. saved about $250,000 in frozen food tonight so I did my one good thing for the week


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

provided we draw - I'll leave home one month from today!

I've got plenty to do between now and then, but I'll be ready!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Water*

Shouldn't have to worry about washing water. We are bringing some tanks for dishes and showers. May just have to go to gas station to refill. you are right on bottled water though, but was hopeing we could get more of it in town also to keep from hauling so much on the way up.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Maybe we should ask Manboy where the nearest Wal-Mart is to get water?:doh::wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey bartman - have you become the official secretary of this hunt?
I know [email protected] was keeping track of some of the gear, and who was bringing what. 
Now that he's out, I see that you're making a list of gear.
Let me know what we have, so I'll know what to bring. I get the impression we're each doing our own thing for meals - right? And, we're each bringing our own sleeping arrangement.
But, do we have things like an outhouse, a shower, tables, and stuff like that?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*list*

Pm me your email and I will send list we have as a word document. Those of use traveling together from here will be combining our groceries. Each person bringing some different things. If you want in on that to let me know. We do this on our hog hunt and it works well. It may help you out to because then you can drive the other cheaper car and not bring as much.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I decided since I'm coming out a week early I'm bringing everything I could possibly need...including a porta crapper.:wink:

I'm bringing quite a bit of frozen food but I figure it will be gone within a few days.....so then to canned goods and trail mix for me. When I go to town to work that day I'll probably go to the grocery store to get food for the 2nd week.....I can always pick up extra goodies if anybody needs anything then.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Pm me your email and I will send list we have as a word document. Those of use traveling together from here will be combining our groceries. Each person bringing some different things. If you want in on that to let me know. We do this on our hog hunt and it works well. It may help you out to because then you can drive the other cheaper car and not bring as much.


pm sent



BigPappa said:


> I decided since I'm coming out a week early I'm bringing everything I could possibly need...including a porta crapper.:wink:
> 
> I'm bringing quite a bit of frozen food but I figure it will be gone within a few days.....so then to canned goods and trail mix for me. When I go to town to work that day I'll probably go to the grocery store to get food for the 2nd week.....I can always pick up extra goodies if anybody needs anything then.


I've got a bunch of stuff to set up a camp, but I don't want to bring repeat stuff. Since your bringing the crapper, I won't bring one. I'm trying to go as light as I can, without doing without necessities!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bunch of stuff to set up a camp, but I don't want to bring repeat stuff. Since your bringing the crapper, I won't bring one. I'm trying to go as light as I can, without doing without necessities!


It's not much of a crapper....one of those cheap camping ones...plastic....but it should do the trick in a time of need. I don't have an enclosure for it though.....might just bring a tarp to put around it.:noidea:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I will cook, clean ,wash dishes and drag as many goats I as I can but I AM NOT cleaning the crapper out after antelope fijitas ukey:I will be like a cat if you know what I mean:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

a wash is what i'll need.sweat like a stuck pig,after two days of stalking you'll all know.:embaranly bring two pair of camo's so a rinse will be need to.
T-minus 32.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys don't forget i will have a 21 ft self cantained 5th wheel set up with 3 beds, for u all to use. has shower, crapper. also the trailer dump is only 10 miles away, so i could refill and dump if needed. and i have a enclosed trailer with 2 beds. i have 3 tents, a couple air matresess. latern, bbq grill, some chairs, stove, plenty of propane tanks. pots, pans, evrything but a dutch oven, ??? maybe i'll have 1 before the hunt. it is on my wish list! lol..:cocktail:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> guys don't forget i will have a 21 ft self cantained 5th wheel set up with 3 beds, for u all to use. has shower, crapper. also the trailer dump is only 10 miles away, so i could refill and dump if needed. and i have a enclosed trailer with 2 beds. i have 3 tents, a couple air matresess. latern, bbq grill, some chairs, stove, plenty of propane tanks. pots, pans, evrything but a dutch oven, ??? maybe i'll have 1 before the hunt. it is on my wish list! lol..:cocktail:


I had no idea! WOW! That knocks a lot of stuff off our lists, for sure. Thanks!
I'll bring a couple of chairs - you can never have too many of those.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Any poker players? Debating on bringing the chips and some cards. Not sure if there'd be time though as we'll be dragging so many speed goats back to camp and cleaning them etc.:tongue:

Can we field dress in the field or do we need to dispose of guts elsewhere?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Any poker players? Debating on bringing the chips and some cards. Not sure if there'd be time though as we'll be dragging so many speed goats back to camp and cleaning them etc.:tongue:
> 
> *Can we field dress in the field or do we need to dispose of guts elsewhere?*


unless they changed things - gut 'em where they fall
at least, most places out west that's the way it is

(manboy and huntnmuleys will have to confirm that)


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*bots*

any need for high tops,or are the regular 10 tops ok.(no slithers around)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> any need for high tops,or are the regular 10 tops ok.(no slithers around)


depends on how many rattlers you stand on!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> unless they changed things - gut 'em where they fall
> at least, most places out west that's the way it is
> 
> (manboy and huntnmuleys will have to confirm that)


oh no you have to take them to casper wy. state law. must dispose of intenal organs at a state inspected plant.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> oh no you have to take them to casper wy. state law. must dispose of intenal organs at a state inspected plant.


good one!

(btw, this is my 1,000th post here on AT - I was saving that one for this particular remark):wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> So can you gut them and drop the guts into a 5 gal bucket then take em in....or do you have to gut them in front of the inspectors?


:rofl:

(good luck fitting it all into a 5 gal bucket!)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> :rofl:
> 
> (good luck fitting it all into a 5 gal bucket!)


:doh: You caught it before the delete.:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> :doh: You caught it before the delete.:tongue:


yeah, they call me "quick draw mcgraw"


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Boots*



2arrow1 said:


> any need for high tops,or are the regular 10 tops ok.(no slithers around)


I was planning on wearing hiking boots. I am so use to rattlers around here we just push them out of the way and keep going.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Manboy*

can you mount snakes? I would love a big ol rattler mounted


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*snake*



Riverghost said:


> can you mount snakes? I would love a big ol rattler mounted


I have a rattler skin in the freezer. 6 foot 8" long with 14 buttons


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> can you mount snakes? I would love a big ol rattler mounted


there only 2 things i do with snakes, kill them, and kill them!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t minus 30 days


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> there only 2 things i do with snakes, kill them, and kill them!


have you ever tried chopping their heads off - beating them with rocks - or shooting them?

those things work, too!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*357 with bird shot*

Works wonders too :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ANY OF YOU GUYS READY? going to be a long 30 days!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Page 3 just isn't acceptable!

My countdown is 27 days:banana:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ANY OF YOU GUYS READY? going to be a long 30 days!


Absolutely!

I have lots of stuff to do in the next 30 days to keep me busy - that way, hopefully, the time will pass more quickly!

Of course, in the meantime, I keep saying "C'mon Wyoming, send me a tag!"


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Keith Warren*

Did anybody see the show last night? He was in Wyoming, mostly spot and stock, and kept blowing chances, and he just blew it off, no big deal, would have TONS of chances. he did too. I think they blew like 5 or 6 and he still got close enough to drill a nice one. Really got me going. I was amazed though, it seemed like not to worried about being seen, kind of just walked to them, or waited for them to come around a hill. Guess it is TV, but made it look like even I could do it and kill one  Guess we will know in about a month.

Manboy, will the trailer have electricity to it?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Did anybody see the show last night? He was in Wyoming, mostly spot and stock, and kept blowing chances, and he just blew it off, no big deal, would have *TONS of chances*. he did too. I think they blew like 5 or 6 and he still got close enough to drill a nice one. Really got me going. I was amazed though, it seemed like not to worried about being seen, kind of just walked to them, or waited for them to come around a hill. Guess it is TV, but made it look like even I could do it and kill one  Guess we will know in about a month.
> 
> Manboy, will the trailer have electricity to it?


that's what manboy said - if we blow a stalk, there will be more chances!

that's what I just might need!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*spot and stalk*

I have never spoted and stalked anything before. Here in LA if you have spotted a deer then you have stalked him because most of the woods you can only see 20 yards or so. 

I am thinking i will need several chances.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*eletricity*

only if one of you have a generator? other than that i have 2 deep cell batteries hocked up in it.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*call 911*

i just finish the video,had to take a breather adrenalin was up.have two extras burnt if wackem or orduck is interested if not kansas can have um.16 horns in a group.bart i even heard some names of places.riverghost be in the mail in morning:wink:start out with a beverage to wet lips and ended up drooling.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*2arrow1*

glad u liked it. ya that group was pretty nice huh!:tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> glad u liked it. ya that group was pretty nice huh!:tongue:


Yeah that video was cool....but with almost a month left...it was kinda cruel too.:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i just finish the video,had to take a breather adrenalin was up.have two extras burnt if wackem or orduck is interested if not kansas can have um.16 horns in a group.bart i even heard some names of places.riverghost be in the mail in morning:wink:start out with a beverage to wet lips and ended up drooling.


I'm interested!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*video*

I definately want to see the video.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*video*

Put the thing on youtube and we all can see NOW:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Riverghost*

Make sure you hollar when you get it, and we'll have a planning, drinking, watching night to get everything ironed out. Can't wait, been pushing my weighted down deer cart 3 to 4 miles each night to help get ready.


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

*hunt*

I just found this thread two days ago! Man you guys have got me hot and bothered as I have been wanting to go to wyoming for years. I have friends around gillette, where are you going? It sounds like it is to late to go this year if the drawing was yesterday. Will you be going again next year? I even have a generator! darn!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

we will be about 50 miles from gillette. ya i am sure this will be a hit, so we will put togather another antelope hunt! :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> we will be about 50 miles from gillette. ya i am sure this will be a hit, so we will put togather another antelope hunt! :darkbeer:


I've heard this is as addictive as crack, so I'm sure I'll be in for another trip. As I've already said on the muley hunt, 2009 is a bit booked up for me right now. 
I definitely wish I could go on all the hunts! But, it's not gonna happen at this point in my life.
I'll make those I can, though.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I've heard this is as addictive as crack, so I'm sure I'll be in for another trip. As I've already said on the muley hunt, 2009 is a bit booked up for me right now.
> I definitely wish I could go on all the hunts! But, it's not gonna happen at this point in my life.
> I'll make those I can, though.


ya looking forward to this! and we only decided on it in march. i can only amagine how looooonnnnnnggg it will take for the 09 muley hunt to get here.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*hunt*



manboy said:


> ya looking forward to this! and we only decided on it in march. i can only amagine how looooonnnnnnggg it will take for the 09 muley hunt to get here.


You just started that thread this early because you wanted to surpass the view and post count of this thread. 

Long live the AT antelope hunt thread :darkbeer:

Any bets on total views after we get back and post pics????? It will be a sad day when this thread is finally done and locked


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> You just started that thread this early because you wanted to surpass the view and post count of this thread.
> 
> Long live the AT antelope hunt thread :darkbeer:
> 
> Any bets on total views after we get back and post pics????? It will be a sad day when this thread is finally done and locked


A lockdown is all that will ever close this thread the way some of you guys carry on.:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> A lockdown is all that will ever close this thread the way some of you guys carry on.:tongue:


yeah, what he said

now, bump this back up to the top!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Post count*



BigPappa said:


> A lockdown is all that will ever close this thread the way some of you guys carry on.:tongue:


How can I get to 6415 posts if I don't carry on some :wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*viewage*

it's in the usps hands now.guess i should start a little exercise but after 10hrs. in the heat doing man. labor. i just can't muster a go do get 80 arrows in.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*shooting*

I just came in from shooting. The wind was blowing pretty good, as we are getting some wind from that Hurricane that is hitting Texas. The wind didn't affect my arrow flight any. At what speed would you say wind would change your aiming point.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here in KS a 30mph is normal. Not so much arrow flight problems as it is holding steady with a cross wind


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

at 50yrds in a 30mph cross i notice a foot but not shootin a burner neither.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*foot*



2arrow1 said:


> at 50yrds in a 30mph cross i notice a foot but not shootin a burner neither.



Holy smokes i was not anticipating a change like that. Is anybody brining a target to camp. I think i will need to practice in that wind.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Holy smokes i was not anticipating a change like that. Is anybody brining a target to camp. I think i will need to practice in that wind.


block 4x4, brad and i both have one!:cocktail:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

playing the wind will be a challenge for all - especially as it isn't always the same


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wind*

why is everyone worried about the wind? we don't get much wind. :embara:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wind won't be a change for us KS boys anything under 30mph is just a calm breeze wait till you have a 50+ on a very windy day :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be bringing both a broadhead and field point target if I have room.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*targets*

They said they had blocks, and we are bringing mine, so i would think good on targets, just we won't be there till the 23rd.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*worried???*



manboy said:


> why is everyone worried about the wind? we don't get much wind. :embara:


No worries here. Arrows out of my bowtech are fast enough it has been known to change the wind direction because it's so fast :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> No worries here. Arrows out of my bowtech are fast enough it has been known to change the wind direction because it's so fast :wink:


just as long as the WIND is the only thing "blowing up".:zip:


----------



## ranger56528 (Oct 10, 2007)

I just getting ready(double checking everything)for my South West North Dakota Muly and Speed Goat hunt and after reading this now I want to start on my 09 hunt and havent even done my 08 hunt.......Thanks....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> No worries here. Arrows out of my bowtech are fast enough it has been known to change the wind direction because it's so fast :wink:


I think some of that wind effect comes from all that hot air some bowtech shooters are blowing!:wink:

(j/k - bowtech is made real close to here, and I have a few friends who work there, so I couldn't resist the barb)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*ok you guys*



manboy said:


> just as long as the WIND is the only thing "blowing up".:zip:





orduckhunter said:


> I think some of that wind effect comes from all that hot air some bowtech shooters are blowing!:wink:
> 
> (j/k - bowtech is made real close to here, and I have a few friends who work there, so I couldn't resist the barb)


You are both reading WAY to much on archerytalk. Bowtech shooters are THE coolest, and limbs are a very isolated problem(dealers who can't press right). All barbs intented :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Other thread*

Got this off another thread. Some very cool info here.:darkbeer:

I've been hunting the North Dakota Badlands for 40 years with last 20+ years almost exclusively bowhunting for muleys and goats(antelope). This is the same kind of country you will be hunting in Wyoming. I could write a book on what I have learned in all these years, from camping to hunting essentials, so trying to condense it here is almost impossible. But I really respect your venturing into DIY western hunting. You are going to find it both challenging and extremely satisfying.

While many people think it is crazy for a 50something guy to be tent camping in a wilderness area for 10 days at a time in everything from 100+ temps down to -15 temps, it is really a matter of just finding good equipment. My first question to you is how committed are you to continuing this type of hunting? If it is a one time shot, then I would recommend going the cheap route. If you intend to continue and expand this type of hunting, then buy the best equipment you can afford every time you purchase something, even if it means making do with other equipment for a season or two. You will find that after a hard day of hunting, a good night's rest makes all the difference in your phsycial well-being as well as your mental attitude. The longer the trip, the more important this becomes. Anyone can handle a couple days of discomfort without much affect but as the days wear on, this discomfort takes its toll. 

A single-wall tent like the Cabela's Lodge you mention will do ok if you only hunt warm weather and can find a spot that is protected from the wind. But if you want to hunt if cooler weather and need wind strength, then I would advise you buy a better tent, such as the Cabela's Alaskan Guide Model or the Extreme Weather Tent(XWT). I own both and have used them for many years. They are quality tents that will withstand years of use and abuse. The XWT has the edge in strong winds and cold temps which I need when I hunt in late November and December when temps can get brutal up here. The dual-wall feature of these tents decreases the inside condensation on cool nights to almost zero. Temps September in antelope country up here can range from daytime highs of 90-100 and yet drop to below freezing at night, especially if you camp in low areas to get out of the wind.

As for a sleeping bag, any decent bag will do just fine in September. Also take a light blanket because it is not unusual in early season for the night temps to remain too high to close up your bag and a light blanket will be plenty warm. A good pad under you bag is a good investment too.

I would strongly recommend a solar shower as it can completely revive your attitude at the end of a hard day of hunting. There are all kinds of flowing wells and pumping windmills out here where you can find good clean water. Take a couple collaspible water jugs with as well, you want lots of water around camp when it is hot.

The days are long and the nights are short in early season, so keep your meals simple but nutritious. You won't have much dark time for sleep, etc. so don't waste a lot with complicated meals.

There are a number of ways to hunt goats, spot and stalk, mobile decoying where you try to get close to a herd buck, blind decoying where you sit in a blind in an travel area with decoys, waterhole blind hunting, and fenceline ambush hunting. All can be effective and I have taken goats doing all of them. I think blinds have increased the hunter's odds many times over as you can set up in areas where there is no or little cover. Goats pretty much ignore blinds even when they are very obvious. Unlike whitetails, goats have huge ranges and aren't intimately familiar with their surroundings. Plus I think the big round bails in hay fields have conditioned them to ignore blinds.

You have probably heard stories from hunters about antelope meat that stinks so bad they couldn't eat it. That is caused by improper field care. You can't treat goats the same as deer. Goats have big scent glands that spread a foul oily substance literally all over their coat of hair. If you just gut the goat and let it set that way for a couple hours, that smell somehow migrates into the meat. When I shoot a goat I want to skin it as soon as it is gutted. If I have a hoist and tree nearby I even skin it then gut it while it is hanging. I will even wait up to an hour to gut it if I have to in order to avoid leaving the hide on while gutted. After this I will put a game bag over the carcass to keep the flies off it. If it is evening and the temp is cooling off to 40 or so at night, I will leave it hanging and quarter it in the morning. If it is warm, I quarter it immediately and put in the coolers with just the game bag on it. As someone mentioned, don't put warm meat in a plastic bag, let it cool first. I take only the Extreme type coolers hunting. They are the ones advertised to keep ice for 5 days or so in very hot weater. I place a couple small strips of wood or branches in the bottom to keep the meat out of the water, then place the ice in bags over the meat. I drain the coolers every evening and morning to keep any water away from the meat, especially if I had to put the meat in the cooler while still warm. With this type of cooler you can use regular ice and don't have to mess with dry ice which can be expensive and almost impossible to find in the small towns that you are going to be close to in goat country.

Since you are going to new country, you will want to get some idea of the goat movement patterns. If you have good binocs, find a high spot that overlooks lots of country and spend some time watching the goats. While they might not use trails like whitetails, they do like to use certain slopes and drainages to move around. You might also be able to spot some popular fence crossings. A spotting scope will work even better if you are looking for a trophy and want to better evaluate horn size at a distance. However, this being your first time goat hunting, I would recommend you worry more about just harvesting any goat rather than look for a monster. The biggest reason most hunters burn-out after a couple hunting trips for a particular species is that they think they can go out and shoot a trophy right away. In the long run, you are better off learning to hunt the species, which means killing some less-than-trophy animals to start off.
__________________
Enjoy family, friends, and hobbies, you only get one crack at life and no one ever lays on their death bed wishing they had worked harder and longer.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*bartman3562*

that is a very good post. must of been on the 1st time antelope thead. lots of good info there!


guys i have a 4x6 ice freezer trailer here at the store. it won't be in use at the time of our hunt. so i am going to move it to my inlaws house and plug it in. it will be cold enough to freeze all the meat solid, and we could cool them down also. it will be about 5 miles from our camp. but right between our hunt area and camp. should be a great help for game care!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Got this off another thread. Some very cool info here.:darkbeer:
> (to save space, I didn't quote your whole post)


Thanks for the post. I think it gives us some good information. I can't wait!


And, as far as the bowtech comment goes - I have no problem with anyone's choice of equipment. I've only been shooting a Mathews for a little over a year. I've shot Brownings, PSEs, and Bears (all fingers, with slow, heavy aluminum arrows) before switching over to the high tech side of life. I only picked this bow because I shot it and liked it.

My son has an older ('01 or '02) bowtech, and I've shot it and really like it.
What matters to me is being comfortable with a bow, and being able to maintain a high degree of accuracy.

So, I'm not a brand snob - far from it!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> that is a very good post. must of been on the 1st time antelope thead. lots of good info there!
> 
> 
> guys i have a 4x6 ice freezer trailer here at the store. it won't be in use at the time of our hunt. so i am going to move it to my inlaws house and plug it in. it will be cold enough to freeze all the meat solid, and we could cool them down also. it will be about 5 miles from our camp. but right between our hunt area and camp. should be a great help for game care!


that's a big help! I know getting the skin off and cooling them down immediately is a MUST for good table fare.

the freezer will also help prepare the meat for the ride home - frozen solid will stay cold a long time in a good cooler.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> that's a big help! I know getting the skin off and cooling them down immediately is a MUST for good table fare.
> 
> the freezer will also help prepare the meat for the ride home - frozen solid will stay cold a long time in a good cooler.


ya we could even put the coolers in there and freeze them down also. i will have a couple full buckets of ice in there when you guys get here. coolers should make it all the way home without thawing out the meat!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*wow*

This just gets easier and better each day  Just so long as I get to SHOOT mine LOL.

No brand bashing here either. Started with a mathews, then a high country, then bowtech. I was more poking fun at the anti fun people in general. I can honestly say the best bow is the one YOU love to shoot, and so far, I'm loving mine. I will also say it sure ain't for everyone though. Actually, if I were to buy another bow today, it would be Ganders tech hunter elite. Man is that bow smooth and shoots well. I sure sold a lot of them when I was working archery. 

Manboy, can the trailer be turned down just a little though? Get it about 65 degrees, and I have found my place to sleep :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys i just like:fencing: really don't care what bow you shoot. heck my new bow will get me lots of cap i am sure. but its smooth! the DEADZONE. ya start the jokes...hahaha, people saw it's ugly, but it won't be the only ugly thing in the pic. of my animal!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> guys i just like:fencing: really don't care what bow you shoot. heck my new bow will get me lots of cap i am sure. but its smooth! the DEADZONE. ya start the jokes...hahaha, people saw it's ugly, *but it won't be the only ugly thing in the pic. of my animal*!:wink:


You aren't putting Brad in the pics too are ya?:tongue::noidea:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Venting*

Ok, guys, sorry to bring this thread down, but feel like a long friendship has started here. Look at this thread, and tell me honestly if I am wrong and should stop while ahead, or if you feel I was right.
Thanks,
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=724774


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i am in retail also, and after a while you just relize it doesn't matter how you say it, or what you do.... some customers are always right, in their own mind. 
best to leave it at "well have a nice day"[email protected]@@. :secret:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> i am in retail also, and after a while you just relize it doesn't matter how you say it, or what you do.... some customers are always right, in their own mind.
> best to leave it at "well have a nice day"[email protected]@@. :secret:





Yep, I remember those days. I don't miss retail a darn BIT!:wink: 

We always had a saying behind closed doors....and it was "the customer is always an idiot".....which in the retail world, most are.:secret:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Yep, I remember those days. I don't miss retail a darn BIT!:wink:
> 
> We always had a saying behind closed doors....and it was "the customer is always an idiot".....which in the retail world, most are.:secret:


it is funny, but you at sometime we ALL are customers.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> it is funny, but you at sometime we ALL are customers.


Oh believe me....well aware, and I've got to admit, I'm also at times an idiot.:embara::wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Almost back to page 3.

So how can we get these maps that show where the public ground is?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*words*



bartman3562 said:


> Ok, guys, sorry to bring this thread down, but feel like a long friendship has started here. Look at this thread, and tell me honestly if I am wrong and should stop while ahead, or if you feel I was right.
> Thanks,
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=724774


Steve, 

I think you were right in what you said. I am not sure if there is some code of ethics for pro - shop "bow tech's" or not but i wouldn't want someone who I am giving 1,000 dollars to for a new bow to tell me how to hunt.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*exactly*

Kind of what I thought. He didn't come into the store looking for advise, he was going hunting and wanted a bow. Big difference in the two customers, and a bigger difference in how you help them.

Now, back to antelope :darkbeer:
I washed the cloths last night, gathering stuff up. As far as maps, I got the Gazetter to get me close, then I ordered USGS maps to get to the nats a__. I will have both with me when I get there, and the USGS maps took 9 to cover the areas, so I might be persuaded to share the ones I'm not using. Of course, manboy and Huntnmuleys will know all this like the back of their hand. But, 2 of them, 7 of use,  Might have to figure some of this out myself  Only bad part is getting in the pictures. Who's going to take them??????


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Pictures*

I will take pics for everyone I got a new camera a while back Nikon D40 it takes great pics now if the operator was as good as the camera I would be set


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*yee haa*

t-minus 27 
tool kit done,hunt bag stuffed,pit 18mls on bike this evening.o-boy o-boy.:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm still averaging about 15 miles on foot per day for exercise. Got a big blister on a toe though....so might have to ease up a couple days.

I'm bringing a camera and a mini dvd camera that I bought off ebay to try out. We'll see how it works.

I'm planning on taking Tons of pics! I think I can get 600 or so on the one so I'm hoping that will cover it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I will take pics for everyone I got a new camera a while back Nikon D40 it takes great pics now if the operator was as good as the camera I would be set


I'm practicing saying "cheese" :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

found it on page 4 - just bumping it up!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*camera*

Bringing the sony still and video too. Filmed some night hog hunts, would love to get a good blind shot on a nice Wyoming antelope :tongue: Might even have to capture someones stack for them too :darkbeer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*film*

Steve, 

Since i will be getting my speed goat early. I can film your hunt.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Steve,
> 
> Since i will be getting my speed goat early. I can film your hunt.


:cocktail:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

26and counting
just finish 1/2 doz.arrows pink W/white wraps. duravanes just arn't flex-fletch way more ridged,but fly good so go i'll with it.
the woman is graduating tomorrow so my day is toast,have to get bike ride in early before it get hot.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Very cool *



Wackem said:


> Steve,
> 
> Since i will be getting my speed goat early. I can film your hunt.


Hey, I'm all for it :darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Almost back to page 3.
> 
> So how can we get these maps that show where the public ground is?


Ive been searching the wy website but cant find anything for the walk in areas.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mj*

p.m. sent


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*menu*

Menu	
Ok, here is how we do our hog hunt.
Breakfast- muffins, cereal, honey buns, and we were thinking some sausage or bacon, and eggs for breakfast burritos

Lunch-sandwiches, as most people will be out and about. Lunch meat, hot links, brats, cheese, and hotdogs. Get the small chip bags for packing in a lunch.

Supper.

We will have 7 nights. To me it is easier to fix one big meal for all, anyone opposed, speak up. Since we have 8 people, 7 night, shall we say each person cooks one night each? All subject to change if someone tags out, and wants to cook more. 
Here is a start.
1)	steaks 
2)	chicken
3)	pork chops
4)	fajatias
5)	brats/hot links/hotdogs
6)	burgers
7)	wackem has a meal he would like to fix=insert here
8)	wackem’s second favorite

Let’s kick this around and see if anyone opposes. Sure open to ideas or suggestions. Normally we would purchase everything, and split cost equally.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I would prefere to be on my own for breakfast and lunch. 


I will be happy to cook on one of the earlyer nights. I have to look in the freezer to see what all there is but I can bring meat for one evening. We have beef, pork and chicken all organic grown on the farm here. good stuff:wink: I could also bring some things from the garden.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

is there a location picked out for the camp site?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> is there a location picked out for the camp site?


well i got it narrowed down to 2 spots. when kory gets here he and i will look them both over and decide. :wink:



as far as for meals doesn't matter to me, one thing about hunting goats u don't have to be in th field at 3:30 am (KORY), so a good breakfast will be very nice to keep a guy going all day.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd rather just worry about myself for all meals. That way I can bring canned goods and don't have to worry about spoilage or waiste. Thing I hate most about cooking for a big group is there is always a TON of waiste because you really don't have any idea how much everyone will eat.

I don't mind pitching in for a group meal or two....but for the most part I'd more comfortable eating on my own. I eat 5-6 times a day....back on my diet!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> well i got it narrowed down to 2 spots. when kory gets here he and i will look them both over and decide. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as for meals doesn't matter to me, one thing about hunting goats *u don't have to be in th field at 3:30 am (KORY),* so a good breakfast will be very nice to keep a guy going all day.


 So what am I supposed to do at that time in the morning?:embara::brushteeth:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

got the dvd today - I haven't been able to watch it yet. my computer won't recognize the file. I'm going to have one of my son's bring his laptop over, and we'll see if that will work.
I'm looking forward to watching it!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Did you try it in the television? That's where I watched it.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> got the dvd today - I haven't been able to watch it yet. my computer won't recognize the file. I'm going to have one of my son's bring his laptop over, and we'll see if that will work.
> I'm looking forward to watching it!


just put it a dvd player.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> just put it a dvd player.:wink:


I first put it in my dvd player, and it said it couldn't play it.
that's when I went to the computer.
at first I thought "stupid computer" - but then, I thought I better be careful who I call "stupid" (it just might be me)
I'll try a different dvd player, and see.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nope - it didn't play in that dvd player either
the message was something like it didn't have a "playback" feature

I'll wait to try it in my son's laptop


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

is it one of the copies or the original


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> . Thing I hate most about cooking for a big group is there is always a TON of waiste because you really don't have any idea how much everyone will eat.


 You have not see us KS boys eat I can promise nothing will go to waste :wink: but when you guys are eating your can chili I don't want any *****ing about our steaks and lobster


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> is it one of the copies or the original


it's one of the copies

and it won't work on the laptop, either

I'll just wait until the original circulates my way


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

river the orginal vid.is to you.orduck i burnt it using power dvd and ran it on both power and windows media,lap top n desk top.sorry if it won't play had to fight it ta burn.meals i'm in breakfast or diner,lunch my favorite p&j for me.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> You have not see us KS boys eat I can promise nothing will go to waste :wink: but when you guys are eating your can chili I don't want any *****ing about our steaks and lobster


no prob....I don't wanna hear any *****ing back when you've got greasy butt in the morningukey::wink:

Eating like that would REALLY mess my system up!ukey:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> it's one of the copies
> 
> and it won't work on the laptop, either
> 
> I'll just wait until the original circulates my way


I will send it to you next. I just checked the mail still nothing


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Mailman*

Just came back by he forgot somthing  be back in 30 after watching it


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*video*

That is great I think this is going to a great hunt.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Video*

We are working tomorrow, so if in town, bring it by, or Monday. Bob and I will watch it and send it out west.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*video*

i sure hope everyone enjoys it. :darkbeer: should be a great hunt and see lots of goats. like brad said we are shooting for 100% guys:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm sure it will be a fantastic hunt!

And, 2arrow, thanks for sending the dvd. I'm not sure why it won't play, but I appreciate getting it.

bartman, if you can send it on to me (or whoever is next), that'd be great. I'll pm you with my address.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

hot today.refrig took a crap i tech-d on it and no elect problems.have to go shopping my favorite thing*%#!.at least not mowing the yard.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hate that*

We lost an icebox once, and was out of town. Boy was it bad to come home to that. Warrenty had to replace, because they couldn't get the smell out to after it was fixed.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*knives*

OK I am in need of a new knife what is everyone using and what would you knife whould you like to have


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> OK I am in need of a new knife what is everyone using and what would you knife whould you like to have


I have several that I use regularly.
I really like Gerbers - I have a folder and it's always a good knife. I have a fixed with a gut hook, and I love it.
I also have some Kershaws that do well. (As you can see, I have several Oregon made knives.)
I have some Bucks (made outside of Oregon, of course) and a couple of Schrades. All of these are top notch performers.
I mostly have folders, but a few fixed. I like a drop point, and the gut hook is great. I like the short bladed knives a little better than the longer ones.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*knife*



Riverghost said:


> OK I am in need of a new knife what is everyone using and what would you knife whould you like to have


River, 

I have all kinds of knives. Kershaw, Buck, Gerber,Ka-Bar. 

Gerber is the easiest to sharpen but doesn't hold its edge as well as a kershaw.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wackem said:


> River,
> 
> I have all kinds of knives. Kershaw, Buck, Gerber,Ka-Bar.
> 
> Gerber is the easiest to sharpen but doesn't hold its edge as well as a kershaw.


ive owned a few kershaws over the years, and there my faves for sure. still have a blade trader, but rarely use it because my brother made me a couple knives, so i put the production models away.

i would not hesitate to buy a kershaw ever. very nice.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I was just reading the posts on the "spot and stalk only" thread, and I just have one thing to post about it here - I'm sure glad we aren't caught up in the squabbling over techniques and methods! That would really ruin a good hunt!
Man, it's getting stinky over there on that thread!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> I was just reading the posts on the "spot and stalk only" thread, and I just have one thing to post about it here - I'm sure glad we aren't caught up in the squabbling over techniques and methods! That would really ruin a good hunt!
> Man, it's getting stinky over there on that thread!




its pretty sad thread, isnt it? i love spot and stalk hunting myself, but hell its all fun...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> its pretty sad thread, isnt it? i love spot and stalk hunting myself, but hell its all fun...


sometimes i think spot and stalk get confused with "still hunting" myself i prefer still hunting. not always do i see the game then stalk it, most of the time i just slowly move through an area looking and listening. 
also so lots of times i think spot and stalk, and still hunting is easier than "tree stand" hunting, i just about went nuts when we were on "the moose hunt" i just couldn't take it anymore!ukey:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> sometimes i think spot and stalk get confused with "still hunting" myself i prefer still hunting. not always do i see the game then stalk it, most of the time i just slowly move through an area looking and listening.
> also so lots of times i think spot and stalk, and still hunting is easier than "tree stand" hunting, i just about went nuts when we were on "the moose hunt" i just couldn't take it anymore!ukey:


I agree....I do most of my hunting from the treestand. My back gets to hurtin something fearse after a few hrs....thus all day sits are almost unbearable at times. I'd still much rather be out there than working though!:tongue:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I havent read the thread yet, but from the sound of it i dont need to. I could care less what other people think with those types of threads and choose not to participate. Heck, I have better things to do with my time, like prepairing for a antelope hunt.:wink: By useing any leagle hunting methods to have a successful trip.


Oh by the way I am a terrible speller and some of those words I just typed dont look right.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> sometimes i think spot and stalk get confused with "still hunting" myself i prefer still hunting. not always do i see the game then stalk it, most of the time i just slowly move through an area looking and listening.
> also so lots of times i think spot and stalk, and still hunting is easier than "tree stand" hunting, i just about went nuts when we were on "the moose hunt" i just couldn't take it anymore!ukey:


yeah, I still hunt most of the time. but I've given up calling it that to most people, because they think "still hunting = sitting still in your stand while hunting"
I usually call it "sneak hunting" anymore. that's what I do most.



mjoe79 said:


> *I havent read the thread yet, but from the sound of it i dont need to. I could care less what other people think with those types of threads and choose not to participate.* Heck, I have better things to do with my time, like prepairing for a antelope hunt.:wink: By useing any leagle hunting methods to have a successful trip.
> 
> 
> Oh by the way I am a terrible speller and some of those words I just typed dont look right.


you got that right!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t minus 25 days


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well the wife told me the other day she wishes I'd go on a hunt or something....seem she just can't handle 24/7 of the BP during the summer when she's off work.:tongue: I can't wait!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*gettin ready*

checked the tool kit,first aid kit,hygiene bag,travel bag,bow case,backpack.

the only ? i need answered is there any yellow jacket wasp in wyo.if so i'll get an epi-pen.

i'm ready to leave a mark ona goat or two.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been out shooting a lot today. I finally got some practice in past 30 yards! It's been a while since I've had a place to shoot other than in my yard.
I have to say, those broadheads are flying fine - look out prairie goats!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I am sure there is. I am trained in first aid BUT it might take me awhile to talk myself into mouth to mouth and it won't do any good if your throat is swelled shut.:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> checked the tool kit,first aid kit,hygiene bag,travel bag,bow case,backpack.
> 
> the only ? i need answered is there any yellow jacket wasp in wyo.if so i'll get an epi-pen.
> 
> i'm ready to leave a mark ona goat or two.:wink:


yes there is a few. brad and i have a buddy that carries an epi-pen with him. funny story, 
brad and him were going on a bear hunt to prince of wales island, anyway when they got to the airport this guy brings out his epi-pen, he carries it in a 1" pipe that is 6" long with a cap on each end, the thing looks like a pipe-bomb! 
brad's freaking out, dude get rid of that! " i can't i need might need it"lol


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*shooting*



orduckhunter said:


> I've been out shooting a lot today. I finally got some practice in past 30 yards! It's been a while since I've had a place to shoot other than in my yard.
> I have to say, those broadheads are flying fine - look out prairie goats!


Thought about shooting today until i left work and the temperature outside was 110 degrees. Needless to say i passed on shooting this evening.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*video*

2arrows,

Got my video today. Thanks for sending it to me . 

Aweseom video. Thanks for putting that together manboy. 


I am ready to go now.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> yes there is a few. brad and i have a buddy that carries an epi-pen with him. funny story,
> brad and him were going on a bear hunt to prince of wales island, anyway when they got to the airport this guy brings out his epi-pen, he carries it in a 1" pipe that is 6" long with a cap on each end, the thing looks like a pipe-bomb!
> brad's freaking out, dude get rid of that! " i can't i need might need it"lol


true story, but ya forgot the part of how when the x-ray showed that in his carry on at the denver airport just how quick we got some attention from security.........i think deano could have come up with a more convenient case, ya know....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> true story, but ya forgot the part of how when the x-ray showed that in his carry on at the denver airport just how quick we got some attention from security.........i think deano could have come up with a more convenient case, ya know....


that reminds me of the last time my brother came to hunt with me. he flew into portland and put his daypack in his checked luggage, instead of carrying it on

when we were getting gear ready to hunt, he pulled the daypack out, and he had a loaded handgun in it - good thing he didn't try to carry it on!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Last time I flew I got flagged as a possible danger risk and had to be 'checked out' in a 'special line' in Las Vegas. I think they did about everything they could to a person aside from a cavity search.:embara:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys bad news! BRUSH FIRE! BURNING THE AREA AROUND OUR HUNTN AREA!
ALL THE GOATS HAVE LEFT!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> guys bad news! BRUSH FIRE! BURNING THE AREA AROUND OUR HUNTN AREA!
> ALL THE GOATS HAVE LEFT!


are you serious?

that's aweful!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

now you know we will draw a license.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bs*



manboy said:


> guys bad news! BRUSH FIRE! BURNING THE AREA AROUND OUR HUNTN AREA!
> ALL THE GOATS HAVE LEFT!


Gotta call BS, called the papers and nobody knows anything about it, but I did leave them a warning that they might have a muder trial for 7 out of staters that weren't laughing at a very SICK joke.:wink:

Was a good one though :tongue:

Very, very, very mean, but a good one.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Gotta call BS, called the papers and nobody knows anything about it, but I did leave them a warning that they might have a muder trial for 7 out of staters that weren't laughing at a very SICK joke.:wink:
> 
> Was a good one though :tongue:
> 
> Very, very, very mean, but a good one.


I hope you're right (about the joke, not about the murder)!

I also checked for info on the internet - got nothing.

However, I'm still nervous - last year the area I had scouted out for goats in E. Oregon burned (lots of fires all through that area). They left the country - I had to scramble to find some other places to hunt.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya guys joke, trying to get this thread off of page 3! huh!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ok, all bets are off*



manboy said:


> ya guys joke, trying to get this thread off of page 3! huh!


Now that we know you play dirty, we know where we stand :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ok, all bets are off*



manboy said:


> ya guys joke, trying to get this thread off of page 3! huh!


Now that we know you play dirty, we know where we stand :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya guys joke, trying to get this thread off of page 3! huh!


I was sure hoping that was so - you really know how to hurt a guy!:wink:

(but, I think you may have started something:tongue


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Yep*



orduckhunter said:


> I was sure hoping that was so - you really know how to hurt a guy!:wink:
> 
> (but, I think you may have started something:tongue


He has no idea :wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

HAHA not funny :zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Checklist of guys to get even with on the Antelope hunt....

*Riverghost* for the unflattering picture of BP shown as a chubby dwarf.

*Manboy* for the cruel joke


I talked to my buddies for some ideas what to do.....they mentioned something about tea-bags....not sure what they were talking about:zip::noidea:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> Checklist of guys to get even with on the Antelope hunt....
> 
> *Riverghost* for the unflattering picture of BP shown as a chubby dwarf.
> 
> ...


 Just so you know I have one of these I will show you whats on the inside of that tea bag :tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Just so you know I have one of these I will show you whats on the inside of that tea bag :tongue:


Yeah they warned me of that possiblility. That's why they said to duct tape your hands and feet together first....hog tie ya so to speak:tongue:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*glad*



manboy said:


> guys bad news! BRUSH FIRE! BURNING THE AREA AROUND OUR HUNTN AREA!
> ALL THE GOATS HAVE LEFT!




Glad i didn't see this when it first came out. Would have been freaked.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Knife*



Riverghost said:


> Just so you know I have one of these I will show you whats on the inside of that tea bag :tongue:





River, 

You should know better than to bring a knife to a gun fight. :wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

well then how about this 5.6 nato round :wink: (all in good fun)


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*gun*

That would do it. hahahahahhah


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*broadheads*

I was thinking about my broadheads today. Would it be a good idea for me to shoot mechanicals in the wind or will the current broadheads(hellrazor) not catch a lot wind?


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Ha wind?*

You won't have to worry about the wind it will be your heart pounding that will make it hard to shoot at the goat! I have been enjoying the "wind " on here very much and hope you guys have a great time. Maybe I can get Rxbowhunter(my bro) and we can go on the next one. 
Great post on the experience hunting out there! Very true very true. Hey since I couldnt get in on the draw can you just send me a goat already cleaned and frozen? I will have you over and cook it for you ! (that way it would still be yours) and I will take you out on a Mo deer hunt to boot!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Rain*

Speaking of fire How the rain been lately has it been raining or is it dry


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Draw results*

Wy F&G site states the results will be available 7/30 8:00 am MDT


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

glk7243 said:


> Wy F&G site states the results will be available 7/30 8:00 am MDT


where did you see that I can't find it


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

got some good pics tonight, not monsters, but decent bucks....i think it was stand along the public road night..

man we have some pretty prairie sunsets out here too.......


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> Speaking of fire How the rain been lately has it been raining or is it dry


by the way, those were all different goats. no repeats.

its starting to dry up. getting warm out and not much rain.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> got some good pics tonight, not monsters, but decent bucks....i think it was stand along the public road night..
> 
> man we have some pretty prairie sunsets out here too.......


once again, thanks for the great pics

I just hope they stand just as still (in bow range) when we're hunting them!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> by the way, those were all different goats. no repeats.
> 
> its starting to dry up. getting warm out and not much rain.


sounds like waterholes might be the ticket!


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

Riverghost said:


> where did you see that I can't find it


Home page, top post in the middle of the page


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

glk7243 said:


> Wy F&G site states the results will be available 7/30 8:00 am MDT


thanks glk - the wait will soon be over!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*mmmmmmm*

That's tomorrow. Then the serious fun and planning starts

Any bets on where everyone will be at 8:01?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> That's tomorrow. Then the serious fun and planning starts
> 
> Any bets on where everyone will be at 8:01?


guys post as soon as you know the details! i want to know!:tongue::wav:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooo*

We're in. 

Successful :RockOn::wav::set1_applaud:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> We're in.
> 
> Successful :RockOn::wav::set1_applaud:


Yep....got it! :banana:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Yes*

Great News!!!!!

It is go time now....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I applied by myself - and I got it!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> I applied by myself - and I got it!


same here


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I just gotta hope that tag arrives in 19 days now!:wink::banana:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*time*



BigPappa said:


> Well I just gotta hope that tag arrives in 19 days now!:wink::banana:



how long does it typically take to get tags? Anyone know?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> how long does it typically take to get tags? Anyone know?


about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> about 2-3 weeks.


I hope less than 3 (I'm scheduled to leave home 3 weeks from today)

manboy, I pm'd ya!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I also checked the website, and it looks like we didn't have to sweat drawing this tag - there's still a bunch leftover!

and plenty of doe tags, too!

(so far, everything huntnmuleys and manboy have told us is accurate! i hope that comforts the doubters!)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> (so far, everything huntnmuleys and manboy have told us is accurate! i hope that comforts the doubters!)


I think the only doubter got the heck out of dodge about a month ago:zip:.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*yep*



BigPappa said:


> I think the only doubter got the heck out of dodge about a month ago:zip:.


X2


With some still left over, would a non resident be able to buy one OTC?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tag*



orduckhunter said:


> I hope less than 3 (I'm scheduled to leave home 3 weeks from today)
> 
> manboy, I pm'd ya!


Antelope tags are issued by American Express. DO NOT leave home without it


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

had to do a little dance,ok now.90 percent packed just trying to decide which spotter to bring.got fresh bacon sliced an vac packed.got a new battery in for camcorder.:tongue:

well if thing keep going i may have all fall to hunt.they indefinitely laid of 1/3 the plant monday and orders arn't lookin good.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I think the only doubter got the heck out of dodge about a month ago:zip:.


I agree - I certainly was never one of them.



bartman3562 said:


> Antelope tags are issued by American Express. DO NOT leave home without it


Absolutely!



2arrow1 said:


> had to do a little dance,ok now.90 percent packed just trying to decide which spotter to bring.got fresh bacon sliced an vac packed.got a new battery in for camcorder.:tongue:
> 
> well if thing keep going i may have all fall to hunt.they indefinitely laid of 1/3 the plant monday and orders arn't lookin good.


You're way ahead of me - I would say my list is 90% done. I haven't started packing a single thing yet. I know I'll be at it at the last minute - so what else is new?
(Hope things work out for the best on the job situation!)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I guess I better start getting stuff in order I have everthing I need but I just need to get it rounded up and packed up 

T minus 23 days


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

wow, everyone got tags! ya i was talking with huntn muleys a few hours ago, we got to find some goats now! some big goats that is!:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> wow, everyone got tags! ya i was talking with huntn muleys a few hours ago, we got to find some goats now! some big goats that is!:tongue:


yeah! we're talking 16" bucks, right?:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

sorta blew it tonight, could have had some cool pics for ya all. a buddy drag me out golfing about 7:00 tonight. anyway, on the 6th and 7th fairway were 5 muleys and about 10 antelope, all does and fawns, but i could have got pics of us hitting our balls, with antelope and deer within 20 yards, faces down eating grass. its a neat area to live in.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*question?*



huntnmuleys said:


> sorta blew it tonight, could have had some cool pics for ya all. a buddy drag me out golfing about 7:00 tonight. anyway, on the 6th and 7th fairway were 5 muleys and about 10 antelope, all does and fawns, but i could have got pics of us hitting our balls, with antelope and deer within 20 yards, faces down eating grass. its a neat area to live in.


Are you sure you are hardcore enough? I mean, golfing while you should be scouting, geesh :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> sorta blew it tonight, but i could have got pics of us hitting our balls, with antelope and deer within 20 yards, faces down eating grass.
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like golfing to me. Based on the quote above. LOL


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wackem said:


> huntnmuleys said:
> 
> 
> > sorta blew it tonight, but i could have got pics of us hitting our balls, with antelope and deer within 20 yards, faces down eating grass.
> ...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> its a neat area to live in.


I don't doubt that at all!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*banjo*



huntnmuleys said:


> Wackem said:
> 
> 
> > man o man, theres one in every crowd...... what do you think, this is the town in Deliverence??????
> ...


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

22 days after today :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*switching bow*

Well my backup bow is now back in the starting lineup and the 82nd is sitting the bench. I just can't fit the broadside of the barn with that thing. I can pick up my Guardian and nail bullseyes at 60y all day long


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Well my backup bow is now back in the starting lineup and the 82nd is sitting the bench. I just can't fit the broadside of the barn with that thing. I can pick up my Guardian and nail bullseyes at 60y all day long


60 yards should do!:darkbeer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*60yrds*



Riverghost said:


> Well my backup bow is now back in the starting lineup and the 82nd is sitting the bench. I just can't fit the broadside of the barn with that thing. I can pick up my Guardian and nail bullseyes at 60y all day long



i only feel comfortable out to 82yrds


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well when you can hear them slurping water at 86 what are you going to do 


The correct answer is shoot them IN DA FACE


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Well when you can hear them slurping water at 86 what are you going to do
> 
> 
> The correct answer is shoot them IN DA FACE


the real answer is open your eyes - you'll need them open for anything past 82 yards!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> i only feel comfortable out to 82yrds


you guys are so unethical! out west game should be taken from no futher than 18 yards, wind permitting!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*question*

I think my question got lost in the excitement of being drawn for the antelope tag.


Do you guys think i should shoot mechanicals on this trip? Would it make a difference in the wind vs. the hellrazor?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> I think my question got lost in the excitement of being drawn for the antelope tag.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think i should shoot mechanicals on this trip? Would it make a difference in the wind vs. the hellrazor?


yes it does make a huge differance, and a goat is so small of an animal. a big buck will be 85#, thin rib bones, i'll be shooting the grim reaper 1 3/4" , heck brad will even be able to follow my blood trails!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Free mount*

:darkbeer:

guys with all the free stuff people given away on this site, i have decided to give 1 person on this hunt a free mount. anyone who wants a chance at it post it up! i will have brad draw the name out of hat next weekend on opening day! :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

that's very generous of you, ronnie!
and, with only 9 of us going (unless someone else has joined our group), I think those are pretty good odds.

count me in!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Vey nice Ronnie!*

I appreciate the offer!!!! I will graciously pass though and let the other guys have some improved odds. I've been fortunate to win enough stuff over the past few years(new bow, hunt in Pike County, Free Kansas turkey hunt, Silver Flame broadheads....you get the idea) and benefit from others generosity that I almost feel 'guilty' when I win something now.

I really do appreciate it though!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

That a real nice offer Ronnie. thanks


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*mount*



manboy said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> guys with all the free stuff people given away on this site, i have decided to give 1 person on this hunt a free mount. anyone who wants a chance at it post it up! i will have brad draw the name out of hat next weekend on opening day! :wink:



I feel kinda of guilty putting my name in the hat becuase of everything else you and Brad have done for us on this hunt. But i have never won anything in a drawing so the other guys don't have to worry about me winning.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> I feel kinda of guilty putting my name in the hat becuase of everything else you and Brad have done for us on this hunt. But i have never won anything in a drawing so the other guys don't have to worry about me winning.


I know just what you mean - I feel the guilt, too!

Also, I got the DVD this morning, and just watched it. (Thanks bartman and 2arrow) I'm stoked! Any of those bucks would do for me. Again, thanks manboy for the scouting.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*antelope dvd*

has everyone else already seen the dvd?

if anyone in our group hasn't yet seen it - let me know!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*mount*

Hey, count me in  I may feel quilty because you have done so much for us, but, as I look at my P & Y buck hanging on the wall, I will think, " Manboy sure was nice, and I sure was lucky" :darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Hey, count me in  I may feel quilty because you have done so much for us, but, as I look at my P & Y buck hanging on the wall, I will think, " Manboy sure was nice, and I sure was lucky" :darkbeer:


So are you taking a Poper or are you holding out for a booner????


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*legal*



BigPappa said:


> So are you taking a Poper or are you holding out for a booner????


I can tell you that I will probably take the first buck that allows me to get within good bow range. 

Is there a mechanical broadhead you guys would recommend? I shoot 125 grain.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> I can tell you that I will probably take the first buck that allows me to get within good bow range.
> 
> Is there a mechanical broadhead you guys would recommend? I shoot 125 grain.


Me too....I'm not gonna be picky. That said, when I'm spotting I will probably go after the biggest one. But if a dink jumps in the way en route to the bruiser....the dink is probably gonna get it:tongue:. 

My cousin shot Spitfires for years and loved them until he made a bad hit on a deer. It was his fault and not the broadheads. They are good heads. I am gonna stick with my Thunderheads though.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*expandables*

I have vortex, and sonorans. 2.5, 2 and 1.75 inches :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*mmmmm*



BigPappa said:


> So are you taking a Poper or are you holding out for a booner????


Sounds good, but, take out the hot air, and I just hope it has horns :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Me too....I'm not gonna be picky. That said, when I'm spotting I will probably go after the biggest one. But if a dink jumps in the way en route to the bruiser....the dink is probably gonna get it:tongue:.
> 
> My cousin shot Spitfires for years and loved them until he made a bad hit on a deer. It was his fault and not the broadheads. They are good heads. I am gonna stick with my Thunderheads though.


spitfires are great heads, the elk in my avater was shot by a spitfire, yes i said ELK ethics policw come and get me!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i shot a doe last yr with a tekan II 125 and it preformed well,also have shot scorpion xp's an liked them.

i'm lookin at white tipped,chocolate and bone P&Y's and can picture black horned P&Y right next to them!! have to do the dedicated thing P&Y :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Mount*

WOW that is a great offer.Put my name in please I will pimp the heck out of your website if I win.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> WOW that is a great offer.Put my name in please I will pimp the heck out of your website if I win.


and, if river wins, we'll know the reason - shameless bribery!

j/k - good luck to all


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> and, if river wins, we'll know the reason - shameless bribery!
> 
> j/k - good luck to all


ain't no shame in my game :wink:I will even pimp it if i don't hows that haha regardless he will be mounting my goat IF I get one


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> ain't no shame in my game :wink:I will even pimp it if i don't hows that haha regardless he will be mounting my goat IF I get one


river,
that would be nice for the web page, with everything going on i haven't had a chance to post up some new photos. i have a few really good one to add but haven't got to it. that would be very nice!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

how many guys getting doe tags?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> how many guys getting doe tags?


I think I'll be getting one (at least).


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> I appreciate the offer!!!! I will graciously pass though and let the other guys have some improved odds. I've been fortunate to win enough stuff over the past few years(new bow, hunt in Pike County, Free Kansas turkey hunt, Silver Flame broadheads....you get the idea) and benefit from others generosity that I almost feel 'guilty' when I win something now.
> 
> I really do appreciate it though!





youve won a lot...guess "be kind to dumb animals week" is much more than an annual thing.......


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> how many guys getting doe tags?


Definately! Hoping to get 4 of em!:tongue::wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*doe tag*



manboy said:


> how many guys getting doe tags?




I will be getting a doe tag. or two or three or four


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*antelope dvd - 2nd call*



orduckhunter said:


> has everyone else already seen the dvd?
> 
> if anyone in our group hasn't yet seen it - let me know!


has anyone NOT seen it?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*seen it*



orduckhunter said:


> has anyone NOT seen it?


i have seen it


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*doe tag here too*

I plan on getting one right off the bat, and keep going till i run out of money, tags or days to hunt :tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I plan on getting one right off the bat, and keep going till i run out of money, tags or days to hunt :tongue:


that sounds like a good plan!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

4 doe tags kory! i hope you bring enough arrows!:archer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

hope nobody minds me shoootin a kid for fajita's.:wink:

19 tell take off.:cocktail:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> hope nobody minds me shoootin a kid for fajita's.:wink:
> 
> 19 tell take off.:cocktail:


:tongue:mmmmm


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> 4 doe tags kory! i hope you bring enough arrows!:archer:


speaking of that - how many arrows should a guy bring?

i was thinking at least 2 (since I plan on one buck and at least one doe:wink

seriously, i don't want to get there and have to scramble to find a source for more arrows and/or broadheads

so, what do you suggest?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

you will have 1 hour drive to get arrows, and that pro shop isn't the best. as far as how many to bring?:noidea: i would bring a dozen. huntnmuleys would bring atleast 3 dozen, but he would only take a couple arrows back home with him!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll probably bring between 1.5 and 2 dozen, with more than a dozen montecs (just to be safe)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Arrows*

I personally have an arrow case that stays in the bow case with broadhead tipped arrows all the time. It always has 16 arrows in it. When you go to Texas hog hunting, you never know how many arrows you will need. The biggest problem I foresee is walking the 1/2 mile to retrieve my arrow after BLOWING through the antelope :wink: Otherwise, I only need one, just reuse it several times :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya on the longer shots the dang arrows burry themselves in the grass, makes them dang hard to find.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I personally have an arrow case that stays in the bow case with broadhead tipped arrows all the time. It always has 16 arrows in it. When you go to Texas hog hunting, you never know how many arrows you will need. The biggest problem I foresee is walking the 1/2 mile to retrieve my arrow after BLOWING through the antelope :wink: Otherwise, I only need one, just reuse it several times :darkbeer:





manboy said:


> ya on the longer shots the dang arrows burry themselves in the grass, makes them dang hard to find.


just rig it like a carp arrow, with a line and a reel - then you can just crank it back it


----------



## packercreek1 (Aug 2, 2008)

*spEED gOATS*

Say, you guys left off one of the most important archery antelope states. Montana has a great opportunity for archery hunters starting with an archery only season in August. Pretty much a guaranteed tag for archery! Just go to Montana Fish Wildlife and Parks website. You will have to wait till next season though as the draw needs to be put in for by June 1.
Good luck!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*My plan for arrows.*

I have 5 or 6 for my main bow and about the same for the backup bow. If I run out of these I have a case with 2 dozen of my 'whitetail arrows' that I will only break out if I have too!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> I have 5 or 6 for my main bow and about the same for the backup bow. If I run out of these I have a case with 2 dozen of my 'whitetail arrows' that I will only break out if I have too!


kory u need 2 dozen arrows to shoot a couple little whitetails!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

packercreek1 said:


> Say, you guys left off one of the most important archery antelope states. Montana has a great opportunity for archery hunters starting with an archery only season in August. Pretty much a guaranteed tag for archery! Just go to Montana Fish Wildlife and Parks website. You will have to wait till next season though as the draw needs to be put in for by June 1.
> Good luck!


I hope we can include it on another group hunt - I've always wanted to hunt Montana!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, manboy, I just checked out the results of the free hunt in kansas - I'm very happy for your nephew! hntnksn seems like a great person!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> kory u need 2 dozen arrows to shoot a couple little whitetails!


NEED? No. Want:wink:. I don't need most of the hunting stuff I have....but, can't take the money with me when I die:tongue:.

Between antelope, and Kansas and IL whitetails I would like to take 10-12 animals total yet this year....and that doesn't count fall turkeys!!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya that was a great thing he did, my nephew is going to go nuts waiting for the hunt. i know he'll have fun, his never even gotten a tag before, so he'll be stoked. i guess he is at a summer camp another week, so he won't know until the 8th. real glad that i'll get to take him out huntn. 
big thanks richard!:cocktail:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya that was a great thing he did, my nephew is going to go nuts waiting for the hunt. i know he'll have fun, his never even gotten a tag before, so he'll be stoked. i guess he is at a summer camp another week, so he won't know until the 8th. real glad that i'll get to take him out huntn.
> big thanks richard!:cocktail:


Sure to have a blast! Congrats to the young man!!!! I have no doubt Richard will put him on some deer!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Weather*

time to start watching
http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=0&zipChg=1&zipcode=82701&metric=0


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Man that weather forecast is gonna get me geared for fall in a hurry!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

riverghost,
it sounds like good weather for opening weekend! :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

It is going to be a 107 here on monday


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> It is going to be a 107 here on monday


we have had a real nice summer, it has hit 90 a couple times and thats it. most years we get into the 90's and over a 100 a couple times.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

it can be 90 deg. as long as the humidity is 20 or below.i'm tired of walking out front door and instantly sweating,85per.humidity today.
check the barrels and pump everythings 5 by 5.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

its been a cool summer so far up here in mn. most of the time its in the high 70s but it hasnt been real sticky. went bowfishing last night and it was 56 out. I think I will be the only one who will need to adjust to the heat out in wy. 3 month away from possibly seeing below zero temps.:thumbs_do


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*weather*

Speaking of weather, is there a need to bring cold weather cloths? I just assumed it might get to 60 or so at night, and maybe up to 100 during the day. Any thoughts or suggestions? I took all my heavy stuff out to save room.


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Weather forecast*

Here is a link to their avg weather for the month of Aug.
As you can see the avg low is the high 40's for the end of the month. And the record lows are in the low 30's.
So I would be prepared for anything in that range.
I know here in Idaho I usually wear a jacket in the morning in the blind but end up taking it off a few hours after light. But I have also seen it snow like crazy on the first of Sept. The high desert cools off much more at night than the lowlands.

Regards
Gary
http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/monthly/USWY0161?from=36hr_topnav_business


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

yes in the morning it could be just that a little cooool, so a jacket would help keep the chill off. we could have some rain also guys, i have seen it rain for 3 days straight at the end of augest.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*weather*



2arrow1 said:


> it can be 90 deg. as long as the humidity is 20 or below.i'm tired of walking out front door and instantly sweating,85per.humidity today.
> check the barrels and pump everythings 5 by 5.



You boys don't know hot. it was 104 here today with 97 percent humidity. Talk about hot. Tomorrow the heat index is showing 115


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> You boys don't know hot. it was 104 here today with 97 percent humidity. Talk about hot. Tomorrow the heat index is showing 115


i went down to houma la, last year for the 4th of july bow fishing talk about hot man i couldn't wait until the a/c every night!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*cool*



manboy said:


> yes in the morning it could be just that a little cooool, so a jacket would help keep the chill off. we could have some rain also guys, i have seen it rain for 3 days straight at the end of augest.



didn't realize that it would be that cool. Looks like a need to rethink what i am packing to include some cold weather gear.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*wow*

Pg 3, I don't think so,
T-19 days, hard to believe
I gotta clean out one side of the garageand start inventorying and laying out my stuff. This is so much like our hog hunt. Takes forever to get here, then bam, it IS there, and way to soon, it's over  The forecast looks good, low 60's for low will be great, high 80's. Man I am so ready :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I think I have Goat fever! I going to be worthless at work for the next 18 days more so than normal :tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

As my 3 yr old would say...."Are we there yet?"!!!!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I think I have Goat fever! I going to be worthless at work for the next 18 days more so than normal :tongue:


I've been feeling it, too.
I think I was especially feverish all last week - it's only gonna get worse until we're there!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im feelin it too....cant wait for the opener, the 15th.....hopefully i have mine down before i see all of your smiling faces.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> im feelin it too....cant wait for the opener, the 15th.....hopefully i have mine down before i see all of your smiling faces.....


I hope so too - and I hope he's a pig!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hows everyone's shooting going? 40-60 yards should be pretty close to what you'll shoot. could be closer if you are in a blind. :darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> hows everyone's shooting going? 40-60 yards should be pretty close to what you'll shoot. could be closer if you are in a blind. :darkbeer:



I will be confident out to 55 yds. Just got some new arrows so I need to broadhead tune my bow. then i will be good to go.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> hows everyone's shooting going? 40-60 yards should be pretty close to what you'll shoot. could be closer if you are in a blind. :darkbeer:


I feel good out to 60, but I sure won't pass up a slam dunk, either! (as if I couldn't miss a 20 yard shot - once the nerves get me, it's always a challenge!)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I feel good out to 60, but I sure won't pass up a slam dunk, either! (as if I couldn't miss a 20 yard shot - once the nerves get me, it's always a challenge!)


ya i missed a whittail buck at 7 yards! then hit him perfect at 35!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*50*



manboy said:


> hows everyone's shooting going? 40-60 yards should be pretty close to what you'll shoot. could be closer if you are in a blind. :darkbeer:


50 yards is where i am confident out to.. i don't have room to shoot to 60 so i don't feel comfortable.

Hopefully i can use my ninja skills to get close.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I was sighted to 60 a couple weeks ago.....but went out to shoot this week and something must have gotten bumped.....my 30 yd pin was hitting dead on at 20. 

I'll be getting her dialed in out to 86 yds this week.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Been shooting out to 70y my 60y pin a foot and half high and I am on


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

my trophy ridge goes to 60 so i painted a white dot down on that pin for 70.
went to wally world yesterday they had the 120 qt.igloo coolers on sale 49.99 marked down to 30.00 had to get one.plants shut down this week so i will be checkin everything one and twice and probly three times.16 and a wake up ,yeehaa.
i'm all most ready to sniff the sage in the spice rake.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> my trophy ridge goes to 60 so i painted a white dot down on that pin for 70.


I've been thinking of doing the same to make a 70 yard "dot"



2arrow1 said:


> went to wally world yesterday they had the 120 qt.igloo coolers on sale 49.99 marked down to 30.00 had to get one.plants shut down this week so i will be checkin everything one and twice and probly three times.16 and a wake up ,yeehaa.
> i'm all most ready to sniff the sage in the spice rake.


I've been planning to get another cooler - I'll have to check them out locally, to see if they've got the same deal!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bowtech*



2arrow1 said:


> my trophy ridge goes to 60 so i painted a white dot down on that pin for 70.
> went to wally world yesterday they had the 120 qt.igloo coolers on sale 49.99 marked down to 30.00 had to get one.plants shut down this week so i will be checkin everything one and twice and probly three times.16 and a wake up ,yeehaa.
> i'm all most ready to sniff the sage in the spice rake.


See, if you shot a bowtech like me, you only need one pin out to 70 yards :wink: Don't you guys read anything on here :tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> See, if you shot a bowtech like me, you only need one pin out to 70 yards :wink: Don't you guys read anything on here :tongue:


yeah, I was reading all about those bowtechs - I think if the animal is within 80 yards, they die...





...when the bow explodes!:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*bowtech*

...when the bow explodes!:wink:[/QUOTE]



Yeah if anyone is shooting a general don't expect me to get in the blind or behind a decoy with you.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I was just kidding about the bow exploding - though I saw that general posted on that other thread!

I just got my mail - and I got an antelope license!!!!!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*license*



orduckhunter said:


> I was just kidding about the bow exploding - though I saw that general posted on that other thread!
> 
> I just got my mail - and I got an antelope license!!!!!



That was quick. I hope mine is here today.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I was just kidding about the bow exploding - though I saw that general posted on that other thread!
> 
> I just got my mail - and I got an antelope license!!!!!


SWEET! I was kinda worried they wouldn't get here on time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

you guys didn't really beleive the 2-3 weeks thing did ya! lol:cocktail:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> you guys didn't really beleive the 2-3 weeks thing did ya! lol:cocktail:




guys dont forget to pack the rubber boots, manboy is full of it.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

if he's stalking with me i'll be sure to say in front(wouldn't want to slip and fall in it).


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mental note*



manboy said:


> you guys didn't really beleive the 2-3 weeks thing did ya! lol:cocktail:


Don't beleive anything manboy says  Now, you already got us with one sick perverted joke ( aka wildfire ), so I'm assuming the free mount is legit :wink:








J/K man  I believe all hunting related items, all others, well??????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Don't beleive anything manboy says  Now, you already got us with one sick perverted joke ( aka wildfire ), so I'm assuming the free mount is legit :wink:
> 
> J/K man  I believe all hunting related items, all others, well??????


yeah, he's just pulling our legs about everything - actually we'll be setting up over the Wal-Mart parking lot!:wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

got my tag today as well


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys we really do have some goats here, the may be behind a fence tho....:zip:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*axis*

this is my first axis mount. it is not finished still drying and waiting for finish work. it was in velvet when shot, going to stain horns also. net animals


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> this is my first axis mount. it is not finished still drying and waiting for finish work. it was in velvet when shot, going to stain horns also. net animals


nice deer! good looking mount, too!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> got my tag today as well


no antelope tag for me yet. Got my IL muzzleloader and fall turkey tags today though.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

stir fry anyone? this is my disk cooker it is an old john deere plow disk work freakin great


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> stir fry anyone? this is my disk cooker it is an old john deere plow disk work freakin great


river - what is your heat source? the food looks great


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

turkey frier base. I am bringing this with us I have more disk that I need to make up. you want one?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> turkey frier base. I am bringing this with us I have more disk that I need to make up. you want one?


sure - I have a welder that could finish one of these off


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Horse shoe work good for handles but they do get a little warm all you have to do is take a wire wheel to them and clean them up and season the metal with grease just like a cast iron pan. great for camping or outdoor use.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang RG....I always figured you were part *******....now I KNOW you are!:tongue: Welcome to the club!!!:wink:

I've been running the oven and smoker all day making some jerky. Finally broke down and bought a vaccuum sealer.epsi:

Them rams make some pretty good jerky. I was pretty glad....wasn't sure what else to do with it.:embara:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

90% ******* and 10% hillbilly :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone know this guy?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080804/ap_on_fe_st/odd_car_fence


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Anyone know this guy?
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080804/ap_on_fe_st/odd_car_fence


it reminds me of the Cadillac Ranch around Amarillo, TX

but, at least these serve a purpose


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*official now*

Tag in pocket, legal as soon as season opens now :darkbeer: Got my disk skillet seasoned and ready too. Gonna cook on it tomorrow to get it nice and greasy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya having a tag always makes me feel like it here! finally! man i couldn't handle living back east with only whity's and a short season!ukey:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I showed my tag to my wife this evening, and she said she'd sure like to go to Wyoming in the next couple of years and hunt antelope. 

We put in for Oregon tags this year, but only got a preference point. Seriously, it's so hard to draw a rifle pronghorn tag here - and it just keeps getting worse. I've had Oregon tags in 1982, 1990 and 2007.

She's killed a couple of deer with her bow, and a bear with a rifle. She said she'd like to get an antelope with a rifle before she tries one with a bow.

I know coming home with one (or more) will make her want to do this even more. I know it'll make me want to do it every year!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I showed my tag to my wife this evening, and she said she'd sure like to go to Wyoming in the next couple of years and hunt antelope.
> 
> We put in for Oregon tags this year, but only got a preference point. Seriously, it's so hard to draw a rifle pronghorn tag here - and it just keeps getting worse. I've had Oregon tags in 1982, 1990 and 2007.
> 
> ...




when she is ready, just let me know. we'll get her a goat or 2!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> when she is ready, just let me know. we'll get her a goat or 2!:wink:


you bet I will


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*official*



bartman3562 said:


> Tag in pocket, legal as soon as season opens now :darkbeer: Got my disk skillet seasoned and ready too. Gonna cook on it tomorrow to get it nice and greasy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


got my tags in yesterday also...i am ready to hit the road and head out...these next few days are going to go by slooooowwwwwwww!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Are we there yet syndrome*



Wackem said:


> got my tags in yesterday also...i am ready to hit the road and head out...these next few days are going to go by slooooowwwwwwww!!


The only difference between us and the kids, is we aren't allowed to keep chanting it outload LOL

ARE WE THERE YET??????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> got my tags in yesterday also...i am ready to hit the road and head out...these next few days are going to go by slooooowwwwwwww!!


fortunately (or not) for me, I have so much to do in the next couple of weeks, that I'm sure it'll go by quicker 
(maybe too quick for the amount of work I'll have to do - but I won't complain if it zips by!)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*I hear ya*



orduckhunter said:


> fortunately (or not) for me, I have so much to do in the next couple of weeks, that I'm sure it'll go by quicker
> (maybe too quick for the amount of work I'll have to do - but I won't complain if it zips by!)


I started gathering stuff up Sunday afternoon, went 70 miles to hunting spot, planted food plot and filled feeders last night ( which by the way, my new stand had several pictures of deer, and a nce buck ) because I am running out of evenings. Contractors in at work, so we have worked 16 days straight, but should be done in a week or so. Whew, it has been busy. But, will make the time go by quicker. I will be going to the shoot on the 17th to get my last minute practice in though.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got my tag today!!! :banana: No turning back now!:tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Got my tag today!!! :banana: No turning back now!:tongue:


good deal!



i did recieve someone's blind today? can't remember who sent it to me thou???

and guess what came in today!!! goat killer!:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the heck is that ugly thing??!!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> what the heck is that ugly thing??!!:wink:


you think the bow is ugly....you should see the guy holding it!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Got my tag also
:RockOn::RockOn::wav::rock::cheers::dancing::banana::rockband::jam::rock-on:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i did recieve someone's blind today? can't remember who sent it to me thou???


I sent the blind - sent it just where to told me to - your address!

Glad it got there (I assume safely)

and, regarding the goat killer - I bet it is!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well safely... if you don't mind a big hole in the bottom of it!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> well safely... if you don't mind a big hole in the bottom of it!


I'll contact UPS - they must've ruined it! (I'm sure it had a full floor when I packed it!)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

forget the boots I am bringing chest wadders manyboy is full of it :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> forget the boots I am bringing chest wadders manyboy is full of it :wink:


it's guaranteed to be a riot!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'll contact UPS - they must've ruined it! (I'm sure it had a full floor when I packed it!)


so that hole belongs there? o.k.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

manboy said:


> you think the bow is ugly....you should see the guy holding it!:wink:


 

you got huntnmuleys bow or what??


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i think the postman took the day off.must have looked a doz. times still empty.a new guy been getting neighbor's 2 outta 5 days hpoe he gets it right,or he may see a pit bull


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i think the postman took the day off.must have looked a doz. times still empty.a new guy been getting neighbor's 2 outta 5 days hpoe he gets it right,or he may see a pit bull


I hope we get along OK with your neighbor on this hunt!:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*lost*



2arrow1 said:


> i think the postman took the day off.must have looked a doz. times still empty.a new guy been getting neighbor's 2 outta 5 days hpoe he gets it right,or he may see a pit bull




Just read in the pamphlet that came with my tags that if you haven't received your tags by know then you didn't draw....


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Food*

Who all is going to be sharing each meals? I know that some expressed not wanting to be a part of group meals and bring there own. Just trying to get an idea of how many Bass Fillets to bring so we can fry em up.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fab five goat killers*



Wackem said:


> Who all is going to be sharing each meals? I know that some expressed not wanting to be a part of group meals and bring there own. Just trying to get an idea of how many Bass Fillets to bring so we can fry em up.


I know the 5 of us riding up together planned on it. I haven't heard from oregon or minnesota yet. I know 2arrow1 was bring a bunch of bacon, I have sausage and some hot links, we will get eggs and tortilla shells once we get there, and potatoes and onions, bread, and sandwich and snack stuff. If ok, i figured I would get my butcher friend to throw a care package like we take hog hunting. Cheese, and several sandwich meats, figured 1 per person per day, and we can add if we run out up there. Was thinking we would also grab the steaks, chicken, and ribs from him to. Any otyher suggestions will be entertained. I can get him to figure it up, and let everyone know what their share would be if you like. I think we ate for like $15 a day when we went hog hunting. Do we need to throw a menu together, and pass it around to make sure everyone is ok with it?

Sorry for the pic, not goats, but just as much fun to hunt :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*meals*

o.k. guys do as you all see. i am going to be in and at all week, i don't have much vac. for this year. going to ohio, and now to kansas!:cocktail: thanks richard!
so as far as meals for me don't count on much, i could do 2-3 days all day. i also will have to leave on the 30th to get ready for elk hunt on the 1st. you guys decide what everyone is doing all help as i can. :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Dz*



manboy said:


> good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bow is sure different, but it is smooth and quite. I will give it that. How are you liking it so far?

Oh, and congradulations man boy :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I was one of the fence-sitters on the food subject - but I want in on the group grub. I don't need to see a menu, but I'm in on the group thing.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Also, I just watched Cam Hanes on Eastman's Hunting TV as he was chasing goats in Wyoming. It was just the primer I needed to send me into high gear! (As if I wasn't already there)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Bow is sure different, but it is smooth and quite. I will give it that. How are you liking it so far?
> 
> Oh, and congradulations man boy :darkbeer:


so far i like it alot, need to get some new arrows. i have been using my recurve arrows, 550gr. 65# draw, so at 35 yards the drop pretty good. going to go with a 375-400gr arrow. should shoot nice!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Also, I just watched Cam Hanes on Eastman's Hunting TV as he was chasing goats in Wyoming. It was just the primer I needed to send me into high gear! (As if I wasn't already there)


ya i did get to see it tonight also, like 15 stalked or so to get one. tell you what he was hunting in a hard stalking area, our area is way easier! much more coverage, and way more goats. it'll be a blast guys!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya i did get to see it tonight also, like 15 stalked or so to get one. tell you what he was hunting in a hard stalking area, *our area is way easier!* much more coverage, and way more goats. it'll be a blast guys!:wink:


that's good to hear - I was beginning to think my only chance would be sitting in a blind over a waterhole!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Arrows*



manboy said:


> so far i like it alot, need to get some new arrows. i have been using my recurve arrows, 550gr. 65# draw, so at 35 yards the drop pretty good. going to go with a 375-400gr arrow. should shoot nice!


Sounds like mine. 375, and 413. Haven't decided which one to use yet. POI is the same to 40 yards, at 50, I'm off about 2 inches. See signature.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*look what I found on page 4!*

just bringing it back up to the top!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

As far as food goes.....I'm gonna try real hard to take a doe before you guys get there. If I'm successful then one of the dinners is on me....might as well eat antelope while we're antelope hunting right?

Other than that I will be providing for me. Sounds like I'm the only one on my own. If something is needed though, let me know....I don't mind pitching in. 12 days til I hit the road.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i've been waiting to tatse them fajita's.steaks,fajitas,bass,chicken,ribs.by then be killed out.lol.:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> As far as food goes.....I'm gonna try real hard to take a doe before you guys get there. If I'm successful then one of the dinners is on me....might as well eat antelope while we're antelope hunting right?
> 
> Other than that I will be providing for me. Sounds like I'm the only one on my own. If something is needed though, let me know....I don't mind pitching in. 12 days til I hit the road.


What day do you think you'll start hunting? 
I'm leaving 2 weeks from this morning, and hoping to begin hunting on Friday, the 22nd.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hunting*



orduckhunter said:


> What day do you think you'll start hunting?
> I'm leaving 2 weeks from this morning, and hoping to begin hunting on Friday, the 22nd.


I thought we talked about nobody hunting until we all got there. Don't want you boys getting a head start....:tongue:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*food*

Ok, assuming manboy is still offering cool trailer to keep food cold, here is the plan. We will be bringing steak, pork tenderloin, ribs, and chicken. Then we will have 3 or 4 sandwich meats with cheese. Will pick up potatoes, bread, tortilla shells and veggies on the way. I know we have bacon and sausage, hot links and maybe some brats. Guess if we run out after that, we can go to town :darkbeer: I may even bring some grease to deep fry with the turkey fryer. Can't go wrong with a good french fry :tongue: I think we will leave the drinks up to each person, then you get what you want.
Manboy, PM me the closest town where we can stock up last thing with drinks, water and ice.
Also, I will be sending a PM to everyone with my cell number, and if everyone want to return theirs, might be handy for all to have. We have found hog hunting, they usually work better than radioes.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Head start*



Wackem said:


> I thought we talked about nobody hunting until we all got there. Don't want you boys getting a head start....:tongue:


When you get old, you need a head start LOL :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> What day do you think you'll start hunting?
> I'm leaving 2 weeks from this morning, and hoping to begin hunting on Friday, the 22nd.


I'm leaving IL the afternoon of Monday the 18th and hoping to be there Tuesday afternoon to help Manboy set up camp and do some scouting. If all goes as planned I should be hunting Wednesday morning.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

if kory can't get one, i know huntnmuleys will shot a little one so will have some fresh steaks! brad and i will get a little head start on you guys, we will hunt the 15-17th! something will make the steak party!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> I thought we talked about nobody hunting until we all got there. Don't want you boys getting a head start....:tongue:


well, I remember that we were hunting Aug 22-28 or 29, so I planned to be there by then. (and, I'm glad you're making concessions for the old guys!)

I knew manboy and huntnmuleys were hunting the opener, and I heard that BigPappa was going to get there earlier than most (but I didn't know the day, until he posted today)

when is everyone else getting there?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bad news guys......just got done shooting the DZ.... some little ol goat is going to be sacrified for the hunt!:wink: this thing shoots wow! i could hit a mathews hat at 60 yards with it! shooting better than ever, i guess 2 years of straight trad will do that to ya!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> bad news guys......just got done shooting the DZ.... some little ol goat is going to be sacrified for the hunt!:wink: this thing shoots wow! i could hit a mathews hat at 60 yards with it! shooting better than ever, i guess 2 years of straight trad will do that to ya!:darkbeer:


real bad news! (for some goat)

I'm sure going from traditional to compound will tighten most people's groups!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya how you guys like your goat steaks? i could get a few ready for ya. p.s. it'll be a doe that first gets it! 
guys anyone interested in a 2nd buck tag? there is areas around you could get a 2nd buck tag, tell u the truth where we are camping will be one of the ares. sucks for a nr still full price! ukey: so maybe a few does will tame ya down huh?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd like mine wrapped in a couple of hundred dollar bills - thanks!

So, I assume where we're camping is a different unit than where we'll be hunting - since the website showed different units for the 2nd buck tags.

In any event, I'll have to be satisfied with a few doe tags - at the reduced prices.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya how you guys like your goat steaks? i could get a few ready for ya. p.s. it'll be a doe that first gets it!
> guys anyone interested in a 2nd buck tag? there is areas around you could get a 2nd buck tag, tell u the truth where we are camping will be one of the ares. sucks for a nr still full price! ukey: so maybe a few does will tame ya down huh?


Yeah for that price I'd have to max out on does first....but I wouldn't say a 2nd buck tag would be out of the question if available.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*extra tag*

I will probably stick with the extra doe tags ....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ok the postman is safe, and i'm relieved .best lookin goat tag i've seen.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

nice to see everyone has a tag!:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Almost set*

The 5 of us will be driving all day the 22, and will hunt the morning of the 23rd. i think there was enough in the scouting video that you guys can't kill all of them before we get there anyway. Besides, when we pull in that night, nothing I would like better after unpacking is to help dress an antelope and take pictures for someone


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> ok the postman is safe, and i'm relieved .best lookin goat tag i've seen.


aw, we were looking forward to meeting your neighbor:wink:



bartman3562 said:


> The 5 of us will be driving all day the 22, and will hunt the morning of the 23rd. i think there was enough in the scouting video that you guys can't kill all of them before we get there anyway. Besides, when we pull in that night, nothing I would like better after unpacking is to help dress an antelope and take pictures for someone


what d'ya mean AFTER unpacking? that can wait, let's get that goat skinned out!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Unpack*

what d'ya mean AFTER unpacking? that can wait, let's get that goat skinned out![/QUOTE]

I gotta unpack to get the camera and video camera out. No one wants pictures of a skinless goat 

:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> what d'ya mean AFTER unpacking? that can wait, let's get that goat skinned out!


I gotta unpack to get the camera and video camera out. No one wants pictures of a skinless goat 

:wink:[/QUOTE]

that there is funny!lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I gotta unpack to get the camera and video camera out. No one wants pictures of a skinless goat
> 
> :wink:


you got me on that one! yeah, get the cameras ready!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> As far as food goes.....I'm gonna try real hard to take a doe before you guys get there. If I'm successful then one of the dinners is on me....might as well eat antelope while we're antelope hunting right?
> 
> Other than that I will be providing for me. Sounds like I'm the only one on my own. If something is needed though, let me know....I don't mind pitching in. 12 days til I hit the road.




jeepers, Im gone for two day and you guys are talking about important things. I will also provide for myself, how ever I will help out with cooking or and others things as well. 

Is there a camp location pick out? How are the roads in general, I will be driving the car for better mileage?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> jeepers, Im gone for two day and you guys are talking about important things. I will also provide for myself, how ever I will help out with cooking or and others things as well.
> 
> Is there a camp location pick out? How are the roads in general, I will be driving the car for better mileage?


roads to camp will be pretty good, the rest of the roads are county roads so a car will be fine.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> roads to camp will be pretty good, the rest of the roads are county roads so a car will be fine.


good - 'cuz I'm gonna be driving a little car after all

that should save me a couple of $


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*CAMP? for Manboy?*



manboy said:


> roads to camp will be pretty good, the rest of the roads are county roads so a car will be fine.


Can you email me a good map to camp so we can get there Friday evening? Guess it is fairly easy to find?
[email protected]


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Can you email me a good map to camp so we can get there Friday evening? Guess it is fairly easy to find?
> [email protected]


ditto for me

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe that camp is still up in the air???? I think we were gonna look at places when I get out there on Tuesday. Is that still the plan Ronnie?

My phone # is (217) 710-5166.....you guys can call me if you have any problems finding it. I guess Ronnie could give GPS coordinates after we establish camp on Tuesday. If I have phone services I can PM yas from the iphone from camp too.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I believe that camp is still up in the air???? I think we were gonna look at places when I get out there on Tuesday. Is that still the plan Ronnie?
> 
> My phone # is (217) 710-5166.....you guys can call me if you have any problems finding it. I guess Ronnie could give GPS coordinates after we establish camp on Tuesday. If I have phone services I can PM yas from the iphone from camp too.


I'll be leaving home Wed. morning. So, if I don't hear before I leave, I'll have to call along the way.
It's all good, either way.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys camp is easy. find osage on you hwy map. go into town 1 mile, turn right onto skull creek road. follow road 8-10 miles, you see us from road on left hand side. we will have markers also. :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Great*



manboy said:


> guys camp is easy. find osage on you hwy map. go into town 1 mile, turn right onto skull creek road. follow road 8-10 miles, you see us from road on left hand side. we will have markers also. :darkbeer:


Knew we had you around for a reason :wink:






Thanks again :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> guys camp is easy. find osage on you hwy map. go into town 1 mile, turn right onto skull creek road. follow road 8-10 miles, you see us from road on left hand side. we will have markers also. :darkbeer:


Got it!

Is "skull creek road" as _spooky_ as it sounds?:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

After we leave it will be called DEAD ANTELOPE RD:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Got it!
> 
> Is "skull creek road" as _spooky_ as it sounds?:wink:


ya my mother in law lives there!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya my mother in law lives there!


So if Tiffany shows up you might get into some trouble :embara:.

So you've got the spot picked out already then?????


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> So if Tiffany shows up you might get into some trouble :embara:.
> 
> So you've got the spot picked out already then?????


both spots are off the same road. so we will decide when you get here.:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*road*



orduckhunter said:


> Got it!
> 
> Is "skull creek road" as _spooky_ as it sounds?:wink:




That is a good name for a road to camp on. Wasn't that the same name as the road in that movie Friday 13th.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> So if Tiffany shows up you might get into some trouble :embara:.


I think you're safe - I've got a feeling she's not showing up!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*binos*

I got my Vortex bino's in today. I love em .. Can't remember which one of you guys recommended them to me but it was a good choice.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*darn the luck*



orduckhunter said:


> I think you're safe - I've got a feeling she's not showing up!


Sure, break my heart before I even get there


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Sure, break my heart before I even get there


Some guys are just plain MEAN!:wink:

This was down on page 4 by the way.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

just placed an order for a game cart and some extra's for this season!:darkbeer:
heyanyone have a game cart they are bringing? i know brad has one i'll have one with me. very handy in the walkin areas, instead of dragn the goats in the sage and catus! that plays heck on the hands when skinning!

guys it is getting close!..... speaking of getting close, if tiffany shows up without that guy that hangs out with her i might get into trouble!
funny my wife refers to her as " the hot-chick that hunts"
lol



p.s. guys bring decoys, i seen a buck gathering does yesterday! they'll be ruttn!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

bring as cart and a dek..man the gas price here dropped like a rock this week.4.09 to 3.59 in 8 days .


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> bring as cart and a dek..man the gas price here dropped like a rock this week.4.09 to 3.59 in 8 days .


wow! come on baby keep dropping!:embara:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought a game cart....cheapy, $59 but I think it'll work. No decoy yet though.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> p.s. guys bring decoys, i seen a buck gathering does yesterday! they'll be ruttn!


by down-sizing the vehicle, I won't have room for my cart (it doesn't fold down very much):sad:



2arrow1 said:


> bring as cart and a dek..man the gas price here dropped like a rock this week.4.09 to 3.59 in 8 days .


man, I might need to swing out your way to fill up, gas is still higher here!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Carts*

We are bringing 2 carts, and 3 decoys. :darkbeer: Yep, am liking these gas prices way better than last month.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i think we will be good on carts and decoys, so anyone that don't have one or can't fit their's in thats cool. if we have 3 carts we would be good i think.:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I will be leaving on the 21st or 22nd, not sure yet. I have a decoy that i will bring and i guess i will leave my cart at home. 


do we buy the archery license over the counter or online?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I just talked to fish and wildlife - they said we can buy the archery license and conservation stamp OTC or by mail


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya just buy it town when you get here. newcastle sells them at short stop gas station, sundance sells them at rapid stop right off of i-90:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t minus 13 days


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I see a few of us also are in the '08 deer contest!

I hope that turns out well - it's my first year entering.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

my 3rd year in it.I was on the Broadhead bruthas 2 years ago and won it I have nobody on my team that I have seen on AT


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm on the same team as 2arrow1!
There are lots of names I've never seen, tho!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey, river, I just noticed you really ARE pimpin' out manboy's site! cool!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys i just got home from a trip to cabelas, it opened in rapid city yesterday. man i love that stsore and now only 1 hour from home!:darkbeer:

bought some new arrows, and a limbsaver arrow holder, guys i am giving this drop away thin another try. but i'll tell u what if it cost me 1 shot it's in the classifieds!

they had the south dakotas record antelope in there 90" with some huge prongs! 8-9" prongs! and had a 70" buck, i can see a couple of you guys getting a 70" or better, looked pretty nice.
going to bed, got a bear to mount tomorrow. :cocktail:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So Ronnie, you gonna give FOBs a try? If I don't sleep on my way out I might have a couple hrs to check out Cabelas.....who needs sleep anyway!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

manboy said:


> guys i just got home from a trip to cabelas, it opened in rapid city yesterday. man i love that stsore and now only 1 hour from home!:darkbeer:
> 
> bought some new arrows, and a limbsaver arrow holder, guys i am giving this drop away thin another try. but i'll tell u what if it cost me 1 shot it's in the classifieds!
> 
> ...


Be very careful mounting that bear  I hear it takes a pretty big man to do that :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*depends*



bartman3562 said:


> Be very careful mounting that bear  I hear it takes a pretty big man to do that :wink:


Now Steve you know that depends if he can sneak up on it from behind or not. LOL


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> hey, river, I just noticed you really ARE pimpin' out manboy's site! cool!


for all he has done so far for us it is the least I can do is give him some advertisment. now if I don't win I going to take it off :tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> *for all he has done so far for us it is the least I can do is give him some advertisment*. now if I don't win I going to take it off :tongue:


I agree! Every time I think about it, I'm amazed! It's good to see there are still people like this (and like us, of course:wink


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t minus 12 days


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

You guys are slipping! Page 3 again.

What's Brad been up too? Haven't heard from him much lately. Is he still planning on hunting with us quite a bit?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

brad like all coal miners over spent so his trying to work his tale off to make some dough before season.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I was just thinking how dead this thread will be once we all hit the road! It might drop way down the list - we'll have to dig for it when we get back!:wink:

I had a scare that my 'puter was dead - I think it's on it's last leg. Time for me to do a little backing up, and possibly looking for a new machine.

And, I don't think overspending is just a problem faced by coal miners. I seem to do a little of that from time to time (like the last time I filled up the gas tank!)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I got all my stuff layed out and ready to pack. man I have alot of junk for a week trip the only thing I still need is a good camera case that my Nikon D40 and lens will fit in.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

with all the good cameras you guys are bringing, I better start practicing saying "cheese"


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

tell you what brad has probly the best financail status of anyone i know. he hats bills thats why he is working over time. he paid his land off this month, and has a small house payment and a truck payment, thats it. makes plenty over his bills, he does pretty well.
most miners around here owe the banker for the next 50 years on, atv's, boats, motor bikes, 2 new trucks.....the list goes on and on. i would hate to work to pay the banker on everything!ukey:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

well, good luck fellas. i'll definitely be thinkin of you guys. :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i have been shooting the last couple days, been pretty nice groups! 
bp. i don't think i'll try fobs, they look to guy for me... to each his own!:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*next week*

Well guys i am heading to take the wife to Florida in the morning. So i won't be on here for the next week much after tonight. I am taking my computer and will try to get on a little bit at night. If anyone needs to contact me just call the cell phone number that i PM'd everyone.. will be back home on the 17th .. the only bad thing about it is i won't be shooting my bow when i need it the most right before this trip.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Elite*



[email protected] said:


> well, good luck fellas. i'll definitely be thinkin of you guys. :darkbeer:



I sure wish you were going Elite. you are the one that got this thing going. That dang cow!!! I told you not to touch it there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Wackem said:


> I sure wish you were going Elite. you are the one that got this thing going. That dang cow!!! I told you not to touch it there.


i just couldn't help myself...:embara: something about that tail swingin in the breeze gets me everytime


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i just couldn't help myself...:embara: something about that tail swingin in the breeze gets me everytime


just remember to put her in the squeeze chute next time before you molest her!

I'm also sorry you're not gonna be there - but thanks for getting this thing together

we'll definitely catch you on another hunt!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*you guys*

Between manboy and bears, and elite and cows, is any animal safe around these 2 :wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*twist*

I was shooting alot today since i won't be able to shoot until i get back from Florida with the wife. My peep starting rotating a little bit on me. Is there anything that can be done to correct this. I will not have any time to take it to shop or anything like that.


----------



## 2sonmike (Jan 30, 2008)

If you shoot with a loop, check your center serving. Also, are the knots on your loop on opposite sides? 
Sorry to jump in, but I've been following this thread from about day one.....I wish I was going!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*loop*



2sonmike said:


> If you shoot with a loop, check your center serving. Also, are the knots on your loop on opposite sides?
> Sorry to jump in, but I've been following this thread from about day one.....I wish I was going!


Yep i shoot a loop but the knots are on opposite sides..center serving looks good. I has started rotating to the right ever so slightly.. enough i can tell


----------



## 2sonmike (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! To the right? And you shoot right handed? You got me stumped....of course I'm not an expert either...time for the search function. I'll check it out.


----------



## 2sonmike (Jan 30, 2008)

OK, I did a quick search and it seems the consenus is you might need to twist your string.....here you go:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672357&highlight=peep+rotating+right


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been slacking on the shooting here lately too. Had a 70th b-day party for grandma today and 30th for the wife tomorrow. Been busy getting as much done with work and all and getting things ready around the house to be gone for 2 weeks. 

The day I leave IL is the day the wife goes back to work(school teacher) so I know she won't be doing much while I'm gone.

I am planning on making it out a few times this week and get them bows fine tuned.....if there not already.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t minus 11 days


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*peep*



Wackem said:


> Yep i shoot a loop but the knots are on opposite sides..center serving looks good. I has started rotating to the right ever so slightly.. enough i can tell


You can twist string 1/2 turn, but that may be to much, or if you have press, you can take strands around peep and move a couple from one side to the other ( changes where it is "at rest") or if not to bad, just hold the string, and work your loop a little in that direction. It may be a little off, but once you hook on, it will straighten out, and at least the peep wil come back right.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

WOW GUYS, been shooting last couple days i have about 100 shots through the deadzone now. my last group was 3.5" and thats at 60 yards! i have never shot this good! i am using magnus 4 blade stingers, at 40 yards i'm cutting vanes off!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

man my service been out two day.just got on see orduck and i made a team.i put my bow up,shootin the back up not taken chance ona miss hape.10 tell the driven begins had tires rotated and front end aligned.
fished a tournament today did crappy (no focus)to much goat on the brain.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

pics, this thread will have some kill pics in 1 week from now!:tongue:
brad and i'll will be out chasing come friday morning. we will put out a couple blind also.:wink: just don't want to take away from all the excitement!lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> pics, this thread will have some kill pics in 1 week from now!:tongue:
> brad and i'll will be out chasing come friday morning. we will put out a couple blind also.:wink: just don't want to take away from all the excitement!lol


Looking forward to them!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Weather*

lookn good so far:darkbeer:

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=0&zipChg=1&zipcode=82701&metric=0


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya it looks like it is going to be real nice! light wind and 80's wow nice huntn weather:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm....I thought I'd be coming to cooler weather but looks like here in IL we'll be cooler the next week or so. High today was 79 and highs the next week are between 74 and 83 here. I can almost guarantee first week of OCT we'll be mid 90s here during deer opener.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bartman3562 said:


> Between manboy and bears, and elite and cows, is any animal safe around these 2 :wink:


NOPE!!..... just wait til i get moved up there... wont be any animals for miles:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> pics, this thread will have some kill pics in 1 week from now!:tongue:
> brad and i'll will be out chasing come friday morning. we will put out a couple blind also.:wink: just don't want to take away from all the excitement!lol


hit us with those photos!

(I hope you guys kill some monsters!)


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

I wish I would of known about this months ago. I'll be in WY on private land.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*excitement*



manboy said:


> pics, this thread will have some kill pics in 1 week from now!:tongue:
> brad and i'll will be out chasing come friday morning. we will put out a couple blind also.:wink: just don't want to take away from all the excitement!lol


I don't think you can cut it any :darkbeer: Pictures will only add to it and make the wait longer :wink:
Good luck guys, and make sure you DO post the pics.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well today I'm going to be celebrating my birthday by doing a little shooting, gathering my gear and stuff together, checking over all my broadheads, and just generally getting it all ready to go!

I leave in one week and two days


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> well today I'm going to be celebrating my birthday by doing a little shooting, gathering my gear and stuff together, checking over all my broadheads, and just generally getting it all ready to go!
> 
> I leave in one week and two days


Well happy birthday! My wife is the big *3 0* today!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I leave in 1 week and 3 hrs!:woohoo:!!!!:banana:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Well happy birthday! My wife is the big *3 0* today!


been there, done that! I'm the big *5 1*



BigPappa said:


> I leave in 1 week and 3 hrs!:woohoo:!!!!:banana:


lucky you!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Happy birthday*



orduckhunter said:


> well today I'm going to be celebrating my birthday by doing a little shooting, gathering my gear and stuff together, checking over all my broadheads, and just generally getting it all ready to go!
> 
> I leave in one week and two days


Sounds like you are going to have a good one already :darkbeer: Don't eat to much cake:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wife's bday*



BigPappa said:


> Well happy birthday! My wife is the big *3 0* today!


Tell her happy birthday from us too. :darkbeer:

My wife was 30 once, a long time ago


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> My wife was 30 once, a long time ago


Yeah but she doesn't look a day over 26 right?:noidea::wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Yeah but she doesn't look a day over 26 right?:noidea::wink:




my wife turned 30 this summer, I kept teller her how old that sounds through out the day.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t-minus 10 days


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

happy b-day to all.man if bart gets any more jacked up the ride will be trippin.tire will probably be smokin leaving the drive way and be pinned in the seats.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*b-day*

Guys, It has been raining all day down here in Florida. With all this b-day talk i just wanted to remind who ever was making my cake that my birthday is the 28th.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I will get the strippers. Bart will get the beer :darkbeer: Pappa you bring the ones:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*ride*



2arrow1 said:


> happy b-day to all.man if bart gets any more jacked up the ride will be trippin.tire will probably be smokin leaving the drive way and be pinned in the seats.


Yea, I forgot to tell ya, we leave at 6 am, and just so you all know, that aint 6:01 :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

no wasting time steve! 6:00 on the dot huh! lol i finally talked with brad today, his first day off in 8 days i think he said. thats long days also. he been shooting a few arrows today, said his pretty good to go. i know i am!:cocktail:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I will get the strippers. Bart will get the beer :darkbeer: Pappa you bring the ones:wink:


I'm getting old....I ain't got time for ones:wink:. By the time we get anywhere I'll fall asleep. I'll just skip right to the 10's and 20's and we'll get somewhere quick!:tongue:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

sorry ive been just a bit busy guys..ill try to start being a little more active here. i am greatly looking forward to hunting with you all. lots of good animals this year, im super confidant that this will be a trip to remember for all, with lots of trophies to be taken.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> sorry ive been just a bit busy guys..ill try to start being a little more active here. i am greatly looking forward to hunting with you all. lots of good animals this year, im super confidant that this will be a trip to remember for all, with lots of trophies to be taken.


Just curious....what all days will you and Ronnie be joining us? Do you have to work part of the time we are there???? Or will you be hunting along side us the entire time we're there???? Looking forward to sharing camp again! Maybe you can give me some tips on shooting that stick looking thing!:tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Just curious....what all days will you and Ronnie be joining us? Do you have to work part of the time we are there???? Or will you be hunting along side us the entire time we're there???? Looking forward to sharing camp again! Maybe you can give me some tips on shooting that stick looking thing!:tongue:


for me i am trying for the 22nd,23,24 and afternoon 26, 27th. and try to be back early 29th. i will do what i can. 
and ofcoarse a few days early with you kory, i'll try to get you to know the area a little. :wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im off thursday the 22nd get home about 9, go back the next friday, the 29th, early eveing. off that whole time. might try to work one or 2 days overtime in there, but maybe not, will see. if i do it will probably be thursday the 28.....not sure if i will or not though.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> for me i am trying for the 22nd,23,24 and afternoon 26, 27th. and try to be back early 29th. i will do what i can.
> and ofcoarse a few days early with you kory, i'll try to get you to know the area a little. :wink:


That's good. I figured I'd have 5 in the freezer before anybody else got there:tongue:....then I can help everyone else when they arrive on Friday:wink:. I'm definately looking forward to it. Does your grocery store have a good deal on bottled water? I figured I'll need a good 10 cs while I'm there.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be getting into the area early afternoon the 19th. If you two are available I'd like to buy yas dinner that evening.....any good eatin holes?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mmm 
water well yes i got a deal for you, i sold 15 cs to the band for a fundraiser for rally, they only used 10 cases, i'll sell u the 5 leftover for 3.99cs they are 16.9 oz 24 packs. well i'll sell u as many as you want for the 3.99cs, just you'll have to take the 5 that have the plastic wrap cut open.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> mmm
> water well yes i got a deal for you, i sold 15 cs to the band for a fundraiser for rally, they only used 10 cases, i'll sell u the 5 leftover for 3.99cs they are 16.9 oz 24 packs. well i'll sell u as many as you want for the 3.99cs, just you'll have to take the 5 that have the plastic wrap cut open.:wink:


You can put my name on 10 cs....I'll pick up next Tuesday afternoon!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> I'll be getting into the area early afternoon the 19th. If you two are available I'd like to buy yas dinner that evening.....any good eatin holes?


mmm, sundance dinner, no.....newcastle maybe.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> mmm, sundance dinner, no.....newcastle maybe.


doesn't matter to me where, I just know after the long drive and little sleep I won't be in no mood to cook for myself that evening.....might as well have some good company at dinner!:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

19th im working days that week, so i will be totally out of it til thursday night.....hoping to set up my part of camp this weekend, so i can come there and crash thursday for the week...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> doesn't matter to me where, I just know after the long drive and little sleep I won't be in no mood to cook for myself that evening.....might as well have some good company at dinner!:wink:


not a problem i could grill up something, then get some zzzz, and on weds. well set up camp. then its all yours until someone else shows up!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> not a problem i could grill up something, then get some zzzz, and on weds. well set up camp. then its all yours until someone else shows up!:wink:


We can play it by ear....I'd just assume have camp set up(I think) and get a good nights rest that night so I can get up and jog at 3-4 AM and have my goat down by 9 AM.....that's doable right?:noidea::wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*FOBs*

If any of you guys are wanting to try em I've got about 1/2 dozen extra from setting up my last 2 dozen arrows. Anyone is welcome to have 1 to try....unless I run out!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

get up at 3:00 am ya we might get camp set on the 19th then, not a big deal. brad and i will look over the camp areas this weekend. i'll set up my enclosed trailer this weekend, and pull the 5th wheel down when you get here. and well be set for some goat snipin on the 20th!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> not a problem i could grill up something, then get some zzzz, and on weds. well set up camp. then its all yours until someone else shows up!:wink:


I should be there by late afternoon/evening of Thursday, the 21st (assuming I get a good chunk driven on Wed - and have nothing to slow me down)

I'll be set and ready to start chasing the goats by Friday morning.

I'll need to be back home by the following Friday or (at the latest) Saturday. That should give me plenty of time to scare plenty of antelope!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be packing the next couple of days. Still have most of my gear gathered together from the hog hunt....but I have to find where my wife hid all my hunting clothes the last time she washed them.


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> I would be interested in anywhere for 2009. I would need someone to hold my hand probably, I am a speed goat neophyte. I would be traveling from KY and would be willing to hook up with someone for the drive.


I'm in the same boat as bowfreak - a "virgin" when it comes to speedgoats. I am already hooked up for this year's hunting season but would LOVE to go next year ('09). PLEASE keep me in mind for next if all goes well this year.

Good luck with the hunting (and the planning)....


David


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I'll be getting into the area early afternoon the 19th.



Im thinking i may be in wy on the 20th, I will know more later this week.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

t-minus 9 days


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> t-minus 9 days


it's good to see that down to _single_ digits!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Actually*



Riverghost said:


> t-minus 9 days





orduckhunter said:


> it's good to see that down to _single_ digits!


It is actually 288 hours and 35 minutes from this post, till we are ready to head out with bows in hand. :tongue: It's creaping up on us guys 



But, who's counting????????


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'll be sleeping in the truckthursday night,don't wanta miss the ride.95% packed bow and camera still togo.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i'll be sleeping in the truckthursday night,don't wanta miss the ride.95% packed *bow and camera still togo*.


just make sure if you leave anything behind, it's not the bow!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya dont forget the bow.......next week will be here before ya know it boys. i work tonight, 3 nights in a row actually, then im hunting!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*pictures*



huntnmuleys said:


> ya dont forget the bow.......next week will be here before ya know it boys. i work tonight, 3 nights in a row actually, then im hunting!


I expect to see pictures on here of a monster come Saturday morning:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

OK I have everything ready and packed up still need to pick up batteries for light, GPS, battery powered fan :wink: now it is just wait


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I went from shooting a LOT to not shooting for 2 weeks til today. 2 solid hrs but I think I'm good out to 80 yds now.

At the end of 2 hrs...it was all I could do to pull my bow back:embara:. That took a lot out of me.

I'll be packing everything tomorrow. Have a couple things to pick on the way, but I think I'm pretty well set. Just need that check to get here in the mail now to pay for gas.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> ya dont forget the bow.......next week will be here before ya know it boys. i work tonight, 3 nights in a row actually, then im hunting!


good luck!



BigPappa said:


> I went from shooting a LOT to not shooting for 2 weeks til today. 2 solid hrs but I think I'm good out to 80 yds now.
> 
> At the end of 2 hrs...it was all I could do to pull my bow back:embara:. That took a lot out of me.


I've just been shooting a few, nearly everyday!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*free mount*

o.k. guys this is the list for the mount.

orduckhunter
mjoe79
wackem
riverghost
2arrow1
bartman3562


if i missed someone let me know, i'll add you to thelist before friday when brad draws the name.....works out nice that brad draws so he won't get a chance for the free one!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok what happens if the winner don't shoot one :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Ok what happens if the winner don't shoot one :wink:


don't even think that way! 

(but, I bet we could work something out in any case):wink:

again, thanks for this offer, Ronnie!


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

Why don't you have the one who shoots the best scoring one out of that group gets the free mount?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

glk7243 said:


> Why don't you have the one who shoots the best scoring one out of that group gets the free mount?


hey gary, how'd you like the dvd?


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

It was fine. Looks like you better take lots of arrows. I sent it back to Ronnie.
Good luck. Have fun. And don't miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm working in Afton Wyoming today. Bought my conservation stamp while I was here.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

glk7243 said:


> It was fine. Looks like you better take lots of arrows. I sent it back to Ronnie.
> Good luck. Have fun. And don't miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


taking lots of arrows - but I don't plan on missing! (the extra arrows are just in case things don't go according to plans!)


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> taking lots of arrows - but I don't plan on missing! (the extra arrows are just in case things don't go according to plans!)


Now that's funny!
Aim a little low, you'll be OK


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Ok what happens if the winner don't shoot one :wink:


i get off cheap!:RockOn::RockOn::set1_rolf2:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i get off cheap!:RockOn::RockOn::set1_rolf2:


So, whoever wins the draw won't get much help from you, I guess!


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

I watched several different bucks scraping every couple hundred yards this last weekend. Are they scraping hard over there Ronnie? Man there was frost on the windows in Afton this morning.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

yes they are scrapping, and gathering a few does. most the does are fighting it pretty hard....reminds me of BRADS dates!
anyway ya it kicking off around here, fun time to watch the goats, you could come screaming right by you and not know your there!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> yes they are scrapping, and gathering a few does. most the does are fighting it pretty hard....reminds me of BRADS dates!
> anyway ya it kicking off around here, fun time to watch the goats, you could come screaming right by you and not know your there!


I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope they are ruttin I really want to have one come running to my decoy


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I hope they are ruttin I really want to have one come running to my decoy


ya thats exciting!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> could come screaming right by you and not know your there!


They might come in that way...but they'll be leaving definately knowing I was there! Just hoping it's cuz the arrow went through and not over or under:wink:.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I hope they are ruttin I really want to have one come running to my decoy


ya, and it'll give you an opportunity to try out your doe costume - to see if you pass for a pronghorn doe!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> ya, and it'll give you an opportunity to try out your doe costume - to see if you pass for a pronghorn doe!


:yield:lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

so, manboy, are you planning on having all your tags filled by the time we get there?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> so, manboy, are you planning on having all your tags filled by the time we get there?


mmm, man no way, i have...
1 elk tag
2 buck antelope tags
3 doe goat tags
2 deer buck tags
3 deer doe tags
and a south dakota buck tag, and a south dakota doe tag.

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> mmm, man no way, i have...
> 1 elk tag
> 2 buck antelope tags
> 3 doe goat tags
> ...


actually, I just meant the wyoming antelope tags

but, how many goats do you think you'll have down by then?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> mmm, man no way, i have...
> 1 elk tag
> 2 buck antelope tags
> 3 doe goat tags
> ...


IL sure does SUCK when it comes to variety of game!

I've got 1 WY antelope buck tag
Plan on getting several WY goat doe tags
1-kansas deer tag
2-IL firearm tags(1 buck, 1 doe)
2 IL muzzleloader tags(1 buck, 1 doe)
1 IL Fall Turkey shotgun tag
Here shortly I will be buying 4 IL archery tags for deer and 2 for turkey

I think that's it for this year.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> actually, I just meant the wyoming antelope tags
> 
> but, how many goats do you think you'll have down by then?


i am really looking forward to getting 1 doe and a nice buck down first thing, but i am kinda picky. i won't shoot anything less than 70" he must be a pope and young buck!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

here, we get 1 deer tag - if it's an archery tag, it could either be a buck or a doe (for most of the state) - that's it, _unless_ you draw an extra tag (usually antlerless only or antlerless/spike only)

if your 1 tag is a rifle tag, then it's only good for a buck (usually)

so, I've only got one deer tag this year


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am really looking forward to getting 1 doe and a nice buck down first thing, but i am kinda picky. i won't shoot anything less than 70" he must be a pope and young buck!:wink:


I'm getting at least a couple of doe tags, and if I fill them (and my buck tag), I'll get a couple more (if there's still time for me)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Robert*



manboy said:


> o.k. guys this is the list for the mount.
> 
> orduckhunter
> mjoe79
> ...


Please add Robert. He is the friend coming with me, but no internet access at home, so no AT user name. I'm sure he would appreciate it. :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

he is added! good luck everyone! tome for me to get some sleep. getting close!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thanks*

And again, to Manboy and huntnmuleys, thanks for everything you guys have and will do. This went from a maybe, prayer first hunt, to a first class hunt. I for one, really, really appreciate it, and I haven't even got there yet.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> and again, to manboy and huntnmuleys, thanks for everything you guys have and will do. This went from a maybe, prayer first hunt, to a first class hunt. I for one, really, really appreciate it, and i haven't even got there yet.


x2!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

X3


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

X4:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

leaving one week from this morning!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> leaving one week from this morning!


almost hard to believe it's finally here ain't it?:tongue:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

pm my cell # to everyone.:secret:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

dont forget to pack the license.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*rain*

raining again here on my vacation. I will have 4 days to finish getting my gear together once i get home and then i head out. 

I am ready to go..


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> dont forget to pack the license.


top of my list!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ayone check the weather lately? i guess we are going to bo cool and wet now for this weekend. the blind at a water hole may not be the best.:embara:
going to watch some fence crossings!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ayone check the weather lately? i guess we are going to bo cool and wet now for this weekend. the blind at a water hole may not be the best.:embara:
> going to watch some fence crossings!:wink:


I saw that - but it looks like it will dry up by the time most of us get there!

I hope it doesn't mess up your opening weekend hunt!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wackem said:


> raining again here on my vacation. I will have 4 days to finish getting my gear together once i get home and then i head out.
> 
> I am ready to go..




Im ready to go but not ready to go. still have some cabinets that i need to build and deliver before i can go. so why am i typeing this and not in the shop?:whip2:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*I found this*

slipping down page 3


back to the top!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

8 days


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be on my way in 5 days!

I drew blood today. Put together 30 Thunderheads and got em on my arrows......forgot to use the broadhead wrench to tighten a couple down and used my fingers instead:doh:!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

30 how bad of a shot are you:tongue:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow he did say pse though,lol.got batteries n fan today and forgot alarm clock.started 10 hr days this week payday is here and a three day weekend i new i liked this plan.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> 30 how bad of a shot are you:tongue:



I've got a lot of trips planned for this and next year.:wink: And it's my age....so figured it would be a good #.

I actually bought 51 on ebay about 6 months ago. I was hoping that would be a 2-3 year supply. I'm down about 10 already though:embara:. I do have 5 animals to show for them though.....and a couple of those would of been single shooters but if they're still breathing when I get to em I always put another shot into the goodies to put them out of their misery.


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

*good hunt*

I just want to tell you guys that I am sorry I got to this thread so late, but I sure have enjoyed reading it and keeping up with you guys! Now I sure as heck want to see pics when you get back and would love to go on one in the future if you have another! I hope you all have a safe and fun trip and get a hunt to enjoy a liftime!
boz


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

O.K. GUYS I'LL RETYPE THIS SINCE I HIT THE TAB!

i have been working on the enclosed trailer last couple days, putting in a heater, stove, ice box, sink and water tank. just a couple flare connections and water lines and i am done!
sleeping arrangements, the enclosed trailer will sleep 3-4, the 5th wheel will sleep 6 if you like to snuggle! i will also have a couple smaller tents2-3 mans. i'll have 3-4 sleeping bags, and the 5th wheel has sheets and blankets but only 2 pillows. i'll have a grill grate for a fire, and a 2 burner gas stove that takes small bottles. the 5th wheel has a oven if needed. the only thing i ask is NO smoking in the trailer or 5th wheel, please smoke outside. also the 5th wheel has a shower and stool, maybe i'll put togather a "outhouse" also.
the "ice trailer" is not road worthy, sorry guys, anything you guys need to keep froze i can take back to sundance with me. then bring some back every couple days when i return. i will also have some ice blocks made ou of 5 gallon buckets. i have 2-3 coolers, i know brad has a couple, he aslo has a 110qt of mine.:wink:
if there is anything you guys thing of let me know, send me a p.m. i'll find it easier when i need it! thanks looking forward to this guys!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Cold*

We should be alright on cold. I think we have a freezer to bring, along with the generator. Should work good, as we eat the meat out of it, will will be filling it back up with antelope 

Sounds like the sleeping arrangements are good to go. We just need to bring linens. Worse case if the snoring gets to bad, can sleep in truck LOL

Thanks again man, and don't forget, come saturday

THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURE

:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> O.K. GUYS I'LL RETYPE THIS SINCE I HIT THE TAB!
> 
> i have been working on the enclosed trailer last couple days, putting in a heater, stove, ice box, sink and water tank. just a couple flare connections and water lines and i am done!
> sleeping arrangements, the enclosed trailer will sleep 3-4, the 5th wheel will sleep 6 if you like to snuggle! i will also have a couple smaller tents2-3 mans. i'll have 3-4 sleeping bags, and the 5th wheel has sheets and blankets but only 2 pillows. i'll have a grill grate for a fire, and a 2 burner gas stove that takes small bottles. the 5th wheel has a oven if needed. the only thing i ask is NO smoking in the trailer or 5th wheel, please smoke outside. also the 5th wheel has a shower and stool, maybe i'll put togather a "outhouse" also.
> ...


Dang Ronnie....you've outdone yourself man! As far as snuggling....I gotta admit I do like to snuggle from time to time but I'm pretty sure you guys are all safe.....I am pretty picky on who I snuggle with and I'm at least 99% confident none of yas are gonna fit the bill.

I am also bringing a 6-8(I think) person tent along with a thin and heavy sleeping bag and probably an air mattress. I probably won't sleep a whole lot, but I'm sure you expected that:wink:. I'll be buying most of my food there but it will be stuff easy to prepare and a lot of fruit. I'll have 3 or 4 coolers, one being 150 QT(this one has to be full of meat when I return or momma isn't letting me in the house). I bought a game cart too but do not have a decoy.

I might stop by that new cabelas in rapid city if I get there early enough on Tuesday(might buy one then). I got one of them cards in the mail where if you spend $500 you get a $150 gift card. I was kinda wanting a pistol anyway so figured I'd check em out.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

kory,
i was impressed with apids gun department, i didn't look at the pistols thou?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I got one of them cards in the mail where if you spend $500 you get a $150 gift card. I was kinda wanting a pistol anyway so figured I'd check em out.



Ive been waiting for that mailing, and have not received that one yet. been waiting till the last minute but finaly placed my last order yesterday. 





Ronnie, you are going far beyoned what i expecting for this trip. This sounds like 4 star acomidations. 


Again sorry for the mispelling.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Ronnie, you are going far beyoned what i expecting for this trip. This sounds like 4 star acomidations.


I agree 100%! Looks like all I need to bring is a pillow (and my bow and license, of course!).

I'm totally revved up for this - I just hope I keep my foot a little off the floor when I'm driving (a ticket or wreck wouldn't be a good addition to this hunt).

But, I'm excited!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*well*



manboy said:


> O.K. GUYS I'LL RETYPE THIS SINCE I HIT THE TAB!
> 
> i have been working on the enclosed trailer last couple days, putting in a heater, stove, ice box, sink and water tank. just a couple flare connections and water lines and i am done!
> sleeping arrangements, the enclosed trailer will sleep 3-4, the 5th wheel will sleep 6 if you like to snuggle! i will also have a couple smaller tents2-3 mans. i'll have 3-4 sleeping bags, and the 5th wheel has sheets and blankets but only 2 pillows. i'll have a grill grate for a fire, and a 2 burner gas stove that takes small bottles. the 5th wheel has a oven if needed. the only thing i ask is NO smoking in the trailer or 5th wheel, please smoke outside. also the 5th wheel has a shower and stool, maybe i'll put togather a "outhouse" also.
> ...


I am assuming you will have geica girls come in every other day to clean, right??????


:tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I am assuming you will have geica girls come in every other day to clean, right??????
> 
> 
> :tongue:




more like the gieco cave men!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> more like the gieco cave men!


that's ok - I already clean like a cave man (just ask my wife)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mean*



manboy said:


> more like the gieco cave men!


You are just mean clear through aren't you ????????

:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

7 days


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> 7 days


that's nearly a week!:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

work week is over 3 day weekend and work 3 days an head to kansas.
got a meat order in today 1 fresh side of bacon and pepper jack cheese,be running the slicer tonight.
a round of applaise for manboy and huntnmuleys it very much appreciated.
bart i'll ring you sunday evening .


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*goat pics out my bedroom window!*

here's the little 12" buck thats been hangin around my house, sure is hard to find goats in wyoming!lol:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*7 and counting*

Working every night this week at Gander, but only wednesday next week. Shooting Sunday at the local 3D. Plan on shooting the open stake to work on yardage and the long stakes. Then we are going to load a lot of our stuff on the trailer and put it in the shed. Will be nice, cause then I got most of a week to remember what I forgot the first time  It seems like it has been forever getting here ( can you beleive it was started on March 28????), but it has been nice because it will be a well planned out and excuted hunt. Thanks Elite at last for starting it, and special thanks to Manboy and huntnmuleys for making it happen. You guys rock :darkbeer: 

I WANT TO SEE DEAD ANTELOPE PICTURES


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> here's the little 12" buck thats been hangin around my house, sure is hard to find goats in wyoming!lol:wink:


now I know where to find one if things get tough!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Careful*



orduckhunter said:


> now I know where to find one if things get tough!


Be careful, I hear Ronnie's kids feed him by hand :wink: Wouldn't want the kids mad at ya


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i didn't notice at first but you can see my block 4x4 target in the 1st pic. off to the right, still have arrows in it from a 40 yard group, i think the goat is in range!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i didn't notice at first but you can see my block 4x4 target in the 1st pic. off to the right, still have arrows in it from a 40 yard group, i think the goat is in range!:darkbeer:


I'll try that shot! (Just don't let the kids see :wink


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

another "good luck" to you guys who will be hunting the opener!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yep, good luck this weekend you lucky Wyo guys!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*48 degrees!*

kinda cool this morning! hope it warms up some for some of you southern boys! i am working a few hours then hope to pack up a few more thinks and off to the goat camp!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> kinda cool this morning! hope it warms up some for some of you southern boys! i am working a few hours then hope to pack up a few more thinks and off to the goat camp!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Good luck chief! I've got my coveralls packed for them COLD mornings:tongue:.:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*the winner is.....*

i am just leaving sundance so my boy is drawing the name out right now.....


MJOE79 IS THE WINNER!:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Woohoo! Alright mjoe!

So you been out hunting yet Ronnie?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am just leaving sundance so my boy is drawing the name out right now.....
> 
> 
> MJOE79 IS THE WINNER!:darkbeer:



Wow, thanks Ronnie. Like I said before, you are going far beyond what my expectations were for this trip. It going to be a great time. Thanks


Now the pressure is on........now Im the one that not going to shoot a speed goat.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i am just leaving sundance so my boy is drawing the name out right now.....
> 
> 
> MJOE79 IS THE WINNER!:darkbeer:


Congratulations, mjoe79!

And, again, thanks Ronnie for your generosity - not just on this mount, but on EVERYTHING!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Now the pressure is on........now Im the one that not going to shoot a speed goat.


You're the one Ronnie won't give much help to! (J/K - you'll probably get a book goat!)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Congrats to Mjoe*

Had to be post Number 2200:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

congrats :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

6 days


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> 6 days


coming down the homestretch, for sure!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

5 days


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I leave in 2 days!

I did manage to get everything packed up and in 1 pile in the garage. I'm gonna load the truck tomorrow night(hoping it all fits:embara.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*sad day*

my wife left the dogs eletronic collars unplugged last night now the are both gone. $2000 worth of dobermans gone   I am going back out to look again I live in the country so I have to find them before a farmer shoots them.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> my wife left the dogs eletronic collars unplugged last night now the are both gone. $2000 worth of dobermans gone   I am going back out to look again I live in the country so I have to find them before a farmer shoots them.


sorry to heart that, river.
I hope you find them, and that they're healthy and unharmed.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

went and got some white peachs today man them are good.
no post on the dogs river hope you find them.
i packed the truck yesterday to make sure it all fit,good to go.
4 and a wake-up.

congrats Mjoe now the pressures on,go p&y on the mount.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

man I wish I was going with you all.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> went and got some white peachs today man them are good.
> no post on the dogs river hope you find them.
> i packed the truck yesterday to make sure it all fit,good to go.
> 4 and a wake-up.
> ...


you have been talking about those peaches forever now you had be bringing some to barts house I love peaches


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*im back*

Ok .. I am back from vacation. Now time to get all my gear together.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

12 doz. whites and some yellows at barts thurs. evening 5 pm-ish.
going to stop in cabelas and bass pro on the way through KC.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*peaches*



2arrow1 said:


> 12 doz. whites and some yellows at barts thurs. evening 5 pm-ish.
> going to stop in cabelas and bass pro on the way through KC.


Make sure they don't eat them all before i get there.


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

You should have come to South Dakota and you could be finishing your first day of hunting. I'm just getting ready to go check on my clients. Seriously though guys have a good time.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pears*



Wackem said:


> Make sure they don't eat them all before i get there.


Bob also has 4 pear trees in the yard right next to where we are loading, and they are LOADED. Got my whole kitchen table covered already. Just remember, we ain't stopping for no belly aches on the way :wink:

PS, I also LOVE peaches, so no promise there will be any left :zip:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

sorry i didnt post last night, opening night, but it said server too busy, so....

shot a doe last night....was real tired from working overnight before. 


today was better.. my and manboy both got our bucks. id tell the tale, but im tired, and since in gonna see ya all in a week or so...........


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

that's great! congrats to both of you!
can't wait to hear all about these hunts - I'll be there by Thursday late afternoon or early evening (my plan at least)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Good job guys*

Now, if we can make it look that easy LOL. Hey, rest up, then post the story. Not sure I can wait a week to hear it  Loaded part of the stuff in the truck tonight. Going to start loading the trailer tomorrow, then finish it off thursday night when the riders show up. Will be here before we know it, but sure seems to be dragging now  Well, gotta get to bed, 3D shoot tomorrow for the last practice round before it's game on on live targets.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Very cool and congrats Brad and Ronnie!

Them things look bigger than I expected. I hit the road in 29 hrs!epsi:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

great job, Im very excited now. were you guys hunting over water or spot and stalk. 


I will be there Tuesday evening.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*congrats*

Congrats on the goats. Didn't take ya'll long


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

now thats what i'm talkin about,two very nice goats gentleman.pairs for peachs sounds good.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

its been a good weekend. we hunted some lands ive never hunted, today we tried to help a buddy get one with a recurve. he didnt, but we saw hunderds of goats on public and walkins, and even better, some bigguns. should be a great week.

oh ya, no blinds or sitting waterholes for us. all spot and stalk so far.......

ronnie is setting part of camp up right now.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

It just makes me wish I was heading out today! I still have to wait until Wednesday morning to go. But, by Friday morning (at the latest), I should be hunting!


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

HuntnMuleys,
It looks like the prongs are really high on yours. What was the total horn length?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

CONGRATS GUYS :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

looks like those deadzones can fling arrows!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

glk7243 said:


> HuntnMuleys,
> It looks like the prongs are really high on yours. What was the total horn length?




they were high prongs, but the prongs are a bit short, and the length is shorter than youd think too.....hes under 13, 12.5 is closer. will still make book though, great mass measurements all around saved his butt.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys i'am back home, had a fun weekend! you guys are in for a real treat! we say 4 huge bucks today! mid 70's bucks. lots of goats around, i think we have 2 water holes that will work out good. didn't set any blinds out. will do that on weds. when kory is chasing.
camp has moved, closer and nice shade trees. i'll get a map and post a pic of where it is. anyone who needs futher directions i'll do what i can. we will put out signs for you guys, when is everyone going to start showing up? 



oh and kory brad saved a little one for you!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Man do you know how long the next 4 days are going to be.

How far where your shot on them?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> oh and kory brad saved a little one for you!:wink:


LOL, I guess turnabout is fair play!:wink: I'll take a little one:tongue:....I ain't picky!

Real nice goats fellas! You sure makin it look easy.:embara:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

bigpappa, do you have a guess when your ETA to camp will be?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> bigpappa, do you have a guess when your ETA to camp will be?


I plan on going to Cabelas that morning sometime then rolling into town and meeting Ronnie at the store while I pick up my 10 cs of water:wink: and some groceries for the week and ice at about 3 PM(his time). You still get off then Ronnie????

If I'm early I might take a nap for a while. I think we're heading out to camp at about that time.....is that still the plan Ronnie or have things changed?:noidea:

How bout yourself mjoe? I'll be in the area fairly early I'd imagine but it all depends if I stop for sleep Monday night or not.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> Man do you know how long the next 4 days are going to be.
> 
> How far where your shot on them?


mine was 35 yards in his bed. good sneak. was pumped.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> mine was 35 yards in his bed. good sneak. was pumped.


You going after another one with the recurve???


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

kory, i'll be done by 2:00, and if you are stopping by cabelas in rapid city could u pick me up a item? it is another ground blind so if you have room let me know.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> kory, i'll be done by 2:00, and if you are stopping by cabelas in rapid city could u pick me up a item? it is another ground blind so if you have room let me know.


Sure that wouldn't be a problem. What blind is it??? 

I'll plan on being at the store a little earlier then. I'll pretend I'm selling you supplies so that makes it a business trip!:tongue::wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Man do you know how long the next 4 days are going to be.
> 
> How far where your shot on them?


mine was 42 yards, not bad made a good shot. ya it was fun! he missed P&Y but was close,:wink: 


BRAD's was great, i watched the whole thing from a birds eye view!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I plan to be rolling in camp tuesday evening sometime before dark. Ill give you or manboy a call when im in the area.


Manboy what was the place that i could buy my doe tag in sundance?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Again, I'm planning on being in by late Thurs afternoon/early evening. All depends on how much driving I do on Wed. If I can hang in there, I'll have an easier day on Thurs.

Also, Ronnie, do you have water I can buy? If not, I'll pick some up somewhere along the way (when I get close).

Since you changed where camp is (from where you told me), let me know.
Either pm or email will work.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

camp .....



N 44.02492 W 104.47191



:wink::cocktail:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mmm maybe?*

try this...



http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.02072...er0=44.02430,-104.47243,archerytalk goat camp!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tags*

Where is going to be the easiest and best place to stop and pick up our conservation tags and doe tags?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> try this...
> 
> 
> 
> http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.02072...er0=44.02430,-104.47243,archerytalk goat camp!


got it! thanks!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> Where is going to be the easiest and best place to stop and pick up our conservation tags and doe tags?


depends on which way your coming though, but do not forget to get archery licenses...gotta have those too.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> depends on which way your coming though, but do not forget to get archery licenses...gotta have those too.


roger that - I'll be coming down from Gillette

unless I go all the way into Sundance, should I stop in Gillette to pick up my conservation stamp/archery license/doe tags? I probably will stop there to get my last minute supplies, so that will make sense. I would like to see Ronnie's mounts, tho.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*stuff*



huntnmuleys said:


> depends on which way your coming though, but do not forget to get archery licenses...gotta have those too.


We will be coming from the east, south, probably through newcastle. Where should we stop, and what all exactly do we need?
Archery License?
Conservation tag?
Doe tags?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be leaving somewhere between 4 and 6 hrs! :banana:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys if you are coming fro the west, stop in gillette at rocky mtn sports for tags. if you are coming from east stop in newcastle at pamida for tags.
this is what you'll need.
doe tgas, area 7 type 6
conservation stamp
and an archery license



also if you are coming from west, at moorcroft exit off I90 and go south east to upton on hwy 16, fallow to osage.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I'll be leaving somewhere between 4 and 6 hrs! :banana:


I am feeling a little envy!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> guys if you are coming fro the west, stop in gillette at rocky mtn sports for tags. if you are coming from east stop in newcastle at pamida for tags.
> this is what you'll need.
> doe tgas, area 7 type 6
> conservation stamp
> ...


got it - thanks! 
and in Gillette I'll pick up my last minute supplies, too.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pamida*



manboy said:


> guys if you are coming fro the west, stop in gillette at rocky mtn sports for tags. if you are coming from east stop in newcastle at pamida for tags.
> this is what you'll need.
> doe tgas, area 7 type 6
> conservation stamp
> ...


Man, I haven't that store name in a LONG time. Do they still have a grocery department where we can get bread and a few of last few things we need?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya they have bread, milk, cereal, and can goods. 

if anyone thinks about it grab a few of the small bottles of propane. i'll have 3 big bottles full for trailers. and if anyone has a folding table bring it.
:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Covered*

We have 10 small bottles coming, and 2 large foldout tables. Makes a great butcher table, then wash and cover, wala, a dinner table :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> We have 10 small bottles coming, and 2 large foldout tables. Makes a great butcher table, then wash and cover, wala, a dinner table :wink:


thats exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

couple things,
air matress, if you have one bring it. i am down to just 2 of them.

also, paper plates, bowls, plastic silverware? 


i am going to use my dads fire pit, we are camping on national grasslands, so we need a fire ring.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys i am making up a stew tonight for the hunt. with some fresh antelope hams. we will just need to warm and eat! i'll bring some rolls also. i am thinking maybe sat. evening meal? also we have some fresh south dakota melons coming today, i'll bring 4-5, they are great. i'll have a 110qt cooler full of block ice for anyone to use. might have to cool something down!:darkbeer:



oh, and if anyone needs to shower, i would say go to newcastle, at short stop, they have showers. the camper only holds 7 gallons, we will probly use that much in hand washing.:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*water*

We also have 3-30 gallon water tanks we are bringing, for general use, and 2 electric pumps, one with shower head ( works good for dishes) and a couple of cots too. I think river has an air mattress and pump also. Silverware is on the list to get already.


:tongue: Stew sounds good. We hope to be there by 7 pm sat night.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm bringing an air mattress and a pump(if it still works:noidea. I'll probably have to plan on going to town to shower daily or at worse every other. I'm planning on getting my running in while I am there too.....so the showers will be a necessity!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> guys i am making up a stew tonight for the hunt. with some fresh antelope hams. we will just need to warm and eat! i'll bring some rolls also. i am thinking maybe sat. evening meal? also we have some fresh south dakota melons coming today, i'll bring 4-5, they are great. i'll have a 110qt cooler full of block ice for anyone to use. might have to cool something down!:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and if anyone needs to shower, i would say go to newcastle, at short stop, they have showers. the camper only holds 7 gallons, we will probly use that much in hand washing.:wink:


I think stew will be the perfect meal for right after skinning out a few goats!

I really feel I'm coming empty handed - since you guys all are bringing so much. That makes it possible for me to bring a little car and save some gas. But, I'll do my best to do my part - really!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I'm bringing an air mattress and a pump(if it still works:noidea. I'll probably have to plan on going to town to shower daily or at worse every other. I'm planning on getting my running in while I am there too.....so the showers will be a necessity!


maybe we can set up some sort of drive - bigpappa can go on a run, and the goats will all come running toward us!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey guys....where's all the trash talk? I must admit I expected a little more from some of yas in regards:wink:. 

So who's gonna kill the biggest goat???? Anyone want to speak up?:tongue:

I've been so excited about this hunt....now I'm getting a little nervous:noidea:. No doubt this is bound to be a BLAST! Can't wait to meet you'all.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mmmmmmmmmm trash*



BigPappa said:


> Hey guys....where's all the trash talk? I must admit I expected a little more from some of yas in regards:wink:.
> 
> So who's gonna kill the biggest goat???? Anyone want to speak up?:tongue:
> 
> I've been so excited about this hunt....now I'm getting a little nervous:noidea:. No doubt this is bound to be a BLAST! Can't wait to meet you'all.


All I can say, is with a week head start, you should be done hunting by the time we get there, which means.............................

you'll have lots of time to keep camp duties in order.

BUT, shooting an X force, you may be at a disadvantage.

And

Brad and Ronnie, I didn't see no holes in those goats, did you just show them your bows and UGLY them to death?:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I think stew will be the perfect meal for right after skinning out a few goats!
> 
> I really feel I'm coming empty handed - since you guys all are bringing so much. That makes it possible for me to bring a little car and save some gas. But, I'll do my best to do my part - really!


You ought to go on our hog hunt sometime. Pay your money, and get a couple drinks on the way down and back, and you are done. Last year 22 people went. All you have to do is ride, and kill hogs. But, there will be smack talk, and a little drinking involved, and lots of hog killin :tongue: Just make sure the bow is set up for night shooting. Won't see any till after dark.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I'm leaving home right now. See you all in WYO!:banana:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Hey guys....where's all the trash talk? I must admit I expected a little more from some of yas in regards:wink:.
> 
> So who's gonna kill the biggest goat???? Anyone want to speak up?:tongue:
> 
> I've been so excited about this hunt....now I'm getting a little nervous:noidea:. No doubt this is bound to be a BLAST! Can't wait to meet you'all.


I guess I waited too late to say this, since bigpappa has already hit the road - but I thought he said he'd just shoot a little one!??!



bartman3562 said:


> You ought to go on our hog hunt sometime. Pay your money, and get a couple drinks on the way down and back, and you are done. Last year 22 people went. All you have to do is ride, and kill hogs. But, there will be smack talk, and a little drinking involved, and lots of hog killin :tongue: Just make sure the bow is set up for night shooting. Won't see any till after dark.


that makes it easy - let someone else do the shopping and stuff. maybe I'll join you on one of those hog hunts someday.

this is gonna be a hunt to remember, for sure!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*hog hunt*

Actually, we need to visit about the hogs while on this trip. We have 2 guys from union oregon come down each year. Sure they would appreciate another rider to help things out. They come to Kansas and spend the night, then ride with us from here to Texas. We'll discuss more as we're skinning out my P and Y antelope, and your doe :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ronnie and Brad*

One question though, since you guys are close, we are bringing trash bags, but can you or do you have some trash cans we can use?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Actually, we need to visit about the hogs while on this trip. We have 2 guys from union oregon come down each year. Sure they would appreciate another rider to help things out. They come to Kansas and spend the night, then ride with us from here to Texas. We'll discuss more as we're skinning out my P and Y antelope, and your doe :wink:


wow, not too many people live in union - but it's a great area

was there during spring of 2007, on a bear hunt - hope to be there again next spring, too

and, if we're skinning your P&Y buck, you might not want me to do the caping - you never know how that would turn out if I'm feeling a bit jealous:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*ouch*



orduckhunter said:


> wow, not too many people live in union - but it's a great area
> 
> was there during spring of 2007, on a bear hunt - hope to be there again next spring, too
> 
> and, if we're skinning your P&Y buck, you might not want me to do the caping - you never know how that would turn out if I'm feeling a bit jealous:wink:


Tooshay


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I guess I waited too late to say this, since bigpappa has already hit the road - but I thought he said he'd just shoot a little one!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning on shooting both the biggest and smallest goat:wink: 1/2 way thru Missouri.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Mo*



BigPappa said:


> I'm planning on shooting both the biggest and smallest goat:wink: 1/2 way thru Missouri.


What in the heck are you doing shooting the biggest and smallest in MO?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*looky, looky*

here, misquite grilled antelope for the stew!!:tongue:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

:darkbeer: looks good I can smell it from here


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> here, misquite grilled antelope for the stew!!:tongue:


mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

kory,
the cabelas in rapid city is out of the blind i wanted. they had a huge opening weekend! i'll get one ordered in. see you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*meat*

That antelope meat looks good. Can't wait to try some.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

first time getting a goat this early in the year. both had nice fat on them, later in the year after the rut, there is no fat on them. they look like rabbit meat.
these will be good eatn, i didn't even sample any...:embara:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*taste*



manboy said:


> first time getting a goat this early in the year. both had nice fat on them, later in the year after the rut, there is no fat on them. they look like rabbit meat.
> these will be good eatn, i didn't even sample any...:embara:




How will we know if it is any good or not if you didn't taste it?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> first time getting a goat this early in the year. both had nice fat on them, later in the year after the rut, there is no fat on them. they look like rabbit meat.
> these will be good eatn, i didn't even sample any...:embara:


we might have to wait to see him take a bite first - to make sure he didn't put something "special" in it!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*blind*



manboy said:


> kory,
> the cabelas in rapid city is out of the blind i wanted. they had a huge opening weekend! i'll get one ordered in. see you tomorrow afternoon.


Which one are you after ronnie? I work part time at Gander, and we will be stopping at cabelas in either kearney or sidney on the way up. Maybe we can help you out?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i was going to get the cabelas predator den...129.99 is the price. if you are going to stop in sidney, i'll call them and pay for it, all you'll have to do is pick it up. let me know


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Let's do it*



manboy said:


> i was going to get the cabelas predator den...129.99 is the price. if you are going to stop in sidney, i'll call them and pay for it, all you'll have to do is pick it up. let me know


Go for it. You have my name and phone number to have them put on it for security reasons. We will pick it up a little after noon on Friday.

Now, you know this means you have to save the BIG one for me :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

good deal, i'll give them a call. thanks


just talked with kory he is in rapid city, going to eat lunch then head this way. should be at camp by 4:00 today!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kory*



manboy said:


> good deal, i'll give them a call. thanks
> 
> 
> just talked with kory he is in rapid city, going to eat lunch then head this way. should be at camp by 4:00 today!


Remember, we are counting on you to help him earn the title of 

DOE ONLY KILLER


:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

just hours until I take off!

I was checking mapquest again, and if I do a good job driving on Wed, I should be in camp before 4pm on Thurs. (I'm trying to give a conservative estimate - also, it depends on how long it takes to buy my tags and stuff in Gillette)

I hope to get to Bozeman, MT before I get some sleep on Wed. I'll have my cell phone on - I'm assuming I'll get a signal most of the way along the major interstates.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> good deal, i'll give them a call. thanks
> 
> 
> just talked with kory he is in rapid city, going to eat lunch then head this way. should be at camp by 4:00 today!


I guess he didn't get caught killing the biggest and smallest 1/2 way through Missouri!



bartman3562 said:


> Remember, we are counting on you to help him earn the title of
> DOE ONLY KILLER
> :wink:


He better at least save a buck or two for the rest of us.:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*be careful*



orduckhunter said:


> just hours until I take off!
> 
> I was checking mapquest again, and if I do a good job driving on Wed, I should be in camp before 4pm on Thurs. (I'm trying to give a conservative estimate - also, it depends on how long it takes to buy my tags and stuff in Gillette)
> 
> I hope to get to Bozeman, MT before I get some sleep on Wed. I'll have my cell phone on - I'm assuming I'll get a signal most of the way along the major interstates.


And good luck. Hope you have a few stories to share Friday night when we get there, and help get us started Sat morning.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

this week will not end


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> And good luck. Hope you have a few stories to share Friday night when we get there, and help get us started Sat morning.


I hope so, too!

Drive safely, and see you then!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

man,kinda jealous they are traveling aready.worked busy today and it went fast tomorrow is going to be killer,i'll look at my watch 500 times probably.sorry guys the whites got to ripe and had to eat yellows are still good,will go see if can snag more whites after work.be careful is my man job tomorrow.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Holy smokes*

Half the group goes hunting, and we end up on page 4?????
You guys have 12 hours to post pics :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

1 more day


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

guys i swept the shop and clean all day,place is spotless and the day when by fast.like the shuttle on the pad for take-off,sleeping be tough tonight.i've gone over goods five times i'm done and loaded up.goning to stop at basspro and cabelas in Kc to see the stores.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

You would think Kory would be posting pics with that $600 Iphone come on we need pics. Tommorrow will be the longest day for me I have a major case of GOAT FEVER


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

lets see some photo, lots of people watching the tread wishing they were there.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*ready ...set*

Go... I have all my gear together and packed up. Just waiting on 5pm and will be heading out....




Kory Must have gotten caught by the MO game and fish....LOL


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

lights out,alarm at 6 a.m. on road by 7 a.m. to rally the hunting half of the group.lol


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Trip*

Chris and Brian, be cafeful on the drive. Will see you guys tomorrow, then we'll head up north to show the natives how to kill a goat ******* style :darkbeer: Tonight will be hard to sleep, but tomorrow will be a killer all the way around LOL


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

heard a rumor theres been some shots fired in goat camp..................


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> heard a rumor theres been some shots fired in goat camp..................


ya they did shoot, a few times each....but no pics to go with them?

they sent out a bunch of helllmary's, with no return address! 


BP, 0-10 5 shots o hits


mjoe, 0-8 3 shots 0 hits





river kory passed a 10 yards shot at the goat that his horns touch, we think he'll be a pope and young for sure! he said his rivers!:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*goats*



manboy said:


> ya they did shoot, a few times each....but no pics to go with them?
> 
> they sent out a bunch of helllmary's, with no return address!
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

first thing is first when I get there I going to teach them northern boys how to shoot  

PS do we need to pick up some more arrows for Kory I not sure 30 will last him for a week


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

kissin the wife good bye and hittin the road,rain drive through the show me state.
i'll i can say is goat fever boys,someone needs to straighten up and fly-um right.
see the crew in 9 hrs.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Leaving work too*

Going shopping, finishing the loading, have supper and TRY to sleep, and then on the road by 6 AM tomorrow. Cya all soon :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Stuff is packand ready 15 hrs and I am off like a rocket 
anyword from goat camp


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Weather*

Weather looks perfect, wind even looks good. Hope them guys connect soon so they don't scare every goat in Wyoming :wink:

Just so there is one stupid one left when I get there, I'll be fine. Hopefully their score comes up some. Making me nervous now LOL


T-14 HOURS TO TAKEOFF


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*leaving LA*

Headed to Kansas ...see you boys in about 9 hours


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*kory shot*

one!!!!!:darkbeer:


well i guess it was hard plastic, he shot the decoy! he said 40 yards from one and showed the decoy, it stood there, he drew back cleared his site over the back of the decoy......bang!  arrow hit the decoy. he did't clear his rest!lol
now that was funny!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Hahahahahahaha rotflmao


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Hahahahahahaha rotflmao


ya thats pretty funny!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Where is the video? that would go down in the histroy books


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

First the trees and now the decoys. 

Man I wish I were there to see it! :laugh:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Still lol lol at this :tongue:



10hrs till the KS boys leave


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Recipe*



manboy said:


> one!!!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> well i guess it was hard plastic, he shot the decoy! he said 40 yards from one and showed the decoy, it stood there, he drew back cleared his site over the back of the decoy......bang!  arrow hit the decoy. he did't clear his rest!lol
> now that was funny!


Anyone know a good recipe for decoy??????






t-8 hours and counting. The A team will be there shortly. No decoy soup for us.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Menu*

Ronnie,
Please let Kory know we have enough food so he won't starve.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well finally after 5 months of planning it is GO TIME. KS boys are headed north
Will have lots of pics in a week.


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

TTT 

I just want to see how this is going.

Good luck guys.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*more shots*

well guys,
2arrow1 got a kid for fajitas like he wanted. sorry no pics, from my camera.
anyways everyone has had shots but 1 guy. most shots have been 50 yards, some 70. a couple 40 yards. many many manymnayamnauyum,many, MANY BLOWN STALKS. 
here is a pic of a HUGE goat, WACKEM missed at 52 yards, his has been catching crap since.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wackem has scored!*

i am working today, but word from camp is wackem has scored on a 13" buck, not the biggy in the pick, but a nice buck. :darkbeer:


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

way to go wackem. 13 is better than nothing.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

congrats wackem


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

home for the night......will be back in camp tomorrow.

not gonna spill the beans on whos been successful, or not, but this trip is turning out darn good. results will come.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*up*

for the goat hunters, they only have 2 huntn days left...will they fill all the tags?....or get shots?....did they see any goats?.....all these ? we will soon know!:darkbeer:


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*I'm back at home!*

I'll be the first to post after returning home from this hunt.

I didn't score - but should have!

Still I had a great time and saw thousands of goats!

Guys - sorry for taking off without saying goodbye to everyone - it was just time for me to head home. It was fun, and I'm glad to get to know each of you.

And, Ronnie and Brad - THANKS so much for all the work you did and help you gave. It was a pleasure getting to know you both, and I look forward to returning ASAP.

Deer/elk season opens here tomorrow - maybe I'll get bloody arrows after all!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Man where to start frist I would like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to the Wyoming boys for an outstanding job could not have ask more from them:darkbeer:I shot a nice buck but with 4 people watching me on a stalk shot him at 53y but I hit him high and we could not find him. LOTS of pics to come as soon as I get everthing unloaded.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Got goats??? talk about open space


----------



## caseydan34 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wyomimg may have more gosts than Nebraska but you will also see WAY more hunters in Wyo. than in Nebraska. Plus we got good numbers and you can find PRIVATE land easy. The land owners hate the goats. It might even be cheaper than any of the other states.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thoughts*

Well, as stated above, a HUGE thanks to Brad and Ronnie. They did a fantastic job of getting us in the area with goats. They went way above and beyond normal help. Anyone ever have a chance to hunt with them, I would take them up on it, you won't regret it. Gotta say that us midwest whitetail hunters got our you know whats handed to us LOL. Antelope are NOTHING like deer. Well, they do have 4 legs. LOL The opportunity was there, just a learning curve to get the job done. Amazing how they get in open areas, and stand there and mock you because they know you're there, and they know you can't get close enough. To much rain caused a lot of water, so blind hunting was very slow. I am pretty slow myself though, so I was able to wait one out. Watched one for over 3 hours Tuesday with a doe, and finally about 11:30, he got as close as he was going to. 72 yards isn't a normal shot for me, but have practiced for that range since we started planning this trip, and made a very good shoot. Walked 30 yards, layed down, and it was over. Had a great time, met some great guys, hunted my first antelope. Will have to change avatar from antelope hunter wanttobe to antelope hunter :wink: Thanks again guys, had a blast, and lets make sure to keep in touch. Next really dry year in Wyoming, I'll be back :darkbeer:

Oh yea, about forgot. Not P and Y, but did go 62, so pretty happy for first one. There were several bigger ones seen, just wouldn't come close enough.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*hunters*



caseydan34 said:


> Wyomimg may have more gosts than Nebraska but you will also see WAY more hunters in Wyo. than in Nebraska. Plus we got good numbers and you can find PRIVATE land easy. The land owners hate the goats. It might even be cheaper than any of the other states.


We hunted 7 days, in a 40 square mile area, and never saw but 2 other hunters all week. Our luck wasn't due to lack of game:wink: But that is another story for each person to share if they want.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I found this water hole about 2 miles in was alot of work to pack everthing in and out. I sat on it for 2 days from 530AM till dark in 90 temp which made it 100+ inside the blind seen lots of goats using other holes. water puddles are everywhere this year. Thats my DB blind in the center


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*?????*



caseydan34 said:


> Wyomimg may have more gosts than Nebraska but you will also see WAY more hunters in Wyo. than in Nebraska. Plus we got good numbers and you can find PRIVATE land easy. The land owners hate the goats. It might even be cheaper than any of the other states.


whats the problem? hunter pressure had very little to do with anyones hunt. really the only pressure was from other AT HUNTERS thats it. as most said in the 7 day hunt everyone had more than 1 shot. all should have filled tags. but thats hunting.
kory headed home about noon today. he did get his buck long recovery but he sealed the deal. a couple other friends of mine from the L.S.U. state showed up friday morning. they started huntn about 9:30 am and was both filled out on 13" P and Y bucks by 6:45 friday evening! they weren't sure why everyone didn't go home with a goat! i told them you all were way picky:wink:!


i got a shot today, made a nice 3/4 mile sneak on a group. had a kneeling shot, guessed 50 yards, on her ears, as thats all i could see. when she stood up after i had drawn, i changed to 60 yards.....well you guessed it, WACKEM, i shot over her back!
guys thanks for the gifts, was real nice to have all you in camp. any of you are welcome at my camp! thanks for respecting wyoming woods!
any more pics?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Pics I have over 400 of them


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wideboy


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

You and Brad should have seen this buck was every bit of 200inches with a 30in spread I have gps maked and will see you guys opening day:tongue:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

What the heck is this thing we had to hold Wackem back from trying to eat it them cajuans will eat ANYTHING


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*big muley*

i will be keeping a close eye on him....:wink: not really a muley hunter, but maybe.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

This pic turned out great was catching frogs out of the pond


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

glad to hear that bigpappa got a buck! sounds like manboy's friends came ready to rock! good for them. 
those are great pics, river. makes me want to get a good camera. when you get that one figured out, I may be asking for lessons.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

sunset the 1st night


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*river*

are you serious? you know you could still buy a tag right.:wink:


200inches with a 30in spread I have gps maked and will see you guys opening day


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

nice pics guys....gotta get to work, but ill start posting pics asap.

hope to see ya all again.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

5 of seen him on public :zip: I am for real every bit of 200in 30" spread and TALL


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> 5 of seen him on public :zip: I am for real every bit of 200in 30" spread and TALL




funny, nobody mentioned this buck to me.........wheres that at????:zip::wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I can post GPS points if you would like me to :tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*brad*



huntnmuleys said:


> funny, nobody mentioned this buck to me.........wheres that at????:zip::wink:


didn't you wonder why i kept saying i wasn't sure what i was doing on the 1st. still not sure, i might go shoot another one of those dumb muleys?:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

had a great time and was a fun group..wyo. boys were great thanks for all the effert.i shot a kid and a doe and miss a 45 yrd chip shot last morning on a 70"goat,i was picky.
yes that was 30" 200 gross muley impressive sight on public.the blind hunting needed a little less rain,but can't control that.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

So where do I sign up for next year?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*kory*



ILLbucknut said:


> So where do I sign up for next year?


and i talked about today, not sure what area, or state. but we are looking at doing another antelope hunt. was a great time!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I in for 2009 , I wish I could have made it this year, look's like a good time was had by all,ecept a few goats.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*im back*

Well I finally got back and got my sleep out of the way. 

I had a great time on the hunt, and I will echo what the others have said about the Wyoming boys in that they were very helpful and went out of there way to help us. 

I missed that wide boy pictured above at 53 yards. The landowner said that that they have been offered thousands of dollars to hunt that goat on their private land and I miss him on public land. 

I will be hunting Antelope again for sure. It was really fun and great change of pace from the LA woods. 


SNACK TIME!!!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Sweet, glad some of you guys were able to seal the deal on some goats. I had a great time and was nice to meet everyone in camp.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

River...... I am pretty sure that is a mole cricket, here in Ok they are actually threatened or some classification of not doing good. Looks like you guys had fun, and sounds like there are some good Ol' Boys up that way.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*river,wackem, all you NR*

can you guys give a few pointers to the ATers that are looking at a "outwest" muley or antelope hunt. somethings you learned, things you would do differant next time. i think it might help some of them prepare.:secret:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i gotta run out of town, ill be posting my pics later...

river, talking to manboy right now, cant believe you all held out muley info on me!! ! 

u will all pay..........


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Tips*



manboy said:


> can you guys give a few pointers to the ATers that are looking at a "outwest" muley or antelope hunt. somethings you learned, things you would do differant next time. i think it might help some of them prepare.:secret:


The most important tip that i can give:::: Never jump out of Manboy's truck while he is going 6 MPH. It turns out Nasty. LOL


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

never listen to manboy advice


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

We seen him the last morning there I have the hill marked I would be more than happy to come kill him for you so you can see him up close:wink: 




huntnmuleys said:


> i gotta run out of town, ill be posting my pics later...
> 
> river, talking to manboy right now, cant believe you all held out muley info on me!! !
> 
> u will all pay..........


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*I'm home*

1100 miles and 23 hrs....had to sleep twice....once for 5 hrs, the other time for 2. Getting ready to nap right now. I'll be posting stories and pics in the next couple days. 

I was about 3 inches low on my shot on the buck. Busted the leg above the elbow and deflected the arrow off the brisket and into the offside hoof. After several hrs of chasing him and a few flung arrows(ran out) I had to run him down on foot and finish him off with my pocket knife. It sure wasn't as I planned it but I did put him down.

Lesson learned.....take as many arrows as your quiver will hold!!!!!! Lesson 2, try not to get the truck stuck....watch for hidden ditches! I also got a flat tire and ruined the tire due to a nail Friday as well.

This trip had to be the best I've taken yet. Everyone was GREAT! Lot of great personalities and no clashing at all! I hope to share camp again with all of you!!!!! Ronnie was good company Friday night but it just wasn't the same with the crew gone.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Truck stuck like this haha all that flat open ground and you find the only hole :tongue:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

manboy are you taken care of blind and the snake for me.:wink:
you tried to run me over and big pappa tried to crash the truck:tongue:
sorry you missed the doe shot also.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Higher Ground*

Wackem you had better get to some real quick like and in a hurry looks like it might get nasty again


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I can't believe he couldn't just pick that truck up and move it out of the hole!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wackem,this rain will help the dry sinuses.it never rain the whole time i was gone garden is dust.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> i gotta run out of town, ill be posting my pics later...
> 
> river, talking to manboy right now, cant believe you all held out muley info on me!! !
> 
> u will all pay..........


Well with Wackem huntinghuntnmuleys we all figured you were in 'defense' mode rather than 'predator' mode!:wink::tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Truck stuck like this haha all that flat open ground and you find the only hole :tongue:


I gotta admit that's pretty darn funny now.....at the time I was like "Oh ****"(fill in your own word)!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I tried my best to put Manboy on a doe. It almost worked out Saturday morning....but I think fatigue got the best of both of us. I just got done cutting all the meat up and vaccuum packing it for the freezer.....thankfully momma was willing to help!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*rain*



2arrow1 said:


> wackem,this rain will help the dry sinuses.it never rain the whole time i was gone garden is dust.



It looks like that Hurricane is going to hit us pretty good. I should have stayed in Wyoming. Or maybe I am still in Wyoming. 

Where are you at huntnmuley's....


Snack time again!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wyoming Antelope Tag-$272
Gas for trip to Wyoming-$1,000
Riding back all alone and not having to share farts with 4 other guys-Priceless!!!!

How was the trip home for everyone?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> It looks like that Hurricane is going to hit us pretty good. I should have stayed in Wyoming. Or maybe I am still in Wyoming.
> 
> Where are you at huntnmuley's....
> 
> ...


what do you mean "again" - from what I heard it was ALWAYS snack time!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tips*



manboy said:


> can you guys give a few pointers to the ATers that are looking at a "outwest" muley or antelope hunt. somethings you learned, things you would do differant next time. i think it might help some of them prepare.:secret:


BE PREPARED TO SHOOT FARTHER THAN YOU HAVE BEFORE. Man, unless you have been there, you can't imagine how wide open it is. Practice the long shoot and become good at it. You also need to put it in SLOW MOTION mode. You can't stalk fast. It will not work. Best advise I can give is slow down. Also, plan on wide temp swings this time of year. Don't camp much, so just brought one of the kids old sleeping bags. 39 degrees the first morning. Well, when they say be cool, that wasn't exactly what I had in mind :wink: Another high recommendation, work out something with Manboy and Huntnmuleys. I have never paid a guide before, and probably never will, but I don't think I could find one that was as great as these two guys. I think camp and the gear was almost perfect. We may have taken a little to much, but it was great, enjoyable, and man did we eat good. The small freezer and generator was a good plan. Kept food frozen, and did a great job of cooling off meat. Some people told me goat was nasty, but taken care of quick, skinned quick, and cooled down before putting in baggies worked great. I thought the fajatias were supurb. Last tip. Take a shower system with you, or make sure town close has one. It was well worth the trip and $5. Other guys thought so too :zip: Anybody needs any ideas on what we did or took along, let me know. I have list on word document.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Regarding tips......

For my next trip I'm going with an IBO arrow setup. I really think higher velocity would have greatly increased my impact point on a couple of shots with more margin for error.

Definately practice the very LONG shots. 

Bring good tennis shoes! I was expecting to need boots but with the landscape a good pair of tennis shoes will work much better for spot and stalk then any pair of boots I've ever owned!

Don't give up! Stay at it and don't let failure in stalking get you down. I think my success rate was 1 goat for every 50 stalks.

Get good knee pads and leather gloves. I had no idea there were cactus in Wyo.....went through a LOT of pain....but was well worth it!:wink:

Wyoming has a lot of public ground that is very spread out......keep in mind you'll be going through a LOT of gas unless you are sitting over a water hole.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

IS anyone planning on going back next year. I know there is a muledeer hunt planned, But maybe some of you guys would like to go back after goats, Sound like everone had a good time.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> IS anyone planning on going back next year. I know there is a muledeer hunt planned, But maybe some of you guys would like to go back after goats, Sound like everone had a good time.


I'll definately be going back in the future....but not sure about next year necessarily with the muley hunt going on and all.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I'll definately be going back in the future....but not sure about next year necessarily with the muley hunt going on and all.


Ditto for me - I know 09 is out (otherwise I'd be in on the muley hunt)

but, the future is a sure thing! even though I didn't score, I had a great hunt.
as for these tags, I'm going back for a quick visit in Oct to fill them.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I plan on going speed goat hunting again next year. 


For the guys that want to hunt out west, pronghorn is a great animal to hunt and have a great western experience. Lots of numbers and you can hunt all day long. Also non res. tags are reasonably priced.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*The doe*









My Tuesday morning doe. I popped over a ridge and had a nice buck at 40 yds. Ducked down and drew back and went I went back up the buck was no where in sight.....but this doe was just 5 yds from where he had stood so I popped her through both lungs at 45 yds.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

well with the muledeer hunt going maybe we should be thinking of the goat hunt for 2010? man I dont now if I can wait that long


Big pappa way to go


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*My PY buck*

Cuz he POOPED my YOUNG butt out! Ronnie is doing a shoulder mount for me on him and a euro on the doe. I figure next time I'll have to go for one a little bigger.:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm looking in to oct. to fill the buck tag,river may be in have too see.knee pads a must the 8" uninsul.wolverines in 1000 cord. worked great.I'm looking to black bears,but goats may be in if no bears.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man, just got in from opening morning. had a couple close calls for the new york boys, some good stalks just about panned out.

gotta go, i think that wacker or whatever guy is around......scary.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Learned.*

A couple of things that I learned on this hunt. 

1. Bring knee pads. 

2. Be able to draw your bow while laying down, from your knees, standing on your head. 

3. Shoot the highest weight poundage bow with the lightest arrows possible. 

4. Be able to shoot good out to 80 yards. 

5. Practice shooting from kneeling and awkward positions. 

6. Practice belly crawling with your bow. 

7. Practice guaging distances on animals without a rangefinder. 

8. Bring plenty of snacks.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> A couple of things that I learned on this hunt.
> 
> 1. Bring knee pads.
> 
> ...


That about sums it up - except, practice shooting in a 40 mph crosswind, too!

(I figure you'd think of #8 )


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ok, got a minute, its pouring here, so ill post some pics. here is riverghost in action.
in the one pic, hes on the left skyline behind a decoy, with the buck far right....its dark.

also, some goats from the week......


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ok ill try more, didnt get the extra goats from the week...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

heres wackit (i think that was his name) at full draw on a buck, and chasing haplessly after another...

ya knew he wouldnt get anything....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

great pics - huntnmuleys!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

and heres orduckhunter, decoy in hand, making a move.....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*you unethical long range....*

light arrow shooting easterners! i can't beleive just 1 trip out west in the wide open prairie, makes you all want to shoot a 100 yards with your bow. just sneak better? hey i got an idea, just bring your new summit and put it up in the "just the right tree" maybe i could start a "where to hang my stand" thread. that might help some lol.


when ever you guys are ready to come back out let me know. p.s. brian, i found a nice 13-14" buck with a drop on 1 side, he is on state land, where kory was chasing the "curl" buck.:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*you unethical long range....*

light arrow shooting easterners! i can't beleive just 1 trip out west in the wide open prairie, makes you all want to shoot a 100 yards with your bow. just sneak better? hey i got an idea, just bring your new summit and put it up in the "just the right tree" maybe i could start a "where to hang my stand" thread. that might help some lol.


when ever you guys are ready to come back out let me know. p.s. brian, i found a nice 13-14" buck with a drop on 1 side, he is on state land, where kory was chasing the "curl" buck.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> light arrow shooting easterners! i can't beleive just 1 trip out west in the wide open prairie, makes you all want to shoot a 100 yards with your bow. just sneak better? hey i got an idea, just bring your new summit and put it up in the "just the right tree" maybe i could start a "where to hang my stand" thread. that might help some lol.
> 
> 
> when ever you guys are ready to come back out let me know. p.s. brian, i found a nice 13-14" buck with a drop on 1 side, he is on state land, where kory was chasing the "curl" buck.:wink:


that's what I need to work on - I only had one sneak that I executed perfectly (I'm pretty proud of that one, too!) But, I had lots of blown stalks!

(I remember where that curl buck is - maybe he'll still be around when I return!)


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pictures*

Brad and Brian,
Don't forget to email me the pics. 
Thanks,


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tree*



manboy said:


> light arrow shooting easterners! i can't beleive just 1 trip out west in the wide open prairie, makes you all want to shoot a 100 yards with your bow. just sneak better? hey i got an idea, just bring your new summit and put it up in the "just the right tree" maybe i could start a "where to hang my stand" thread. that might help some lol.
> 
> 
> I found a place to hang my climber, straight, tall tree, actually several of them around, but someone said to stay away from the wires near the top


----------



## Kai S (Mar 24, 2008)

Good Job! Looks like I won't be the only one on the Mulie hunt next year shooting FOB's!! I definitely see an advantage to them in windy conditions...



BigPappa said:


> View attachment 447982
> 
> 
> My Tuesday morning doe. I popped over a ridge and had a nice buck at 40 yds. Ducked down and drew back and went I went back up the buck was no where in sight.....but this doe was just 5 yds from where he had stood so I popped her through both lungs at 45 yds.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

manboy that is where i made the stalk to 45 and missed about a 1/2 mile east of korys buck.my stalking is great,i don't mind belly crawlin.i was just to picky about the goat but did see 5 or 6 i tried for.
i'm looking at the 10-12 of oct.for a return trip,the plant will be down the 14- 20 of sept.but i have to work for the trip i took already.
bart i get right on it ,sorry.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> manboy that is where i made the stalk to 45 and missed about a 1/2 mile east of korys buck.my stalking is great,i don't mind belly crawlin.i was just to picky about the goat but did see 5 or 6 i tried for.
> i'm looking at the 10-12 of oct.for a return trip,the plant will be down the 14- 20 of sept.but i have to work for the trip i took already.
> bart i get right on it ,sorry.


Your blind is in my garage.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

yes goat stew,your missing out man


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Man you mean you ate your whole goat in one meal. I thought you where just going to use a bite in every bowl so you could alteast get a couple meals out of it:tongue:I have seen jackrabbits bigger than it LOL


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

We'll be making fajitas tomorrow or Thursday night in the Brink household.....been craving em ever since camp!:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

damn that stew looks great!

bartman, ill email some pics right away, riverghost when ya gonna post all yours??? want a copy of my arrow hitting that snake....

went and tore my tent down today. was pretty depressing actually, i had so much fun last week. agree with kory, one of the best trips (even though i didnt go anywhere), and definatly want to hunt with ya all again.....cept maybe wackem....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> damn that stew looks great!
> 
> bartman, ill email some pics right away, riverghost when ya gonna post all yours??? want a copy of my arrow hitting that snake....
> 
> went and tore my tent down today. was pretty depressing actually, i had so much fun last week. agree with kory, one of the best trips (even though i didnt go anywhere), and definatly want to hunt with ya all again.....cept maybe wackem....



I agree it was fun - and I even liked hanging out with wackem (though I didn't ride with him in a pickup for 12+ hours)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

cool pics, riverghost! 

went after the big muley on sept.01 didn't see him. there were 2 other bucks in the draw but not what i was looking for.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Big one*

Kory and I also saw a monster muley. Maybe for some pics, I might disclose where :zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Kory and I also saw a monster muley. Maybe for some pics, I might disclose where :zip:


I showed manboy the pic of that one. He didn't compare to the one the five of us saw Friday morning though.

It's fajitas for dinner tonight boys! Pics to come soon!:tongue:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Power*

Well i got my power turned back on today. The hurricane knocked a lot of trees down in my neighborhood. Didn't have power for two days. 

Looks like the rain is finally moving out. Thanks goodness. 

Huntnmuleys i know this special little walk in area that has lots of Muleys is in it that I might post coordinates to if you aren't nice. By the way I saw you taking that tent down.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

glad your OK and got your power back Wackem....oh yeah....I forgot to say it on the trip....HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

Looks like we're getting a TON of rain the next few days from that hurricane pushing things north. Have flood warnings through Friday.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

good to see you can swim wackem,huntingmuleys was wondering how all them candy bar wrapper got there.
big pappa i'll ring ya next time in area for blind.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*birthday*



BigPappa said:


> glad your OK and got your power back Wackem....oh yeah....I forgot to say it on the trip....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Looks like we're getting a TON of rain the next few days from that hurricane pushing things north. Have flood warnings through Friday.


Thanks!! 

That was on the back burner with goats to kill.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

yeah, glad you're ok
and happy birthday to you (how come it says on your profile you're 34?)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Mmmmmm.....stirfry!*








Ate the other backstrap from that doe tonight. It was just as good as camp!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> View attachment 448858
> 
> Ate the other backstrap from that doe tonight. It was just as good as camp!


I imagine the company was better, too!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I imagine the company was better, too!:wink:


I'll give that one a tossup! I love my girls but I really enjoyed the nights at camp sharing stories.....great group of guys!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I'll give that one a tossup! I love my girls but I really enjoyed the nights at camp sharing stories.....great group of guys!


I meant no disrespect to the guys - but you can't beat family!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I meant no disrespect to the guys - but you can't beat family!


That I'll agree....but the guys were a little more appreciative of the antelope meat!:wink: Wife loved it and so did the 6 yr old....but the 3 yr old wasn't a big fan. 

My best hunts have been with my daughters....but sometimes it sure is nice to have time to ones self.:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

when ours were little, we pretty much ground everything we killed - it wasn't until they could chew better that they appreciated "solid meat"


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

She can chew just fine......she's picky though....and anything out of the ordinary she complains about food wise. It might have been that there was lettuce in the fajitas as well....she's not a big fan of lettuce either.:tongue: She absolutely LOVES deer jerky though! The tougher the better. And I've never seen a kid that liked spicy food more than this youngster. She'll put most adults to shame when it comes to eating spicy foods.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

for her, maybe you've got to cook it in a 3 alarm chili - and don't forget the habaneros!

the lettuce thing reminds me of my sisters - they wouldn't eat anything green!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually chili is the next thing on the list....will probably make a batch this weekend.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i looked down to see who is on*

this thread...it is like the ole huntn story list again. man guys that was a good time. sure hope to get togather again. that was one of my funnest trips. the story's, the danger, the "knee draggin", the blown stalks, the ground blind storys. thanks for the great pics. riverghost!
the funniest thing was 2arrow1, when he was on the tailgate, and brad going to "slow" down for him to get off and shoot. we "slowed down to 30mph, lol,lol, he was having non of it! lol:smile_red_bike:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> this thread...it is like the ole huntn story list again. man guys that was a good time. sure hope to get togather again. that was one of my funnest trips. the story's, the danger, the "knee draggin", the blown stalks, the ground blind storys. thanks for the great pics. riverghost!
> the funniest thing was 2arrow1, when he was on the tailgate, and brad going to "slow" down for him to get off and shoot. we "slowed down to 30mph, lol,lol, he was having non of it! lol:smile_red_bike:


I thought 2arrow loved jumping out of and off of moving vehicles!:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

opps,i got home and didn't buy a anniversary gift or card.bad sight seeing one laying in my recliner.:embaratalk about a brain fart)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

And, I'm with you on the great memories of this hunt!
(Though I really do feel bad for Brian's knees!)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> opps,i got home and didn't buy a anniversary gift or card.bad sight seeing one laying in my recliner.:embaratalk about a brain fart)


you really are living a risky life!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

you know about fool me once but i'se smarter then fool me twice.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*BSer*

brad told me, that brian is some BSer isn't he, but he dang fun. lol
ya he is a kick in the pants. lol jump! jump! lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wackem said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> That was on the back burner with goats to kill.


dang, didnt know it was your birthday, maybe we coulda got manboy to jump out of an oversized cake for ya!!!!

glad to hear ya didnt lose everything in the hurricane. scary stuff. good news for me though, if your down there to see it your not watching me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hunt*

Hard to pick the best part. The trip up, the hunt, the trip home, telling the good stories afterwards? It's all been good and fun. Look forward to doing it again :darkbeer:
Next time, I'll be ready, and it will be dryer, so them Wyoming goats will be in trouble :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

one of you guys will have to fill me in on the "save the antelope legs" line

I must have been gone before that one came up.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

oh - thanks, steve, for the pm with the explanation
now I get it!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Change*

I am going to change mine. Advertising for Manboy, so MAYBE, I'll get a little off my mount :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I am going to change mine. Advertising for Manboy, so MAYBE, I'll get a little off my mount :wink:


Oh shoot! I was supposed to remind him to take that bucket wasn't I?:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Klingon*



BigPappa said:


> Oh shoot! I was supposed to remind him to take that bucket wasn't I?:wink:


Old Klingon proverb--- Revenge is a dish best served up COLD. :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*cape*

is tanned and thinned. it is froze now. turned out just fine!:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

how in the hell do you change the saying under your screen name????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

brad, you go to "user cp" (in blue bar along the top)

you'll see an option (on the left) to "edit details" or something like that

it gives you a place to type something in

good luck


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

it's called "custom user title"


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Brad did you get that snake skin taken care of?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So is everyone planning on going back with the lead shooter in October?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm in the week-end of the 12-14.haven't heard from anyone else.:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*hey DICK*

(always wanted to say that!) is going to fly out on the 13th. so i'll pick him up from rapid city. he'll hunt 1 day and fly home. if he can shoot better with a gun than a bow, he'll fill his tag!:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> (always wanted to say that!) is going to fly out on the 13th. so i'll pick him up from rapid city. he'll hunt 1 day and fly home. if he can shoot better with a gun than a bow, he'll fill his tag!:zip:


let's just say, if I can get within 50 yards, the gentle wyoming breeze shouldn't have much effect on the bullet.
:wink:
actually, I think I'll seal the deal, this time!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*change*



huntnmuleys said:


> how in the hell do you change the saying under your screen name????


I will stop by your house after I hunt that walk in area this evening and show you how to do it.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

was going to see if huntingmuleys would pick me up at rapid city,but wackem said he would since he's in the area.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im off the 10th -12th of october, if i can help any of ya, of course im in....cept wackit..


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I was debating going out just to fill my doe tag....but on 2nd thought....I better take the wife to Vegas for our anniversary instead. I don't want to pull a 2arrow1!:tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> im off the 10th -12th of october, if i can help any of ya, of course im in....cept wackit..


Is the swap hunt over? How'd they do????


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

today is their last day. shots for both, but no kills.. weve struggled a bit, but have seen lots of deer and chased some dandy bucks. hoping tonight it comes together for em. 
we were really really close today.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> today is their last day. shots for both, but no kills.. weve struggled a bit, but have seen lots of deer and chased some dandy bucks. hoping tonight it comes together for em.
> we were really really close today.


hope they get something


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok for those that seen that HUGE deer who think it is bigger than this guy I think it would give this guy a run for the money 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=749985


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Ok for those that seen that HUGE deer who think it is bigger than this guy I think it would give this guy a run for the money
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=749985


Definately in the right ballpark! Tough to tell how big that one actually is without the cape. That one we saw was hands down the biggest buck I've ever seen alive!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*river*

shhhhhh,
dangit man wait until i kill him this weekend, then we'll post it everywhere! :darkbeer:
ya i thought the same thing KORY.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> shhhhhh,
> dangit man *wait until i kill him this weekend*, then we'll post it everywhere! :darkbeer:
> ya i thought the same thing KORY.:wink:


i sure hope you do!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mmm maybe?*

i think i got him figured out. if i go in during the evening when he is on the fields,
and pitch a backpack tent and stay overnight, then in the morning i'll be in the area before he gets off the fields, and he won't be disturbed by the truck, or me at the road. what do you think?:embara:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i think i got him figured out. if i go in during the evening when he is on the fields,
> and pitch a backpack tent and stay overnight, then in the morning i'll be in the area before he gets off the fields, and he won't be disturbed by the truck, or me at the road. what do you think?:embara:


now you're talking - and if you get him, I'd say you really earned him!

good luck


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> i think i got him figured out. if i go in during the evening when he is on the fields,
> and pitch a backpack tent and stay overnight, then in the morning i'll be in the area before he gets off the fields, and he won't be disturbed by the truck, or me at the road. what do you think?:embara:


so have you seen him?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Heck just do it TEXAS style put a feeder up and bait that sucker out HAHA


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> so have you seen him?


ya i seen him when i made the video, along with some other bucks. i seen that group one other time. it seems he lives on the "corner" and sleeps on private. someday he'll be on public again.

oh, KORY, the school here is having a class on skulls, and a "bugs life" so i they asked me for some skulls to feed their bugs, i told them i have this "little" antelope doe skull that would work for them. so i guess it will be bugged instead of boiled, thought that was nice! :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya i seen him when i made the video, along with some other bucks. i seen that group one other time. it seems he lives on the "corner" and sleeps on private. someday he'll be on public again.
> 
> oh, KORY, the school here is having a class on skulls, and a "bugs life" so i they asked me for some skulls to feed their bugs, i told them i have this "little" antelope doe skull that would work for them. so i guess it will be bugged instead of boiled, thought that was nice! :wink:


Anything for the kids:wink:.

So you were holding out on the info regarding Goliath then? It was early when we saw him....7 AMish I think, maybe RG has the time on his photos????:noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Anything for the kids:wink:.
> 
> So you were holding out on the info regarding Goliath then? It was early when we saw him....7 AMish I think, maybe RG has the time on his photos????:noidea:


gotta keep things shhh when brad is around, he'll chace everything out of the country that is of any "size", big ones get away "little" ones die.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> gotta keep things shhh when brad is around, he'll chace everything out of the country that is of any "size", big ones get away "little" ones die.:wink:


No doubt! I was surprised he left some "little" goats for me to shoot!:zip::wink::wink::wink: Thanks Brad!!!!!:banana:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

anytime i could be of service kory.....

i still aint sure where that deer lives, maybe ill trail manboy and find out.

imagine that train, manboy, followed by me, followed by wackem....scary stuff


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> anytime i could be of service kory.....
> 
> i still aint sure where that deer lives, maybe ill trail manboy and find out.
> 
> imagine that train, manboy, followed by me, followed by wackem....scary stuff


i'll show you where he lives on sunday afternoon, after i skin him out for a full body mount!:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

manboy did you show huntingmuleys bucks we saw.not as good of a buck but not bad.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> manboy did you show huntingmuleys bucks we saw.not as good of a buck but not bad.


brad showed me some bucks that looked kind of like this one - not super wide, but really tall

also, where I sat in my blind there was a real nice buck - not as good as the monster riverghost photographed, but still nice


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Shhhhhh*

dangit BRIAN, man now i'll have to tell him about them. you guys don't get it, braad's like the plague, this bucks will never be the same now!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

you better get him fast,brad's picking me up 10 of oct.to do some shootin.:cocktail:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill show u plague mantoy.......gonna get me a buck, now that my swap hunters are gone!!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> *ill show u plague mantoy.......*gonna get me a buck, now that my swap hunters are gone!!!!!!



Good luck Brad!epsi:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*you go Brad*

Just keep an eye out for Wackem :wink: And that old college roommate:zip:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*huntnmuleys*

He will never know i am there.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> ill show u plague mantoy.......gonna get me a buck, now that my swap hunters are gone!!!!!!


get a big'un!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well, we didnt see him today, but in a different area alll together i saw this bad boy. pic is quite a ways away, but hes a dandy. got busted by some does behind me before i could get in position on him.

manboy chased a nice whitetail buck for a bit too, but same luck as me. lots of rain though........


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

we could sure use some of that rain - it's been dry and hot here (high 80's)

love it when the rains come - the deer seem to love it, too!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rain*

Lots of rain here too, and pretty cool. Good hunting weater, but doesn't start for 2 weeks, and stinks for riding the motorcycle back and forth to work. 
It does way better than the truck on gas.
Keep posting on the muleys, great pics guys, and again, good luck.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Manboy, when you take the nephew to KS again? I was expecting to leave the 22nd but am having problems with an employee.....that might have to get pushed back.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

river do you have a pic of the doe i shot only snap taken was yours, thanks.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is your POOPEN YOUNG doe :tongue:




I am trying to upload all my pic between work and honey do's I hopefully get them uplaoded this week sometime


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey river, you coming this way in october...sounds like bryan, joe, and dick are all gonna make appearances.....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Manboy, when you take the nephew to KS again? I was expecting to leave the 22nd but am having problems with an employee.....that might have to get pushed back.


leaving on friday morning. we went out last sat. and did some shooting. he shot pretty good. i think he'll do fine. sounds like there is a few bucks using the field we will be hunting.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> leaving on friday morning. we went out last sat. and did some shooting. he shot pretty good. i think he'll do fine. sounds like there is a few bucks using the field we will be hunting.


good luck to him, and be safe while your traveling!

I hope he gets a good buck


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> good luck to him, and be safe while your traveling!
> 
> I hope he gets a good buck


pics will be on here monday for sure!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Mulies*

Manboy and Huntnmuleys...when you boys going to score on one of those Muley Deer. We did all the homework for you. Even provided GPS coordinates. What is the deal?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

big buck is nowhere around?



huntnmuleys had his big buck at 17 yards today and didn't make it happen, i guess he was still in shock that he didn't screw up his stalk?:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*17 Yards*



manboy said:


> big buck is nowhere around?:confused
> 
> 
> huntnmuleys had his big buck at 17 yards today and didn't make it happen, i guess he was still in shock that he didn't screw up his stalk?:wink:


Are you saying he had that 4x4 that he has been watching at 17 yards and shot and missed? He must have had some of the coal in his eye from work.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> big buck is nowhere around?
> 
> 
> 
> huntnmuleys had his big buck at 17 yards today and didn't make it happen, i guess he was still in shock that he didn't screw up his stalk?:wink:


that's rough to take - but it happens!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*oh man*



manboy said:


> big buck is nowhere around?
> 
> 
> 
> huntnmuleys had his big buck at 17 yards today and didn't make it happen, i guess he was still in shock that he didn't screw up his stalk?:wink:


He got way to close  Shoot sooner :wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> He got way to close  Shoot sooner :wink:


steve suggests somewhere around 72, I think!:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

My guess is Brad made a conscience decision to pass on him cuz he was 'to big'.:wink: 

So was an arrow sent flying?????:noidea: You can admit a miss to this group:wink:.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

from what i understand.....the arrow was sent on its way, after the buck was gone. like you know where to aim, and you aim there even tho nothing is there!lol


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Brutal*



manboy said:


> from what i understand.....the arrow was sent on its way, after the buck was gone. like you know where to aim, and you aim there even tho nothing is there!lol


You have to admit, at least you can count on your friends to be brutally honest :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> from what i understand.....the arrow was sent on its way, after the buck was gone. like you know where to aim, and you aim there even tho nothing is there!lol


Can't say I haven't been guilty of that exact same thing before, myself:embara::wink:.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

thanx manboy!!!!

ya, i got real close, but couldnt get him up, and he was burrowed down pretty low in the dirt. probably shoulda waited him out, but i knew i had to get home and get a quick nap before nighshift, so i decided to try to make something happen. mistake for sure, i drew on him 4 times before he finally got up, and so i aimed where hed be when he stood, but he just rocketed out sideways and ran away......my arrow wasnt aimed in the right direction.

ill be back...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So Brad....how many times you missed this year?:zip::wink:

Keep at it...you'll get him next time!epsi:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

better then that foam deer i've been killin.it's just stands there,i'm ichen to smack something.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> better then that foam deer i've been killin.it's just stands there,i'm ichen to smack something.


at least you've had a little taste of the goat to hold you over!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

We've made fajitas and chili so far with that doe i shot. The chili meat I cooked in the crockpot and I couldn't tell it wasn't beef other than the fact it was so LEAN! Flavor is excellant! Even the wife loves it!!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey kory, just a few hours and we head to KS.! i'll tell you about any "big ones" we see!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey kory, just a few hours and we head to KS.! i'll tell you about any "big ones" we see!:wink:


I can imagine your excitement - tell your nephew to shoot straight!

Good luck


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> hey kory, just a few hours and we head to KS.! i'll tell you about any "big ones" we see!:wink:


Richards has internet so you can give us daily updates!!!!!:wink::wink::wink: Take a pic of the one with my name on it!:tongue::wink:

Have fun and good luck to the young man!!!!!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kansas deer*



manboy said:


> hey kory, just a few hours and we head to KS.! i'll tell you about any "big ones" we see!:wink:


Hopefully he sees one like this :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice buck, bartman

you can tell this hunt has past - I found this thread way down on page 9!

looking forward to seeing how manboy's nephew does


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*hard to let go *

Page 63, man I hate to let it die LOL. Had antelope fajaitas last night. Sure wish those guys that told me how nasty the meat was had been there----wait, no I don't, cause then I would have had to share :wink:
Most excellant, thanks again guys for a hunt to be remembered.:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Page 63, man I hate to let it die LOL. Had antelope fajaitas last night. Sure wish those guys that told me how nasty the meat was had been there----wait, no I don't, cause then I would have had to share :wink:
> Most excellant, thanks again guys for a hunt to be remembered.:darkbeer:


I really have to wonder how much of the bad eating experiences is due to poor field prep.:noidea: I've always been fairly quick to get things field dressed, skinned, and get the meat on ice and I've NEVER had game come out tasting bad.....even the older bucks don't end up too bad compared with some of the horror stories I've heard.

It's almost too bad I got in on that S. Dakota muley hunt next year or I'd already be planning for AT antelope hunt #2.:tongue: I might have to swing thru there on way, even though it's a little out of the way.:tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*09 muley hunt*

ya i was thinking the same thing kory.:tongue: fun fun fun......
maybe BRIAN will come along for a ride...:zip:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

got new skb case today ready to fly up,manboy i'm i going to see ya on the quick trip.when is mjoe returning,have to see on the muley's.you know me anything for excitement:tongue::embara::wink:
may have to go smack so of wackems deer.lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya i was thinking the same thing kory.:tongue: fun fun fun......
> *maybe BRIAN will come along for a ride*...:zip:


I learned some things from Brian - I won't be jumping out of your truck while its still rolling!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> when is mjoe returning,have to see on the muley's.


I am coming those days that Brad has off. weekend of the 11th.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Just got back yesterday from a successful mule deer hunt. This is my first muley hunt so I wanted to get one under my belt. The stalking conditions were ideal. First, he was bedded alone facing the wind. The grass was quiet from over night rain and there was steady wind that was blowing strong enough to cover up noise but to too much to effect arrow flight. 

After watching him bed in some tall grass from a half mile away. I moved up on top of a hill about a 150 yards away and relocated him. It took a little while but finally spotted some ears in the grass and planned my stalk. I walked back to the car to gather my things. Coming in from the down wind side it wasn't till I was 30 yards away that I finally able to spot him again through the binos. I eased up another 10 steps and knelled down to wait him out. I sat there for about 20 minutes and he stood up. He caught the movement of me drawing back and was severely quarting away. I settle my pin and let the arrow fly. I heard the arrow hit and saw it sticking out his chest as he ran away. I kept an eye on him and he just disappeared so I thought to my self, he went down or maybe there is a little valley. For the next few moments I waited and never saw him run up the hill side so I started walking to where I last saw him. Moment latter I saw a grey blob in the grass, he only ran 50 yards before going down. 

This also was my first spot and stalk harvest, it sure is exciting when everything comes together just right.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good job Joe! congratulations!
and, good luck on the return to wyoming for goats
I'll be flying into the area on the 13th, but you might be long gone by then


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

way to go joe!!! spot and stalk is just too much fun. see ya in rifle season!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Joe*

Great job Joe, hopefully one of many successful stalks. :darkbeer:
Brad, saw your second goat :darkbeer: Any more buck tags in your area? Might go good with a leftover doe permit.
Good luck on the second go around guys:cocktail:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i think they sold out of those buck tags, manboy and i bought ours before sept. 1, and there were 13 left at the time i think...

hey mjoe, where was that hunt at????


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Joe! 

Congrats Brad on the 2nd buck goat!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> i think they sold out of those buck tags, manboy and i bought ours before sept. 1, and there were 13 left at the time i think...
> 
> hey mjoe, where was that hunt at????


saw the 2nd buck - nice job brad

steve, I checked and all those buck tags are gone


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Muley*

Nice job, Joe. Where were you hunting?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Nice job, Joe. Where were you hunting?


north dakota


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Antelope*

Check out this link. Now THAT is an antelope. Easily beats out wide guy.

http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/trophyWatch.asp?area=news

:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Check out this link. Now THAT is an antelope. Easily beats out wide guy.
> 
> http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/trophyWatch.asp?area=news
> 
> :tongue::tongue::tongue:


he's not just wide - he's HUGE


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

nice work joe.kinda fell guilty shooting the lead at this time but a guy gotta what hes gotta do.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

nice work joe.kinda fell guilty shooting the lead this time around, but a guys gotta do what hes gotta do.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

just saw this link on another thread

that's one way to decoy them!

http://www.bowkaddy.com/BKK-Speed%20Goat%20Masquerade.htm


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Good job Joe, I also Just took my first mule deer a small buck, I just got back from the badlands in north dakota.I I will post a photo latter


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

here is a photo , I had a good time. I blew some stalks But for my first mulley I figure I can go bigger next year.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats, mike


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

good work mike!!!!!

while were on the topic of muleys, its a gun kill, but i went with a buddy today, opening morning of prairie rifle. we found this guy in my spot. i scout and am out there a ton, i have NEVER seen him before. brute.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> good work mike!!!!!
> 
> while were on the topic of muleys, its a gun kill, but i went with a buddy today, opening morning of prairie rifle. we found this guy in my spot. i scout and am out there a ton, i have NEVER seen him before. brute.


that IS a good buck

hey brad, I'll be in your area soon - I'll be getting in touch to see when you'll be around (I know you're working those days - but hopefully we can get together for dinner or something)


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Good job Joe, I also Just took my first mule deer a small buck, I just got back from the badlands in north dakota.I I will post a photo latter



thanks, its been a long time since ive been really excited about a kill. the firsts are allways special. will be looking for something bigger next year also. 



its almost time to go back to wy for round two, came up fast for me.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> thanks, its been a long time since ive been really excited about a kill. the firsts are allways special. will be looking for something bigger next year also.
> 
> 
> 
> its almost time to go back to wy for round two, came up fast for me.



You guys going back out after goats? I sure wish I got on the hunt. I wanted to do it next year but with the at mully hunt no one is intrested.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> You guys going back out after goats? I sure wish I got on the hunt. I wanted to do it next year but with the at mully hunt no one is intrested.


do both, hunt mulies during the morning and evening then goats during the day.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i am going to talh with the wyo men about next year when i'm there.i'd like to have at it again somewhere next yr also.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Here's a little IL buck I shot this morning.*

He's my best bow buck to date. I do have one gun kill that is bigger in rack size but was a little smaller in body.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow wtg kory....did ya glance off the decoy and get him on the ricochet, or hit him clean?????? nice buck


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i am going to talh with the wyo men about next year when i'm there.i'd like to have at it again somewhere next yr also.


ya see if you can talk them into it, I would be intrested, I know they got the 09 mule deer hunt going,but would love to do some goats out in wy also.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> wow wtg kory....did ya glance off the decoy and get him on the ricochet, or hit him clean?????? nice buck


Funny thing....I probably shouldn't admit this but the night before I had big gobbler at 20 yds. There is a big tree in front of me that is a V shape. The right side of the V he was behind. I drew back when he was behind it and as he cleared it a couple inches I released. 

Do you see where this is going? He had cleared it at the rest but the arrow still had the lower part of the tree in it's path.:doh: Deflection and a miss by about 2 ft. Sooner or later I'm gonna learn from these mistakes.:embara:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

home from opener with a buddy from wisconsin, we didn't do as good as brad and "ole six shot" did, but we were hunting public land. we seen a few 24-25" mature bucks. buddy was looking for something real nice, he only had 2 days to hunt. he has elk hunt in colorado starting next week. he finally decided to take a 21" 3x3, nice little buck no mounter but worked for sausage.





KORY,
nice deer.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Funny thing....*I probably shouldn't admit this* but the night before I had big gobbler at 20 yds. There is a big tree in front of me that is a V shape. The right side of the V he was behind. I drew back when he was behind it and as he cleared it a couple inches I released.
> 
> Do you see where this is going? He had cleared it at the rest but the arrow still had the lower part of the tree in it's path.:doh: Deflection and a miss by about 2 ft. Sooner or later I'm gonna learn from these mistakes.:embara:


man, you're sure a glutton for punishment - you told this story and you KNOW what people (meaning brad) will do with it!:wink::zip:

again, good job on the buck!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Deer*

Nice deer Kory :darkbeer:

Would have tasted good with turkey :wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well nice deer anyway kory. i think your on to something, ya just need to gain some accuracy on all your bouncing misses!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

now thats gettin it done, congrats.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*bob's suasage buck*

here is a pic for you all. right before we got on this buck we seen a huge goat, he is in our area, orduckhunter, he's the one we'll go after!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So that's a 'sausage buck' huh? Looks like a definate shooter for me.....but heck, I ain't picky! You knew that though.:wink:epsi:

Nice job again Ronnie!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> here is a pic for you all. right before we got on this buck we seen a huge goat, *he is in our area, orduckhunter, he's the one we'll go after!*


I'm ready! I'll be in Rapid on Monday (10/13). I'll be in touch before, to make sure everything is all set.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> So that's a 'sausage buck' huh? Looks like *a definate shooter for me*.....but heck, I ain't picky! You knew that though.:wink:epsi:
> 
> Nice job again Ronnie!


me too - that's a dandy buck (and probably makes some good sausage, too)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm ready! I'll be in Rapid on Monday (10/13). I'll be in touch before, to make sure everything is all set.


sounds good to me, i guessed the goat at 14.5" and heavy! he's nice, best i have seen all year!:cocktail:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Good luck to you guys going back! Hope you get some bigguns!!!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*rifle*

Ok guys, when is everyone going back, and where are the pictures????
Good luck to all :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Ok guys, when is everyone going back, and where are the pictures????
> Good luck to all :darkbeer:


I'm going back monday (10/13) - will hunt monday afternoon and tuesday - fly home early wednesday.
I'll be sure to post up pics (if there's something to take pictures of, of course:embara


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Reach*



orduckhunter said:


> I'm going back monday (10/13) - will hunt monday afternoon and tuesday - fly home early wednesday.
> I'll be sure to post up pics (if there's something to take pictures of, of course:embara


I'm sure with the added reach, the results will be quite different :wink: 
Looking forward to the pics. Even if just to shoot does, I wish I was going.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

man you guys go to do it next year


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> man you guys go to do it next year


i know i am goat huntn in 09!:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

guys when i there this week-end we'll discuss 09 goat hunt.like ta be in it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> guys when i there this week-end we'll discuss 09 goat hunt.like ta be in it.


good luck brian - watch out for your knees!

and save me a buck and a couple of does!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BRIAN, 
it is snpwing right now and only 34 deg. bring your snow boots lol good thing KORY isn't coming back out, he would freeze! lol


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*09*

I know i will be in goat country in 09. I will still be after huntnmuleys. He is pretty slick.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mostly under the hat! :zip:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Snow!!!!*

here you go guys


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

That what I am talking about bring on WINTER I love the cold and snow


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> BRIAN,
> it is snpwing right now and only 34 deg. bring your snow boots lol good thing KORY isn't coming back out, he would freeze! lol


I'd just have to layer up!:tongue: Ain't no snow gonna keep me outa the woods!!!!! Was 43 here this morning. Was a great morning to sit on stand, but deer weren't moving.

Lows this weekend back around 60 and highs in 80s. I'll still be out there though.

Good luck on the goats boys, kinda wish I was there but then again....don't think I could give up some of my whitetail season. Had a doe at 4 yds tonight and couldn't get drawn back on her:doh:.

Would you believe after 9 days of whitetail season I have yet to miss one!:tongue::wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

wow KORY so u only had 1 shot on that buck! wow you gettn good!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> wow KORY so u only had 1 shot on that buck! wow you gettn good!


I'm only talking about deer here...turkeys don't count!:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> here you go guys


looks like I might need to pack my longjohns!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*09*

Yea, keep us informed on the 09 hunt. I would sure like to go again, and Bob said to make sure his name was in the hat. Would sure like to try later with the decoy thing though :wink: Of course, we can't go to late or Ronnie and Brad will have them all shot up anyway. Make sure you leave seed for next year now too.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*09*

If You plan a 09 keep my name in, I still kicking myself for not getting in on this year. sounds like everyone is having a great time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*snow*

we got a little more than planned!  i am at work getting ready to go plow! 4-5" and heavy, BRIAN, AND JOE are going to get muddy this weekend! orduckhunter, it will warm up a little for us!:cocktail:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> we got a little more than planned!  i am at work getting ready to go plow! 4-5" and heavy, BRIAN, AND JOE are going to get muddy this weekend! orduckhunter, it will warm up a little for us!:cocktail:


Yeah - I checked the weather reports - snow through Sunday
then Monday it warms up a little, and Tuesday even more - and sun (that will be a good break for me - it's been just gray and drizzly here)
good luck Brian and Joe!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

our mountains got some snow last night, too


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

heard from brad and the guys about 4:00, they were on some goats! hope to see pics soon!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> heard from brad and the guys about 4:00, they were on some goats! hope to see pics soon!:darkbeer:


are they saving that buck you saw for me? :wink:

can't wait to see the pics, and hear about their success!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduck,
i learned a long time ago, if you want any game left where you last saw them.....don't tell brad about them! 

he has no idea where this goat is at!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> orduck,
> i learned a long time ago, if you want any game left where you last saw them.....don't tell brad about them!
> 
> he has no idea where this goat is at!:wink:


works for me! (we'll just have to show it to him up close, in the pickup)

(so, is brad the reason for all the endangered species??)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

endangered! lol, man that was funny! lol no they just get warning shots from him! lol





o.k. guys the word is shots were fired yesterday! thats all i know?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Oh no*



manboy said:


> endangered! lol, man that was funny! lol no they just get warning shots from him! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shots fired, and no pics. This doesn't sound good :uzi::nyah:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Shots fired, and no pics. This doesn't sound good :uzi::nyah:


well i guess they had to sight in their rifles this morning. sounds like they were off a little, brad sain mjoe missed 5 shots at 50 yards standing still! yes they are using guns!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*ouch*



manboy said:


> well i guess they had to sight in their rifles this morning. sounds like they were off a little, brad sain mjoe missed 5 shots at 50 yards standing still! yes they are using guns!


Is that m(wackum)joe?



J/K 
Awwwwwwwwww confusius say ( Always sight gun in PRIOR to hunting ) :zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Is that m(wackum)joe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true - but do you want to guess how many rifles get sighted-in AFTER some misses?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

better joe than me! :wink: I bet brad is giving the poor guy heck!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*they got some mounters!*

well i talked with brad, i am meeting up with them in the morning, i guess they both got great bucks, they are getting them mounted. sounded like both filled doe tags also! and orduck, they saw a 80" goat! on public and they had no buck tag!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well, I have a buck tag!
did you find out where they saw him? (or are they playing hard to get with you?)
congrats to brian and joe!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

only 3 miles from town, he told me right where to go.:darkbeer: best goat of the year brad said!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> only 3 miles from town, he told me right where to go.:darkbeer: best goat of the year brad said!


sweet!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Good luck*



orduckhunter said:


> sweet!


Knockem dead...............literally :wink:

This page is worthless without PICTURES


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

How bout some pics? Come on guys....this is just mean!:tongue:

Congrats on some fine goats Brian and Joe. Good luck Dick!

Any of the Kansas guys going back? How bout huntnhuntnmuleys?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kansasn*

Bob and Chris both said they weren't going out for rifre. I would have, even for does if I could have caught a ride. I looked to late at plane tickets, and anything out of Wichita is terrible. Would have loved to get the 4 does for the freezer though. Still eating on mr. buck, and I have to admit, he is VERY tasty. :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

here are some pics, the boys just left for home.

not bad here, eh? good shooting too, after we sighted poor joe in. he had more bullets flying than kory had arrows......ok ok not that many misses.
there was talk of the movie 300 regarding kory, with the sky black with arrows, and us "hunting in the shade"

im glad poor joe missed. this buck is much better.

here are the bucks, and one group pic with one doe too. we shot one more later, out of a big herd with the biggest buck antelope ive seen around in awhile. poor brian had to shoot the doe next to him, they were ony 100 yards away. ronnie and a buddy of his went this morning, and just missed him crossing a road to a no hunting spot. dick, you may be in luck!

without further ado......


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang them are some TOADS! Are they flying the meat back? Wondered how that worked with the airline.

Congrats again guys! Were they all shot pretty close to same time? Didn't look like any were field dressed yet in the photos.:noidea:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

we hide the field dressing well, dont we???

the two bucks in the single pics havent been dressed, but in the group pic, joes buck and the doe were done. they were shot within 10 minutes of the same time, on the same blm section, just different herds. joes buck was about 100 yards, maybe a step more, and after the shot the does and other bucks ran about 70 yards and stopped to look, so he got his doe under 200 too. there was another nice buck in this group, i wasnt sure which to tell joe to shoot. i liked this one better, but the other was wider, but not so much mass. both were great, but im confident he shot the higher scoring one by a good bit. 

brians was a bit longer, the biggest buck had moved to private, but this "little" guy was staying back. cost him his ass. longer shot, between 3 and 4 hundred maybe. i think brian missed once then drilled him. i heard two shots over there, youll have to ask brian for the real version...u know brian, hes full of stories and im not sure i know yet what really happened

pretty good for a one day hunt, eh?

joe is driving the meat to his place, and will freeze it hard and overnight brians to him. easiest way we could think of.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

heres a couple more pics. the pic with 3 bucks, joe almost shot the taller one, but it got away, thank god. it was the same area where the night before he missed the few shots, at another nice but not really big goat. we had good luck with the missing. 

the big buck alone in the pic is on private, but close to and going to public. we were done hunting bucks at that point. i didnt get any pics of the monster where brian shot his doe.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*wow*

Sounds like a GREAT time. :darkbeer: Sorry I missed it  Just adds fuel for next year. I predict a long dry summer, which will mean lots of antelope around water :tongue: I think I'll start planning now . Look forward to the full stories tonight when I get home.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Did yous see many other hunters out there? When is gun season over....I still have a doe tag:wink:.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

seasons over wednesday....ya, i saw a few hunters, actually more than ive ever seen this late. it wasnt overpressure by any means, but usually by now there is nobody out there, and this year that isnt the case. weird, cause early there were hunters, but not as many as usual...maybe things are changing?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm just finishing things up here, so I can hop a flight early tomorrow.
I hope to find it as you describe - and I wouldn't cry if I got a big boy!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

again - congrats Brian and Joe - real nice bucks!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*nice*

home a meal in the belly and equipt put away.hunt was a blast thanks for the help brad.yes i shot twice first grazed the back and second made him nose plant.a heavier buck made it to private but this one didn't run like forest.no curl but i love the height.really sucks to sneak up to 100 on your doe and scope a tanker buck,had to get the crosshairs off him fast.dick we left three bruts still walking have a great time.next year i'm in again.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> home a meal in the belly and equipt put away.hunt was a blast thanks for the help brad.yes i shot twice first grazed the back and second made him nose plant.a heavier buck made it to private but this one didn't run like forest.no curl but i love the height.really sucks to sneak up to 100 on your doe and scope a tanker buck,had to get the crosshairs off him fast.dick *we left three bruts still walking have a great time*.next year i'm in again.


thanks!
(now I just have to close the deal)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> home a meal in the belly and equipt put away.hunt was a blast thanks for the help brad.yes i shot twice first grazed the back and second made him nose plant.a heavier buck made it to private but this one didn't run like forest.no curl but i love the height.really sucks to sneak up to 100 on your doe and scope a tanker buck,had to get the crosshairs off him fast.dick we left three bruts still walking have a great time.next year i'm in again.


no prob brian, was a pleasure having u guys out here. had a ton of fun this weekend. i bet it was real hard shooting that doe with him standing there. what a buck!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*for the record*



manboy said:


> well i guess they had to sight in their rifles this morning. sounds like they were off a little, brad sain mjoe missed 5 shots at 50 yards standing still! yes they are using guns!



Shoot 50 yards, I think thats a typo. more like 500 yards. remember the source, Brad and Brian are full of it.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*post 2600*

Couldn't resist being the 2600th post. Good work men :darkbeer: Brad and Ronnie sure know how to put on a hunt. Will always be grateful for the experience, and hope to add more memories next year. 

PS: Ronnie, feel free to post pics of mount before you package and ship.:wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Brads hunting unit doubled in size*

Brad found out that his truck has a mileage button.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ok*



mjoe79 said:


> Shoot 50 yards, I think thats a typo. more like 500 yards. remember the source, Brad and Brian are full of it.


You almost got me with tha one LOL. I have NEVER known those 2 to stretch a story for reader benefit. :wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Brian or Brad needs to post the picture of the big group or goats, you guys will like that one.

I really look forward to a 09 hunt with everyone, tons of fun.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> You almost got me with tha one LOL. I have NEVER known those 2 to stretch a story for reader benefit. :wink:


Yeah...if you miss once it's suddenly 10 or 15 times. If you miss at 500 yds it's suddenly only a 50 yd chip shot. Just multiply or divide what they tell you by 10 and you'll probably be pretty close to the truth!:tongue::wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

lol,
ya orduckhunter hasn't even got off the plane yet....and his missed 3 shots! 1 off them was on a booner! lol



man i seen a heard of goats with around 300 in it, they are moving south out of the snow and cold. it was only 16 deg. here at 6:30 am.... i hope to get some photos of them big herds for CLEGGY! we saeen alot of goats out. tuesday should be real good, clear and high's around mid 50....:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol,
> ya orduckhunter hasn't even got off the plane yet....and his missed 3 shots! 1 off them was on a booner! lol
> 
> 
> ...



they came in from the south also. according to brad, I emptied a box of shells the first evening. must of scared all them goats north.

orduck should have a great hunt.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Joe*

That's a good looking avatar you got there :darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*goats*

i'm not saying anything,but there ain't no stinking goats in wyo.:zip::cocktail:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang Brian....now that's some nice PRIVATE ground there ain't it?:noidea:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Of course there is goats it is HIGH FENCED


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

and joe was slinging lead. LOL.kory might have had a 300 attack in that field


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

shots fired! details to come!!!!!!



we found a state section with hundreds of goats. i mean hundreds! pics to come. 
orduckhunter and i are having a good time!


stay tuned!:cocktail:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

cant wait to see what dick shoots!

i just dont see how joe was shooting 500 yards. hell, kory could have killed all the shots joe missed with his bow......providing the antelope was allergic to bee stings, and had a heart attack thinking he had stepped into about 230 hives!!!

keep shootin kory!

just kidding guys. this weekend was fun. gotta say, both guys could shoot well. just gotta have some fun at their expense.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*bgd*

gotta text about a goat that dewarfs joe & mine.ttt so easy to find hurry up with pics.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

booner?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Come on with the pics DICK! So is Ronnie getting a bunch of business from all of this? If so, it might be a couple decades before poor Brad gets any of his mounts back.:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*yep*



BigPappa said:


> Come on with the pics DICK! So is Ronnie getting a bunch of business from all of this? If so, it might be a couple decades before poor Brad gets any of his mounts back.:wink:


That's why I got mine in early :wink:

And we NEED pics. Come on guys, I know you are not that technolgy callenged. 

POST PICS


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

to load pics soon! eating dinner and caping!:darkbeer::darkbeer:




can you say 15 incher!:cocktail:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I call PHOTOSHOP!!!!!













oh wait it ain't been posted yet :tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> to load pics soon! eating dinner and caping!:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you found out why I got my handle huh?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*congrats*

Congrats on all the kills guys. My wife still hasn't had the baby so i could have made the trip after all. She went to the doctor today and he said he would induce her on the 29th.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Ronnie, Didn't my goat score around 15 too?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Lol*



BigPappa said:


> Hey Ronnie, Didn't my goat score around 15 too?


Yeah Kory your buck scored 15 arrows flung at it. And 15 miles that me and River ran after that thing.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Yeah Kory your buck scored 15 arrows flung at it. And 15 miles that me and River ran after that thing.


Man your about as bad as Ronnie and Brad with the exagerations:tongue:. It was only 5 arrows:doh:....and hey....I got my goat!:wink::banana:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris, congrats on the baby coming...in case I don't get to tell you later. Is this your first?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*thanks*



BigPappa said:


> Chris, congrats on the baby coming...in case I don't get to tell you later. Is this your first?



Thanks I appreciate it. This will be boy number 2.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Man your about as bad as Ronnie and Brad with the exagerations:tongue:. It was only 5 arrows:doh:....and hey....I got my goat!:wink::banana:



....but wasn't it 5 arrows and a knife?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

where's them darn pictures.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> ....but wasn't it 5 arrows and a knife?


Yes, yes it was....I stand corrected.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> where's them darn pictures.


No kidding....what a crock! Here I gotta get up in 5 hrs to drive to my big buck spot and I can't go to sleep til I see them pics!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*pics*



BigPappa said:


> Hey Ronnie, Didn't my goat score around 15 too?



you mean this one?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*pics*

here you go guys, my doe from the 1st heard we got into. made a nice shot and dropped her. dick came away with a BRIAN size doe. there were around 50-60 head so it was tough to get them alone.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*pics*

before pics, 1st night we found these herds all togather, on a state section. we thought how in the world could so many goats be on public late in the season right off the highway. so we passed on them. 
2nd. morning a called the state land trust office and asked them about the section, they said it IS state land!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*more of same herd*

state land herd


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*and after pics*

here you go a 15" wyoming goat!:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*lol*

here he is! lol:cocktail:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow! Congrats dick!!!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Nice goat*

Very nice, congrats man :tongue: Sorry I missed round 2 and 3 of the fun. Not often you get 2 hunts of a lifetime in the same year.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*found it*



manboy said:


> i am just leaving sundance so my boy is drawing the name out right now.....
> 
> 
> MJOE79 IS THE WINNER!:darkbeer:


went back to find this post....and JOE is putting this to good use! nice buck JOE!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mount*

Ok, so Kory got a peak at his mount ( even if Dick is giving it a hug ). How about one of mine?? Got the place all ready to put it up and everything.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

your form is on order, soon, soon:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> went back to find this post....and JOE is putting this to good use! nice buck JOE!




Thanks again Ronnie, it's a very respectable buck to mount. If I ended up shooting a smaller one, I would have you euro mount him.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*bang*

top noch my friends,dick thats a smoker congrats.a fitting end to a great goat season,now the long wait for next year.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*bang*

top noch my friends,dick thats a smoker congrats.a fitting end to a great goat season,now the long wait for next year.
ronnie y u looks so mad.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I got home a little while ago, and got some work done. Just a second, and I'll be back working.
But, thanks for the congratulations, guys!
As was said - a great hunt. Too bad that all who didn't fill all the tags didn't get to go back. We sure saw lots of goats, and had lots of fun.
And we saw even bigger goats, but they gave us the slip!

Thanks again Ronnie and Brad - we couldn't have done it without you guys!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

also - congrats and good luck on the baby boy, wackem!


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

I just found this, dang wish I would have been on the site sooner would have loved to get in on some of the action. Are we going to do a goat hunt next year at all? Looks like I missed out on the mule deer in SD for next year too :sad: all filled up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

MakeItCount said:


> I just found this, dang wish I would have been on the site sooner would have loved to get in on some of the action. Are we going to do a goat hunt next year at all? Looks like I missed out on the mule deer in SD for next year too :sad: all filled up


I just got back from there today, and the talk is that there WILL be an '09 hunt.
I'm sure it'd be great for another "local" to get in on the action. 
Do you know manboy and huntnmuleys?
How'd your season go this year? What area do you hunt for goats?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

MakeItCount - I saw your 08 photos - looks good

huntnmuleys works out your way


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I would be interested in something along this lines but, not sure what timeframe or the actual costs......

PM me, I am stationed outta KS and would love to look into a hunt before I retire from the Army in the next two years.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*09*



mdewitt71 said:


> I would be interested in something along this lines but, not sure what timeframe or the actual costs......
> 
> PM me, I am stationed outta KS and would love to look into a hunt before I retire from the Army in the next two years.


That would work good. If anyone drops out, or doesn't go from here next year, will be looking for another rider :darkbeer: Pm me sometime, and we can go over what cost was this year.

When are you supposed to be home for good this time? And as always, thanks for doing what you do for the rest of us that sleep in peace each night.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> That would work good. If anyone drops out, or doesn't go from here next year, will be looking for another rider :darkbeer: Pm me sometime, and we can go over what cost was this year.
> 
> When are you supposed to be home for good this time? And as always, thanks for doing what you do for the rest of us that sleep in peace each night.


x2......thank you


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

orduckhunter said:


> MakeItCount - I saw your 08 photos - looks good
> 
> huntnmuleys works out your way


Thanks, I've had a pretty dang good year so far.

No I don't know either of those two, I'm pretty new to the area. I actually hunted area 15 for antelope. My dad manages a ranch over there so I hunted on it. I would actually like to scout out more here and find some places closer so I can get out more.


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

BTW that is a way nice goat you got orduckhunter!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

MakeItCount said:


> BTW that is a way nice goat you got orduckhunter!!


it was taken about 25 miles from wright. on hwy 450.:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

MakeItCount said:


> BTW that is a way nice goat you got orduckhunter!!


thanks! and it looks like the ranch in area 15 has some good ones, too!



manboy said:


> it was taken about 25 miles from wright. on hwy 450.:wink:


o great, ronnie, now you just gave away our secret spot!:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I just went thru and read / saw all the pics...
*Wow*, looks like you gents had a heck of a time. CONGRATs :darkbeer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Not an antelope but*

Smoked this doe a pretty far distance. You boys know what i am talking about. Got her Saturday evening. Had to take the picture with my trail cam.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

NICE but Did you have to use the bottom cam as your aiming point again


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Bottom CAM*

Yep used the bottom cam right where the string hits the cam. Makes it consistent.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Bottom CAM*

Yep used the bottom cam right where the string hits the cam. Makes it consistent.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats on the doe Chris!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Good job, Chris!

Way to wackem (or wack'er)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

holy cow..talk about miracles. he hit one!

way to go man, looks like steaks at your place eh?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> *holy cow..talk about miracles. He hit one!*way to go man, looks like steaks at your place eh?


:roflmao:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*nice doe*

Congrats man :cocktail:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya know, i was thinking about this today....kory shot his buck, wackem shot that doe....anyone smell anything fishy here? maybe there packing a .22 and then shooting broadheads through to make the holes look right..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> holy cow..talk about miracles. he hit one!
> 
> way to go man, looks like steaks at your place eh?


i was more of the lines thinking... wow a recovered one!:zip::wink:
way to go wackem!:darkbeer:


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

orduckhunter said:


> thanks! and it looks like the ranch in area 15 has some good ones, too!
> 
> Yeah there are some good ones on the ranch, just started to get a lot out there the last couple years and they are doing good. I'm excited for next year!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*2 for 2!*

Well IL doe down. I'll post a pic later. 2 for 2 on IL deer now. That missing thing must be a Wyoming thing!:tongue:

She's gonna eat real good! Weird thing was she was all alone....no other deer within sight. I was almost afraid to shoot thinking she was a really young buck but I got a good luck at her and sure enough she was a doe. Backstraps anyone?:woohoo:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

way to go kory....hope your shooting fairs better next year in africa and south dakota.

found out the ranch we hunted deer in south dakota last year borders the one you guys are hunting. man, there are TONS of deer in that area.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

She came in to my decoy that had fallen over. I guess she thought it was dead.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good job Kory!


(maybe she thought you had shot the decoy, and she was safe:wink: - sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey now, everyone knows that renzos antelope decoy jumped the string and that explains the arrow hole!!!! 

man, thats a lot of blood on the ground. did ya hit her in the femoral with a gobbler guilitene???


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey now, everyone knows that renzos antelope decoy jumped the string and that explains the arrow hole!!!!
> 
> man, thats a lot of blood on the ground. did ya hit her in the femoral with a gobbler guilitene???


She wasn't expired yet when I got to her so I shot her in the chest to finish her off. Initial shot got spine, 1 lung, and liver


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Doe*

Congrats on the Decoy and the doe. Now i know what you were trying to accomplish by shooting your antelope decoy in WY. Looks like you finally proved your theory.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Theory*



Wackem said:


> Congrats on the Decoy and the doe. Now i know what you were trying to accomplish by shooting your antelope decoy in WY. Looks like you finally proved your theory.


Shot, or knock them over, and they will come :tongue:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

big pappa 

I dont now homany tags you guys get out there , but maybe after you had 2 laid down if you waited more would have come over to see whats up. Ha Ha 


There never going let you shooying that decoy go are they ,HAha


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Unlimited doe tags here in IL Mike. That was the only deer I saw that evening. The next morning I did have 2 does come in to my decoy UPRIGHT:wink:. They just never gave me a shot.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey mike, if it makes any difference, he hit that decoy well. no tracking job, it didnt move!

hes making progress...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Next year I'm going for a P&Y decoy. Anyone think Brad will mind if I shoot his?:noidea:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Next year I'm going for a P&Y decoy. Anyone think Brad will mind if I shoot his?:noidea:


with all the mileage he's getting out of you shooting yours, I think he'd _LOVE_ for you to shoot his!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

a buddy of me and manboys shot ronnies blind once. the turkey was really close too, only feet away. ronnie got video of the shot.

it isnt just kory, happens to lots of guys....just funnier cause it happened to kory.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, most of my mistakes end up being public. Most guys know how to keep those things quiet.:secret::zip:

It's OK, I can dish it out as well as I can take it.:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dont i know it....after that little hog i shot and all...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> dont i know it....after that little hog i shot and all...


I think you 'scared' it to death.....poor thing that little couldn't have much of a heart for an eye to eye meeting with ya. He probably took one look at ya and keeled over dead. 

You eat him yet? I've only eatin a couple packages of my hog/goat sausage so far. I gotta get on that this winter.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

actually yea, its mostly gone. good sausage. i think i like the place that does it here a bit better but not much, plus they add pork fat and im thinking all that was in this was the wild hog. that was pretty damn good.
if and when i get back down there ill take another hog to him. good stuff


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd probably try and do the next one myself. I'm getting more and more interested in doing all my own processing once the season is over. There's not much else to do here in Jan and Feb. I've been making a lot of jerky. I'm gonna be making another 15 # batch from that doe I shot the other day. I'm thinking of making a batch out of antelope too. Ever tried antelope as jerky????


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Processing*

I do all my own now. Should have seen the ole grinder going last week. Ground 50 lbs of burger as fast as I could put it in the opening :wink: I cut the roast, steaks, backstraps, and grind the rest. Make the jerky, and wife makes the summer sausage. mmmmmmmmmmmmm good :tongue: 
Brad and Ronnie, you guys were correct. That antelope meat is as good as anything else I have tried. Wife made a killer meatloaf from it, and the steaks were surperb. Just to bad they ain't the size of elk.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

another doe down:banana:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

you are one killing machine, bigpappa! congrats!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*it's arrow slinging time*

i finally got back on the hunt, laid out a doe at 10 yds.and yes i like them babies(pink meat).


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Way to go, 2arrow!

that meat should be mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm good!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

what is it?mmm
smack the milk of them lips! lol
nice job! 2arrow!:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Nice shot dude*

From the looks of that entry hole, it was close, and you were a aways up that tree :wink:
Congrats man :darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*My Saturday morning doe, and brothers Sunday morning doe*

Took my bro with me this weekend. This was his first archery deer in 3 years and his 2nd ever! Way to go Bro!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good job kory and bro!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*09*

We are thinking about an 09 hunt, hopefully with some or most of this years group. If we go back about the same time and place as this year, how many would plan on attending?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm interested


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*steve*



bartman3562 said:


> We are thinking about an 09 hunt, hopefully with some or most of this years group. If we go back about the same time and place as this year, how many would plan on attending?


1st. form is here, mounting next week. 
09,
give me a little bit, i have a spot a am checking out in the next couple days. it just might be the spot. it is north of sundance and north of devils tower. lots and lots of public land. has a river that runs through the area. could be a great muley/goat AT hunt.?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

if there's any way, I'd like to be in

right now, it looks doubtful - but I'll be keeping an eye on all this and trying to be there if I can


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

congrats to everyone. been absent for awhile but looks like you guys did fairly well and at least had a lot of fun. i'm hopin to get up to WY in December as long as everything around here gets ironed out. Like to meet up with ya Ronnie, if you're still willing.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> congrats to everyone. been absent for awhile but looks like you guys did fairly well and at least had a lot of fun. i'm hopin to get up to WY in December as long as everything around here gets ironed out. Like to meet up with ya Ronnie, if you're still willing.


meet with ronnie??? meet with ronnie??? what am i, chopped liver????!!!?!?!?!!


man....being outranked on the popularity scale by a guy named manboy...yikes!!!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome back Elite - and thanks again for getting this whole thread started!

and, don't take it personally, Brad! everyone who went on this hunt knows you're lots of fun to hunt with (and a heck-of-a great guy) - Elite will find out, if he ever makes it up there.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*09*

i'm in, wait i smell onions frying to go with that liver.
thanks for the start-up E.L.
got the 2 day fed-x from joe it was froze solid, plenty of goat at my house now.stuffed chops tomorrow yum.
no wackem news yet gotta be close.:cocktail:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> i'm in, wait i smell onions frying to go with that liver.
> thanks for the start-up E.L.
> got the 2 day fed-x from joe it was froze solid, plenty of goat at my house now.stuffed chops tomorrow yum.
> no wackem news yet gotta be close.:cocktail:


talked to wacem last night, they were on their way to the hospital. got a text this morning says still there waiting. 
hey brian, have a look at the game cooking sub-forum on here by the swap hunts. a thread called best backstrap ever. it is REALLY good.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I may give that recipe a try, too.
We've already been chowing down on some good goat meat!

And, good luck to you and the mrs, wackem!
(On that same note, I should become a grandpa within the next several days, too!)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> 1st. form is here, mounting next week.


Hey Ronnie - I'm assuming mine is way down the list. Good enough, I'm in no hurry - besides, I want you to get plenty of practice before you do mine! :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ronnie and Brad*

Yea, would be great to hunt with both of ya again. If we can work this in around your 09 muley hunt, where both of you can be there, that would be best. I know we're supposed to praise Ronnie more than Brad, but really both guys are super. After they made the switch to their home turf, and as good as the hunt went, I would follow their lead on any hunt in the future.

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: Thanks again guys, and looking forward to next year already.

PS. Sounds good on the mount Ronnie. Will be leaving for Illinois on Monday, for a week, so hopefully you'll have word and pics of it on here by then.:tongue: Let me know and I'll give you shippng account #, and send me address to mail payment to.
Can't wait


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Baby*

Well guys Gage was born on 10/29/08 at 8:00pm. He was 7lbs and 140z. 21inches long. 

We had a rough going on this one. Marie was in Labor for 18 hours and it was very tough for me to see her in pain. she did not want to have a c section and was willing to tough it out. But the baby started to lose oxygen so we had to get the buck knife out and go in there and get him. LOL

Everyone is doing fine and we will leave the hospital in the morning. Of course his going home outfit is CAMO. I will take some pics and put on here for you guys to see.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Sep 24, 2008)

I have my father and I, we would be willing for doesn't matter the state. were coming from michigan. august or sept in 2009. We have a truck ext cab 8ft bed. Also have an enclosed trailer we can take a bunch of stuff in.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Well guys Gage was born on 10/29/08 at 8:00pm. He was 7lbs and 140z. 21inches long.
> 
> We had a rough going on this one. Marie was in Labor for 18 hours and it was very tough for me to see her in pain. she did not want to have a c section and was willing to tough it out. But the baby started to lose oxygen so we had to get the buck knife out and go in there and get him. LOL
> 
> Everyone is doing fine and we will leave the hospital in the morning. Of course his going home outfit is CAMO. I will take some pics and put on here for you guys to see.


Chris - congratulations on the son! Glad everything turned out good - I know what you mean about it being tough on the dad, too! (Though, not the same way it's tough on the mom!)
Good thing someone had a Buck knife - though I would guess a different make would have worked as well.
Have you measured his draw length yet?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*09*

count me in for goats next year.





congrats wackem. 18 hours is a long time, you have one tuff mama.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

congrats on the baby.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mjoe your goat has been bumped!*

hey guys my buddy from texas is here, brother, uncle and father. here is BALLGAME'S goat a stud! 14" tall 6 1/4" bases 4" above cutter and 5 1/4" prongs!



and his uncles 14 1/4" goat!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> congrats on the baby.


x2 :darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*1 more good goat*

he's BROWNINGS 13" heavy goat, 5" prongs.....nice shot 270 yards went down in 40 yards!


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

how much do one of thease AT hunts coast? The look sweet and sound a lot of fun . 

so if I could get some info on thease hunts what goes down ect. if we bring stands ect so if somebody could shoot me a pm that would be great. It sounds a lot of fun.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Jesse, there are NO trees in Wyo! LOL!!! No stands necessary:wink:. Actually we did have one spot that a stand might have worked this year but it's mostly wide open.

Chris.....a big CONGRATS MAN!!! If you wouldn't mind please PM me your addy....I'd like to send the little guy something.

Ronnie, how's the mount coming along? Do I need to send you more moola yet? Better get it while the gettins good. I sold my motorcycle so the money will only last til the next hunt is planned and deposit made:tongue:.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

jessetjames said:


> how much do one of thease AT hunts coast? The look sweet and sound a lot of fun .
> 
> so if I could get some info on thease hunts what goes down ect. if we bring stands ect so if somebody could shoot me a pm that would be great. It sounds a lot of fun.


Jesse, where in IL you located?


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

Pm sent Big. By the way how much do thease things tend to coast??


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

chris congrats,good to hear everyone good to go.man i feel sorry for momma if he eats like you.
hopefully by next year i'll have the knee surgery over with,hump these hills is killing me.were starting to see the chasing going on pray for cold weather.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*thanks*



2arrow1 said:


> chris congrats,good to hear everyone good to go.man i feel sorry for momma if he eats like you.
> hopefully by next year i'll have the knee surgery over with,hump these hills is killing me.were starting to see the chasing going on pray for cold weather.



Brian, 

I figured that fall from Manboy's truck would have fixed that knee. Hope the deer start moving for you and you kill a monster. You need more meat than that little one you killed. I would have eaten that whole deer that afternoon. 

That reminds me.....SNACK TIME!!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

congrats wackem!!!! glad it all worked out.....

and i KNOW right now hes not following me!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Ronnie - those are some NICE goats! I'm ready to chase them some more!

Brian, I bet that baby eats at least as OFTEN as Chris - every couple of hours or so (OK, I'm so not sure if Chris ever goes two hours between meals)

and, Jesse - the tags run just a little over $300 (for the buck tag, archery lic, and conservation stamp - the doe tags are $34 each) - besides that, all it takes is food and transportation. Cost of food depends on how much you eat (if you eat like Chris, you need lots of $). Gas is the biggest expense - which those who carpooled shared with each other. I went solo, and I drove 2600 miles round trip. Good thing gas prices have been coming down!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Welcome Wackem Jr.*

Glad to hear Wackem Jr arrived. Sounds like a tough woman if she tried for 18 hours. No wonder Chris stays on the straight and narrow :wink: 
Nice goats Ronnie :darkbeer: Gotta give you and Brad credit, you know your goats. Next year, I'm riding with you guys :wink:
Leaving Monday for a week in Illinois. Brain is going to have to get over that knee, cause someone is going to have to drag my deer out LOL. Gotta see if I can catch BP in a week ( deer, not decoys :wink: )


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

not trying to steal any of wackem's thunder, but my first grandchild (a baby girl) was born today
it's a hard thing to wrap my head around still - my son is a father!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> not trying to steal any of wackem's thunder, but my first grandchild (a baby girl) was born today
> it's a hard thing to wrap my head around still - my son is a father!


:angel:


congrads! :cocktail:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Dick! 

What is it with people having kids during deer season? Both mine were born in mid oct - mid nov


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I know what you mean - my own kids were born in September, November, October ...... and March - well, we finally got one right!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

congrats dick 
wow, next you'll have a pipe and a rocker on the porch.

steve's at the house and saw a young buck this mornin and had doe complications this evenin. blood but no deer 2 1/2 hr in dark looking thrail just stopped

man that back strap recipe is great thanks.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Baby Gage*

Ok guys here is a pick of Gage. Dick congrats on the new grandchild.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*great pic of the*

poop machine wackem:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*my 08 whitetail*

as brad would say, " not hard using the head lights" there i beat you to it brad.lol


anyway my best wt to date, pretty happy with him. he is going to be bumped up a few mounts tho......:embara:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good looking boy, chris - he must look like your wife! 

nice w/t buck ronnie - I've got to get me one of those, too (and I can't even see the tire tracks!)

(and, brian, you can use the rocker while recovering from knee surgery - I may be gettin' old, but I hope to keep hiking and hunting!)


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. 

Ronnie great whitetail. Are those shoes you have allowing you to sneak up to all these animals you keep killing. LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Ronnie great whitetail. Are those shoes you have allowing you to sneak up to all these animals you keep killing. LOL


shhhhh, don't tell brad!


did u check out the 95" antelope thread... that thing is a toad!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

not coming to hunt chris,i don't do diapers.
ronnie nice buck man. all i can say is sleeeeeeep,sleeeeeep.
well no deer today steve saw 7 bucks this afternoon but no shooters do windy as crap and blowing tomorrow at 30 mph +.the smack down is going to get layed down anyway.


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

manboy said:


> as brad would say, " not hard using the head lights" there i beat you to it brad.lol
> 
> 
> anyway my best wt to date, pretty happy with him. he is going to be bumped up a few mounts tho......:embara:


Ronnie

Did you shoot him after we left??? 

Thats a nice one! Gun or Bow??

Y'all are hunting maniacs!!! 

Congrats!!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Buck*

Look what was roaming around while I wasn' t in the woods.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Now that one hell of a brow tine or is that a 3 beam


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, hope ya get that buck wackem!!! dandy.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i like a 3 beam my self,mabye i can change a daiper or two.lol
no deer for steve he had young bucks on him again.he also had a close call with mr.P&Y at 45 yrds.i'm still meating it,cchasing is back in full swing this doe was fully swelled.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Look what was roaming around while I wasn' t in the woods.


now how did he know you were tied up with other matters?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> now how did he know you were tied up with other matters?


he probly heard the name "wackem" and thought this should be easy!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*had to do it*

let him walk and he returned,bad idea on public hunting.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

nice buck bryan!!!!!!! i wouldnt have let him walk to begin with. beautifull.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

way to go Brian - I agree with Brad, I wouldn't have let him walk
too bad for him he came back!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I be very happy with him, I see a short arrow in the quiver, did he snap off a arrow?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

congrats brian!!! He won't taste as good as them fawns though


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Trip*

Got home at 4 pm this afternoon. Great hunt. Saw deer almost every set. Shot a doe to far back :angry: I really hate that, just rushed things. Could have shot 7 or 8 spikes, and had a pooper come in with a doe. Doe got down wind and left, he was sniffing the air, all he had to do was turn broadside, and then he seen she was gone, and boom, high gear after her :angry: no shot. Did finally get a shot at last light, last night, last minute  Not the best shot (dark out), but he was down in 30 yards. I didn't measure, but I think one side was 10 inchs long LOL

Can't thank Brian and Kate enough for their hospitility and help. Both are top notch, and was great to hunt with him. Hard to beleive a little thread started March 28th of this year has grown so many memories and friends.

:thumbs_up to all you guys, and hope to see all again soon.

Pics to follow, sleep for now.

PS. If you think Brians deer is big in picture, you should have been on the front of the deer cart lol. He was a toad.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> PS. If you think Brians deer is big in picture, you should have been on the front of the deer cart lol. He was a toad.


well, he looks pretty big next to Brian - and he's not a small guy!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice deer your guys!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Brian....don't forget, I still have a blind with your name on it.

I saw a lot of deer Friday and Saturday but only 1 yesterday.....
Had a 140ish 10 pt at 35 yds facing right at me on Friday morning and a 130ish 8 pt perfectly broadside at 64 yds yesterday. Both opportunities were somewhat tempting but I just couldn't get myself to draw back. I only have a few more days that I can hunt that property before gun season. I'd much rather get r done with the bow but I won't pass up those opportunities if I'm flinging lead!:tongue: I'd probably shoot out to 40 with the bow at a big buck but if only he would have turned broadside!:doh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> meet with ronnie??? meet with ronnie??? what am i, chopped liver????!!!?!?!?!!
> 
> 
> man....being outranked on the popularity scale by a guy named manboy...yikes!!!!!


i talked to Ronnie on the phone about moving up there. i figured if i can still make it i'd take you guys out for dinner at least. just waiting on a few things to get cleared up before i can make definite plans. if you're interested i'd definitely like to catch up with you too, Brad.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> welcome back Elite - and thanks again for getting this whole thread started!
> 
> and, don't take it personally, Brad! everyone who went on this hunt knows you're lots of fun to hunt with (and a heck-of-a great guy) - Elite will find out, if he ever makes it up there.


i'm just glad it worked out for everyone. just too bad i didn't get to make it. i am shooting again. 62lbs out of a Mathews Drenalin is all i can muster


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i new you couldn't help but too shoot again,it's in our blood.not bad poundage for this soon after neither.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Nother IL doe down on Sunday. Been seeing tons of small bucks, finally seeing an occasional big boy but my best chance so far has been at 35 yds facing directly at me. I opted to not take the shot. If only he would have turned broadside:doh:.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Nother IL doe down on Sunday. Been seeing tons of small bucks, finally seeing an occasional big boy but my best chance so far has been at 35 yds facing directly at me. I opted to not take the shot. If only he would have turned broadside:doh:.


wow kory you didn't shoot.... wow you are making progress! :thumbs_up


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Laugh*



manboy said:


> wow kory you didn't shoot.... wow you are making progress! :thumbs_up


Now that made me chuckle :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> wow kory you didn't shoot.... wow you are making progress! :thumbs_up


haha


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

man, kory, you're a deer killing machine!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

drew back on a 160class 10 of last night at 6 yds. no shot  then had a 115" 6 pt at 25 yds this morning in same stand. I moved my stand!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> drew back on a 160class 10 of last night at 6 yds. no shot  then had a 115" 6 pt at 25 yds this morning in same stand. I moved my stand!!!


whatcha mean, "no shot" ?

you just bank it off the tree trunk, bounce it off the big rock, and deflect it off the branch - a perfect shot!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*135*

Here is the 135 I shot in Illinois with Brian.











the 135 is MM, as in from corner of nose to eye socket


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Here is the 135 I shot in Illinois with Brian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you mean the antlers weighed 135 grains!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

135 pounds on the hoof  


Man IF and that is a big IF I get the deer I am after I will be a happy camper it is him or tag soup he will go 160/180


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> 135 pounds on the hoof
> 
> 
> Man IF and that is a big IF I get the deer I am after I will be a happy camper it is him or tag soup he will go 160/180


good luck chris!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*I cheated.*

I've been hunting a LOT....almost too much if that's possible. After the close opportunities with the bow on Wed and Thurs I decided to shoot this guy with the Muzzleloader on Fri. Double lung shot and ran almost 200 yds! I couldn't believe it!

He came down a trail in the crp about 50 yds from me. 5 minutes after I shot him a bigger 8 came down the exact same trail and within 10 minutes there were about 15 deer in that CRP field within sight. Made for an awesome hunt! I am exhausted. I am now 'bucked out' in IL for this year. Would like to get a couple more does and will be heading back to Kansas in about a month for one more crack at it.

One thing of note.....this guy had been breeding so much his balls were literally scabbed over. Anyone seen that before?:noidea:








Bartman....congrats on the IL buck! He will be a great eatin' deer no doubt!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Extended Arm Shot and Sundays Archery doe*

:d


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

congrats kory

again!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey guys, happy turkey day to all the at antelope hunters! see ya next fall!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey guys, happy turkey day to all the at antelope hunters! see ya next fall!!!!!


I'll 2nd that!

Brad, you made it to Kansas yet?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> I'll 2nd that!
> 
> Brad, you made it to Kansas yet?


ya, actually that was just last weeks trip. we had TERRIBLE luck. the week before they knockem dead, but our camp struggled. 11 guys got 4 deer. me and my buddy none. i saw a dandy 150+ 8 point the first night, he wouldnt come in. and second to the last nite i had a smaller 10 come in, low end pope and young,but my stand squeeked (only stand ive ever heard of squeeking with this outfit) and it was calm and he buggered.  my buddy saw the biggest deer hes ever laid eyes on, had it coming but it heard him, i guess me made some noise with his harness as the deer was getting close. he was PUMPED though. it was a lot of fun, and ill probably go back next year. the week before they shot 11 bucks, 2 booners, and the overall average score was over 150. big deer. a guy would think maybe there overhunting spots, but where we did most of our hunting nobody had been, so......

oh ya, i had another real nice buck come in and stand at my 35 yard marker. he was an 8, but he was all broken up. only his g2s and most of one brow left. a 135-140 buck if he would have had all his points for sure, but they have to hit 125 to shoot em where we were at, and i knew this guy was missing most of his score. it was a nice buck though. i figured hed still go 100-110 even broken up. hard to watch him walk, but next year hell be a good one.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, glad you had a good time Brad! I went the last week of Sept and saw 1 buck all week....a little 1.5 yr old. Going back in a few weeks to try my luck again.

Good luck in S. Dakota!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*kory*

your do skull is done, your goat mount is going to be mounted on sat. 2 weeks it will be in the mail.


bartman, your is mounted, finish work next weekend and then in the mail!





08 antelopers.......happy thanksgiving.....



p.s. 2arrow1 those knees healed up yet?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> your do skull is done, your goat mount is going to be mounted on sat. 2 weeks it will be in the mail.


Sweet! My local taxidermist is supposed to have 5 mounts done for me in the next few weeks. Guess I better start saving quick!ukey::wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Sweet! My local taxidermist is supposed to have 5 mounts done for me in the next few weeks. Guess I better start saving quick!ukey::wink:


you'll have a zoo for x-mas!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> you'll have a zoo for x-mas!


mama's gonna crap when she sees em all at once!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy, if steve doesn't mind, would you post up pics of the mounts (or you can email them to me), same for kory's when you get it finished - I'd love to see how they turn out.

happy thanksgiving to all you guys!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

steve has giving me the green light to post up a pic when done. when it's ready i'll post....

p.s. dick...Mckayla is home to stay!:star:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

lovely holidays everyone.IL gun season and i took my 14 yr.old nephewn out had a 190" 12 pt. walk up and freshin a scape at 10 yds.:mg:and he only had a anterless tag.the only thing he said was HS and i agreed.
he's got a either sex tag for second season i have a feeling we'll be in the same tree.
ronnie found a kung fu technique to tuffin up little painfull but gotta help.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> steve has giving me the green light to post up a pic when done. when it's ready i'll post....
> 
> p.s. dick...Mckayla is home to stay!:star:


glad to hear that! I'm sure you're all happy. next time I'm there, I'm sure I'll meet her.



2arrow1 said:


> lovely holidays everyone.IL gun season and i took my 14 yr.old nephewn out had a 190" 12 pt. walk up and freshin a scape at 10 yds.:mg:and he only had a anterless tag.the only thing he said was HS and i agreed.
> he's got a either sex tag for second season i have a feeling we'll be in the same tree.
> ronnie found a kung fu technique to tuffin up little painfull but gotta help.


good luck to your nephew, brian - seeing something like that will make it hard to put the hammer down on anything less!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Holidays*

:shade: Can't wait to see mount. Sounds like everyone is out having fun  Hope all have a safe and happy Thanksgiving and a wonderful Christmas too.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*AT antelope hunt*

guys this may have been my best hunt i have ever done. and i didn't even shoot anything. I had a great time, meet some very good guys, and some very fun guys. Had serious times and laughed my ***** off other times. just like to say i am glad we all got to do this hunt,:darkbeer: for the long lasting memories, and great friends that were made.
And to all AT 08 goat hunters HAPPY HOLIDAYS, have a safe and fun holiday.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thanks*

I have had some problems this year, but still have some great things to be thankful for. Had a wonderful experience in Wyoming and harvested a nice buck, that my new friend Ronnie is mounting so I can keep the memory fresh in my mind. Got to ride with a guy from Louisanna that could eat, and was ALWAYS hungrey. Shame, now his wife has 2 of them to deal with LOL Another guy had the camera, took wonderful pics (even though we don't have copies yet :shade: One guys was a story teller, but once you get to know him, most are true. This guy would give you a room at his house, and struggle to make sure your deer was bigger and better than his ( thanks brother ) Another friend supplied a lot of the equipment to make it a great stay, and transportation to get there. Met another short gentleman, had the heart of a monster, and drove like one too  He hooked me up while there with a 62 inch goat.:darkbeer: He does have strange taste in movies, but I must to as I have seen it, and liked it also. Another guy drove a lot, drank red bul alot, missed some too. Might be a connection LOL. Next year, I will have to be his boat anchor to slow him down a litte  One guy was a preacher, which I didn't know, so everyone but me got a good laugh out of my cussing spree LOL He was cool though, enjoyed the crowd, and I promise to be better next year :angel: Last was the quiet kid. I think when he went back to rifle hunt, he learded quiet don't cut it LOL. Bet next time he mixes it up a little more, and we get him trained proper :mg:

And in Illinois, I had 2 special host, that went way out of the way to help me try for a deer. Messed up one, scored on the last one. Brought some meat, and ton of memories home. All the bad aside, it has been a magnifacint year.
Thanks,and cheers to all my friends :darkbeer: May 2009 put an ass woopin on 2008 for you 

Steve


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I think we always COULD dwell on the bad, but we're much better off dwelling on the good - and as you said (steve) we've got lots to be thankful for!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*bartman*

here's your goat. all but finished, a little brush work and another coat of gloss for the nose. i hope it is up to your standards.:smile:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*axis buck from ballgames*

place in texas. finished.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*cool*

Thanks man,
You da MAN :thumbs_up
Looks just like the pictures from the day I shot him. Got the spot on the wall all ready, and will post up some pics once he takes his place :shade:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like a good mount , I used to do taxidermy I even have degree in it from FFLC one of the only two schools in the united states that have a federal degree program. I did it for a few years, then got out of it.so I do now a little about it . And it looks like a good mount. If I get one next year you can do that.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mikedgates*

tell you what it is the 1st goat i have done shot in augest with 90 deg. weather, those dane antelope are touchy hides. still turned out pretty good i think, i was happy with it. i think steve will enjoy it and the memories of his 1st antelope hunt.:smile:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*steve*

goat will be in the mail tomorrow. will be shipped from spearfish, s.d. 
let me know ehn u recieve.:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Kory*

the booner mounted up great! still can't believe how easy it was, one of my best looking antelope mounts i have ever done. 


Brad said thats what happens when i use a doe form!lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool Ronnie, can't wait to get him!

Ronnie and Brad, remember this guy? Lucky butthole!


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you guys are planning another hunt for 09 yet? If so, I am interested. Sounds like you guys did well this year


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

kory - that's a great buck. who killed it?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> kory - that's a great buck. who killed it?


That's my cousin Paul. He's not on here much, goes by BOWHUNTER4HIRE. He went on the Hog Hunt at Shiloh with us last year. That buck was taken with the muzzleloader. He had been shot twice previously. Missing a foot and had a bad infection high on the shoulder and through the backstrap. I think the meat was a waiste.:sad: This is the 2nd year Paul could hunt this property and he had seen only one buck on it ever before. I don't have access to this piece.

Good thing I was hunting a short distance away....cuz Paul forgot his camera:doh:.


----------



## cal74 (Nov 28, 2008)

I haven't read through all of this, but I just got back last night from a trip out to N/W South Dakota.

Supposed to be black powder hunting, weather and a family emergency back home and I had to cut my five day trip into a very LONG two days.

Anyways, in years past we've always taken 212 across the state. Generally once you past the Missouri river into the Western side of the state you'll start seeing antelope and than the sightings really pick up once you get past Faith.

1000 miles of driving, with 600 of that being West River and we saw *ONE* herd of goats. Don't know what happened to them all, our Game Fish and Parks sucks as far as I'm concerned and don't know all the increased tags the past few years is really starting to take it's toll or a combo of that and coyotes?

Very dissapointed with what I saw or didn't see as far as animals this past Friday and Saturday.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

cal - sorry for your experience. hopefully the weather is responsible for your poor game sightings.

kory - good thing you were prepared!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

They caped him out last night.....from what I heard the deer had 8 sets of holes in him including a 20 gauge slug lodged in his neck. Infection had set in BAD!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow kory. tell paul congrats! awesome buck


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*catch up*

Hey guys... playing a little catch up here...i have been working a lot. having to travel and havent been on here much...i have killed two does this season but no bucks!!

Kory, 

Congrats on all your kills. Looks like you and your cousin (Paul) have done well. That one deer that Paul shot was a tough SOB with all those bullet wounds. He was just begging someone to kill him. 

Hoping to get some good hunting in next week around xmas. The rut should be starting around here.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

well the second rut is starting and it looks like i'll be huntin.we found out today the plants shutting down with no reopen date scheduled.:thumbs_do
good to see very ones still after it,i've decided to go with the recurve the rest of the season.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh man, sorry to hear that bryan. good luck with the recurve...


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

hey all,

I havent been on here much, basketball has begun and that takes up most of my free time. We just got hammered with snow and cold(-29 last night) sunday. looking to get out in a couple weeks and ambush one comming in to feed at the farm.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Bryan, I still have your blind in my garage. I might be able to meet you 1/2 way one of these days if you want to get it.....OR I will probably be in your area in late Jan or early Feb on business....I could bring it down then.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*the booner is ready to ship!!!*

here you go Kory!!!! oh and i was going to ask you about the little slice in the hair across the neck area? could it be an arrow got away from you?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Could be:noidea::mg::embara:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well, all my seasons are pretty much done

got skunked on deer, didn't hunt elk, and still have a bear tag and a cougar tag in my pocket

during the last couple of days of the deer season, I saw 13 deer (including a few bucks), but none gave me much of a shot opportunity

as for the bear hunting - it's pretty much useless this late in the year (closes 12/31)

as for cougar - I'll keep it with me when I'm out and about, though I won't be out in the woods probably until the sheds start dropping (real soon) - then, I'll keep a rifle slung over my shoulder on a lot of my shed hunting walks.

sorry to hear about your plant, brian - but I'm sure something will break open for you

I hope everyone's having a good start to the holiday season - merry christmas to each of you


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

*Hmmm*

Archery talk antelope hunt eh? I guess maybe I could join in the mayhem with my new DEADZONE!!!:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

spot&stalk said:


> Archery talk antelope hunt eh? I guess maybe I could join in the mayhem with my new DEADZONE!!!:darkbeer::shade:


This once is over...but I got a feelin' there will be others again next year.:shade:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

spot&stalk said:


> Archery talk antelope hunt eh? I guess maybe I could join in the mayhem with my new DEADZONE!!!:darkbeer::shade:


another DEADZONE shooter? Brad and Ronnie would be so proud! (Their deadzone's have become killing machines!)

I'll probably meet you on one of the future hunts!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, that mount looks good ronnie. did you really have to special order a steenbok form for that little guy???


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> another DEADZONE shooter? Brad and Ronnie would be so proud! (Their deadzone's have become killing machines!)
> 
> I'll probably meet you on one of the future hunts!


deadzone shooters who not me....i am a total trad shooter now, wheels are for @#$$ and @$#%%^ guys.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> wow, that mount looks good ronnie. did you really have to special order a steenbok form for that little guy???


I'm pretty sure he took that full body hog form for his buddies little tiny Oklahoma hog and then he more than doubled it's size by adding a LOT of clay! I appreciate all the hard work Ronnie!

On another note....I struck out in Kansas. Probably saw more deer in 2 days then I did all season in IL but no shooters within range. I debated shooting a fawn a couple times for meat but it was WAY too cold to get my hands bloody for just 20 #s of meat. I guess like Brad I'm a wimp when it gets cold.....I was out there though. Just a few weeks left of IL season. I hope to get out there a couple more days.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> I'm pretty sure he took that full body hog form for his buddies little tiny Oklahoma hog and then he more than doubled it's size by adding a LOT of clay! I appreciate all the hard work Ronnie!
> 
> On another note....I struck out in Kansas. Probably saw more deer in 2 days then I did all season in IL but no shooters within range. I debated shooting a fawn a couple times for meat but it was WAY too cold to get my hands bloody for just 20 #s of meat. I guess like Brad I'm a wimp when it gets cold.....I was out there though. Just a few weeks left of IL season. I hope to get out there a couple more days.


hey atleast you have a reason for not killing. spot and spook has nothing...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> deadzone shooters who not me....i am a total trad shooter now, wheels are for @#$$ and @$#%%^ guys.....


wow - I guess I've been out of the loop!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> wow - I guess I've been out of the loop!


just happened...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

i'm sticking with my training wheels for now


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

do you think it's ok to put brad on the hottest bowhunting gentleman list or would chris get jealous.lolimp:
was cold as %#@* this morning -1 and i liked it.we could use a little snow to help out 5" would do.
everyone have a safe and good holidays.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> do you think it's ok to put brad on the hottest bowhunting gentleman list or would chris get jealous.lolimp:
> .


We need a picture of Brad with his Joe Dirt mullet from back in the day.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> We need a picture of Brad with his Joe Dirt mullet from back in the day.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone.


i bet i could round one of them up.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> We need a picture of Brad with his Joe Dirt mullet from back in the day.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone.


great idea

i bet his brother could help obtain one, too


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Have a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

merry xmas guys!!


seriously, i dont think we should probably enter me in the hottest male archer thing. dont want to hurt some of the other guys feelings when i win it unanimously


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Xmas*

Anybody get anything cool for Christmas. I didn't get anything hunting related except for a about $300 in gift certificates. Now What to buy?????? hmmmmm


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Christmas*

Got the best gift ever. Wife made sure I had Sunday off, and signed me up for my CCH class. Learned a lot in 6 hours, and got to go to the range for 2 hours more  Had a good day yesterday :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i got a carbon arrow saw and a fleece jacket. not bad.

hey wackem, did you ever get that buck, or is it another "one that got away"


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Glad everyone had a good Christmas.
Pretty much our whole family was together.
My daughter came in from Texas (the son-in-law is the only one who couldn't make it). My sons all came over, and my granddaughter shared her first Christmas with us.
All in all, it was a great day!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Family*

Yes, same here. We had it at our house this year, all kids, grandkids, even the new puppy. Even when things are tough, looking around the room and seeing all your loved ones makes for a great day 
Lots of work to do though. Fill feeders to help get through the winter, pull stands, and we go hog hunting in March :mg: It's only 66 days till we leave


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Yes, same here. We had it at our house this year, all kids, grandkids, even the new puppy. Even when things are tough, looking around the room and seeing all your loved ones makes for a great day
> Lots of work to do though. Fill feeders to help get through the winter, pull stands, and we go hog hunting in March :mg: It's only 66 days till we leave


less work here - I hunt public land 99% of the time, so no feeders or stands to mess with

I wish I was going hog hunting in a couple of months - but I should draw my spring bear tag, and then I'll be hunting those in May


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Cool*

I am hopeing that my next new adventure will be a bear hunt. I just got to have a rug, and the wife is even excited about the idea


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> less work here - I hunt public land 99% of the time, so no feeders or stands to mess with
> 
> *I wish I was going hog hunting in a couple of months* - but I should draw my spring bear tag, and then I'll be hunting those in May


Looks like some of us over at HBH are going on an axis doe/hog hunt down at Jeds in March. Your welcome to join.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> Looks like some of us over at HBH are going on an axis doe/hog hunt down at Jeds in March. Your welcome to join.


Thanks, Kory. 

The problem I have is time - besides the bear hunt in May, I have to make a trip to Texas in April because my daughter is due to have a baby. That doesn't leave me with much vacation time, and I have a deer hunt in Illinois in the fall.

I can't feel sorry for myself, but I sure wish I had more vacation time (and money, while I'm wishing).


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

nothing for x-mas just a 22 wide panel for the pc it's nice.
well here goes i missed a 150 classer tonight with the recurve.was at 27 yrds. and ducked the arrow,could have sworn i heard his chest hit the ground.o'well guess it wasn't to be.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> nothing for x-mas just a 22 wide panel for the pc it's nice.
> well here goes i missed a 150 classer tonight with the recurve.was at 27 yrds. and ducked the arrow,could have sworn i heard his chest hit the ground.o'well guess it wasn't to be.


how much longer can you hunt, brian?

we're all done here


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

we've got til the 15th of Jan, then a 3 day gun antlerless season


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Axis*



BigPappa said:


> Looks like some of us over at HBH are going on an axis doe/hog hunt down at Jeds in March. Your welcome to join.


Kory, 

Was this invitation to Dick only? J/K.. When you guys heading down there. What is the cost?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hogs*

We are going the 5th through the 9th of March in South Texas. Any of the AT antelopers want more info, PM me. That is, if you can take 5 days of hard hunting, pig killing, good time


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Kory,
> 
> Was this invitation to Dick only? J/K.. When you guys heading down there. What is the cost?


Sorry man, I know he's on the other site, it was open to guys at that site but I'll PM you. I think cost is $250 per doe and like $100 a hog.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> Sorry man, I know he's on the other site, it was open to guys at that site but I'll PM you. I think cost is $250 per doe and like $100 a hog.


so, little hogs like huntnmuleys are cheap....or like mine are even cheaper.:shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> so, little hogs like huntnmuleys are cheap....or like mine are even cheaper.:shade:


yep, them little spot and spook hogs are cheap!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> yep, them little spot and spook hogs are cheap!


spot and spook...i like that


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> spot and spook...i like that


i seen that on tred barta show, i thought it had a nice ring to it.....lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> i seen that on tred barta show, i thought it had a nice ring to it.....lol


maybe in a few months you can show me how not to do that...lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> maybe in a few months you can show me how not to do that...lol


Go with him a day and Brad a day....then you'll see it done BOTH ways!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> Go with him a day and Brad a day....then you'll see it done BOTH ways!


cant hardly wait to go...just got an order of Max 4 lightweight stuff from cabelas..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> cant hardly wait to go...just got an order of Max 4 lightweight stuff from cabelas..


Brad and i both bought the cabela's open country shirt and pants, they have the micro holes in them, it is now my favorite camo. i also use it over heavy base when cooler out. it is so nice having a lighter color camo.


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Just checking back in - I've just returned from two long drives (to and from SoCal) with a short stay in between. Had to go to a niece's wedding.

Hope everyone's having a good start to 2009!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

OK 2009 is here. lets start firming up plans for A 09 hunt??????//I gotta get me one of thse goats . Got me a new tent( Cabela's Deluxe Alaknak™ II Tent )going out to az hunting quail for a few weeks .going to get a chance to try out the new gear.


----------



## arrow97 (Dec 17, 2004)

*hogs*

Did someone say hogs? A couple of us from WY have been discussing a hog hunt in TX but not sure about all the lingo. When you guys going? Are you guys open to a few more? Sure would like some pork in the freezer. Is there an antelope hunt next year cause we could sure help out. We do live in some of the best antelope country around. Hope everyone has a good new year.


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

arrow97 said:


> Did someone say hogs? A couple of us from WY have been discussing a hog hunt in TX but not sure about all the lingo. When you guys going? Are you guys open to a few more? Sure would like some pork in the freezer. Is there an antelope hunt next year cause we could sure help out. We do live in some of the best antelope country around. Hope everyone has a good new year.


me too. that looked like a ton of fun. if you need another hunter, I am here. seriously


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> Brad and i both bought the cabela's open country shirt and pants, they have the micro holes in them, it is now my favorite camo. i also use it over heavy base when cooler out. it is so nice having a lighter color camo.
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


I purcahsed a set of the hunttec opencountry, very lightweight. I also go the cabelas microtex open country set.

Figured those with some underarmour would get me by...

Got some real good knee pads but there black...i think i will pick up some desert tan ones..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*bringing it back*

since we are in the mix of setting up round #2!!! look through the thread if your on the fence of joining the 09 hunt!! 08 was a blast!!!:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*fence*

Anyone wanting to go in 2009 might want to read this one from 2008


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Anyone wanting to go in 2009 might want to read this one from 2008


ya 70 pages of the most fun you can have with your clothes on....well most of us anyway...:zip:


come on guys if you ever wanted to chase goats this is the time!!! we got opening left!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hard to believe the planning for the 3rd is taking place now.  I won't be there.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Hard to believe the planning for the 3rd is taking place now.  I won't be there.


me either - that will be 2 years missed for me!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Bump for the longest thread in the bowhunting forum on AT.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hunt*

Glad you brought this one back. Really going to miss not going this year.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

me too man....me too!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh wow, i think this thread upped my post count a couple thousand!!! ya know, ya we got more last year, but the first was just special. good times....


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

Are they still doing this?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the last organized one was 2011. I went on one in 2010.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Goat numbers were way down in the areas that were planned to hunt so they called it off last year. From talking with the locals, the goat situation is kinda bleak in the areas they have hunted in the past.


----------

